#ubuntu-si 2011-07-18
<bogdanov> ooo
<miha> lp
<miha> http://freenode.si/freemasoncalculator/?name=bogdanov
<Pepelka> bogdanov - Simple Numeric Language of Secret Societies Calculator
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kva se dela miha
<miha> ma s tem težim že vs večer :)
<miha> zdj dela kot mora, lahk objaviš link na facebook :D
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> pa ti?
<bogdanov> mah igram poker na pokerstarsu za 2eu
<bogdanov> tuga drgac
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> jst sm prejle mal unreal tournament 2004
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> sj kul spil ja
<bogdanov> a na ubuntuu
<bogdanov> lauf
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> ?
<miha> ja dela... par trikov je, da dela (par .deb starejših od debiana..) pol pa dela super
<miha> libstdc++5_3.3.6-20_amd64.deb ko zdj je libstdc++6 not
<miha> pa da zvok dela sm na forumu pobral !g padsp
<Pepelka> padsp(1): PulseAudio OSS Wrapper - Linux man page http://linux.die.net/man/1/padsp
<miha> ukaz
<miha> to pa nekak to..dela
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> bom stegnu
<bogdanov> prek wina
<bogdanov> al prek sourca
<miha> aja, za wine ne vem
<miha> jst to linux binary poganjam
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> a debian
<bogdanov> furas drgac
<bogdanov> ?
<miha> ubuntu
<bogdanov> aha
<miha> sam pač ko so že na enem forumu za ubuntu predlagal kr debian lib pa link
<miha> sm dal gor, pa sj je isto
<bogdanov> maja sj to :)
<nafisa> o, kle so še živi
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> miha kva se kej spilas?
<miha> http://freenode.si/freemasoncalculator/?name=nafisa
<Pepelka> nafisa - Simple Numeric Language of Secret Societies Calculator
<bogdanov> sicer pa kam je
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> zginu?
<nafisa> vem, miha
<nafisa> sem že sprobala
<nafisa> moje ime pa priimek daš noter
<nafisa> in pride 1 ven
<miha> jul :D
<miha> kul
<nafisa> 4 + 6 + 1 + 3 + 1 + 6 + 7 + 9 + 1 + 1 + 5 + 2 = 46      4 + 6 = 10      1 + 0 = 1
<miha> hehe
<nafisa> 1	The top, the best, the key
<miha> :D
<nafisa> nafisa ... to pride ven pa nekej zlobnega :D
<nafisa> ne dajat mila v mikrovalovno
<nafisa> edino če mislte s tistim milom spucat mašino
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> al pa jo pokvarit :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pTFZvbNKjU&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Maya - Crno Zlato SPOT&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<bogdanov> arrrr
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> Deklica, pokaži zopet svoj obraz in vsem dokaži, povej, zavij na glas, da ti sploh nisi ti, ampak da si ti še vedno jaz.
<miha> krneki nafisa
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> miha je žleht
<miha> nafisa: kake gaye maš ti to?
<nafisa> ???
<miha> v tebi vidi sebe?
<miha> :D
<miha> v glavnem.. na živce mi grejo take izjave.
<nafisa> fy
<miha> :*
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-1SS7PgBtE&feature=related
<bogdanov> kvaj
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Anabela - Moj dragi (spot)HD&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<bogdanov> ribaa
<bogdanov> uff
<bogdanov> :SS
<nafisa> lahko noč
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=127767450644483&set=a.101708919917003.3163.100002336856073&type=1&theater
<Pepelka> Prijava | Facebook
<bogdanov> uff
<nafisa> kje maš ribe, bogdanov ???
<nafisa> Vsebina trenutno ni dostopna
<nafisa> Zahtevane strani trenutno ni mogoče prikazati. Stran je trenutno nedosegljiva, je potekla ali pa nimaš dovoljenja za ogled.
<bogdanov> a jebiga
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> a kej
<bogdanov> goltas
<bogdanov> pa zakva ne
<nafisa> goltam
<nafisa> čaj
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ko sm prehlajena
<nafisa> lepo bodi, bogdanov
<nafisa> grem spat
<nafisa> lahko noč :*
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<bogdanov> me2u :*
<bogdanov> hah
<bogdanov> ln
<yang> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Login windows preferences  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5037/new/posts/
<Hekos> http://triton.gfd.si/ubuntu/ubuntu-si-22-5-2011.html
<Pepelka> #ubuntu-si: 22-5-2011
<Hekos> organizacija pa taka..
<Hekos> :3
<andrejz> @Hekos moraš povedat kaj je, ker se nobenmu ne da vsega brat :)
<sasa84> Hekos, kaj pa je?
<Hekos> < marko zabreznik
<Hekos> glede wordpress prevoda
<Hekos> pa spama k mi je zadnje čase nekam narastu heh
<sasa84> aaaaa :)
<sasa84> gandalfar! :D
<sasa84> hehe
<andrejz> aha, ja on je rekel, da noče met accoutna, da rajš tebe spama
<Hekos> sej dejansko mi ni noben nč piso o tem
<Hekos> sam našu sm svoj mail na googlu dans k mi ni blo jasn od kod spam
<andrejz> aha torej so boti iz logov pobral naslov
<Hekos> nč drugga ne najdem, kdo ma tale public log gor
<Hekos> pa zaka nima mail filterja gor
<andrejz> mislim, da ima miha to čez
<yang> slo tech malo dol padel
<andrejz>  @yang: LHC je zajebal sceno
<yang> LHC ?
<andrejz> @yang: error message poglej
<yang> kaj je to LHC
<andrejz> @yang: google - large hardon collider
<yang> ja
<yang> ampak kaj ma to veze z slo technom
<yang> tisti so v CERNu
<andrejz> @Hekos: v bistvu sem jaz napisal tvoj mail v chat, tako da se opravičujem za ves dodatni spam, ki ga dobiš zaradi mene :(
<andrejz> ja, saj vidiš
<andrejz> LHC je črno lukno naredil, ki je slo-tech not potegnila
<andrejz> :)
<Hekos> heh
<yang> :)
<andrejz> http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/
<Pepelka> Has the Large Hadron Collider destroyed the world yet?
<CrazyLemon> pa da ne boste se tok pritoževali sam čez tisti link
<CrazyLemon> da omenim Å¡e irclogs.ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uradni logging :D
<Hekos> zaka je duplo ?
<andrejz> en je uraden ubuntu logging, tam so vsi ubuntu related kanali
<andrejz> en je pa za lastno veselje
 * sasa84 je prehitela CrazyLemon v launchpadu!!!!
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha
<CrazyLemon> congrats
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> grazie ;)
<CrazyLemon> ampak do konca tedna boš spet bila za mano
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ne pa ne :P
<CrazyLemon> you will see :D
<andrejz> to ja, kar bojujta se :)
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/vozniki-bodite-strpni-na-stajerki-trcilo-vec-vozil-tudi-drugod-prometne-nesrece.html
<Pepelka> Verižno trčenje na štajerki: Avtomobil v ograjo, nato nalet več vozil - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> bogi pro ceed :S
<vatts> kdo se je že ukvarjal z ODBC na linux-u?
<vatts> stvar je da kamor pogledam je UnixODBC tutorjel
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si že poslala pismo @ ljubezennaseniku.si ?? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a?
<sasa84> pa to mi je zadnč en govoru to ljubezen na seniku...wtf je to?
<sasa84> dobr, vem da je oddaja pa spet tipi iščejo babe al obratn :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 omg ne veš kaj je ljubezen na seniku?!?
<CrazyLemon> babe pošljejo pismo če jo zanima kater izmed tipov!
<vatts> ne se bat, odfukana limona :) jst tudi ne vem
<vatts> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ljubezen na seniku me Å¡e ni doletela
<CrazyLemon> tko da..hitr papir v roke pa napisat pismo
<sasa84> no...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> če govorimo o ljubezni..
<sasa84> senik že...
<sasa84> pustmo!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vsi so starejši!
<sasa84> čak d vidm te tipe
<sasa84> oooo
<CrazyLemon> tko da your type
<sasa84> majo že plus točke
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> bom kr pr svojmu ostala :P
<CrazyLemon> you are no fun at all :S
<andrejz> saša, cel ubuntu.si bi zate glasoval
<andrejz> :D
<andrejz> 3 ubuntu.si majce ti damo za promocijo delat pa maš pol to skoz oblečeno :)
<andrejz> veš koliko novih uprabnikov ot za sabo potegne ? :P
<CrazyLemon> ja saša..ne bit sebična..misli mal tudi na nas :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: bolje je biti Spela Groselj, pa se tipi grebejo zate na TVju, ampak ocitno je tko grozna, da noben ni hotu z njo bit
<CrazyLemon> yang špela je fajn punca..sam zdj je shujšala in ima malce čudno faco :D
<yang> ja bila je nekaj casa taka, da bi lahko s kiti skupaj plavala
<sasa84> andrejz, a pol pravš, d bi se mogla 'darovat' za skupno dobro ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa tale ljubezennaseniku ne bo ravno uspeh :D    že vidim da bodo odpovedali oddajo :D
<CrazyLemon> razn če se saša ne prijavi! :D
<yang> mah reality shovi so zguba casa
<sasa84> LOL
<vatts> <yang> mah reality shovi so zguba casa
<vatts> yang, +1
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dej kup kravo pa 3 kure...pa se Å¡e ti prjav
<sasa84> kao kmet iz šmarja al kje že :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma js sm očitno premlad za tale show..pa sploh nism zanimiv :S
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi izbirčen sm
<CrazyLemon> vsi iščejo "samo da me ma rada"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> Tist na Radio Dur je enkrat dobro pripombo dal in je rekel, da "Ocitno gledalci, ki gledajo reality showe, naivno mislijo, da so igralci bolj butasti od njih samih"
<sasa84> ne ne...midva bi delala sam kampanjo za ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aja..torej js bi mogu napisat
<CrazyLemon> "samo da ma rada ubuntu.si" ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej... njivo bi orala v tist ubuntu krogec, na seniku bi na laptopu kernel kompajlala...
<sasa84> a mislš d bi naju vn vrgl iz oddaje? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa na žitnem polju bi naredila ubuntu znak!
<CrazyLemon> fakin hudo! :D
<sasa84> oh, kakšen romantik!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> tak pač sm :$
<sasa84> oh...
<sasa84> dej prjav se
<CrazyLemon> ne morem se js prijavit
<CrazyLemon> ti se lahko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kmmi: [rešeno] Login windows preferences  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5037/new/posts/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, oh...
<vatts> odf00kan limončk :D
<CrazyLemon> naah
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: compiz porablja CPU  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5038/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Login izjemno počasen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5039/new/posts/
<nafisa> bwah
<nafisa> ne maram bit prehlajena
<nafisa> BigWhale, kuko je blo na morju?
<BigWhale> glede na to, da sem bil vecino casa v bolnici pa da sem bil tam samo par ur... bl brez veze :)
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> pol pa res ni blo preveč zanimivo, maš prav, ja
<nafisa> http://www.demotivacija.si/nebesa-imajo-dobro-klimo-2394.html
<Pepelka> Nebesa imajo dobro klimo | Demotivacija.si
<vatts> lol.
<nafisa> saška je nazaj
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsA8TF02s7I
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Sex Drive Andy and Randy Clips&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<zdobersek> WASSUP WASSUP
<CrazyLemon> vaatts on vatts off vatts on vatts off
<CrazyLemon> karate kid style :D
<vatts> ? :D
<vatts> jeblem se z Wine+SHT11shit
<CrazyLemon> http://moskisvet.com/clanek/galerija/je-emma-prevroca-za-twitter.html
<Pepelka> Je Emma prevroča za Twitter? - Moškisvet.com
<CrazyLemon> boobies!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> not bad
<sasa84> fantje, kok se reče po slovensk around-programming?
<Grega> boobies?!
<CrazyLemon> boobies!
<sasa84> puste joške no...rabm no :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nikoli slišal za 'around-programming'
<CrazyLemon> around programming že
<CrazyLemon> ampak kot povezano besedo pa ne
<sasa84> kle v LP je vezaj vmes
<sasa84> kaj pa je around programming po slovensk?
<CrazyLemon> spet odvisno od konteksta.. :)
<Grega> ne nalozi boobisov
<Grega> :((((((((
<CrazyLemon> omg
<CrazyLemon> pa tok fajn boobiesi so
<Grega> :((((((((
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok je binaries?
<CrazyLemon> izvršljivi programi je en prevod
<sasa84> home theater framework - binaries
<sasa84> binary je tud strojni v pojmovniku :\
<CrazyLemon> pa to je to..ko se programska koda prevede v strojni jezik
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<sasa84> no, pa Å¡e razmisl kaj je around programming :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa
<CrazyLemon> open-tran
<CrazyLemon> tam zihr piše
<andrejz> binarne datoteke (lahko tud izvedljive)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> da končam s tistim nizom :)
<sasa84> grazie andrejz
<sasa84> !g open-tran
<Pepelka> Open-Tran.eu - consistency matters http://open-tran.eu/
<CrazyLemon> !g en sl open-tran.eu
<Pepelka> Open-Tran.eu - consistency matters http://open-tran.eu/
<CrazyLemon> eh stupid !g :D
<Pepelka> D - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D
<Aseq> sasa84, hvala za link
<Grega> boobies!
<CrazyLemon> boobies!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/samsung-series-5-chromebook-review/
<Pepelka> Google Chrome OS hands on; we review Samsung&#8217;s first Chromebook | OMG! Ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima chromebook
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jel si ovdje? :D
<sasa84> a je kdo kle al sem sama samcata? :(
<CrazyLemon> sama samcata :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj je codepage?
<zdobersek> to je kodastran
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej skopiraj cel stavek no :)
<zdobersek> !t en sl codepage
<Pepelka> kodne strani
<sasa84> FO Viewer is a simple viewer for NFO files, which are "ASCII" art in the CP437 codepage.
<zdobersek> OMG OMG
<zdobersek> IDEJA
<zdobersek> IDEJA
<CrazyLemon> kodna tabela
<CrazyLemon> or smth
 * zdobersek ma lightbulb nad glavo
<vatts> LOL.
 * CrazyLemon zamenja zdobersekovo 100W žarnico za varčno 25W
<CrazyLemon> v teh časih da si tko potraten z energijo...sramota
<vatts> 21W je varčna
<vatts> odfukanlimonček :)
<zdobersek> ma
<zdobersek> dej mi LED gor ce ti je mar za strom
<vatts> NI VAŽNO koji watt-i
<vatts> važno je da NEŠTO SVIJETI NAD GLAVENTINO :D
<vatts> zdobersek, 3W supersvetlečka :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek eno ledico nad glavo za "OMG OMG IDEJA IDEJA"???
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> pol že ni tako dobra ideja
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> ooo lp
<zdobersek> JA JE
<CrazyLemon> ČE LEDICA OPISUJE TVOJO IDEJO POL NE NI
<zdobersek> ka ce je pa MAGICNA LEDICA
<zdobersek> ki trati 0.001W ampak sveti pa k fakin Sonce?!
<CrazyLemon> SHOW ME  THE LIGHT!
 * zdobersek zaslepi CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon gleda kdo je prižgal vžigalnik
<zdobersek> halo?
<zdobersek> nc ne vidis, ker si zaslepljen
<CrazyLemon> no povej to idejo
<vatts> zdobersek, WUUHOO
<vatts> jst bi tako ledico
<vatts> :D
<zdobersek> no, ideja:
<CrazyLemon> sam upam da ni magična ledica :S
<CrazyLemon> lp bogdanov
<zdobersek> (ce mi kdo linka, da to ze obstaja, bom zlo jezn)
<vatts> zdobersek, Spill it out
<zdobersek> pac, rhythmbox in banshee mata vsak svojo knjiznico, library
<zdobersek> zakva?
<zdobersek> treba je nardit neko centralizacijo, sam en library, ki je pac user-default
<CrazyLemon> seriously??
<zdobersek> in potem lahko iz tega crpata oba banshee in rhythmbox
<zdobersek> ya.
<CrazyLemon> en  library je tvoja 'OMG OMG IDEJA IDEJA' ??
<zdobersek> pocakej ...
<CrazyLemon> fcking razočaranje...js pa sm mislu da bo to neki epic
<CrazyLemon> kot je recimo quad segway
<zdobersek> ze mam dva doma
<zdobersek> ubistvu mata fotr pa brat, sam poznam.
<zdobersek> NO ...
<CrazyLemon> lies
<zdobersek> ta library se lahko fino integrira z nautilusom, tko da lahk na ful seksi nacin potem recimo meces muzke gor na mp3 al pa telefon
<miha_> Ubuntu Community Week, a week full of sessions about how to create and join Ubuntu LoCo local user groups has started - see how to join and the schedule at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu​CommunityWeek - let's make this community rock!
<zdobersek> plus to, da je notr support za spletne trgovine, tko da lohk kupujes in potem kr v ta library vse pretocis
<miha_> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<vatts> zdobersek, jst sm pa pricakoval to magicno ledico. :D
<Hekos> poleg tega da je rythmbox gnome, banshee pa .net neboš nkol prepričo obojne razvijalce da bi šli na skupn lib
<vatts> :)
<zdobersek> ne se hecat vatts, to je top NSA secret
<vatts> :D
<zdobersek> Hekos: banshee je dost povezan z gnomeom
<Hekos> pa tut če bi, bi pol mel en lib k bi delo na gnome (al pa celo sam na unity) katerga KDE zihr nebi podpru
<zdobersek> bi pa blo treba seveda dostop to libraryja ustrezno uredit
<sasa84> ej, kaj je deskewing?
<zdobersek> jah lej, odvisno kok izpostavis API
<zdobersek> lahk podatke izmenjujes tud prek DBUSa, kar je nekok cross-desktop-environment
<zdobersek> sasa84, deske s krili?
<sasa84> a bi blo to kej v povezavi s simetrijo?
<zdobersek> to deskew
<zdobersek> !g to deskew
<Pepelka> How to deskew an image - CodeProject http://www.codeproject.com/KB/graphics/Deskew_an_Image.aspx
<CrazyLemon> krila so simetrična
<zdobersek> it's a verb!
<CrazyLemon> !g deskewing
<Pepelka> Deskew http://www.graphicsacademy.com/what_deskew.php
<CrazyLemon> wtf je deskew
 * CrazyLemon prvič sliši
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol je to simetrija.. kao k skeniraš pa pol na nek način "umeriš"
<sasa84> d nek poštimaš d ni več poševn :)
<zdobersek> !t en sl deskew
<Pepelka> deskew
<zdobersek> Pepelka fails
<sasa84> morš dat skew
<sasa84> !g skew
<Pepelka> Skew - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skew
<zdobersek> !t en sl skew
<Pepelka> skew
<zdobersek> double fail
<sasa84> !t en sl to skew
<Pepelka> do skew
<zgaga> !t sl en zviti upogniti
<Pepelka> bend twist
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skew_lines
<Pepelka> Skew lines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Hekos> mimobežnice
<sasa84> to je kao neka izravnava poševnosti pr skenerju
<Hekos> unskew bi pomenlo da nečem uzameš perspektivo
<miha_> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011071805665015 uffff
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Ob padcu se mu je v lobanjo zarila jeklena palica
<Hekos> al pa kot
<nafisa> hi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hknVoAoyy-k
<Pepelka> &#x202a;"Nobody Canna Cross It" Twanging (Refix Video) - Dj Powa&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> hehe, CrazyLemon dobra :)
<CrazyLemon> kul je ja :D
<vatts> http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/07/18/7105370-firing-a-rocket-propelled-grenade-against-the-taliban-in-afghanistan
<Pepelka> PhotoBlog - Firing a rocket-propelled grenade against the Taliban in Afghanistan
<vatts> thefuck :o
<vatts> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, še eno vprašanje...kok slovenmo plugout?
<vatts> plugout?
<vatts> kot odvodni vtičnik misliš? :D
<sasa84> plugin je vtičnik...a to je pa pol odvodni vtičnik?
<vatts> kaj hočeš slučajno iztičnik? :D
<vatts> fora je da je plug. torej je nekej kar se pritakne
<vatts> zdej če gre OUT, odvaja...
<vatts> jst tako pravim da je od/iztičnik
<vatts> oz odvodnik
<vatts> odtičnik
<vatts> odvodnik
<vatts> :)
<Hekos> plugout ? odklopi ?
<vatts> ja jst sm mislu kao samostalnik
<vatts> :)
<sasa84> odklopnik :D
<sasa84> dost prevajanja za dons...sm pršla do konca strani :P
<Hekos> plugout sploh ni samostalnik
<zgaga> odštekati
<Hekos> zgaga ++
<sasa84> odštekar :D
<Hekos> ..
<sasa84> bo že andrej popravu, če en bo prou ;)
<Hekos> mislim da se bom raj hrvaško nauču pa mel njihov prevod
<Hekos> pluginovi pa bugfixovi se kr na enkrat fajn čujejo
<nafisa> me en klikne ... pozdravi ... vprašam, kaj želi ... pa mi smejkota vrne
<sasa84> mogoče želi d se nasmeješ ;)
<nafisa> bwah
<nafisa> ku se naj smejem, ko sem pa prehlajena
<nafisa> pa vročino mam ...
<sasa84> pa ne polet :S
<zdobersek> Slovenian is registered as being spoken in the following countries:
<zdobersek> Slovenia
<zdobersek> a gremo incident narest? :)
<vatts> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHyIGP0XxYE
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Top Gear&#39;s Richard Hammond: This is a good town car!&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<vatts> hohohohoho! XD
<zdobersek> .. are being uploaded to your personal cloud.
<zdobersek> se nalagajo v vaš?
<zdobersek> al v Vaš*
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> al tvoj?
<vatts> Vaš
<vatts> a ni bolje da te vika? :D
<zdobersek> cem dat kr 'vaš'
<nafisa> sasa84, glih polet sem velikokrat bolna ... staknem angino al kaj podobnega
<nafisa> pa nikoli se ne sprehajam s popkom zunih pa te fore
<nafisa> a lih jst zbolim
<zdobersek> karma? :)
<nafisa> slaba, ja
<sasa84> bad karma ja :P
<zdobersek> 4 prevode sem predlagu
<zdobersek> I WIN
<nafisa> uuu, kr 4, a?
<zdobersek> aha!
<zdobersek> !t en sl branch
<Pepelka> podružnice
<zdobersek> !t en sl brand
<Pepelka> blagovne znamke
<sasa84> zdobersek, a pr prevajalcih si? :P
<nafisa> da branch pa brand ne veš ... te je pa za linčat
<zdobersek> sasa84, enmal pomagam, takrat, k me pici
<zdobersek> branch sem se zatipku
<nafisa> hope so
<zdobersek> !t en sl alias
<Pepelka> alias
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> bratec mi nektarino prneso
<skyx> a vsem tole dela v novejših browserjih ? :>
<skyx> <skyx> http://www.incg.nl/blog/2008/hover-block-jquery/example/animate_hover.html
<Pepelka> Test
<zdobersek> chrome 14.0.822.0 dela.
<skyx> ql dej Å¡e ff prosm :)
<zdobersek> al mas fajga bratca, nafisa
<zdobersek> moj bi mi jo vrgu :)
<zdobersek> skyx ff5 takisto dela
<nafisa> 12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 10.10 dela
<zdobersek> !t en sl privilege
<Pepelka> privilegij
<skyx> ql
<nafisa> zdobersek, ja, ko sem bolna, je prijazen do mene
<nafisa> skyx, ti maš pa full postov na g+ :;D
<nafisa> sasa84, prid, greve se mečkat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Login izjemno počasen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5039/new/posts/
<sasa84> nafisa, ma ne vem če se mi da zdj :S
 * nafisa požgečka sasa84 po podplatih
 * sasa84 jajks, žgečka!
<nafisa> saj ni tako
<nafisa> lahko naredim refleksno masažo stopal
<nafisa> sem se odločla, da bom bolj pogosto masirala
<sasa84> to pa lahko
<sasa84> pa po hrbtu Å¡e ...
<skyx> sam 2 ?
<nafisa> stegna tud paše
<nafisa> meče
<nafisa> pač od vratu do pet ... pol pa še refleksna stopal
<zdobersek> translating is fun!
<nafisa> really?
<zdobersek> AM, NE.
<zdobersek> am, ne.
<zdobersek> kok se GStreamer vrste pluginov prevajajo?
<zdobersek> Plugins (Bad)
<zdobersek> Plugins (Ugly)
<nafisa> i have no idea
<nafisa> al kuk se napiše
<zdobersek> kr tak bom pustu, bo reviewer povedu.
<nafisa> bogi pregledovalc
<sasa84> nafisa, to je andrej ;)
<nafisa> ja, saj vem D;
<vatts> http://get-a-coffee.com/
<vatts> a ta stran obstaja' xD
<Pepelka> Get A Coffee - iPhone App for finding your favourite coffee across Canada
<sasa84> http://kenkinder.com/2011/05/18/why-ubuntu-11-04-unitys-reviews-are-so-bad/
<Pepelka> Why Ubuntu 11.04 Unity&#8217;s reviews are so bad | KenKinder.com
<sasa84> oooo bogdanov
<sasa84> klanjam se ;)
<vatts> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vatts/5929053095/
<Pepelka> F'rarri California | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<vatts> prve tri črke na targi... :D
<sasa84> za tak ferrari sm lohk tud fag :P
<vatts> xD
<vatts> kalifornijca 8D
<CrazyLemon> kje je zdej un debeli poštar
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> aljoško?
<sasa84> on je moj mali piki...ti si pa lepo obnašej, drugač bo palca pela!!!
<vatts> :D
<sasa84> vatts, a ni res? ta CrazyLemon ...oh!
<vatts> ah pusti
<vatts> sej je en navaden odfukan lemon :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 samo pazi se..ker če začne moja palca pet
<CrazyLemon> pol bo Å¡ele hudo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ugh
<vatts> limoni nimajo palic!
<vatts> poznam pa Saše ki jih majo :)
<zdobersek> zakva je tolk KDE stvari tu not ... too much to translate :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kej prevajaš KDE stuff???
<CrazyLemon> joooooj zakaj ne prašate preden začnete prevajat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> ne .. en mal.
<CrazyLemon> če na launchpadu pol nau kul zdobersek
<vatts> zdobersek, way2go :D
<CrazyLemon> ker je možno da je to že prevedeno
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi če se prevaja v launchpadu..se mora potem to exportat in importat v upstream
<CrazyLemon> zato je bolš prej prašat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> -.-
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon a lahk shotwell-extras prevajam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poznaš andreja mernika ?
<nafisa> sasa84, ti jahalni bič posodim?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tvoje palce se en bojim....pf!
<zdobersek> r33dem33r al neki tazhA?
<sasa84> en-ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek shotwell ..lahko :)
<CrazyLemon> ker to ni kde :P
<CrazyLemon> pa niti gnome ni
<CrazyLemon> tko da go ahead
<zdobersek> a pol je KDE prepovedan al se sam ne splaca?
<CrazyLemon> ni prepovedan..sam moraš povedat ali andrejm ali andrejz  ker kok se js spomnim niti gnome niti kde se ne prevajata na launchpadu
<CrazyLemon> se jih kr v upstreamu
<CrazyLemon> sam se baje da izvozit pač iz launchpada pa se uvozi v upstream
<CrazyLemon> ampak spet..oba andreja sta tapravi naslov :)
<zdobersek> pol launchpad nima pomena?
<zdobersek> razen za tretje stvari?
<CrazyLemon> ma pomen..za shotwell recimo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> kde če je v LP...se pol izvaža pa take fore...
<sasa84> mi mamo neko dropbox mapo pa se tm nek brkla ;)
<nafisa> dropboxxxxx ... wiii
<CrazyLemon> se je kdo igral z urejanjem gpx fajlov ??
<nafisa> ne znam :D
<zdobersek> grem se Launchpad APIje pregledat, ce se da kak kul app spisat ..
 * vatts voha GPS koordinate
 * CrazyLemon voha paprike
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> lp
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a še vedno maš tisto 1gb palčko? a čaka name?
<CrazyLemon> ker tole ne morem več prenašat :D
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> sm slišal da zdej ki so v trgovinah popusti so tudi pri tebi ;)
<bogdanov> prodam socket 775 plata + e2160 procesor 50eu :)
<CrazyLemon> se bova zmenla..zdej grem jest :D
<bogdanov> samo ti prijatno
<bogdanov> :)
<vatts> odkar so zdignili brzine pri siolu
<vatts> mi se zdi kokr da so jih dejansko razčetrtinili
<vatts> tolko bol počasi naklada
<vatts> bastardi
<sasa84> bogdanov, kaj prodajaš?
<bogdanov> kaj?
<sasa84> kaj prodajaš? :P
<sasa84> a maš kej za kupt? :P
<nafisa> nema več vattsa
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> a kej kups
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> mejbi kšn komp...al pa kšno multifunkcijsko naptravo :P
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi multifunkcijsko travo!
<CrazyLemon> recimo taka k te masira pa kuha bi bila idealna
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kok seti
<sasa84> ah ta CrazyLemon :)
<bogdanov> jajt turion x2
<bogdanov> greje
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma odvisno v katerem OS si ...ampak se da prenašat :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov tist HP pa kr lep..k je biu v siolovi akciji :)
<bogdanov> a ga mas
<CrazyLemon> bratranc ga je vzel
<bogdanov> tale turion klele je do 80 pride
<CrazyLemon> uff..tole je mal 2 much
<Jorky> helou
<nafisa> Jorky ojjjjjjjjjjjj
<CrazyLemon> meni je max. pršu na 75
<Jorky> oj nafisa
<CrazyLemon> ampak so bili taki programi ki so oba jedra nabijal na 100%
<bogdanov> sicer
<bogdanov> je vista gor
<Jorky> kako kej?
<Jorky> a ma mogoče kdo motorolo v3 za prodat?
<Jorky> al pa w375
<nafisa> ne vem, če jo še imam
<bogdanov> kvaj to
<bogdanov> iz leta
<bogdanov> 2005
<bogdanov> jorky
<sasa84> bogdanov, sej res...a maš kšn fon? :P
<nafisa> motorolo v3 ... če je še brat ni prodal, pol je še doma
<Jorky> kake barve pa je?
<CrazyLemon> jerky je pač old fešn..in ma rad take retro telefone :D
<sasa84> bogdanov ga ma v roza
<Jorky> ma jebeš roza
<Jorky> črno al pa sivo
<sasa84> no no no, kakšne besede!!
<bogdanov> sasa mam hp 614c
<bogdanov> :P
<Jorky> ja mam rad retro telefone
<nafisa> js sm mela modro motorolo
<nafisa> temno modro
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a kupiš mojga? :p
<Jorky> tud to je kul
<nafisa> pa L6 ... srebrno
<Jorky> sam da ni roza
<nafisa> sam sem jo podarila na prej
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa maš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 heroja!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Jorky> nafi če maš še pa če dela ok se priporočam za v3
<nafisa> bomo pogledal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, upam d je to samsung :P
<Jorky> thnx
<nafisa> če je v omarci s telefoni
<nafisa> čak, mi daš mail?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kak samsung...ha te ce je :D
<nafisa> da ti pošljem, če mam?
<sasa84> ma ne...ne kupm htcja :P
<sasa84> tos o ena jajca
<Jorky> ja nafisa
<CrazyLemon> ma ti bom dau js ena jajca
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> HTC = HIGH TECH !!! computers
<sasa84> kakšnga pa maš?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ne dajat ...
<CrazyLemon> lepega belega :D
<sasa84> zdej bo reku desire :P
<CrazyLemon> kak desire
<CrazyLemon> desire je smeče
<nafisa> ko pol jih ne boš več mel, če jih boš saši dal :D
<CrazyLemon> hero je no
<Jorky> a je htc ameriška ferma ?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kterga maš?
<CrazyLemon> [22:08:31] <CrazyLemon> hero je no
<bogdanov> http://www.shrani.si/f/3O/2a/4D4Q2Vbw/fs.jpg
<Jorky> motorola ma zdej en hud mobitel sam nevem točno ker model je pa tud nevem če je že izšel uradno
<bogdanov> an designet capacitety je fora kok je bla kj bla nova?
<Jorky> ubistvu je prenosnik stlačen v mobitel
<Jorky> čak bom probu najdt pa bom dal link, skratka huda zadeva
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, za kok ga pa prodaš? :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov tole je pa neki starejšega?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kok daš?
<bogdanov> crazy ja
<bogdanov> crazy je tko glede batarije?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma kaj vem :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma dvomim da je baterija kriva kar se tiče temperature :)
<bogdanov> ma ne
<bogdanov> a je designet capac*
<CrazyLemon> aja to
<bogdanov> fora da tok je bla k je bla nova mah
<CrazyLemon> zgleda že tko
<bogdanov> bomo vidl
<bogdanov> sm dobu
<bogdanov> za 10eu
<bogdanov> tole batarijo
<bogdanov> :)
<Jorky> mislm da sm najdu
<Jorky> motorola atrix
<Jorky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AtxGIHo1ek&playnext=1&list=PL91B8FCCF1D389A08
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Motorola Atrix 4G Docking Demo&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> motorola saks :)     če želiš kak dobr pametni telefon pol je samsung trenutno najbolša izbira :)
<Jorky> ma nism pristaš samsunga
<Jorky> sicer ne rečem da ni ok telefon sam nekak sem skeptičen glede samsungov
<CrazyLemon> ti bil pristaš ali ne..js ti pravim kera je trenutno najboša izbira :D
<Jorky> nevem kolk so kej trpežni
<CrazyLemon> najbolša*
<CrazyLemon> to so pametni telefoni..NISO trpežni :)
<Jorky> ma more bit pameten pa še trpežen
<CrazyLemon> če želiš trpežen telefon pol glej une k majo 5 vrstic na zaslonu
<Jorky> trpežen v smislu da dela brezhibno vsaj par let
<Grega> iphone je pameten in trpezen :P
<CrazyLemon> oh god :p
<Jorky> ja sej amerikanci so edini k znajo tak telefon narest to je pa sam apple al pa motorola
<Grega> :>
<bogdanov> ma useje to made in kina
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> točno tako :)
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5Zs0a0TOy4&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Mobile Phone in Microwave&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<sasa84> jst mam samsunga, zdj bo 2 let... dela k urca, padu po tleh in nobenih 'posledic', baterija še zmer drži k...
<Jorky> kul
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za mojga htc-ja
<sasa84> zto mi je samsung zdej the best of...mamo vsi u familji samsunge in vsem delajo kt urca
<CrazyLemon> sam ta ni padu po tleh
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hehe
<Jorky> hehe ker hud video nafisa :D
<sasa84> men je padu učer, pa 1x z avta, pa tko...fulkrat že.. aja, tud po štengah že :P
<CrazyLemon> 1d 22h pa je Å¡e 52% baterije na voljo :)
<Jorky> hehe
<bogdanov> crazy aj fast 5
<bogdanov> ze ksn kul release
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nope
<Jorky> ma mobiteli so ratal zdej čudo
<Jorky> Å¡koda je sam ker so pulzi tolk dragi pa to
<Jorky> včasih je blo fajn ko je bil telefon res samo za telefonirat namenjen
<Jorky> zdej maš pa več ko pol stvari gor ko jih sploh ne rabš
<Grega> CrazyLemon: a si se za en job? :)
<Jorky> pa Å¡e dragi so
<Jorky> kr 500 eu za telefon
<Jorky> a si nor
<CrazyLemon> Grega a tist ingliš?
<sasa84> men je všeč fotoaparat...d mi ni treba več tistih fotoaparatov v spešl torbicah nost, k so večji kt ruzak :P
<Grega> ja
<Jorky> ja to je res saša
<nafisa> Jorky, men je pa všeč zdaj moj telefončič
<nafisa> mi ni treba kompa na vlaku iz kufra vlačit
<Jorky> nafisa: to kul
<CrazyLemon> nafisa aaa..vidiš..to je android :p
<Jorky> android je fajn zadeva ja
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> vesela, da ga mam
<Jorky> kolk se pa to lahko primerja z enim netbookom recmo?
<nafisa> rečmo, da na telefonu lahko delam pol tolko, kot delam na kompu
<Jorky> kot naprimer?
<Jorky> matr en red bull sem ravnokar spil
<Jorky> upam da bo prjel da nam zaspal
<nafisa> visim na ircu, brskam po spletnih straneh, fotografiram pa objavljam slike, kličem, pošiljam sms-e, kot bi tipkala po telefonu ...
<nafisa> ebuddy super dela na njem
<Jorky> kul
<Jorky> pa lahko tolk hitr tipkaš na touchscreen
<Jorky> kar se tiče irca pa to
<nafisa> word, pdf, spreadsheet reader
<nafisa> nimam na TS
<nafisa> mam qwerty tipkovnco
<nafisa> tako velko
<Jorky> aja to je boljš ja
<Jorky> ma jst mam na TS pa se mučm
<Jorky> rabm sto let da kej napišem :d
<nafisa> http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_chat_c550-pictures-3837.php
<Pepelka> LG Optimus Chat C550 pictures, official photos
<Jorky> jst mam tud lg-ja :D
<Jorky> t310 al neki tazga
<nafisa> men je andrejz tega priporočal
<nafisa> pa mi najprej oblika ni bla všeč
<nafisa> zdej mi je pa full všeč telefon
<Jorky> nice
<Jorky> lg-ji se mi zdijo kr fajn telefoni
<Jorky> mi ni žal da sm ga kupu
<nafisa> js sm bla pa mal skeptična
<nafisa> pa mi je po betonu padu
<nafisa> pa ni niti praske
<nafisa> sem prov presenečena bla
<Jorky> ma men tud ene 4x na dan na tla pade heheh
<Jorky> pa še vedno dela, nč prask :D
<nafisa> fajn
<nafisa> to tko k moj netbook
<Jorky> hehehe
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> no jst nimam netbooka
<nafisa> tale moja mašina je neverjetna
<Jorky> nažalost
<nafisa> kaj vse sm že z njim delala
<bogdanov> moj nima praske cc
<Jorky> hehehe
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> nafisa, kakšn fon maš?
<Jorky> ja netbooki je kr uporaben
<Jorky> men bi prov pršu
<Jorky> bogdanov?
<bogdanov> kaj?
<Jorky> a si tle
<Jorky> a si mi kej na pvt pisu mogoče?
<bogdanov> ne?
<Jorky> aha ok
<Jorky> sm mislu
<nafisa> http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_chat_c550-pictures-3837.php
<Jorky> ker mi je neki javlo tle
<Pepelka> LG Optimus Chat C550 pictures, official photos
<nafisa> tega mam
<bogdanov> aja
<nafisa> sasa84,
<Jorky> sam očitno je blo neki druzga
<sasa84> vidm nafisa
<sasa84> jaz bom mogla kej razmislt...kmal mi poteče 2 let
<Jorky> aja zanima me tud kako kej dela tanov ubuntu? Je stabilna zadeva, hitra, uporabna za vsakdanjo uporabo al ne?
<nafisa> Jorky, na /msg mi pošlji svoj mail ... ko ne vem, keri je tvoj
<Jorky> kakšni so kej vtisi
<nafisa> pozabla :D
<miha_> http://www.finance.si/318769/Karikatura-dneva/
<Pepelka> Karikatura dneva:  - Finance.si
<sasa84> nč...pančat grem
<nafisa> pa ne da se mi usn maila odpirat
<nafisa> lepo spančki, sasa84
<sasa84> grazie ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte moji vrabčki :))
<Jorky> dobr spi
<Jorky> pa kej lepega sanjej
<sasa84> bom, hvala
<Jorky> lahko tud mene
<sasa84> ti tud
<sasa84> hehe
<Jorky> ok
<Jorky> se bom potrudu te sanjat
<sasa84> Jorky, a nisva midva že govorila, d vrjetn nisva naravnana drug na druzga? :P
<Jorky> zanč sm bil na faksu pa te ni blo
<Jorky> pa sej vseen tud če nisva to še ne pomen da te ne smem sanjat hehehe
<miha_> mokre sanje so najboljš!
<sasa84> mah...a ni lepš sanjat če ti je oseba še všeč :P
<sasa84> miha_, ljubavi :*
<Grega> zakon, porte so odprli
<Jorky> ja lepše je ni pa tud slabo če ti ni
<Jorky> če je človek ok pol nima veze
<sasa84> no...
<Jorky> razen če hočeš erotiš sanje
<Jorky> pol pa ja
<sasa84> nč...nočka ;)
<Jorky> nočko
 * sasa84 pomaha vsem
<nafisa> nočko, sasa84
<Jorky> pa eno bolho za pomočko hehehe
<Jorky> zanč sm gledu film the nines
<Jorky> matr je to odbit film
<nafisa> nisi mi poslal maila, bemu sunac
<Jorky> sploh mi ni blo nč jasn v čem fora filma
<Jorky> sem na pvt
<Jorky> na pvt poglej :D
<vatts> nafisa, sonce je malo prevroče za jebat :))
<Jorky> če je kdo gledal fim the nines mi naj prosm pove o čem se gre
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LTPLANzHpk
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Mars Needs Moms - Official Trailer [HD]&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tole je na voljo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Jorky> pa kick ass je tud kr odbit film
<nafisa> kubanc je spizdo :D
<nafisa> bogdanov, kej sexaš?
<Jorky> lol
<bogdanov> skoz pa fest
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> fajn
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov torej..15€..deal ?
 * nafisa prehlajena full :(( sredi poletja
<bogdanov> kva to
<bogdanov> 1gb
<bogdanov> ?
<Jorky> 1gb of sex hehehe
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> 2x 1gb
<bogdanov> 30eu
<bogdanov> bos mu saj wornk
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ja..1gb
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma ja..pol bom meu doma 756mb in ga ne bom sploh rabu
<CrazyLemon> že tko bom mel 2x256mb odveč
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> prodas
<bogdanov> za 10-15eu
<bogdanov> toj to
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo bo kupu 2x256 :)
<CrazyLemon> kupiš ti?? :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kok slotov
<bogdanov> mas
<bogdanov> 2?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ja :D
<CrazyLemon> 1.5gb..več kot dovolj
<bogdanov> mah sma kva miv pol 1gb
<bogdanov> tko mam u dual chanelu
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga pol..moj pc ne ve kaj je dual channel
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> skoda da nimas 3
<bogdanov> k mam 2x 512
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..tudi js bi hotu met 4 slote
<CrazyLemon> da lahk mam vse te k jih mam doma
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kup
<bogdanov> od mene plato
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> das tvojo
<bogdanov> dobis mojo
<bogdanov> +10eu
<bogdanov> doplacas
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja valda..kupim 3 dobim 2
<CrazyLemon> a
<CrazyLemon> :))9
<bogdanov> hehe
<Jorky> jst bi mel pa 16gb rama v pcju
<CrazyLemon> pol bi bil glavni v vasi
<bogdanov> kvatibo
<Jorky> jes
<Jorky> pa 4 jedrni proc
<Jorky> pa kako hudo nvidio pa archa gor
<Jorky> kwa bi Å¡ponal
<dhbiker> boljše da neveš kaj dela na dual xeon + 48GB rama
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> mel bi 16gb pa quad core
<CrazyLemon> jaooo
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi reku
<CrazyLemon> hocem bmwja
<CrazyLemon> 1.4 motor
<dhbiker> os[Linux 2.6.39-2-amd64 x86_64] distro[Debian wheezy/sid] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9650  @ 3.00GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 67.4% free] disk[Total: 1.4TB, 38.9% free] video[nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT]] sound[AV200 - Xonar ST]
<CrazyLemon> 90hp
<dhbiker> its all you need
<bogdanov> ja jst mislm daje 4gb cez glavo
<bogdanov> dobr tale grafa je za na .. ampak ok :)
<miha_> 4gb je glih prov zaenkrat
<miha_> da ne začne vse štekat ko 1 program preveč odpreš..
<dhbiker> bogdanov: za audiofilijo zganjat kot jo jaz je važen proc in zvočna :P
<bogdanov> :) pol pa kul
<dhbiker> :))
<bogdanov> dhbiker a mas na simobilu to internet?
<CrazyLemon> nima..na t-2ju je
<CrazyLemon> sam spoofa ip
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dhbiker> bogdanov: da na simobilu mam net
<dhbiker> ker je nekdo prišel na blacklisto nažalost -.-
<bogdanov> dhbiker in aj zakej
<dhbiker> vprašaj tistega ki je bil pri meni na počitnicah...
<dhbiker> kaj je delal
<dhbiker> hh
<dhbiker> no clue
<bogdanov> kvaj fora
<bogdanov> kasno blacklisto
<dhbiker> ena lista je ko kako pravilo huje prekoračiš... kolko jaz vem
<nafisa> uf, so se razpisal
<bogdanov> in kvaj prekoracu
<bogdanov> ta kj biu pr teb na pocitnicah
<dhbiker> nevem...
<dhbiker> nimam navade da gledam drugemu v monitor
<dhbiker> kaj dela
<dhbiker> al pa zajemam paketke
<CrazyLemon> zato pa si na blacklisti :>
<bogdanov> in zdj ti nimas
<bogdanov> neta
<bogdanov> zarad unga
<CrazyLemon> če bi mel to navado ne bi bil :D
<bogdanov> in te nezanima? :)
<dhbiker> ne ker se preselimo v roku 3 mesecev
<dhbiker> zato me ne zanima :P
<dhbiker> lol CrazyLemon
<bogdanov> in
<bogdanov> bos meu drugega
<bogdanov> providerja
<bogdanov> ?
<dhbiker> da
<bogdanov> ok :)
<dhbiker> btw...
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATm2r9STXkQ&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Ceca - 39,2&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<dhbiker> ma kdo kako izkušnjo z also ?
<bogdanov> crazy zate da se malo opustis :))
<CrazyLemon> samo zdej pa res rabim relax
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> pa wds
<bogdanov> :P
<dhbiker> omg mi ta pulseaudio gre na živce :@
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov še nisi naštimau?? :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> nisemi dal
<bogdanov> od zanc mij zivcov pozru
<bogdanov> use konektan
<bogdanov> pa signal nc bolsi
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa nisi vse konektav če ni bil bolši signal :S
<bogdanov> kva
<Sky[x]> evo mene back na svojmu kompu po 1 tednu haha :D
<bogdanov> wb
<Sky[x]> 	tnx
<bogdanov> :=
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> o, Sky[x] ... wb ... kwa pa ... bil na dopustu?
<CrazyLemon> ne..pokvar se mac pa je mogu druzga uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> a mac se je pokvaru?
<nafisa> muahahahaha
<nafisa> rofl
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ne vem, kako se Å¡e naj smejim
<nafisa> ;:DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<CrazyLemon> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((:
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<nafisa> to je že 7x po 360 stopinj nasmeh :D
<nafisa> A kanal nekej freeza
<nafisa> sicer pa ok film
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Login izjemno počasen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5039/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Grega slipaš? :)
<nafisa> Grega drka
<nafisa> pusti ga
<CrazyLemon> ma ne drka..ker je na čolnu in mu bo slabo
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<nafisa> ah, dej ... mende bl vem od tebe
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> ma pojma nimaš
<CrazyLemon> nič grem spat ker sm slipi
<CrazyLemon> n8
<nafisa> ju sount nou a Å¡it
<nafisa> dount*
<nafisa> gut najt
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-19
<bogdanov> ejga
<bogdanov> magneto
<bogdanov> jebac
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kr usi spite
<bogdanov> kvaj to
<bogdanov> keste geeki
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> tuki vsi spijo
<nafisa> sploh pa g33ki, bogdanov
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> niso
<bogdanov> pol tapravi
<bogdanov> geeki
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> so so
<nafisa> prav g33k more biti spočit pa zbran
<nafisa> da lahko dela g33kaste stvari
<nafisa> tisti, ko mamo pa nad 38 vročine, smo pa pokonc
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> jst je mam
<bogdanov> 36
<nafisa> kake majo na discovery channel
<krusi> jutro
<nafisa> ojla, krusi ...
<nafisa> pa lepo se mejte
<nafisa> se javim kaj iz vlaka
<nafisa> papa
<sasa84> juhuuu
<krusi> pomlad je tu
<andrejz> a si v avstraliji? ;)
<vatts> http://www.myfox8.com/news/wghp-story-hacked-department-transportation-road-sign-impeach-obama-nc-110718,0,881228.story
<Pepelka> Hacked DOT Road Sign Reads "Impeach Obama" - WGHP
<vatts> IMPEACH OBAMA! xD
<vatts> na take bi lahko pri nas napisali
<vatts> Adijo Pahor! :D
<sasa84> oj krusi :)
<sasa84> vatts, ki ni [off] ;)
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> oj napsy :)
<vatts> Itak, đabest :D
<nafisa> evo prehlajenko
<nafisa> ahjoj
<CrazyLemon> oo fatty :D
<CrazyLemon> ne delaš mona
<sasa84> ljoškoooooo
<CrazyLemon> lej to papigo
<CrazyLemon> tukaj je že x  ur
<CrazyLemon> in šele po tem ko js napišem..se tudi ona spomne napisat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj težiš...sej si že dobu cajtng
<sasa84> aja...jutro :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 danes nisem!
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<sasa84> pf :P
<CrazyLemon> Bump version number to
<CrazyLemon>     10.04.3 in preparation for the point release.
<CrazyLemon> torej kmalu bo tretji service pack
<sasa84> bla bla bla
<sasa84> :P
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon polula sasa84 
<sasa84> pujs!
<sasa84> alyosha, CrazyLemon me je polulu
<sasa84> :(
<alyosha> ja pa polulaj ga nazaj ane
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zdej papa
<sasa84> za kazen mu vrž cajtng ke nekam u rože
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaa ne me je... tip je tle
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> sasa84 niso oni dovolj hudi da bi jim jaz vozu časopis:D
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> +1
<alyosha> CrazyLemon si misu da me ni a
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in ne papam ampak delam za papat:D
<sasa84> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> ma neda majka
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> ow alyosha ti voziš časopis gor po marezigah pa to
<CrazyLemon> tam cesta proti borštu
<CrazyLemon> je povsod asfaltirana?
<alyosha> ma marezige in to ne
<CrazyLemon> oz. v borštu ne proti
<alyosha> jz grem samo tu proti marezigam in pol desno za pomjan
<alyosha> in pol Å¡marje in dol
<CrazyLemon> greš dol po tej poti ki pelje v bošamarin?
<alyosha> ne
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga pol...pol si useless zame
<alyosha> pff
<sasa84> alyosha, a maš motor al avto? :)
<alyosha> z scooterjem to furam
<alyosha> z awtom se ne splača
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> wiiiii ;)
 * sasa84 ma tud skuterčka
<alyosha> ma sasa84 je cela huda
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma tip sploh ne dela..ura je 11 on pa že doma
<alyosha> ma jz sem koncal ze ob 8h
<alyosha> se prej
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, itak... al jst nism CrazyLemon pusi
<alyosha> jebemti miša me neki grafika jebe
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> kr neki use zeleno
<CrazyLemon> ob 8ih končal
<alyosha> barve ko gledam
<alyosha> pa ja eni ustanemo ob 5h ze
<alyosha> bozo
<alyosha> nismo ko ti
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bi ti reku 'ti bom dau js pusi' ampak ni fizično mogoče :S
<CrazyLemon> ma sej..ustaneš ob 5ih..delaš od 6ih..končaš ob 8ih.."se prej"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst in alyosha sva huda, ti pa...kr neki :P
<alyosha> CrazyLemon zacnem pred 6o koncam malo pred 8o
<alyosha> 2h
<alyosha> za pol place
<alyosha> dovolj je
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :))
<alyosha> ti vidim da nisi zacel delat na kruhu
<alyosha> bozgo
<CrazyLemon> ni dovolj..več kot dovolj je :D
<CrazyLemon> drugi teden
<alyosha> ja?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj boš delu?
<alyosha> jz sem bil tam en dan:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kdaj?
<alyosha> sem mislu da bom delaw
<alyosha> pa se ne splača
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pojma nimam :D
<alyosha> ma preden si ti sploh sow spat:D
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> kao ponoci
<alyosha> od 3h do 6h
<alyosha> sortirat krih
<alyosha> kruh
<alyosha> samo je tko kr jebeno delo
<sasa84> aha
<alyosha> ki moras une kište dvigat in nosit
<sasa84> mami dela v pekarni...kr zaj* šiht... pa je stara 50 let pa ti pr 50tih drzgač ustajaš kt pr 25tih
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ugalvnem ni se splačalo
<alyosha> neki en teden bi dleaw en teden nebi
<alyosha> 5€ na uro
<alyosha> nocna
<alyosha> fizicno
<alyosha> a-a
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> na lami mona dobijo nočna 7,5
<sasa84> alyosha, midva bova nrdila svojo firmo :P
<CrazyLemon> fancy ass :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> 3
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma kdaj to..ker ni tega več...vsaj stara ni omenjala to en teden delat en teden ne
<sasa84> CrazyLemon bo vratar, k je biu učasih tm na sintalu...on bo kao 'vunbacač' :P
<alyosha> ma jz bi to za privatnika neekga delaw
<alyosha> in bi bla dva ki bi delala
<alyosha> tko da bi usak delal en teden
<alyosha> nebi delaw za kruh koper ubistvu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vratar je lepo bit!
<alyosha> ce bi daw tip 8 na uro pol bise ze drugace pogovarjal ane:D
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> sam sediš..pa srfaš na netu
<alyosha> vratar je najjača sluzba
<alyosha> laptop in greš
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> wlda
<CrazyLemon> in vsake toliko časa neki poveš
<CrazyLemon> zapišeš
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mi bi ti vzel te pripomočke :P
<alyosha> ma Å¡e to ne
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in naprej srfaš na youporn.com
<CrazyLemon> milina!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> dj moram rebootat da vidimo kaj bo z to grafiko:/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> eeeej
<CrazyLemon> http://frendiinflirt.24ur.com/userimages/201105/1/1304702635_89450_16.jpg
<CrazyLemon> boobies!
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> mona..zamudil si boobies trenutek
<CrazyLemon> sploh nisi fun
<alyosha> ke tiip
<alyosha> Å¡e enkrat Å¡e enkrat
<alyosha> čene bom mogu it log gledat:D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> eeeej
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> http://frendiinflirt.24ur.com/userimages/201105/1/1304702635_89450_16.jpg
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> boobies!
<CrazyLemon> ta je tvoj tip punce..mlada
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> ma dej no
<alyosha> to ni nič
<alyosha> majca do vrata gor
<alyosha> lasje tmni
<alyosha> ne valja to nikako
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro..počakaj malo..punca komi začela pozirat
<CrazyLemon> čez 2 tedna bodo že druge fotke
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dej dej grem jaz gledat
<CrazyLemon> http://frendiinflirt.24ur.com/userimages/201107/1/1311032330_89450_18.jpg
<CrazyLemon> evo hodi gledat
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to je malo bolj necemu podobno
<alyosha> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://thumbnails.truveo.com/0023/43/BD/43BDCCFB9C4D251EDE00C5_Large.jpg&imgrefurl=http://findallvideo.com/tag/waitress-tip&usg=__JPnpEi8EsyefyCqlXu00ULmG31s=&h=300&w=400&sz=35&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=rUBmtMR9jfCDeM:&tbnh=126&tbnw=172&ei=6lAlTqztIY7csgaxvLWSCQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dyoung%2Bblonde%2Bbig%2Bboobs%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1440%26bih%3D738%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=864&vpy=248&d
<alyosha> ur=1617&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=123&ty=124&page=1&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:0&biw=1440&bih=738
<Pepelka> Google Image Result for http://thumbnails.truveo.com/0023/43/BD/43BDCCFB9C4D251EDE00C5_Large.jpg
<alyosha> samo absolutno prestaro:D
<alyosha> zdj pa res grem:D
<sasa84> zadnč mi je nafisa omenla neko raziskavo... tipi, k gledajo ritke na ženskah, so kao bl intelektualci...ostali pa gledajo joške
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa tisti ki gledamo oboje?
<CrazyLemon> ajnštajni đunior?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> brb
 * sasa84 tud gleda bl ritke :P
<yang> hehe, kake ma tale nasa sasa
<andrejz> saša je hotla povedat, da želi, da jo v rit gledate :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] javariajee: Login izjemno počasen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5039/new/posts/
<yang> CrazyLemon: tole bo pa bolj fotka zate http://v4.si/cl/2011-07-19%2010.22.23.jpg
<napsy> to je pa pred merkurju slikano :)
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> yang haha..huuuud :))
<CrazyLemon> ta forum nujno potrebuje posodobitev
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Login izjemno počasen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5039/new/posts/
<andrejz> ej a sese12 pa seasme sta ista oseba?
<CrazyLemon> poglej mail pa ip
 * nafisa naj bi mela 2 tedna bolniške
<nafisa> FB je postal kot romsko selo, vsi že imajo po 20-30 bratou in sester
<Tadej> :)
<vatts> nafisa, lol. :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejan20: P: Dvd/rw Pekač Za Prenosnike  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5040/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejan20: P: Adapter Za Prenosnika Dell 500  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5041/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> uff..bogdanov dobu konkurenco
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejan20: P: Logitec Pc Volan  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5042/new/posts/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jp... mejbi ma Å¡e cenej stvari kt bogdanov :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 v to sploh ne dvomim
<CrazyLemon> srbi so itak oderuhi :
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<sasa84> lol
<vatts> dejan20 epic spammer? :D
<nafisa> marija, se eni sprehajajo Å¡e huje ko js na telefoni
<vatts> <vatts> Imam konstanten izhod 3V, ki ga vežem na oscilator 4MHz.
<vatts> <vatts> Izhod oscilatorja 1.4v, 4mhz vežem na 150uF kondenzator.
<vatts> <vatts> Negativni pol le tega vežem na Vcc 8MHz oscilatorja, negativni liniji 8mhz in 4mhz oscilatorja zvežem na glavno negativno linijo.
<vatts> <vatts> KAJ MI NE GRE V GLAVO:
<vatts> <vatts> Izhod z 4mhz je 4mhz. OK.
<vatts> <vatts> izhod z 4mhz je 1.4v.
<vatts> <vatts> tudi ok.
<vatts> <vatts> 1.) Po kondiju dobim 1.5v, ajde to pač zaradi kondija, ampak 12 MEGAHERCOV. WTF?
<vatts> <vatts> 2.) po 8mhz oscilatorju dobim 0.7v, kar je logično, ker le ta nekaj porabi. ampak ven dobim 4MHz. WTF?
<vatts> nej mi kdo to razloži :)
<zgaga> hm
<zgaga> a si preprican da je oscilator za 8 mhz?
<zgaga> kristalni oscilatorji lahko delujejo na mnogokratnikih oznacene frekvence t.i. overtoni
<vatts> 8.000M!
<bogdanov> lp
<vatts> lp bogdanov
<vatts> zgaga, če ga posebej priklopim dela okroglih 8mhz
<vatts> sam to vezje mi ne gre v glavo 8D
<vatts> zgaga, torej?
<vatts> Prijatelji povejte mi nekaj
<vatts> http://geopedia.si/lite.jsp?params=T105_x464238.375_y103437.8125_s20&locale=sl
<Pepelka> Geopedia  - Uporabne informacije
<vatts> kaj je to krematorij?
<Hekos> to je tazadn kraj k ga boš kdajkol obisko
<vatts> mislim ne
<vatts> pač
<vatts> vem pač kaj misliš Hekos
<vatts> ampak eni pravijo da je pod križem
<vatts> ki je malce bolj vzhodno
<vatts> ampak tam ni nobenega raufanga, pomoje
<nafisa> kremAtorij?
<nafisa> hehe, sem že bla v enem :)
<nafisa> smrdi
<nafisa> Sky[x], ku se loh mac pokvar? a ni to najbl super duper komp? :P
<Grega> ne more se
<nafisa> ja, če je CrazyLemončič reku, da se mu je pokvaru :D
<Grega> ker je 5min prej pomotoma vzel LSD
<nafisa> hahaha ...
<nafisa> a zato tok mene zajebava s tem?
<nafisa> ker "pomotoma" jemlje gobice?
<Grega> pac
<vatts> nah
<vatts> ker je pač odfukan limonček :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kwa je zdej res? se je mac res pokvaru ... al si se ga mal nabasal z "bonbončki"?
<Grega> ne ga jezit, no
<Grega> to ga zalosti
<vatts> Screw the fact that its taking 35% of my CPU power and that its drinking my battery that thirsty bedouin, THATs what eyecandy is all about! :D
<neett> ma kdo v glavi kak program recovery slik iz sd kartice?
<neett> :P
<nafisa> ti nisem to že 1x dala?
<neett> meni ?
<Grega> :>>
<nafisa> http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/10/how-to-recover-photo-files-from-sd-card-mmc-with-photorec.html
<nafisa> nekomu
<Pepelka> How to Recover photo files from SD Card / MMC with PhotoRec : mypapit gnu/linux blog
<Grega> zdaj mi je tolk neumnosti prislo po glavi, da ne morem povedat niti ene :>>
<nafisa> isto vprašanje je mel
<Grega> bastard!
<nafisa> kake neumnosti, Grega ???
<Grega> ah nic
<nafisa> sicer pa ...
<nafisa> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pics+recovery+from+SD+card+linux
<Pepelka> Let me google that for you
<nafisa> ne vem, zakaj folk ne zna iskat po googlu :D
<Grega> ah nic
<neett> ja nafisa
<neett> nisn ti povedal da je to za kolegico
<neett> ki ma inwse:P
<neett> winse
<neett> to ka si mi ti prpopala sn ze san naso
<neett> njej pa prlepim dva li8nka
<neett> linka
<neett> nisn se poglablal... pa je blo pac za placat
<neett> fajle naslo, samo da ti pa jih shrani na disk pa placaj
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> se da vsega i swašta dobit
<nafisa> pa serials so tud na netu za razne programe :)
<neett> saj je test disk pa photo rec za win tudi, samo ce je komand line je ona v temi
<neett> :D
<nafisa> ima remote desktop na kompu?
<nafisa> pa ji ti to nrdiš?
<neett> nima
<nafisa> kere winse pa ma?
<neett> 7
<nafisa> pol ima
<nafisa> oddaljena pomoč
<nafisa> če ima v slovenščini
<neett> aiaa
<neett> ?
<nafisa> če ima brat na kompu ...
<nafisa> pol ma tut ona?
<neett> i gues :D
<Sky[x]> kaj ste meomenjal ?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<bogdanov> oo lp
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vse je res
<bogdanov> a res
<bogdanov> magneto
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> res gobe ješ?
<nafisa> wuhuu
<nafisa> :D lol
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, nisem si tega mislila o teb ...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa rit me boli
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa zdej misliš  o men?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, pojej breskev pa spij pomarančni sok preko
<CrazyLemon> ne maram breskev
<CrazyLemon> raje mam nektarine
<nafisa> mislim, da bi tud pomagalo ...
<nafisa> da razredči sranje
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/veter-bo-lahko-lomil-veje-in-podiral-drevesa.html
<Pepelka> Nad morjem možnost tornada - 24ur.com
<nafisa> tornado te bo odneso :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> matr sm zmatran !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a peer-to-peer dam P2P al peer-to-peer?
<CrazyLemon> soležnik-z-soležnikom dej
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> z soležnikom ja...Z :P
<CrazyLemon> SSSSSSSSSSS
<CrazyLemon> jebemti
<CrazyLemon> grammar nazi
<CrazyLemon> ZMATRAN SM NEHI TEŽIT BABA TEČNA!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, pejdi počivat
<nafisa> te moram prit dat ajat? ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon rit buba pa je tečkan :P
<CrazyLemon> zdej bi rabu eno full body masažo
<nafisa> sasa84, a si ga ti s straponom?
<sasa84> če te rit buba...si jo vrjetn že meu :P
<nafisa> ej, CrazyLemon ... men so v soboto rekli, da dobr masiram
<nafisa> kolk plačaš?
<sasa84> nafisa, a je CrazyLemon mejbi prekolesaru 24km in je zdej kao 'đek', ful zmatran, ceu car in ga boli tazadna?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa emm...tvoje masaže nočem
<nafisa> ok, te pa nič
<CrazyLemon> ker bi mi ti verjetno še prostato začela masirat....i dont like those kind of things
<CrazyLemon> :/
<nafisa> ammm ... ne delam tega
<nafisa> ženska je bla očitno več kot zadovoljna ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dont hate the player...hate the game
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> v klubu je šefu plačala za masažo
<nafisa> ko sem rekla, da ne
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a to je bila happy ending masaža?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> ne masiram tko
<nafisa> samo striktnp klasična masaža
<nafisa> striktno*
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne :)
<nafisa> zakaj pa ja*
<nafisa> ?
<CrazyLemon> zato pika stop konec igre js sm zmagal
<nafisa> kje si zmagu?
<nafisa> ko te rit boli?
<CrazyLemon> povsod!
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce :*
<nafisa> se pride kdo prehladit k meni?
<bogdanov> ne :*
<Grega> tudi ne
<nafisa> ahjej ...
<nafisa> bom pa sama prestala virozo
<CrazyLemon> tv tajm
<CrazyLemon> pa rehidracija tajm :D
<sasa84> o bogdanov ;)
<nafisa> alkohol dehidrira, CrazyLemon
<sasa84> mindmapping-like tool...kok nej to lepo po slovensk prevedem
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> orodje podobno miselnim vzorcem ni...
<sasa84> ah, jezi me
<sasa84> !!
<sasa84> orodje za izdelavo,...wtf?!
<sasa84> dejte kšno idejo no
<nafisa> orodje, ki deluje podobno kot miselni vzorci
<nafisa> ki temelji na miselnih vzorcih
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> imam visoko vročino
<sasa84> orodje za miselne-vzorce-podobne stvari :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> napiš
<nafisa> bo že drejko popravu :D
<Grega> orodje za miselne vzorce podobnim stvarem?
<Grega> mindmapping žžžžžž00 miselni vzorci?
<Grega> "so"
<nafisa> !t sl en mindmapping
<Pepelka> mindmapping
<Grega> !t en sl mindmapping
<Pepelka> mindmapping
<Grega> aha
<nafisa> aja ;D
<nafisa> se vid, da mam vročino
<Grega> mene pa lulat
<nafisa> !t sl en miselni vzorec
<Pepelka> mindset
<Grega> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mentalna_mapa
<Pepelka> Mentalna mapa - Wikipedija
<Grega> !t hr sl Mentalna mapa
<Pepelka> duševno zemljevid
<Grega> dusevni zemljevid!
<Grega> to bo zupniku sigurno vsec
<Grega> karkoli pac pomeni
<nafisa> ta virus je čuden
<nafisa> po nektarinah rigam ko osel
<nafisa> iii-aaaaaaaaa
<Grega> zgleda, da ga je nosilec okuzil
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> kdo je koga okužu?
<Grega> ti virus
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> super
<nafisa> ni bolš, da ti virus okužš, ko on tebe?
<nafisa> haha
<sasa84> GNOME Islamic prayer times application...pa ima swašta u programskem središču :P
<sasa84> a je fomatski al fomatični tiskalnik?
<nafisa> formacijski
<nafisa> :PPPPPPp
<Grega> http://panda.webapps.si/
<Pepelka> Foto Panda
<Grega> kritike?
<nafisa> pandikaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> 0 slik
<nafisa> bwah
<sasa84> ej folk
<sasa84> kok se že reče unmu za lansiranje raket...?
<sasa84> kao launcher
<Grega> launch pad?
<bogdanov> grega
<bogdanov> a delas to enmu za page
<Grega> bogdanov: app je za oddajo slik, ki jih nato razvijejo in jih dobis po posti
<sasa84> bogdanov, resno no
<sasa84> plac je iztrelišče...kok se pa tist katapult imenuje?
<bogdanov> grega ja itak to stekam :)
<sasa84> pismo, pa ste dedci a ne?!
<sasa84> :P
<Grega> kaj je pol vprasanje? :)
<sasa84> kok se imenuje un katapult, k lansira raketo :P
<Grega> ne ti, tebi sem ze povedal
<Grega> pa me ne jebes
<Grega> 2x ze
<sasa84> ma launch pad je izstrelišče a ne?
<sasa84> kao plac
<Grega> http://www.google.si/search?q=launch+pad&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&hl=sl&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=666
<sasa84> kok je pa un katapult k maš flikne raketo ke nekam gor? :P
<Pepelka> launch pad - Iskanje Google
<sasa84> hm...
<nafisa> bigi je pa opečen
<bogdanov> sasa lol
<sasa84> bogdanov, kaj se režiš...nek štimam zadi za bajto :P
<sasa84> zemlja-zrak-voda-svoboda ;)
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> prevec
<sasa84> ;)
<bogdanov> cajta mas
<sasa84> sej...zto pa mularija take stvari počne :P
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> ampak dobr...popoldne sm vsaj krompir pobirala...že 6tič letos!!
<Hekos> ka če bi raj pazla da ti nebi po tleh padu tolk
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> kok sm js omotična
<sasa84> Hekos, LOL :D
<sasa84> Hekos, ni panike...k sm ga zmer na drugih koncih :P
<sasa84> to se prav d nism 2x enga in istga krompirja pobirala :P
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nLtoz0YOWc&feature=relmfu
<Pepelka> &#x202a;NEW SERBIAN HIT 2009- Sandra Afrika Bas mi je zao&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<sasa84> bogdanov, sorči... sam mate srbi kšne take 'pjevačice' d glava buli :S
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> mene
<bogdanov> buli
<bogdanov> k jo gledam
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> a ko mene gledaš?
<bogdanov> ja
<sasa84> ceca je carica
<sasa84> zame je ona kraljica v srbiji
<bogdanov> a da je
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8knqD92z72Y ta komad od severien je kul! :D
<Pepelka> &#x202a;SEVERINA - BRAD PITT - 2011.&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<sasa84> severine
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> bogdanov, pa od žensk...mi je ceca še najbl tko
<sasa84> tej severini tud trga vsak let bl :P
<bogdanov> no u temu
<bogdanov> bi lah
<bogdanov> ..
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> severiiiiiiiiiinaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> seve :P
<nafisa> ma dovro rit
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> sam s temi ustnicami je čist zaj
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqtoK1HHHHw&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;ZEMLJA LJUBAVI - Nedeljko Bajic Baja&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> !g youtube ja sam djevojka sa sela
<Pepelka> Sort by time - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=8yI7QoSZSvM
<bogdanov> si ja
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> kaj pol?
<nafisa> sexam pa bolš k vse meščanske pičke
<nafisa> :P
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> laže kučka!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem na shutdown ker grmi
<bogdanov> kucka
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<bogdanov> lol grmi
<bogdanov> a se bojis
<bogdanov> z p4
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> za*
<CrazyLemon> ma človek..to je od iskre modem
<CrazyLemon> to je sprži ko en prdne
<CrazyLemon> kaj Å¡ele ko grmi
<bogdanov> iskra rox!
<CrazyLemon> haha..right
<CrazyLemon> ajde
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<sasa84> nč,pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočka
<bogdanov> nocka
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> nema nikoga a
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-20
<zeitgeist000> oj katere parametre morem gledat ko kupim graficno da spada na maticno?
<LorD_DDooM> Če kupuješ kartico višjega ranga te zanima dimenzija kartice. drugače pa samo inačico PCI-E (1.0, 2.1, 3.0) ter če imaš starejšo ploščo, da le-ta podpira novejše PCI-E standarde
<zeitgeist000> aha jz imam vodilo pci-e (nevem stevilko) na maticni
<zeitgeist000> graficna more tudi bit pci-e ne
<zeitgeist000> bbr mhz mb ne rabi gledat?
<zeitgeist000> *ddr
<LorD_DDooM> Vse moderne grafične so na PCI-E, razen če imaš zelo staro plato
<LorD_DDooM> Ostala periferija te ne zanima
<zeitgeist000> ok
<zeitgeist000> sej meni dovolj da dela.. ne igram igric itd
<zeitgeist000> hvala :)
 * nafisa is back (gone 08:01:30)
<nafisa> u, 8 ur sem pančkala
<krusi> jutro
<nafisa> jutro, krusi
<krusi> kako smo danes, na zaenkrat soncni dan :D
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> bolš ko takrat, ko sem zaspala
<dhbiker> *zeeeh*
<dhbiker> jutro :))
<nafisa> hehe, jutrčka, dhbiker
<dhbiker> jutro tudi tebi nafisa :P
<nafisa> ko je fajn, ko nimam vročine
<dhbiker> heh
<nafisa> snoč sem mela tako, da se mi je bledlo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1171-1: Likewise Open vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1171-1/
<teardrop> lo
<nafisa> lu :))
<andrejz> le
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_Mh7P8R32s
<Pepelka> &#x202a;MAMA MANKA - BELO OBLEKO SEM ŽE NOSILA&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> belo obleko sem zakurila :D lol
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuoCtOpUR7I&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;MAMA MANKA - MOJ FLOKI&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<LorD_DDooM> Si ti ziher, da nimaš več vročine?
<nafisa> mislim, da je nimam
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> sinoč sem mela pa hudo ... sem mogla v mrzli vodi ležat
<andrejz> ej nafisa, saj vem da se bo čudno slišalo če jaz to rečem, ampak: "a si se probala vlečt pa mal zaspat in ne viset za računalnikom" :)
<nafisa> sem spala 8 ur
<nafisa> pa ležim že cel dan
<nafisa> tako da ... andrejz ... vseeno hvala za nasvet
<andrejz> no saj mal računalnika ne škodi :)
<nafisa> sem spala 8 ur
<andrejz> pa čaj pit
<nafisa> pa Å¡e dremala pol 3 ure
<nafisa> tak da to je že kr neki
<andrejz> ja saj jaz skor vsako noč med 7 in 8 ur spim
<nafisa> waw
<nafisa> CL pa 10 ur vsaj more
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> men je 8 ur velik
<nafisa> 4-6 ur ... če se sama ne zbudim, me pa šef
<andrejz> kaj je Å¡ef pri teb doma?
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC3nHONAcBw&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;MAMA MANKA O TIČU&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<andrejz> @nafisa: za android imaš en program, k ti pove, če premalo spiš al nekaj takega :)
<nafisa> aja? :D
<nafisa> kako pa to zračuna?
<andrejz> ja ti pišeš notri kdaj greš spat in kdaj se zbudiš
<andrejz> pol pa ena vprašanja odgovarjaš
<andrejz> ne vem koliokrat zaspiš pred tv
<andrejz> pa kolikokrat zaspiš na busu/vlaku
<andrejz> pa kolikokrat zaspiš stoje in poodbne
<nafisa> ok, stoje sm samo 1x se zgrudla od preutrujenosti ...
<nafisa> pol pa trije redbuli niso pomagal ...
<nafisa> zato sem pol bonbončka vzela
<nafisa> pa CL me še zdej zajebava na ta račun
<nafisa> drugače pa ... v šefovi bajti živim ... ne pri njemu, kjer ima stanovanje ... dost je, da me pokliče, da bodo stranke ... pa me zbudi
<andrejz> ziher so bli mentol bonboni :)
<andrejz> in te stranke tko na 6 ur hodjo
<nafisa> ne, taki hitri bonbonček je bil ... mi je skor zbežu
<nafisa> stranke pa ... kak dan nobene ni ...
<nafisa> kak dan so pa 4
<nafisa> pa sam 2 sobi sta ... pol pa treba pucat na horuk
<vatts> kak z mysql databaze z pomočjo phpja zlistat HTML tabelo vsega kar je v mysql tabeli? :)
<nafisa> andrejz, kak se pa tisti app reče?
<nafisa> mislim, da mam vročino ...
<andrejz> neki "sleep tracker"
<nafisa> kr 2 čika na 1x sem hotla pržgat
<andrejz> jaz sem time tracker iskal pa sem najdel
<vatts> nafisa, Lol, zakaj pa ne? :D
<vatts> frend je zakadil 4 na en mah
<vatts> problem je ratal kako jih otrest, na en mah. :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> baby sleep tracker, ja
<nafisa> dobro jutro, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<nafisa> kaj že ... en smrkavec je dober ...
<nafisa> Dj Prešern tk se zmenwa ; js tep zrihtam Julijo ti pa razvelau use svoje pesmi, ker se mi jih ne da učit !
<nafisa> Why is Santa always so Happy?-Because he knows where all the bad girls live.
<nafisa> ah, fuj ... jak ... kaj to neki rjavega ven kašljam
<nafisa> jorkyja zafrkavam :D
<CrazyLemon> and reboot
<CrazyLemon> !g pin
<Pepelka> PIN - O podjetju http://www.pin-mb.si/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/manjsa-je-dolzina-penisa-vecji-je-bdp/262344
<Pepelka> Manjša je dolžina penisa, večji je BDP :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> lool
<CrazyLemon> uuuuu entourage se začne drug teden!! :D
<yang> bigwhale
<yang> a je unle pipi iz nila
<BigWhale> ha?
<nafisa> kovi pipi?
<yang> tist iz slotecha
<yang> the cisco guy
<nafisa> cisco ... to je ono, ko se meni ni dalo delat :D
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
<CrazyLemon> ne mara te :p
<uni4dfx> a ma kdo kako idejo kako na telefon android poinštalerat?
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<uni4dfx> en windows mobile telefon mam in bi rad androida gor dal
<CrazyLemon> če je htc HD
<CrazyLemon> pol se da dat gor
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ..težka bo..razn če spišeš driverje :)
<CrazyLemon> pejt na xda
<CrazyLemon> pa prečekiraj za ta telefon
<CrazyLemon> če se da dat gor
<uni4dfx> xperia x2
<uni4dfx> fak čist nč ne vem o teh telefonih :D
<CrazyLemon> so ene xperie z androidom
<CrazyLemon> če ima x2 enak hardware
<CrazyLemon> pol ne sme bit problem
<uni4dfx> kako sploh to gor naložiš
<CrazyLemon> preprosto
<CrazyLemon> tako da greš na XDA - najdeš svoj telefon - SLEDIŠ Navodilom :)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> ne najdem navodil
<uni4dfx> groza ta windows mobile je obup
<CrazyLemon> očitno še ni portan na x2
<uni4dfx> pa sej je 2 leti star telefon
<uni4dfx> na X10 k še niti eno leto ni zuni je pa že
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> x10 je android telefon
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> al je tist x8
<CrazyLemon> nope..x10 is android
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> aha
<uni4dfx> X10 je že default gor
<CrazyLemon> jp
<uni4dfx> kr neki... linux k kao dela povsod
<uni4dfx> my ass
<CrazyLemon> Prenosnik Apple MacBook Air 13,3" 1,86 GHz      Spletna cena: 1.585,00 €
<CrazyLemon> HOLY FCK
<CrazyLemon> za 13 inčni craptop 1.5k €!
<uni4dfx> http://www.bodbid.com/
<Pepelka> Bodbid | Vroče avkcije
<uni4dfx> v čem je fora?
<uni4dfx> nokia n8 za 4.60€
<uni4dfx> how?
<uni4dfx> iphone za 5€
<CrazyLemon> scam
<vatts> <CrazyLemon> za 13 inčni craptop 1.5k €!
<vatts> Mac :)
<vatts> style of life :P
<CrazyLemon> Mnogi menijo, da je namestitev sistema Windows Phone 7 Mango na mobilnik Nokia zadetek v polno, saj ta podpira neposredno sporočanje prek protokola Windows Live Messenger.
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> nokia vse stavi na windows live messenger????????????
<CrazyLemon> holy fck  :D
<vatts> Fail. *facepalm*
<nafisa> od kdaj pa obstaja sveti fukec?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, si spet mentolove bonbončke jedo?
<CrazyLemon> kak fukec? nafisa o čem govoriš?
<CrazyLemon> mumila + prehlad = nafisa :S
<nafisa> ok, spet kej prebrala narobe?
<nafisa> fck je kaj?
<nafisa> js jem zdaj sam lekadole pa nektarine
<vatts> ne lekadole + limone? :D
<nafisa> http://www.zurnal24.si/rtv-prispevek-bo-visji-clanek-129997
<Pepelka> RTV prispevek bo višji - zurnal24
<nafisa> ne smem limon, ker mi dražijo grlo
<nafisa> že tako dost lašljam
<nafisa> kašljam*
<sasa84> mijauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> !g tom jones pussycat
<Pepelka> What&#39;s New, Pussycat? Lyrics - Tom Jones http://www.lyricsfreak.com/t/tom+jones/whats+new+pussycat_20138378.html
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> saškaaaaaa
<nafisa> CrazyLemon mi spet pravi, da mumila jem
<CrazyLemon> its true
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> že tako dost lašljam
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> od kdaj pa obstaja sveti fukec?
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je lašljanje ?????  kak fukec???????
<CrazyLemon> TO MUMILA GOVORIJO NE MOJCA!
<sasa84> sveti fukec??
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to SO mumile
<CrazyLemon> MUMILA!
<vatts> mNJAMila :D
<sasa84> lol vatts :)
<CrazyLemon> res žalostno..tko mlada punca pa tok na mumilih :(
<vatts> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam to je današna mladina...sam mumile je
<nafisa> ej, sem se popravla, CrazyLemon
<vatts> CrazyLemon, no kaj nočm če si ti ODFUKAN LIMON?! :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je..npr tale vatts čist čudn je zadnje čase.. pač mumila :S
<nafisa> <nafisa> ne smem limon, ker mi dražijo grlo
<nafisa> <nafisa> že tako dost lašljam
<nafisa> <nafisa> kašljam*
<vatts> če je domačica mamilo
<vatts> če je potica mamilo
<vatts> če je čokolada mamilo
<CrazyLemon> lašljam = mumila ... kašljam= mojca
<vatts> če je pomaranča mamilo
<nafisa> domačica? fuj
<CrazyLemon> razlika je več kot očitna!!
<vatts> U FAK i'm so fucking drugged :D
<sasa84> vatts Å¡e prizna
<nafisa> hehe, vatts
<vatts> pozabu sm na milko
<vatts> pa evrokrem
<sasa84> sej... ta ubuntu-si je t huj đanki kanal
<nafisa> js sm zdrogirana od nektarin
<vatts> uu, mleko! :D
<vatts> ja, nektarine! sm pozabu
<vatts> lubenica
<sasa84> še najbl normaln je bogdanov k prodaja ukradene čarunalnike :P
<vatts> uuu 8D
<CrazyLemon> prekleti đankiji..pejte na offtoppic!!
<CrazyLemon> topic*
<vatts> CrazyLemon, hodi u kurc :D
<vatts> Sej ti ne delam zgage pr tebi doma :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a sva sam midva tko 'drug-free'?
<vatts> eem
<vatts> ne
<vatts> sta odvisnika od drug drugega. se razume 8D
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> dost vsa mam mumilarjev...grem gledat Mars nees moms
 * sasa84 ni odvisna od CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84> pusiket pusiket aj lav juuuu
 * CrazyLemon tudi ni odvisen od CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> no vidte?!
<sasa84> :D
<vatts> FAIL.
<vatts> * CrazyLemon tudi ni odvisen od CrazyLemon
 * sasa84 pomežikne CrazyLemon 
<vatts> zato je CrazyLemon odvisen od saškota :D
<sasa84> saškota? :P
<vatts> sa---
<vatts> Fak.
<vatts> mam za frenda enga Saškota :D
<nafisa> joškota :D
<nafisa> ┌∩┐(^_^)┌∩┐
<CrazyLemon> vatts a tist saško se igra s tvojo flaško?
<sasa84> :P
 * CrazyLemon se začne hihitat in odide gledat film
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<vatts> <nafisa> ┌∩┐(^_^)┌∩┐
<vatts> way2go :D
<sasa84> zlo lepo je to narisala :P
<nafisa> ok, ne Å¡tekam
<vatts> e TUDI BOGDANOV JE Å U NA DROGO
<vatts> viš da je spizdu
<vatts> :D
<sasa84> bogi bogdan :(
<nafisa> on je Å¡el na prostitutke
<sasa84> jaz bi šla pa lohk...mal pančkat :D
<sasa84> nočka :D
<vatts> evo tudi saška je šla na droge CrazyLemon
<vatts> sam še tebe čakamo :P
<nafisa> mislim, da sem postala odvisna od nektarin
<nafisa> vsak dan jih 5 pojem
<vatts> d'oh :D
<vatts> jst nažalost morm postat
<vatts> ker mi jih nona nosi -_- za malco
<vatts> MAM JIH PUN KUFER!
<vatts> :D
<uni4dfx> ok zgleda da sm stuck with windows mobile
<uni4dfx> kaj se da narest s temi jajci da bi kej hitrej delal
<vatts> vrži jih z nebotičnika, bo šlo hitreje :D
<uni4dfx> nism več 12 let star, hvala
<LorD_DDooM> A se že kaj ve kdaj pride naslednja pošiljka Ubutnu nalitih nalepk?
<vatts> drugače pa, windows mobile na mobitelu ali dlančniku?
<nafisa> hahaha ... fak, no ... kanal a ma take prfukjene nanizanke
<nafisa> js sem samo prek neta gledala w mobile ... dont like it
<vatts> Å¡e android je kurac :D
<nafisa> android mi je pa kr všeč, no
<nafisa> sam sem mogla openoffice reader gor dat
<nafisa> da mi .odt bere
<vatts> meni a-a
<vatts> nau Å¡lo
<vatts> ni dobr :)
<vatts> za vsako sranje ti hoče it na market, appsi se kr sami od sebe posodabljajo prek interneta, ...
<vatts> zdj nevem če je to sam zato ker ni zrootan al kaj, ampak me not likey :)
<nafisa> ne pa se ne posodabljajo!
<CrazyLemon> to je samo zato ker ne znaš uporabljat telefona :)
<vatts> sej ni moj!
<vatts> sestri pa gre na kurac ker ji hodijo vse pizdarije na internet :D
<nafisa> posodobjo se samo, če ti odobriš posodobitve
<nafisa> samo napiše, da so posodobitve na voljo
<vatts> mnya no
<vatts> nevem kaj se njej izpiše in kaj ne
<vatts> ampak vem sam da mi je kazala kako ji hodi samo od sebe na internet :D
<nafisa> čokolado bodo dodatno obdavčili ... kot alko pa tobak
<nafisa> meni nikol ni Å¡lo samo od sebe na net!
<CrazyLemon> čokolado?
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<nafisa> ja ... predlog zdravstvenega ministrstva
<nafisa> po tv je blo, kaj bo dons v svetu na kanalu a
<nafisa> že tako je čokolada z 90% kakava draga ko žafran ...
<nafisa> jem jo 2x na leto
<nafisa> zdaj je Å¡e tolkokrat ne bom
<nafisa> nick ma zgaga ... pa ne dela zgage ... mislem ...
<nafisa> * vatts is now known as vatts[off]
<nafisa> :D
<Hekos> pr tolk dokazov zaka je čokolada zdrava za človeka
<nafisa> kr neki
<nafisa> so mi na Mobitelu vturili noter app. integral ... pa je plačljivo
<nafisa> jobijim ...
<nafisa> no, sem se vsaj naučila brisat aplikacije :D
<nafisa> aja, ustekleničeno vodo bojo tud obdavčili
<nafisa> pa sladke pijače
<Hekos> sirupe tut ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] seemon.chek: slaba kvaliteta tiskanja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5043/new/posts/
<nafisa> ne vem, Hekos
<nafisa> my lord jesus
<nafisa> kolk tega sranja je v meni ... kr pucam iz nosa ... pa iz pljuč ...
<nafisa> oj, zdobersek
<zdobersek> hola nafisa
<nafisa> kak si?
<zdobersek> kul, kul.
<zdobersek> sit.
<nafisa> super
<zdobersek1> </3 Amis
<nafisa> zakaj pa to?
<CrazyLemon> <3 amis <3 siol (so far)
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, mona ... ke se skrivaš?
<nafisa> kolk filmov si ta cajt pogledo?
<CrazyLemon> 1
<nafisa> neki dolgi film je bil tole
<nafisa> edino, če si jagnjetino vmes jedo
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> višje trošarine na sladke izdelke in ustekleničeno vodo ... zanimivo, da niso na slane izdekle ... pa povišanje cen pekovskih izdeklov ...
<nafisa> gasilec moj ... gori, ojoj!
<bogdanov> joooooo
<bogdanov> u 7 stric
<bogdanov> pjn k minaa
<zdobersek> VSE MI JE JASNO
<zdobersek> Microsoft gre na Linux!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA2kqAIOoZM
<Pepelka> &#x202a;The Linux Foundation Video Site:: Microsoft just want to say&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> jebemti ta ubuntu je tok nezanesliv
<uni4dfx> kr naenkrat se odloč da bo fuknu dol net
<uni4dfx> in morm ročno dhclient pognat
<CrazyLemon> to ni ubuntu..to je network manager
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> networkmanagerja ni na serverju
<nafisa> uni4dfx je nezanesljiv
<uni4dfx> kdo se pol oglas lol
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> js sem še vedn pršla tja, kamor sem se zmenla
<nafisa> pa kar sem oblubla
<uni4dfx> pejt raj kak sendvič pojest
<zdobersek> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t476714
<Pepelka> &#382;enske @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_best_stats_you_ve_ever_seen.html
<Pepelka> Hans Rosling shows the best stats you've ever seen | Video on TED.com
<CrazyLemon> uuuu
<CrazyLemon> slovenia je celo prikazana
<Hekos> najboljši v svoji kategoriji
<Hekos> sam nevem zaka so nas dali v vzhodno evropo
<bogdanov> ooo
<vatts> lp bogdanof
<vatts> Привет
<vatts> ЮВ
<vatts> :D*
<bogdanov> kvaje
<bogdanov> a bo
<vatts> pa itak
<vatts> a je kdo tukej interesent za Nikkor 60mm micro AFS 2.8...
<vatts> :)
<bogdanov> jp
<vatts> a ti? :D
<bogdanov> ja valda
<bogdanov> ce sm
<bogdanov> pa fotograf
<vatts> :D
<bogdanov> a neves
<vatts> nevem!
<bogdanov> kok
<bogdanov> prodajas
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: [11.04] Samsung ML 1660 - slaba kvaliteta tiskanja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5043/new/posts/
<vatts> ping kurcout
<vatts> :)
<bogdanov> :D
<vatts> torj ja
<vatts> če dobiš u4/3 adapter na nikon
<vatts> za 50GDP
<vatts> +
<vatts> ročno blendo nastavljat
<vatts> + menda tudi ročni fokus
<vatts> + objektiv za 500e
<vatts> nevem. če ti to uspe za 250e zrihtat use skup
<vatts> maš verjetno kero mafijo čez
<vatts> sploh pa če bi pogooglal kam bi verjetnu vidu da so to makro objektivi ki imajo minimal focus skorej 0mm
<vatts> in da ni tak poceni :)
<Grega> a ve kdo kaj vec o teh cromebookih? a so (sta) to naslednjika cr-48? kaki bo to kaj delovalo v slo?
<sasa84> oj miške ;)
<nafisa> aass
<CrazyLemon> Grega lahko bi se tako reklo ja... in zakaj ne bi delovali v slo? :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kje maš bonbončke?
<nafisa> une mentolove
<CrazyLemon> otrokom sm jih potalal
<nafisa> men bi dal
<nafisa> :'(
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-21
<nafisa> Å¡e enga sem dobila na ubuntu :))
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<bogdanov> :**
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [11.04] Samsung ML 1660 - slaba kvaliteta tiskanja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5043/new/posts/
<vatts> 73
<napsy> 42
<vatts> napsy, wtf?
<vatts> :D
<napsy> a?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gupta77: jewellery manufactured in australia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5044/new/posts/
<vatts> v
<vatts> <napsy> 42
<napsy> pac, smisel vsega :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [11.04] Samsung ML 1660 - slaba kvaliteta tiskanja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5043/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> fcking fri asistenti
<sasa84> kuga zdj :P
<zdobersek> null
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] seemon.chek: [11.04] Samsung ML 1660 - slaba kvaliteta tiskanja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5043/new/posts/
<nafisa> 'moj moz ima pistolo', se dere zenska..
<nafisa> neznanec:'Verjamem, se je ustrelil medtem ko ste se drla.'
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SagayzX2T7Y
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Most Offensive Jokes by Jimmy Carr&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> joj, kak mi ta smeh odmeva po ušesih
<sasa84> a kdo kle?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si tuki?
<nafisa> ni ga
<nafisa> kdaj je bil pa Å¡e on tuki?
<nafisa> goni se z biciklom
<sasa84> goni se :P
<sasa84> nafisa, naštimej si ogrco yo frankie :D
<sasa84> igrco
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 povej
<sasa84> oj
<sasa84> sam hotla sem te vprašat, če ma algoritem hashlife kšno slovensko ime
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi js vedu
<nafisa> kwa pa je to, sasa84 ???
<sasa84> oki doki
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/krave-napadle-planinko.html
<Pepelka> Krave napadle planinko - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<nafisa> haha
<sasa84> :S
<CrazyLemon> dont fuck with cows..because they'll fuck you back :D
<nafisa> i prefer bulls rather that stupid cows
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> men so pa všeč neumne krave
<CrazyLemon> dost je takih na svetu
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> neumnih krav res ni treba iskat :P
<nafisa> kera tepka ... prbije, da bo online ... češ da bo lahko googlala sebe ... waw
<sasa84> wtf je spice simulator? :P
<nafisa> res ... waw : :\
<sasa84> SPICE, ne space :P
<sasa84> a to simularira kaj se zgodi s telesom,m če preveč čilija poje? :P
<nafisa> simulator mehiške hrane
<sasa84> haha, isto misnle :)
<nafisa> a to je tko, da se fotkaš pa ti fotko spremeni, kot da te srat tišči?
<sasa84> a gremo mal mižkat? :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> ;)
<sasa84> kaj? :)
<nafisa> ti mižki, js bom pa mežikala
<nafisa> ne upam si it s tabo mižkat
<sasa84> jaz bi šla sam za par minutk mal učke zaprt :P
<sasa84> nafisa, zkaj ne? a se em bojiš? :((
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> virozo mam
<nafisa> da te ti ne bi česa od mene nalezla
<sasa84> AAAAA
<nafisa> ne vem, kaka je ta baterija ...
<nafisa> jst mam samo AA pa AAA :P
<CrazyLemon> i bet you do
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> za vibrator maš une k za uno t velko baterijo s katero polhaš :P
<nafisa> magicka mam na 220
<sasa84> napsy, kaj pa teb dns na fb nek dogaja? :D
<CrazyLemon> fant je zalublen!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> nč, pejmo mižkat
<sasa84> nočka :D
<napsy> CrazyLemon: lol
<napsy> CrazyLemon: um ne :-)
<CrazyLemon> napsy hah..right :>
<napsy> ;)
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pP-YHWq1cI
<Pepelka> &#x202a;TRANSLOGIC 63: EPIC 232se Electric Sport Boat&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<zdobersek> I'M ON A BOAT
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU
<Pepelka> &#x202a;I&#39;m On A Boat (ft. T-Pain) - Album Version&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<vatts> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Transistor_on_portuguese_pavement.jpg
<Pepelka> File:Transistor on portuguese pavement.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<vatts> L O L.
<napsy> dan
<vatts> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scgXjJOykRA&NR=1
<Pepelka> &#x202a;TRANSLOGIC 62: Jetlev R200&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tole je fcking epic
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> gej
<LorD_DDooM_> Zakaj bi bilo to gaj?
<kubanc> a bi lahko rekli split screenu, deljeni zaslon?
<nafisa> LorD_DDooM_, kaj te moti?
<nafisa> moje neumesne? :D
<LorD_DDooM_> IMO ja, deljeni zaslon
<LorD_DDooM_> Zakaj bi bilo to gaj?
<nafisa> saj ne veš, na kaj se nanaša :D
 * nafisa is back (gone 14:38:21)
<sasa84> ah ja...
<nafisa> sasa84, ar ju feget?
<sasa84> ?
<nafisa> ju dont nov vat is feget?
<vatts> :D a to debata laufa na mojo fotko od kalifornije? :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ne?
<vatts> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vatts/5929053095/in/photostream
<Pepelka> F'rarri California | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<vatts> registracijsko poglej nafisa
<sasa84> nafisa, jaz ne morm bit feget
<kubanc> sasa84, probej
<kubanc> :P
<sasa84> ooo kubanko ;)
<kubanc> kubanko bi rada?
<sasa84> kubanc, bom..a čva skup probat? :P
<kubanc> sasa84, http://www.cohiba.com/index.php/cohiba-age-requirements/
<Pepelka> Cohiba Age Requirements &laquo;  Cohiba.com
<kubanc> tele sm dubu enkrat oringinal iz Kube
<kubanc> good stuff...
<sasa84> kubanc, mam Å¡e 2 cohiba na zalogi
<kubanc> pridem
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> kok so stari?
<sasa84> pojma nimam...bratranc mi jih je iz kube prnesu
<kubanc> nice
<kubanc> :)
<sasa84> k je pršou iz kube...je pršou do mene, prnesu škatlo in rum...mela dobre debate, poslušala buena vista social club, pila in kadila :D
<kubanc> kul
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1172-1: logrotate vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1172-1/
 * sasa84 požgečka dhbiker 
<dhbiker> ahahahah
 * dhbiker je zelo žgečkljiv
<kubanc> sasa84, sudo apt-get moo
<sasa84> moo? :D
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> pf :P
 * sasa84 ugrizne kubankota v nogo
<sasa84> :P
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ugrizne ter zamuka :P
<sasa84> ohooo, bikec! :D
<sasa84> *muuuuuu*
<sasa84> aja... parjenja je že konc :P
<kubanc> ajd efolk
<kubanc> FSM
<nafisa> Jul 21 02:31:29 manca-U90 kernel: [ 4312.509371] Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.03 seconds) done.
<nafisa> Jul 21 02:31:29 manca-U90 kernel: [ 4312.540285] Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds
<nafisa> kaj to pomen?
<nafisa> !g avast for ubuntu
<Pepelka> Avast Antivirus for Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu Geek http://www.ubuntugeek.com/avast-antivirus-for-ubuntu-desktop.html
<nafisa> zakaj bi jst to rabila?
<yang> ma kdo kake 320 GB SATA diske ?
<vatts> modelarji tule?
<CrazyLemon> uh kaka lepa nevihta bo :D
<dhbiker> slikaj :P
<CrazyLemon> evo tečem :>
<dhbiker> lol
<zdobersek1> z MEGAFLASHem bo osvetlil nebo!
<zdobersek1> ura je deset ...
<zdobersek1> cas je za ...
<zdobersek1> bucni strudl z nutello!
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi tko uniču nutello????????
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> js mam malinov dzem doma..uff kok je hud
<zdobersek1> halo?
<zdobersek1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OENU9ZMEewwđ
<Pepelka> &#x202a;One Man. One Jar of Nutella.&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<sasa84> grmi...Å¡ibam sklaplat ;)
<sasa84> bučn štrudl z nutello?
<sasa84> Å¡it
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<dhbiker> lol
<zdobersek1> dobr je blo.
<CrazyLemon> OH GOD!
<CrazyLemon> janez janša je na g+!!!!
<CrazyLemon> g+ is doomed!
<Sky[x]> pol ni vec g+ apak j+ hehe
<Sky[x]> http://www.shrani.si/f/2p/qn/3MnWXX7Q/capture.jpg
<zdobersek1> jao ..
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo napisal kako novico za ubuntu.si
<zdobersek1> jst lahko!
<zdobersek1> 'Sonja mami pokazala sliko, na kateri ni Jan! [NSFW]'
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<nafisa> novico
<nafisa> če ni nič pametnega
<nafisa> kar se ubuntuja tiče
<nafisa> kje so dons usi? :s
<nafisa> Edge-Detect -> Sobel
<nafisa> kwa tp pomeni?
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-22
<nafisa> ok, sem sama po občutku nrdila :))
<nafisa> ♠♦▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬♥♣
<nafisa> POZOR!!!!
<nafisa> NESTLE obvešča vse kupce naj vrnejo otroške kašice..okus banana z rokom uporabnosti do leta 2012, črtna koda 761 303 308 973, ker lahko vsebujejo koščke stekla! Kopirajte status, čeprav niste starš ... lahko nekoga rešiš!!!
<nafisa> The grey eyed Morn smiles on the frowning Night
<nafisa> Checkering the eastern clouds with streaks of light.
<nafisa> A glooming peace this morning with it brings; The sun for sorrow will not show his head. Go hence to have more talk of these sad things; Some shall be pardoned and some punish-ed: For never was a story of more woe Than this of Juliet and her Romeo.
<Tadej> lp
<Tadej> ppl kako resim tale problem
<Tadej> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Tadej> to mi javi ko se hocem sshjat na en server
<nafisa> lej ga :D
<andrejz> kdo? :D
<nafisa> ti
<nafisa> :D
<andrejz> aja, pol pa kul :)
<nafisa> kaj mi v chromu 90 % procesorja žre, jebelacesta
<andrejz> kaka skripta nekje?
<nafisa> samo g+ je lahko kriv
<andrejz> zapri pa boš vidla
<nafisa> gnome system monitor mi melje kot zmešan
<nafisa> to mi je že veliki modri kit rekel, da mi nekaj umira tam noter ... :D
<andrejz> lej z elektronko je tako
<andrejz> dokler ne crkne dela enako hitro kot prej
<nafisa> ma ... si bom mogla lepo cajt uzet pa si 11.04 gor dat
<andrejz> zdaj se ti pa res ne splača.
<andrejz> počak še 1 mesec pa daj 11.10 beta 1 gor
<nafisa> misleš?
<nafisa> ne bom beta mela gor
<nafisa> na-a
<nafisa> nočem
<andrejz> saj pol lahko pa alfa daš :D
<nafisa> pa če bi se dalo kapa gor dat ... jest ne bom dala 11.10 gor
<nafisa> sokler ne bojo ven 12.04 prišli :D
<nafisa> dokler*
<andrejz> aha pol ti na hudo stabilnost ciljaš
<nafisa> prešričaš me s 4000 € ;)
<nafisa> prepričaš*
<nafisa> madona, se mi pozna, ko imam vročino
<andrejz> kdo ve kaj je pred črko q
<andrejz> s al z?
<nafisa> r?
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> pred q je sicer p
<andrejz> mene zanima a se napiše grem s qgit al z qgit ?
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> p je, ja
<nafisa> ammm
<nafisa> s je
<nafisa> http://www.google.si/webhp?hl=sl&tab=ww
<Pepelka> Google
<nafisa> a se sam men zdi
<nafisa> al se tole na strani premika?
<nafisa> http://www.rususa.com/data/pictures/misc/russian-keyboard-layout.jpg
<andrejz> res maš vročino :)
<nafisa> ok, grem lekadole vzet
<nafisa> http://proteus.brown.edu/greekpast/admin/image.html?imageid=3063257
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISpF25pOaR8
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Frajkinclarji - Po gozdu spranciram&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> Točno to besedilo je v Empathy (iz Romea in Julije), če greš na zavihek teme :)
<nafisa> andrejz, kje to?
<nafisa> zavihek teme :S
<andrejz> Uredi > Možnosti , zavihek Teme
<nafisa> ja?
<andrejz> ja
<nafisa> videz
<andrejz> v 11.04 je notri al pa v 11.10
<nafisa> tema klepetanja
<nafisa> no, jst mam 10.10
<andrejz> no tam Å¡e ni
<andrejz> imaš predogled videza tema in to je kot primer (da klepetata med sabo)
<nafisa> objava ... al komentar na objavo?
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> O Romeo, Romeo! wherefore art thou Romeo?
<nafisa> Deny thy father and refuse thy name; Or, if thou wilt not, be
<nafisa> but sworn my love, And I'll no longer be a Capulet.
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VisiWWxxtJk&feature=related
<andrejz> to je matej prevajal
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Frajkinclari - Presnete punce&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<andrejz> mislim, da je kar od župančiča prevod vzel
<andrejz> O, Romeo, Romeo, zakaj li Romeo?!
<andrejz> Odreci se rodu, odvrzi ime,
<andrejz> če ne, prisezi večno mi ljubezen,
<andrejz> in dlje nisem Kapuletova.
<andrejz> Al' bi poslušal še, al govoril?
<andrejz> Julija je prekinila povezavo.
<andrejz> to je to :)
<nafisa> oh, kako romantiš
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> ne vem, zakaj sem v angleščini začela brat stvari
<nafisa> še ime rože sm si potegnila dol
<andrejz> jaz bi kar vročino krivil :)
<nafisa> ponoč je kazal, da njegova sala kraljica je klobas :D
<nafisa> salama*
<andrejz> :)
<nafisa> šmarnca je večna, družina je nesrečna
<nafisa> če je pijanec hišni gospodar
<nafisa> pijan, pijan, pijan, pijan pa vsaki dan :D
<andrejz> :) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVBok8bCNTY
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Orlek - Vinska trta&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYgWTKCGtkQ&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Frajkinclari - Morske deklice so na tapeti&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<vatts> če je neka spletna trgovina odlična (večkrat pri njej kupoval) (ni mimovrste...)  in naročim zjutraj djmoreč zdej od njih, je možno da je roba jutri že pri meni? ;)
<andrejz> možno
<andrejz> jaz sem tako 1x naročil
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<uni4dfx> hello sasa84
<sasa84> oj uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> kako
<sasa84> ma bo ;)
<sasa84> južno kuham :D
<sasa84> ti?
<uni4dfx> mal delam
<uni4dfx> nč posebnga
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> napsl :D
<andrejz> lp
<sasa84> lo se reče ;)
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: [rešeno] [11.04] Najslabša Ubuntu uporabniška izkušnja do sedaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5019/new/posts/
<napsy> cd 6
<napsy> ls
<miha> heh
<CrazyLemon> wacap pipl
<miha> jo
<miha> http://www.politikis.si/?p=30008
<Pepelka> Sojenje za elitno prostitucijo na Hrvaškem: med dekleti tudi Slovenka Simona Šajn | Politikis
<CrazyLemon> sej ni sam ena :D
<nafisa> heh
<vatts> http://gizmodo.com/5823597/if-nikon-and-canon-battled-on-a-chess-board-it-would-look-like-this
<vatts> 8D
<Pepelka> If Nikon and Canon Battled on a Chess Board, It Would Look Like This
<nafisa> kr neki
<nafisa> :P
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> bogdanov, to ni smešno :P
<sasa84> bogdanov, a ti tud kej snus dilaš? :P
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> pjn
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> ze 1 tedn
<bogdanov> dobu necaka rojstni dnevi
<bogdanov> itd...
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> http://maddowblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/07/22/7141674-explosion-at-norway-prime-ministers-office
<Pepelka> The Maddow Blog - Explosion at Norway prime minister's office
<bogdanov> grem spat
<bogdanov> aj
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/strojna-oprema/osebni-racunalniki/apple/pet-vrhunskih-alternativ-novim-applovim-izdelkom.html?RSS04dce3a11366825eef0d4804e684a897
<Pepelka> Novice->Strojna oprema->Osebni računalniki->Apple->
<CrazyLemon> pha
<CrazyLemon> http://gfx.dagbladet.no/labrador/174/174138/17413821/jpg/active/978x.jpg
<CrazyLemon> uhh
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> dns ne grem v kp...bom šla drugič
<CrazyLemon> oh noes!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sej če bi šla...bi pa teb rekla za tulifon od ljoškota
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa je reku da mam njegovo tuljifonsko cifro?
<CrazyLemon> a komu dela http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/direkte/nrk1/    ?
<Pepelka> NRK Nett-TV - hastighetsmåling
<sasa84> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150314374833659&set=a.458244148658.246386.51385603658&type=1&theater
<Pepelka> Fotografije osebe Računalniške novice - Fotografije na zidu | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10145737
<Pepelka> BBC News - Norway 'al-Qaeda' bomb plot: Three arrested in Oslo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, stran odpre...predvajalnica pa ne
<sasa84> ca-ka
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<sasa84> bogi norvežani
<CrazyLemon> baje da so Å¡e 4 bombe skrite
<sasa84> o Å¡it :\
<sasa84> http://i.imgur.com/Vut8s.png
<alfi> thats impressive
<CrazyLemon> not really
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alfi> elaborate mr. CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jah.. pred facebookom/twitterjem je bil sam myspace..pa še ta ni bil ravno družbeno omrežje ampak je bil večinoma za glasbenike da pokažejo svoje delo etc... ampak ok..
<CrazyLemon> in potem sta facebook pa twitter odprla nova 'obzorja'
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa pride G+..pa sam pobere vse  uporabnike..medtem k druga dva sta se pa mogla kr matrat
<CrazyLemon> da dobita neko bazo uporabnikov
<CrazyLemon> in pridobita na prepoznavnosti
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> torej ja..statistika je kul..sam tale zavaja :)
<alfi> ok, mas prav
<alfi> woohoo, ching chong food ready!
<alfi> kitajska restavracija na svedskem, bomo vidli kake volje bom po obroku :P
<CrazyLemon> alfi watch out
<CrazyLemon> dost je bomb gor v skandinaviji danes
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alfi> its a twap?
<alfi> <- bomb resistant
<nafisa> o, lej ... g33ki so kle
<alfi>  /hides
<alfi> kje ti vidis kakega geeka
 * sasa84 ni g33k, ampak basic user!
<alfi> ah dober stari basic
<alfi> brings back memmories :P
<sasa84> basic (l)user :)
<alfi> brb
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/direkte/nrk1/ ne dela :S
<Pepelka> NRK Nett-TV - hastighetsmåling
<nafisa> ne mi o basic-u dons, prosim ... ob 5ih zjutr sem mogla enmu kroge v basicu "risat"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://nrk.no/informasjon/hjelp/1.2614661
<Pepelka> Hjelp til Nett-TV  - Hjelp - NRK
<sasa84> preber ta hjelp :P
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hjelp je useless
<CrazyLemon> ker uporabljam mplayer
<CrazyLemon> ter mam namescene win32codecs
<nafisa> jaki
<nafisa> jutri je v lidlu super sobota
<nafisa> čevapčiči samo za evro pa pol
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> to je tud men čudno...k mam vse
<CrazyLemon> fcking hjelp
<nafisa> saša ma vse :D grins
<nafisa> sasa84, a pimpeka maš tut? :D
<yang> nafisa danke, mogoce grem res po cevape v lidla
<nafisa> ah, saj mam sam tv prižgano ... pol pa ne vem, kaj bi bleknla
<nafisa> pa napišem, kar slišim
<yang> ljubljana se bo kadila od rostilja
<nafisa> lol
<yang> sam da ni to uno fino nemsko meso iz zaloge, mit dioxin
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> šuti pa jej čevape
<yang> hehe
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdj dela
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meni ne :(
<sasa84> uf,men tud ne sorči...sam se ej začel nek pa sm misnla d je to to :\
<CrazyLemon> cccccccccccc
<nafisa> pride kdo brisače zlagat?
 * sasa84 je lačkana
 * CrazyLemon tudi
 * nafisa pa ni lačkana
<sasa84> snedvič? :D
<CrazyLemon> naah
<nafisa> hrenavko
<nafisa> eno vročo hrenavko :D
<sasa84> a slavoj žižek pa lady gaga še hodta? :P
<nafisa> veliki modri kit dons ven leti ko za stavo :D
<sasa84> ma skoz skače...bo treba ženi povedat :P
<nafisa> hehe
<sasa84> ga bo gabi mal u strah prjela :P
<sasa84> tud CrazyLemon bi mogu met eno oreng babo...d bi ga na vsake tolk cajta mal prebutala... :P
<sasa84> pst, andrejz gre!
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> ne bom zatožla
<nafisa> en na fejsu ... 3x na dan objavi naslednjo formo: <pozdrav>, kavica se pije
<nafisa> ♠♦▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬♥♣
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14254705
<Pepelka> BBC News - LIVE: Oslo bomb
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Linux jedro na 3.0  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5045/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Dual Band Wireless-n usb adapter CISCO  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5046/new/posts/
<zdobersek> ufak
<zdobersek> kter razcefuk v oslu
<vatts> glih prebral
<vatts> razčefurlo do kraja
<neett> ka ma fb taki odpor za brisanje albumov
<neett> noce mi ga zbrisat pa da je bok
<neett> pm
<vatts> :D
<vatts> neett, pa zbriši vse slike not pa pol album
<vatts> :D
<neett> ves ka to klikanja :D
<vatts> no
<vatts> jst sm mogu od 300tih zbrisat 190
<vatts> 8)
<vatts> drgači logout, clear cookies :D, zapri browser, login, retr
<vatts> y
<sasa84> zdej sem gledala mal cnn pa bbc
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Dual Band Wireless-n usb adapter CISCO  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5046/new/posts/
<neett> vatts, bom probaal, ker zaj sn oznaco vse slike pa javi napako
<neett> hjooj :D
<vatts> Ajmene.
<vatts> *facepalm* :D
<burgola> je kaj živega tu?
<nafi2> poklicte policijo
<nafi2> sef tepe sefico, ko se ona nasaja na njegovo stango
<sasa84> 112
<sasa84> 113
<sasa84> kr vse poklič...nej še gasilci pridejo ;)
<nafi2> 0909000
<nafi2> haha
<nafi2> gasilci ne bi bli svoh ... ce bi bil kak misicast ... bi si ga se jst prvoscila ;)
<nafi2> sasa84 ... kdaj bos pa kej ti peisla na obisk?
<nafi2> ;)
<sasa84> ne vem če me boste vidl ;)
<nafi2> ah, skoda
<nafi2> bom pa spelo poklicala, ce pride k men na obisk
<nafi2> bwah
<Grega> zakaj hudica so obrnili scroller na novem os x-u :S
<zdobersek1> great success
<zdobersek1> sam 5 ur sem rabu, da mi je ratal skompajlat gwibber trunk.
<napsy> kje pa si kompajlu, pentium 100mhz? :)
<napsy> a ni gwibber v python?
<zdobersek1> ne, so ga v vali ponovno skompilal
<zdobersek1> spisal*
<zdobersek1> pa je ba ni blo pomanjaknje procesorske moci, ampak vse potrebne libraryje szbrat
<zdobersek1> zbrat*
<uni4dfx> dons majo pa musliči žurko na norveškem
<uni4dfx> najprej bombni napadi pol Å¡e strelanje
<sasa84> vprašanje...lohk so tud ultradesničarske skupine
<sasa84> sam...vseen summ muslimane...brez zamere
<uni4dfx> ma kake zamere, vse bi jih blo treba deportirat nazaj v puščavo iz katere so prlezl
<uni4dfx> te socialni iztrebki nimajo kej počet v evropi
<sasa84> lej...jaz sem iz sela k ma skor 2 jurja ljudi... mamo tipa, k je rojen kle, hodu ene 4 leta pred mano u šolo, pil s srbi, hrvatiu in slovenci... zdej pa je kt bosanc kao musliman, nos brado in je mudžahedin...njegova žena gre u trgovino v burki (ja, z uno mrežco...pa bivša miss hawaian tropic), njegova sestra pokrita, mat pa odkar je u penziji
<sasa84> bi jih poslal nekam vse skup, k so že 30 let kle u sloveniji pa se niso mel nikol za muslimane, zdej pa tako delajo
<uni4dfx> ja, nej nehajo bit idioti al pa nej grejo vn
<sasa84> mogoče mormo kej tazga narest kt u franciji
<uni4dfx> povsod, ne sam pr nas
<sasa84> stomatr, pa kwa je to d se gre kr bombo nastavlat...pa to vela za vse
<sasa84> sej mamo tud katoliške, pravoslavne, protestantske extremiste... pa kaj ne mormo 1x mal po mizi udart
<uni4dfx> za njih isto vela
<uni4dfx> sej je žalostno v bistvu
<uni4dfx> k bo spet vojna v evropi
<sasa84> lej, jaz sem katoličanka... in je žalostno, da je srebrenica posledica krščanske vere in to v 20. stoletju...pa da S irska skoz nek gori itd
<uni4dfx> folk bo mel dost tega in bo spet ista zgodba ko iz židi
<sasa84> sej nekej bo...kmal bo spet kšn hitler vstal...sej niti ni treba dost vrjetn
<uni4dfx> sej so že
<uni4dfx> na norveškem: geert wilders
<uni4dfx> na slovaškem: jan slota
<uni4dfx> na finskem je tud en k ne vem imena na pamet
<uni4dfx> britanija ma unga od BNP
<uni4dfx> evropejci mamo naravni odpor do muslimanov... ker "smo" se tisočletja spopadal z njihovimi vpadi
<uni4dfx> pardon wilders je na nizozemskem*
<sasa84> jaz sem se s slovenskim muftijem 2x menla... tipo je tak car d glavo dol..intelektualc, k ma spucan v glav, da je pač vernik in hkrat d žvi u sloveniji
<sasa84> ala mu vera
<sasa84> lol...kapo dol :)
<uni4dfx> sorry ampak vernik ne more met vsega spucanga v glavi
 * sasa84 ej vernica :P
<sasa84> sicer nism muslimanka :P
<sasa84> nočk
<nafi2> a ce eno punco pripeljem na ubuntu ...
<nafi2> bote prijazni z njo?
<nafi2> nocko, sasa84
<uni4dfx> odvisno
<uni4dfx> a je dobra?
<sasa84> ja...odvisno :)
<sasa84> a je črnolaska? :P
<nafi2> je ... lih me je obdelala
<nafi2> ne, rdecelaska
<sasa84> uni4dfx, obdrž :)
<uni4dfx> pol ma pa Å¡e Å¡anse
<uni4dfx> :D
<nafi2> haha
<nafi2> nic, grem naprej "delat"
<nafi2> uzivaj, uni4dfx
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-23
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> lp
<Sky[x]> ej dejta mi povedat
<Sky[x]> kako sheras twitter
<Sky[x]> da das sam url na stran pa pol kliknes in ti napise neki kar sam dolocs
<Sky[x]> pa sam navadn url bi mogu bit :D
<Sky[x]> kaj zdj a je kdo kle ?
<zdobersek> Sky[x], da bi sam en status linku?
<Sky[x]> da ko kliknes na en text k ma link cez
<Sky[x]> da ti ponudi opcijo za objavit pa notr ze vneseno besedilo
<zdobersek> https://dev.twitter.com/
<Pepelka> Twitter Developers
<Sky[x]> <a href="http://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-text="hehe dobra stran">Tweet</a>
<Sky[x]> tole recimo ne dela
<Sky[x]> da bi ti dodal v post okncek ta text k ga ti sam dolocs
<Sky[x]> sej to je pa vse kar rabim :)
<zdobersek> pa vkljucis http://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js not?
<Sky[x]> tudn ep oamga
<zdobersek> <a href="http://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-text="OHAI WASSAP">Tweet</a>
<zdobersek> mi ponudi okno z 'OHAI WASSAP http://t.co/GUUow7E'
<Sky[x]> ja sam ti mas button
<Sky[x]> ne smem met button
<Sky[x]> cim das notr se .js mas takoj button
<zdobersek> aha aha
<zdobersek> <a href="http://twitter.com/share?text=OHAI">Tweet</a>
<Pepelka> Sign in to Twitter
<zdobersek> v oknu se pol prkaze 'OHAI http://t.co/GUUow7E'
<Sky[x]> in tko pol ja
<Sky[x]> grem probat
<Sky[x]> ql dela
<Sky[x]> tnx
<Sky[x]> sem vedu da se nekak more dat hehe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: VLC zaostaja zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5047/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<nafisa> oj, limunčič
<nafisa> odloč se ...
<nafisa> al si off ... al nis :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Gelix: VLC zaostaja zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5047/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> oj nafisica
<nafisa> joj, kaj te je pa pripeljalo do tega, da si mi dal pomanjševalnico? :)
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> oj, limunčič
<CrazyLemon> every action has a reaction
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> a to
<nafisa> pozna reakcija
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> fckin turisti spet zablokirali cesto
<nafisa> js nič kriva
<CrazyLemon> dokler nisi turistka pol ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> kdaj sem pa js turistka?
<bedanc> pozz
<nafisa> bok
<nafisa> ah, ta film na kanalu a je za mičkene otročke ... kr neki
<nafisa> wb, vatts
<vatts> ty
<vatts> sm mogu dat Å¡eeno lan carto not
<vatts> provizoriš domain server in dns server laufam v vboxu 8D
<nafisa> fajn
<vatts> ja
<vatts> spoznavam raznorazne stvari...
<vatts> npr. da morš security policy štimat, kje pa, pa mi še ni jasno... :D
<nafisa> lolz
<bedanc> tko je to :P
<zdobersek> samoomejevanje: da jes nutello iz kozarca z vilico namest zlico
<zdobersek> ... no go, z vilco se isto zajame.
<zdobersek> ah, kaj ces.
<nafisa> haha, zdobersek
<nafisa> zelo učinkovito samoomejevanje
<zdobersek> to ni hec
<zdobersek> ker bo nutelle kmal zmanjkal
<CrazyLemon> malinov dzem je odlicna zamenjava!
<CrazyLemon> pa bl zdrava
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> lol
<Sky[x]> kdo me vasti 30$ za update ? :D
<Sky[x]> casti hehe
<nafisa> ?
<CrazyLemon> maš za maca in nimaš za upgrejd?????
<CrazyLemon> OMG
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> kaj se špilaš s tem, če nimaš sredstev za to
<Sky[x]> hehe mam za update sam neka kej treba placat :)
<Sky[x]> pa se mi ne da fehtart prevec :D
<nafisa> te pa ne fehtari
<nafisa> ttr in to je to :D
<nafisa> pejd loto špilat ... pa vprašaj na 3883, če so tvoje kombinacije srečne :D
<CrazyLemon> kako nekomu nakazem dnar
<CrazyLemon> ce nimam IBAN cifre ? :S
<CrazyLemon> a je IBAN
<CrazyLemon> KODAZASLO TRR
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> omfg kok ma slovenija zakomplicirano
<CrazyLemon> SIkk BBSS SCCC CCCC CKK
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: VLC zaostaja zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5047/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> 1805 postov... olé!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: VLC zaostaja zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5047/new/posts/
<zdobersek> spamz0r
<CrazyLemon> proud one!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: VLC zaostaja zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5047/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: VLC zaostaja zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5047/new/posts/
<nafisa> neverjetno dobro kosilo ... njama njama
<CrazyLemon> me 3
<nafisa> wihaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> muškatna penina je tak fajn
<zdobersek> pa je sla ..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: VLC zaostaja zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5047/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: VLC zaostaja zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5047/new/posts/
<nafisa> mi mamo se fajn, če vam prav je al neeeeee
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: VLC zaostaja zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5047/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: VLC zaostaja zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5047/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Dual Band Wireless-n usb adapter CISCO  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5046/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/umrla-amy-winehouse.html
<Pepelka> Umrla Amy Winehouse - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> pričakovano
<Grega> shocking!
<Grega> They tried to make me go to rehab but I said 'no, no, no'
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> ima
<dhbiker> ništa
<dhbiker> deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeež
<dhbiker> -.-
<Grega> rahlo me daje lakota
<bedanc> :P
<bedanc> kaj nouga
<Grega> rahlo me lulat
<CrazyLemon> <- rahlo dolgčas
<Grega> <- rahlo pogresa amy
<sasa84> elow
<CrazyLemon> <- rahlo pričakoval rahel overdose
<Grega> haha
<CrazyLemon> o zaljubljena! elow :D
<Grega> pizda, steveu se je cist odfukalo tokrat
<CrazyLemon> jah..stiv je bulan mudel
<Grega> "zdravile" so ga zjebale
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQJq8yTLrjc
<Pepelka> &#x202a;The Girls of Comic-Con 2011&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<bedanc> <- pogreša Slovenijo
<Grega> <- pogresa las vegas
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> <- pogreša čase ko folk ni zlorabljal '<-'
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84. !!
<sasa84> a ti men govoriš, da sem zalublena?
<Grega> prasc!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zalublenim govorim da so zalubleni!
<sasa84> no, vatevr :)
<CrazyLemon> oh touchy :S     a nisi več zalublena al so tisti dnevi v mesecu? :S
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEOk6fwTuxI
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Telemarketer Douchebaggery - No Hablo Espanol&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> looool
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj to tebe briga :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a tko torej..ni bilo kemije..ah sj je Å¡e dost tovornjakarjev na cesti..dont worry!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej... o the stvareh ne bom s tabo rapravlala ;)
<sasa84> je mlaj od tebe...in te nese po dozorelosti in odraslosti :P
<CrazyLemon> OMG
<CrazyLemon> bi rekli belokrajnci
<CrazyLemon> deco pecaš
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<sasa84> no otrok CrazyLemon ...tih bod ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a kaj pomisliš tudi na druge ..ne sam nase??
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kokr kdaj ;)
<CrazyLemon> kaj bodo vajini otroci mislili..ker 'atija' ne bo doma..bo pa staejši bratc
<CrazyLemon> starejši*
<sasa84> včasih ne morš sam nase, morš dat tud drugim kej užitka ;)))
<CrazyLemon> :S
<sasa84> pismo, sej ti si slabš k kšna tercialka...s kakšnimi stvarmi si ti daješ opravka ;)
<sasa84> sej veš... to res ni tvoja zadeva kaj jaz počnem :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 v tvojih letih moraš malce mislit tudi za naprej kako pa kaj
<CrazyLemon> :S
 * CrazyLemon hides :p
<CrazyLemon> ma se sam hecaaaam no :p   ni treba klicat fanta da me premlati
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> kvaje
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a tej treba
<bogdanov> za usesa
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov omg
<CrazyLemon> a si ti ta ????
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ta k sašo zadovoljuje
<bogdanov> ajo
<bogdanov> saj dobr
<bogdanov> a va
<bogdanov> mogla
<bogdanov> midva
<bogdanov> skoct
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ma ne smem več komentirat
<CrazyLemon> ker že zdej je poklicala pol rakeka pa celo pivko pa tri četrt postojne
<CrazyLemon> da me najdejo
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> rakek
<bogdanov> a tis
<bogdanov> z rakeka
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<bogdanov> bol zate
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ma teb nuben
<bogdanov> nemore
<bogdanov> tis glavni
<bogdanov> u kopru
<sasa84> na Å¡alari :P
<CrazyLemon> na Å¡alari?????
<CrazyLemon> NA??????
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ni to vrhnika jebelacesta
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ehqUhHa5Ag&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Baja Mali Knindza - Đe si mala&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<bogdanov> kakoo
<bogdanov> si moglaa
<bogdanov> da zaboraviss
<bogdanov> đe si mala
<bogdanov> sto se nejavis
<bogdanov> tnnt
<CrazyLemon> Naslednji videoposnetek se začne čez eno sekundo ...
<CrazyLemon> youtube je fensi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, v Å¡alari? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 s teh stvareh ne bom s tabo razpravlal ;)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> o*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/tudi-clio-v-preobleki-gordini/262618
<Pepelka> Tudi clio v preobleki Gordini :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> lol..kao Å¡portn avto a ma 126konjev
<CrazyLemon> navadn 1.6 :S
 * sasa84 se gre Å¡aurat ;)
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<CrazyFrogy> tidamtidamtidam
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> dj nafisa
<bogdanov> mau
<bogdanov> deli
<bogdanov> nepa zabusavat
<CrazyFrogy> ce pa ne morem vec delat, ko ze
<CrazyFrogy> pa se bolna sem
<bogdanov> ma tos
<bogdanov> ze tko
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> vn ajde
<bogdanov> mwa
<CrazyFrogy> prid sem, no
<CrazyFrogy> so same lustne tu
<Sky[x]> pse slact ti jih ne bo treba :P
<sasa84> evridej ajm Å¡afling :D
<zdobersek> al pa
<zdobersek> champagne showers!
<zdobersek> sejk det botl end mejk it go *pop*
<dhbiker> sasa84: če misliš oni butast komad... oni se pravega shuffla niso videli
<sasa84> dhbiker, ja no... :)
<sasa84> nočka ;)
<bedanc> nočko
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-24
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyFrogy> se kar delamo ...
<nafisa> sam 27 MB mi prenaša na externi disk ...
<nafisa> na sekundo
<nafisa> pa gremo probat 11.04 dat tud na moj kompič
<nafisa> cya ... soon
<CrazyFrogy> je kdo gor?
<CrazyFrogy> nekaj rabim vprasat
<CrazyFrogy> ko novo particijo ustvarjam ... za backup ...
<CrazyFrogy> kater datotecni sistem mora bit?
<CrazyFrogy> BigWhale, si ti online?
<CrazyFrogy> ok, pol pa ne bom particij delala
<nafi2> ne znam :( nic ne znam
<nafi2> korenska dostopna tocka ni dolocena?
<nafi2> korenski datotecni sistem ni dolocen ... to lahko popravite iz menija razdelkov
<nafi2> karkoli naredim, me to opozarja
<nafi2> nafisa bo jokala
<nafi2> na, ko sem 4x ponovila to od zacetka ... pa zdaj dela ... samo ne bo particij
<nafi2> oj, zdobersek
<zdobersek> dobro jutro nafisa
<zdobersek> nafi2 ubistvu
<nafi2> verjetno bi ti znal to narest, kar sem rabla par minut nazaj ... pa mi je nagajalo pa sem opustila idejo o particijah na mojem racunalniku
<nafi2> sem probala narest vse tako, kot sem nazadnje, ko sem 10.10 gor dajala ... pa ni hotlo sprejet
<nafi2> haj, sasa84
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mared: pomoč apt-get  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5048/new/posts/
<sasa84> jutro
<sasa84> nafi2, narediš particije za /, swap in home
<zdobersek> http://www.dannychoo.com/post/en/26119/Human+Cloning+in+Japan.html
<zdobersek> ce bi kdo rad mel svojo lutko
<Pepelka> Human Cloning in Japan
<nafisa> ufffffffff
<nafisa> zdej gremo najprej Xchat prefrizirat
<vatts> 73
<nafisa> o, marija ... ni se vse prefarbalo
<nafisa> tarara
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: pomoč apt-get  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5048/new/posts/
<napsy> dan
<CrazyLemon> mornin
<nafisa> joj, ta wine ... se inštalira ko čreva
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> če imaš čreva za računalnik pol je čist  možno ja :)
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: točno to si napisal kot sem jaz mislil xD
<nafisa> mislim, da mi je bil 10.10 bl všeč ... ma ok ... jebat ga ... če sem že enajstko gor dala ... pa naj bo ...
<nafisa> me zanima, če bo to do treh inštaliralo ...
<dhbiker> ll
<dhbiker> lol*
 * dhbiker ima rajši rolling distribucije
<nafisa> evo ... spet to ... dejte si gor gnome3 ... upam, da bom našla un mail, ko mi ga je en razvijalc poslal ... jebojihpas
<dhbiker> zakaj gnome 3 ?
<dhbiker> meni sploh ni všeč
<nafisa> men tud ni
<nafisa> ja, tam je avtomatsko noter ena funkcija ...
<nafisa> ko jo morm zdaj nekam v božjo materino rit it na roke napisat
<dhbiker> hahahahah
<dhbiker> kaj se jeziš  ... jaz sem na distroju ko ne ve sam automountat zunanje pogone
<dhbiker> hh
<dhbiker> pa se mi ne da to skup pacat
<nafisa> heh
<nafisa> to Å¡e kr mele
<nafisa> že pol ure
<dhbiker> daj ga malo na dež hladit :P
<nafisa> saj sem skor blond ... sam tolko pa spet ne
<dhbiker> heheheh
<dhbiker> * - Don't irc as root!
<dhbiker> heh
<nafisa> haha
<dhbiker> to piše na ircu od gnome
<nafisa> ni čudno, da tok traja
<nafisa> kompajla vsako sranje ...
<dhbiker> zakaj že *
<dhbiker> ?
<nafisa> ne vem ... že more ... jst sem samo install zagnala
<nafisa> pa ga je fliknlo dol
 * sasa84 is back (gone 02:10:49)
<Tadej> hmm a sem edini k mu fb ne dela? :D
<sasa84> vrjetn :P
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> C:\Users\Tadej>tracert www.facebook.com
<Tadej> Tracing route to www.facebook.com [66.220.158.25]
<Tadej> over a maximum of 30 hops:
<Tadej>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
<Tadej>   2     8 ms    11 ms    13 ms  tm.82.192.42.1.dc.telemach.net [82.192.42.1]
<Tadej>   3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
<Tadej>   4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
<Tadej>   5  cmtsgw-dol.upctelemach.net [213.143.64.193]  reports: Destination host unre
<Tadej> achable.
<Tadej> Trace complete.
<Tadej> gw je down :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mared: [11.04] pomoč apt-get  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5048/new/posts/
<Grega> C:\ ?!
<Grega> to si ziher nalasc naredil zdaj!
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> to trenutno laufa
<Tadej> a ma se kdo s telemachom trenutno tezave
<Grega> facebook, windows, telemach.. kdo si ti?!
<dhbiker> windblows bljak
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> linux nima bsplayerja oz nima playerja k sam subtitle najde
<nafisa> tole niti pod razno ne izgleda tako, kot sem imela prej xchat
<BigWhale> Tadej, vlc sam najde podnapise
<Tadej> aja?
<Tadej> pa ma dobro bazo po kateri isce?
<Tadej> ker bsplayer cist skoz najde vsaj 5 podnapisov za serijo
<BigWhale> aja na netu jih isce.. sem mislil, da jih isce na disku :)
<BigWhale> tega pa afaik ne pocne
<Tadej> na netu ja
<BigWhale> ma jest itak podnapisov ne nucam, tko da...
<BigWhale> je to zame trapast feature :)
<Tadej> midva pa skoz
<Tadej> sam angleske ker slovenski so bedni
<Tadej> BigWhale: kaj pol nazigas k norc?
<Tadej> k jaz mam podnapise zato da ni treba nabijat na glas, da slisim kaj govorijo
<BigWhale> zlo mal je stvari, k bi ble tko potihem, da jih neb slisal no..
<Tadej> ma ja
<Tadej> ko je muska nabija k noro, ko pa govorijo pa je potihm
<Tadej> moram 7.1 kupit :)
<sasa84> Tadej, smplayer ej kul
<Tadej> zna podnapise iskat?
<sasa84> Tadej, mislm d ma funkcijo d najde podnapise na openstubtitles.org al kaj že
<Tadej> bom sprobal na laptopu
<sasa84> kr kr :P
<Sky[x]> a zdj mi kao pset tujina dela :>
<uni4dfx> php je kul
<zdobersek> na ja.
<zdobersek> ja no, je kul.
<zdobersek> za splet ni boljsga v njegovem razredu.
<Grega> buce
<Grega> :)
<zdobersek> no povej, Grega, alternativo.
<zdobersek> ki nadmasi php
<sasa84> hph
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, ma sej veš... Grega ma ene svoje :P
<CrazyLemon> asp!
<Grega> python
<zdobersek> to ja CrazyLemon, asp zmaga.
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> Grega, tocno ...
<sasa84> ma CrazyLemon ...bučke prodajaš :P
<sasa84> bolš d bi sardelce ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bučke jem..prodajam pa slamo
<CrazyLemon> te zanima?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne...smelly cat :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750385434/tablicni-racunalnik-asus-eee-pad-transformer-tf101-1-ghz
<CrazyLemon> <3
<Pepelka> Tablični računalnik Asus Eee Pad Transformer TF101 1 GHz - mimovrste=)
<dhbiker> uuu tegra 2
<dhbiker> <3
<Grega> kaj je dunajski, puranji ali piscancji?
<CrazyLemon> neither?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..lahk oboje pripraviš pa mu rečeš dunajski :D
<Grega> ah
<Grega> bom poklical
<uni4dfx> mater če bi bli vsi te spam maili resnični bi js biu že bol bogat ko bill gates
<uni4dfx> pa tiča bi mel že večga od sebe
<zdobersek> !g wiener schnitzel
<Pepelka> Schnitzel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnitzel
<zdobersek> pise, da je original narjen iz govejga mesa, dandanes pa iz svinjskega
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, halo.
<yang> v originalu je dunajski zrezek italjanskega izvora, milanski zrezek
<yang> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> pa res, tud v wikiju pise.
<yang> tudi ogrska salama je italjanskega izvora
<yang> baje so tistega, ki je izdal recept vrgli cez en most v reko
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek halo
<zdobersek> hola.
<zdobersek> eine frage
<CrazyLemon> olah
<CrazyLemon> das frages = cvancig juros
<zdobersek> https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:ubuntu:aktualno
<zdobersek> je kje na voljo updejtan seznam paketov za prevajat?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon>     Klepetalnica slovenskih prevajalcev. Do nje lahko dostopate tako, da med stike svojega Jabber/Gmail računa dodate
<CrazyLemon> „slovenski-prevajalci@partychapp.appspotchat.com“ in napišete, kar želite.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa če kle vidiš andreja  Z,
<CrazyLemon> .*
<CrazyLemon> čepraaav
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi bit nekje gdocs dokument
<CrazyLemon> sam andrej trenutno ni online
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> kle dobiš nekaj informacij
<zdobersek> neki malga.
<zdobersek> grem se v arhiv mailing liste pogledat
<CrazyLemon> ne boš dost tam najdu
<CrazyLemon> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-slv
<Pepelka> Ubuntu-l10n-slv Stran s podatki
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa probaš :)
<zdobersek> res ni velik.
 * Tadej sovrazi telemach
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: empathy in irc  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5049/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Tadej amis ftw! :D
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: ma ja kaj cem ce nimam druge opcije :)
<Tadej> danes pa TG! :D
<Tadej> upam da bo tok delal, da bom lahko tg loadal
<CrazyLemon> js bom komaj jutri lahk gledal :S
<empathyTest> đizs ejč krajst
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: empathy in irc  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5049/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: empathy in irc  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5049/new/posts/
<zdobersek> was ist TG?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/software-properties/+pots/software-properties/sl/+translate
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “software-properties” : “software-properties” source package : Translations : Oneiric (11.10) : Ubuntu
<zdobersek> tole se ... sme prevajat?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Wireless, mikrofon in tv-out  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4845/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejan20: P: Rabljen starejši namizni računalnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5050/new/posts/
<Tadej> zdobersek: Top Gear
<zdobersek> eh.
<zdobersek> da ponoris, nc pametnega na televiziji.
<Tadej> kako kaze z telemachom?
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> kdo kaj mihčeta vido?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem :S    piši na andrejz afna ubuntu pika si pa prašaj..on je koordinator in ti lahko pove kaj ja in kaj ne
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa povej mu da sm te js poslal..kot referenco
<CrazyLemon> pa da bom js zgledal kot recruiter
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ej, kako se inštalira pa nastavi SASL?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sej sm ti zadnjič povedal
<nafisa> ker datum je bil? :D
<CrazyLemon> 30.2.2011
<CrazyLemon> emmm  zdobersek to ni tapravi mail
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> andrej pika znidarsic afna ..
<CrazyLemon> čeprav mislim da bi lahk to prevajal
<nafisa> ni res, CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> hvala.
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> dodaš strežnik s svojimi podatki
<nafisa> tedn pa pol nazaj po moje
<nafisa> ah, grem iskat
<CrazyLemon> ime strežnika si zapomneš
<CrazyLemon> /sasl set ime_strežnika nafisa topsekretpass PLAIN
<CrazyLemon> /sasl save
<CrazyLemon> /sasl show
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: empathy in irc  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5049/new/posts/
<nafisa> najprej je treba inštalirat neki, a ni?
<nafisa> k mi je dal, da sem prek terminala inštalirala
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://freenode.net/sasl/cap_sasl_xchat.pl
<CrazyLemon> tole dej v .xchat/
<CrazyLemon> fajn je k recimo cat ~/.xchat2/sasl.auth   v plain textu
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> zgubla spet kaj moram napisat
<CrazyLemon> ffs ženska
<CrazyLemon> STOP USING DRUGS!
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> ne worka
<nafisa> vidim
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> /sasl set ime_strežnika nafisa topsekretpass PLAIN
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> /sasl save
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> /sasl show
<CrazyLemon> prekleta mumila
<nafisa>  SASL is supported but there is no authentication information set for this network(freenode).
<nafisa> pa saj sem to dala
<CrazyLemon> a si dodala strežnik z imenom 'freenode' v network list ?
<nafisa> sem
<nafisa> spremenila ime v freenode
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> kaj izpiše /sasl show
<nafisa> nič ne izpiše
<CrazyLemon> pol nisi dala SAVE-a
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> je izpisal
<CrazyLemon> JA
<CrazyLemon> buča
<nafisa> sam sem mela mal gor zaskrolano
<CrazyLemon> jao
<nafisa>  SASL: freenode: [PLAIN] nafisa *
<CrazyLemon> no pol mora workat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa med metacafe ne worka :8
<CrazyLemon> men*
<nafisa> kaj?
<nafisa> zej worka, ne?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<nafisa> hvala, CrazyLemon  :*
 * CrazyLemon unzips his pants
<nafisa> :o
<Grega> bos morala kar :O
<nafisa> haha, Grega
<CrazyLemon> Grega knows how its done!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> :O
<nafisa> jao, tipi
<nafisa> js mam grlo vneto
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5HMitoELh0
<Grega> grgljaj malo
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Johnny English Reborn - Trailer&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol Grega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> saj ne da bi vedel, no..
<nafisa> tipiiiiii
<nafisa> vremena mi ne da na izbiro, da bi ga kazalo ...
<nafisa> brb ...
<nafisa> grrrrrrr --- ne kaže vremena
<Grega> oh, nafisa, naivnica mala
<nafisa> saj bo ... bom že dosegla
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: empathy in irc  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5049/new/posts/
<sedovsek> ...
<sedovsek> Katera je ze komanda za "timestamp"? Sem mislil, da je /timestamp on
<sedovsek> Ne vem, mogoce je bilo to samo v dolocenih verzijah mIRCa, al pa sem nasploh pozabil.
<sedovsek> (prikaz zasa posameznega posta)
<sedovsek> zasa = casa*
<BigWhale> date napises pa prtisnes enter
<BigWhale> bigwhale@thefish:~/Code/Gwibber/follow-unfollow/gwibber/microblog$ date
<BigWhale> Sun Jul 24 21:20:18 CEST 2011
<BigWhale> b
<sedovsek> date
<BigWhale> dela k urca!
<BigWhale> dobesedno!
<sedovsek> +1
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale najdu job al je gwibber zdej tvoj job? :)
<BigWhale> mah ni gwibber moj job
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5HMitoELh0
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Johnny English Reborn - Trailer&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> em
<CrazyLemon> 147-kilogramski Ornelli Chiapperini je v drugem poskusu uspelo, da je premagala težko konkurenco in domov odnesla naslov Miss Cicciona d'Italia 2011 in tako postala najlepša italijanska debeluška.
<CrazyLemon> dobesedno težko konkurenco :D
<nafisa> mater ... js sem 4 range spodi ...
<nafisa> al 5?
<CrazyLemon> ?
<nafisa> 147 kil ...
<nafisa> pol sem js v lahki kategoriji
<zdobersek1> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/52/Macaca_nigra_self-portrait.jpg
<zdobersek1> hehehehe
 * CrazyLemon lih bere o tej opici
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: empathy in irc  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5049/new/posts/
<nafisa> ja, treba kdaj kaj o žlahti vedet
<CrazyLemon> res je
<CrazyLemon> če si že delimo 98% DNK-ja
<nafisa> zarad tega chata sem se jebala, da sem wine inštalirala ...
<nafisa> zdej pa ko dam zaženi ... se sploh ne odziva
<nafisa> inštaliralo ga pa je
<nafisa> ko sem gledala
<CrazyLemon> kerga chata?
<nafisa> End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<nafisa>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<nafisa>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<nafisa>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<nafisa> kr neki
<CrazyLemon> TOP GEAR IS OUT!
<CrazyLemon> Tadej uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pa lih sm pogledu zadnga :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj mi bo out če ga še ne morm gledat :P
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<tr43nd> dober vecer vsem
<nafisa> oj, tr43nd
<sasa84> oj tr43nd :)
<tr43nd> hi
<nafisa> se vidi, da sem spala sam eno uro
<tr43nd> nikjer ne vidim...
<nafisa> dremam že za kompu
<nafisa> kompom
<tr43nd> lol
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: se 5 min pa ga mam :)
<sasa84> Tadej, si se z bodočo gospo že kej pomenu? :P
<uni4dfx> Tadej from where?
<Tadej> ja
<Tadej> datum mora dolocit :)
<uni4dfx> uu najdu torrent
<uni4dfx> 5 minut da celga zloada :D
<sasa84> haha :)
<uni4dfx> alright, lets watch some more topgear
 * dhbiker ima vse sezone top geara do zdaj :P
<uni4dfx> haha The Interceptors
<uni4dfx> XD
<sasa84> la la la
<Sky[x]> a to ste vidl da prek pp lahko upravlas virtualbox ? http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
<Pepelka> phpvirtualbox -   A web-based VirtualBox front-end written in PHP. - Google Project Hosting
<sasa84> Sky[x], pa kje ti žviš no :P
<sasa84> pa to sem mela jaz že na windows 98 namontiran ;)
<Sky[x]> ??
<uni4dfx> hahaha ker konc na topgear :D
<sasa84> Sky[x], ma mal te hecam ;)
<Sky[x]> kako s tukej dol potegnes ?
<Sky[x]> http://kickload.com/get/1UawQqYu/DS-teorija.zip
<Pepelka> kickload.com - Share your files fast and secure!
<Grega> hahaha
<Grega> "So... if you pull the pin on a grenade, can you put the pin back in and let go of it? Kinda urgent..."
<sasa84> Grega, LOL
<Grega> se zgodi
<Grega> hm, a sem jaz to prav zracunal.. GMT-5 je 7 ur nazaj (je?) in ce dam ob 21, je to po nasem casu ob 4ih ponoci?
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3Fa4lOQfbA
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Jane Birkin et Serge Gainsbourg - Je T&#39;aime,...Moi Non Plus&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<armopelus_> Zdravo! Je kdo online ?
<sasa84> mhm
<Grega> that's a trick question, right?
<armopelus_> Hehe... Imam par težav z Ubuntujem, pa bi rabil pomoč...  Vsepovsod iščem, pa nikjer v 11.4 v gnome dekstopu ne najdem da bi videl vse naprave ter gonilnike za njih..
<sasa84> Grega, če ej gmt-5 je tam ura zdej 19,05
<Grega> jaz sem nasel 18
<sasa84> mi smo kao gmt+1
<sasa84> aja...veš kaj je fora...poletni čas! :)
<sasa84> grem pančkat ;)
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
<Grega> saj ti ne rabi bit nerodno zdaj :>
<sasa84> Grega, ma ja...počutm se osramočeno :P
<Grega> ubogo dete
<sasa84> ;)))
<sasa84> gregc, pridn bod ;)
<sasa84> nočka
<Grega> pomoje je vec ne bo nazaj :(
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-16
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Thunderbird prehaja v roke skupnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38553/#p38553
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38554/#p38554
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38555/#p38555
<CrazyLemon> wohoooooo
<CrazyLemon> breaking bad is back
<gotmilk_> hehe men je bla prva sezona èist preveè brutalna mislim kok stvari ti pa lahk gre narobe :D
<gotmilk_> in sm nehu gledat k mi je blo bad vsakiè k je blo konc :))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zakon je :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..sposoja bo trajala neki časa tko da grem spat :)
<CrazyLemon> LN
<gotmilk_> nn :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon biatch!
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> sem ti poslal mail
<zdobersek> je reku sposoja.
<uni4dfx> good day folks
<uni4dfx> Let me play you the song of my people!
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afP71xwLI8Y
<Seniorita> Вечеринка ГОП FM      - YouTube
<modelcek> yo
<modelcek> kje v btcju bi lahk nabavu utp kabl? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> big bang, comtron
<modelcek> thx
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče še uno na začetku uhh harverynorman?
<lynxlynxlynx> comtrona sta celo dva
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ma kaj bi rad
<alyosha_sql> kva je
<CrazyLemon> boš batine človek dobu
<CrazyLemon> ne igraj se
<CrazyLemon> ok?1'
<alyosha_sql> dej buhtla ena
<alyosha_sql> pizda povej ti meni
<alyosha_sql> sem povezal razberija z dvdplayerjem
<alyosha_sql> portable
<alyosha_sql> in ko dam predvajat
<CrazyLemon> jebeš dvd player
<alyosha_sql> film kao
<CrazyLemon> vrži to v smeti
<CrazyLemon> ok?!?!
<alyosha_sql> ni slike
<alyosha_sql> u meniju in use je l
<alyosha_sql> ql
<alyosha_sql> ko pa dam predvajat film pa začne uno kao šumet
<alyosha_sql> ni programa
<alyosha_sql> ni slike
<alyosha_sql> ni nič
<alyosha_sql> wtf is wrong with it?!
<alyosha_sql> je pa povezano prek RCA
<CrazyLemon> dej ti meni povej
<CrazyLemon> kaj ta tip želi tudi te "opise" podatkov kot so?
<CrazyLemon> ker pol je dosti tega teksta
<CrazyLemon> in zgleda vse nametano
<alyosha_sql> kašne opise podatkov
<alyosha_sql> nisem splho prebral maila
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> caki
<CrazyLemon> pa pročitaj bre
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> hm
<alyosha_sql> ma ne
<alyosha_sql> pomoje ne misli unega prej Å¡e
<alyosha_sql> samo podatke
<alyosha_sql> samo je napisal
<alyosha_sql> tk oda se ve kao kaj je kaj
<alyosha_sql> ker info@...com bi lahko bla telefonska
<alyosha_sql> sej veš
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja sej
<CrazyLemon> to me malo  zmedlo
<CrazyLemon> takoj se pomislu madafaka tip ma skype
<alyosha_sql> ugalvnem daj smao podatke not in bo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> nic moram it bbl
<alyosha_sql> poslji kr na mail ko bos meld
<alyosha_sql> mel
<alyosha_sql> da vidimo
<alyosha_sql> in probaj z obemi logoti
<alyosha_sql> unim jadnim
<alyosha_sql> in umim vektorskim
<alyosha_sql> ajd
<alyosha_sql> letim
<alyosha_sql> sem ze pozen
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql stani malo no
<CrazyLemon> dam davčna al IDŠ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Thunderbird prehaja v roke skupnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38556/#p38556
<uni4dfx> ma kdo kej izkušenj z VLCjem in kodeki?
<CrazyLemon> saks! saks i tell you!
<uni4dfx> se strinjam
<CrazyLemon> odkar mi je nenormalno začel filat swap in ram dokler ni pc zmrznu sem zvest *mplayer varjantam
<uni4dfx> tle se na glavo postavlam in ne zazna nonfree kodekov pa če se ubijem
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a mplayer zna transcodat live stream?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx to pa ne bi vedu! ampak vem da mplayer zna marsikaj!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> mislm da ne zna transcodat live streama
<uni4dfx> to edin VLC zna :(
<Sky[x]> lp
<uni4dfx> Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heroin
<Sky[x]> ? :D
<uni4dfx> OMG
<uni4dfx> PopTV so prepovedal časovni zamik
<uni4dfx> preklete barabe
<uni4dfx> če misljo da bom jst zdej gledu tiste njihove odurne reklame se močno motjo
<Sky[x]> ej kaj je psloh fora tega zamika
<Sky[x]> ne uporablam nobene digitalne TV tko da nv mi lohk mal razlozis to ?
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] na kateremkol kanalu lahko kadarkol gledaš za nazaj stvari
<uni4dfx> do 48 ur nazaj
<uni4dfx> in to je idealno za kaka poročila... začneš gledat 1 uro poznej in pol prevrtiš naprej ko so reklame
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> in pop je za vse nihove skenslov ?
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] vse njihove kaj?
<uni4dfx> pač na PopTV tega ne morš zdej več počet
<uni4dfx> pa Kanal A, sam tistga shita itak nben več ne gleda
<Sky[x]> za vse pop non stop programer so to skenslal
<Sky[x]> programe**
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] PopTV, Kanal A in POP non stop
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] sam za poop non stop me pa ne skrbi kej dost ker nism nor da bi to plačval :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<zdobersek> bloody mondays!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon so mi na #videolan pomagal rešt problem... wanna know?
<uni4dfx> vlc maš na ubuntu/debian v dveh paketih, vlc in vlc-nox
<uni4dfx> vlc-nox pomeni da ne potrebuje xliba. Seveda ker sem zadevo inštaleral na serverju je bila to popolnoma logična izbira.
<uni4dfx> Ne povejo ti pa, da v vlc-nox ne delajo nonfree kodeki...
<uni4dfx> oziroma vlc-nox ne zna prebrat external kodekov
<Grega> nekdo me je klical, ne vem kdo, ker ne gre scrollat tako visoko :)
<andrejpan_> kako naj dobim listo programov, ki jih imam inštaliranih?
<Grega> dpkg --get-selections
<andrejpan_> sem probal z deborphan, sam dvomim, da mi zlista vse...
<uni4dfx> hmm Grega tole je pa fajn komanda, nisem vedel
<uni4dfx> ponavadi uporabim apt-cache
<andrejpan_> Å¡e vedno je problem, ker sem nekatere programe kompajlav na roke...
<lynxlynxlynx> to si si pa sam kriv
<lynxlynxlynx> če ne poskrbiš, da jih sistem registrira, kako naj bi pol vedel za njih?
<andrejpan_> lynxlynxlynx, model če jih bash we, jih bi lahko tud kakšeno drugo orodje vedlo...
<andrejpan_> skratka mal si falil pri odgovoru :)
<zdobersek> MIR NA SVETU!
<zdobersek> dpkg -l zlista vse paketke
<zdobersek> pol se pa samo grep cez potegnes
<lynxlynxlynx> sam prav da ni delal paketov
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx ma prov, če nisi naredu paketa in ga spustu čez apt potem ni variante da jih zlistaš
<uni4dfx> welcome to linux izpred 10 let
<g2> best linux ever :)
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..je  zdobersek že napisan
<CrazyLemon> lamah :p
<CrazyLemon> napisal*
<zdobersek> jah doh.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4o-k1DxF5w&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> XBMC For Android: Teaser      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> want it
<Grega> ravno gledam :)
<Grega> in Pivos XIOS DS
<CrazyLemon>  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=zPorTs9_EeGV6R7tkVD5Sg0_kw853_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16815645003 115$
<CrazyLemon> ni tok
<Seniorita> Newegg.com - Pivos UlTRA SLIM XIOS DS HD Wi-Fi Media Player w&#47; Remote &#38; Google Apps
<CrazyLemon> sam sm vidu razne kitajske napravice že imajo not 1gb ddr
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-17
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1507-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1507-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dashwallace: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38557/#p38557
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38558/#p38558
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/valve-confirm-steam-left-4-dead-2-coming-to-ubuntu
<Seniorita> Valve Confirm &#8216;Steam&#8217;, &#8216;Left 4 Dead 2&#8242; Coming to Ubuntu
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: staro že par mesecev
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker aja? pokaži uradno objavo valvea :)
<dhbiker> uradno ne
<dhbiker> samo se par mesecev že govori o tem na phoronix
<dhbiker> z slikami
<dhbiker> ki jih je oni slikal
<CrazyLemon> govori se tudi o tem da US and A ni bila na luni leta 1969  :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak včeraj so uradno napisali..fyi :)
<dhbiker> ah ne že spet z tem
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon res lepa novica
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx its a start :)
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo screencloud nameščen?
<CrazyLemon> men v USC pokaže da je cena 0.00$ in da moram opravit "Nakup"
<CrazyLemon> stupid USC
<uni4dfx> USC je totaln crap
<uni4dfx> vsaj v 11.10
<uni4dfx> a je v tazadni verziji kej bolš?
<uni4dfx> tok počasn je da bom živčnga fasu
<CrazyLemon> ma ni počasen..sam na jetra mi gre s tem screencloudom
<uni4dfx> ni počasn? so ga zrihtal? :O
<uni4dfx> pol morm pa skor upgrade narest
<uni4dfx> shit ravnokar sm se zavedu da je na steamu treba plačvat špile :P
<CrazyLemon> no shit :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> gn
<dhbiker> uni4dfx: eni so tudi free
<dhbiker> naprimer team fortress 2
<uni4dfx> TF2? I'm not into marketing
<dhbiker> se opravičujem da sem sploh kaj omenil >.>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38559/#p38559
<dz0ny> Valve ima od sedaj tudi uraden linux blog http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ -> predvsem za razvijalce
<Seniorita> Steam&#8217;d Penguins | Valve
<uni4dfx> dz0ny no way? :O ;D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Pingvini in Para  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38560/#p38560
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/ste-videli-trcenje-dveh-kolesarjev.html
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Ste videli trčenje dveh kolesarjev?
<marinka> Dan
<uni4dfx> lp
<uni4dfx> Skype so deobfuscatal: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7238404/
<Seniorita> skype55_59_deobfuscated_binaries (download torrent) - TPB
<uni4dfx> prosim nej nekdo razbije ta preklet protokol da bom lahk to mel že enkrat v pidginu
<uni4dfx> oh the irony: http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/05/skype-replaces-p2p-supernodes-with-linux-boxes-hosted-by-microsoft/
<Seniorita> Skype replaces P2P supernodes with Linux boxes hosted by Microsoft (updated) | Ars Technica
<uni4dfx> to so nardil zato da lahko prsluškujejo, kar so tud zdej potrdil ko se vid koda
<uni4dfx> Microsoft = scum of the earth
<Grega> je ze kdo kupoval na 1nadan.si ?
<Grega> zakaj morem vpisat nosilca bona, oz. je to res nujno-nujno?
<miha> kak crap so vsi ti kuponi
<miha> wtf
<Grega> no, a se zapici kdo v ime ali ne?
<miha> Sin nekog arapskog šeika studira u BG. Nakon mesec dana piše kuci:
<miha> -"Srbija je prelepa, ljudi su jako ljubazni i baš mi se sviđa ovde. Samo mi je ponekad neprijatno kad idem na fakultet u mom pozlaćenom mercedesu a neko od mojih profesora izlazi iz tramvaja."
<miha> Posle nekoliko dana stiže ček na milion dolara sa kratkom porukom roditelja:
<miha> - "Nemoj da nas sramotiš, kupi i ti tramvaj
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> Oil Nation Problems
<zdobersek> OMG OMG
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: REBEKA POKAZALA TREBUSCEK
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek SHOW ME NAO
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst ti ne morem, ker nisem Rebeka, se je pa modelka nastavljala paparacem s 24ur.com!
<CrazyLemon> odidem spat..LN!
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, <3
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Thunderbird prehaja v roke skupnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38561/#p38561
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1509-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1509-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1510-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1510-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1509-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1509-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1510-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1510-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-18
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1509-2: ubufox update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1509-2/
<robert_negro> !t sr sl bolan
<Seniorita> boleče
<uni4dfx> cool http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap120718.html
<Seniorita> APOD: 2012 July 18 - A Hole in Mars
<uni4dfx> Kdo živ?
<CrazyLemon> veš da mudel veš da!
<CrazyLemon> https://p.twimg.com/AyGf2B0CAAAUCq5.jpg       good question :D
<zdobersek> mudel ve!
<zdobersek> his mind went OMGOMGBOOOOOOOOOOOMSHAKALABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje bo igral Drogba naslednjo sezono?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pri nafti bo
<CrazyLemon> Nafti*
<uni4dfx> http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/18/dell-gives-linux-laptops-another-chance/
<Seniorita> Dell Gives Linux Laptops Another Chance  |  TechCrunch
<zdobersek> WTF
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ8pG9ymIu4&feature=related
<Seniorita> The Little Tugboat that could      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> http://imgur.com/8rrLt
<Seniorita> I don't think it's supposed to bend that way. - Imgur
<zdobersek> flexy is the new sexy
<CrazyLemon>  I remember passing a sign reading ‘TATOO PARLOR AND PEIRCINGS’.
<zdobersek> tale ouya bo zlo zanimiva.
<CrazyLemon>  Deep into the night, somewhere in Pennsylvania, we stopped at a decrepit roadside motel offering ‘Why-Fi’ and ‘Brekfast’.
<CrazyLemon> americans :D
<zdobersek> 'Because of your stupidity I shall now bury my palm into your face. Consider it a social facepalm.'
<uni4dfx> Kaj pravite na tole? http://www.reddit.com/r/Anarcho_Capitalism/comments/wpxgi/i_live_in_slovenia_eu_we_have_words_social_state/
<Seniorita> I live in Slovenia (EU). We have words "social state" in our constitution and we are a living, breathing AnCap nightmare. AMA : Anarcho_Capitalism
<miha> forum 21 niso kapitalisti
<uni4dfx> miha :)
<zdobersek> am, kko bi naj bitcoini pomagal?
<uni4dfx> zdobersek nadomestil bodo našo valuto seveda (v sanjah AnCapovcev)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdaj bo dobrega
<zdobersek> ko se politicna generacija zamenja!
<Sky[x]> kaj*
<Sky[x]> LO
<Sky[x]> :P
<zdobersek> nic, dokler se ne zamenja politicna generacija!
<zdobersek> :>
<uni4dfx> asinhrono programiranje v javi je bol leseno ko pinokio
<Aseq> asinhrono programiranje?
<Aseq> kako pa to zgleda
<zdobersek> callbacks.
<zdobersek> najbrz
<Aseq> callbacks v javi :$
<uni4dfx> ko bi vsaj mela java callbacke :D
<Aseq> razen z reflection si ne predstavljam
<uni4dfx> jah nestat morš vse
<uni4dfx> obup
<uni4dfx> k javascript sam brez callbackov
<Aseq> java ni narejena z umetnostjo v mislih
<miha> a?
<miha> o čem vi to?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> o umetnosti o čem le?!?!
<CrazyLemon> buhdej sasa84
<miha> o sasa84
<sasa84> hawdi CrazyLemon
<sasa84> o miha
<robert_negro> a obstaja na podrocju linuxa kaksno vsaj malo zanimivo podrocje programiranja, ki se nima dosti tutorialov/examplov na netu?
<dz0ny> http://www.chromeweblab.com/
<Seniorita> Web Lab
<dz0ny> novi html5 demoti
<dz0ny> robert_negro: kaj bi rad delal
<dz0ny> lahko testiraš go, je super fajn
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-19
<CrazyLemon> Plsss help I have attached a CD and when you want the button to cut out their vađeje drive not responding... Helpp
<CrazyLemon> wat d hel
<CrazyLemon> vađeje drive?
<CrazyLemon> a komu odpre https://www.slo-zeleznice.si ?
<CrazyLemon> mene redirekta na facebook :o
<CrazyLemon> <script> top.location.href='http://www.facebook.com/dialog/oauth?client_id=&redirect_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.slo-zeleznice.si%2Fprijava&scope='</script>
<Seniorita> Napaka | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> tole naj bi bilo v sourceu
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> same
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni da je facebook kupu slo. zeleznice??
<CrazyLemon> :o
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: probably :P
<uni4dfx> http://www.php.net/manual/en/language.oop5.traits.php tole je pa zakon
<Seniorita> PHP: Traits - Manual
<uni4dfx> Å¡koda k v Precise Å¡e ni PHP5.4 :(
<zdobersek> ./configure; make; make install
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1511-1: tiff vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1511-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1512-1: KDE PIM vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1512-1/
<lynxlynxlynx> hmpf
<lynxlynxlynx> malo prehitro sem odklopil usb ključ in zdaj mi 3 od 4ih vhodov ne delajo več
<zdobersek> IS NO BUG, IS FEATURE
<alyosha_sql> :D
<uni4dfx> jebemti T-2
<uni4dfx> kr neki crkuje
<uni4dfx> jih kličeš "Ja guspod a ste probal modem reseterat?!" kakšn modem peesda če mam optiko
<CrazyLemon> si siguren da maček ni zgrizu kabl za optiko??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> yes
<uni4dfx> T-2 tech support je najbol neuporabn service na svetu
<uni4dfx> Å¡e microsoft troubleshooting pages so bol koristni
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je pa una škatlica, k'je direkt na optiko priključena?
<lynxlynxlynx> mal drugače switch al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> 2gb fraj rama..ampak ubuntu je pridno nafilal 150mb swapa..priden buntek priden
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> no zdej so le ugotovil da je neka "splošna napaka"... en dan za tem ko sm jih obvestu prvič
<uni4dfx> sam so mogle 3 ulce najprej dol past
<nibblyn> Živijo! Mogoče komu uspeva gledanje portala RTV Slo MMC? Pred časom je delovalo, trenutno pa že nekaj časa ne gre (vsaj ne ravno zlahka).
<lynxlynxlynx> daj kak link
<nibblyn> lynxlynxlynx, http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/v-zivo-tv-slovenija-1/tv.slo1/
<Seniorita> V ŽIVO: TV Slovenija 1 :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<lynxlynxlynx> men dela normalno
<lynxlynxlynx> opera
<lynxlynxlynx> ni pa buntu
<nibblyn> flash? nizka kakovost?
<dhbiker> flash... pfuj
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž flash, en plugin je
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes gledal tour..pa dela tko kot mora
<nibblyn> vlcflashplugin?
<nibblyn> CrazyLemon, uporabljaš standard adobe flash plugin al kaj drugega?
<CrazyLemon> nibblyn tisti ki pride v Chromeu
<CrazyLemon> poglej kaj imaš v about:plugins
<nibblyn> ah Chrome ima nekaj svojega če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> če so kaki čudni flashi
<CrazyLemon> not
<CrazyLemon> gnash
<CrazyLemon> in podobna sranja
<CrazyLemon> pa ti samo na rtvslo ne dela al tudi drugje?
<nibblyn> standard flash adobe plugin (za Firefox), ki drugače deluje, ne dela
<CrazyLemon> nibblyn em..glede na to da si iz .it - a nima rtvslo omejen stream samo na .si IP poole ?
<nibblyn> odvisno od oddaje, večinoma ne
<uni4dfx> to ni več smešn
<nibblyn> a ni to problem, po mojem. oni nekaj omenjajo Octoshape vtičnik, a baje samo za visoko ločljivost.
<CrazyLemon> nibblyn men se  zdi da nimajo več
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa ga probaš zalaufat..ne škodi
<CrazyLemon> !forum octoshape
<Seniorita> octoshape ne deluje + ostale pomankljivosti (Stran 1) - Težave s ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5457/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/37406/#p37406
<Seniorita> Video na RTV SLO (Stran 1) - Težave s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<nibblyn> aha to je novo na forumu, prebiram, tnx
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno novo
<CrazyLemon> ampak men se zdi da to velja samo za določene oddaje
<CrazyLemon> in ne za stream
<nibblyn> misliš octoshape? Razjasnimo: octoshape verjetno ti ne uporabljaš? IP poole ni problem, sistem ti sporoči v tem primeru.
<nibblyn> hm, kot kaže je potreben octoshape. nekaj omenjaš da baje z nekaterimi linki ta ni potreben, možno, meni nič ne dela brez njega.
<nibblyn> nič = MMC Rtv
<CrazyLemon> za stream octoshape 100% ni potreben
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko recimo http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/kranjec-potrdil-ekipni-bron/ava2.129947823/
<Seniorita> Kranjec potrdil ekipni bron :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> tu pa moraš prej zagnat octoshape
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7vF-AB7SF4
<Seniorita> Introducing Ubuntu Web Apps      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> awesome
<nibblyn> Ja, je razlika glede na link. Octoshape in rtmpt, to gre skupaj. Zakaj pa streaming ne deluje to ugotavljam.
<nibblyn> http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/kranjec-potrdil-ekipni-bron/ava2.129947823/ -> Server not found: rtmpt://stream.rtvslo.si:80/simplevideostreaming --- Streaming -> server not found:slo1-low
<Seniorita> Kranjec potrdil ekipni bron :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<nibblyn> ...skratka, standard flash plugin od adobe za firefox (64 bit, tisti ta pravi) ne deluje. Chrome ima verjetno nek svoj flash plugin, ki deluje.
<nibblyn> CrazyLemon, hvala. btw, Introducing Ubuntu Web Apps -> lušno, a pogrešam spodnji panel, se ne morem navadit na unity k težko pomanjšam okna, osebno mnenje.
<zdobersek> lmao @ webapps
<zdobersek> to niso nobene apps
<zdobersek> to so bookmark shortcuts
<dz0ny> škoda ker je niblyn že šel https://gist.github.com/1241769
<Seniorita> Kako nastaviti RA1, Val202 za internetne(spletne) radie (mp3,wma,ra) &mdash; Gist
<dz0ny> vse povezave tudi une interne skrite
<dz0ny> tako ta gre preko vlc in ne rabiš unga sranja od octoshape
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> to so bookmark shortcuts             a si prečekiral celoten video :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: are there boobies?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek maybe
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: LINK ME
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7vF-AB7SF4
<Seniorita> Introducing Ubuntu Web Apps      - YouTube
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na kterem casu?
<CrazyLemon> čas je relativen pojem
<CrazyLemon> na mojem je lahko 5..pri tvojem 3409341804391
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> vse je v firefoxu
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> no webapps
<uni4dfx> New Kids Nitro je kul film če še kdo ni vidu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Skener HP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38562/#p38562
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Skener HP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38563/#p38563
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Skener HP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38564/#p38564
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-20
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Skener HP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38565/#p38565
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Skener HP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38566/#p38566
<uni4dfx> sasa84 prezgodi, nbenga ni tle :P
<sasa84> uni4dfx, zgleda da sam ti dopoldne vstajaš :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ja k morm delat T_T
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ostali se pa grejo "Å¡tudentarijo" :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 al pa Å¡e to ne (morje)
<lupastro> ugotovljam, da 12.04 je totalno unfriendly za folk brez dobre internetne povezave....tolko in tako obsežnih updateov človek niti na winxp še ni videl....pa dober dan vsem
<uni4dfx> lupastro pa ne samo 12.04
<uni4dfx> vsi sistemi dandanes so tko narjeni
<uni4dfx> že samo za xpje inštalirat rabš internet, in to ne kakršnkol internet, bolš zate da je broadband ker ti bo zloadal vsaj 1GB updejtov
<lupastro> ja ja sej vem
<lupastro> sam to je katastrofalno....no, ne me narobe razumet, še dobro, da delajo popravke in so ful pridni in vse, sam doma kjer imam 4 mašine z ubuntujem in vaški wireless internet, ki dela kakor če on, si nisem updateal računalnikov že več kot leto dni :/
<dhbiker> bodi srečen da nisi na kakem arch linux al pa gentoo
<dhbiker> tam je Å¡ele zanimivo
<dhbiker> z updejti
<dhbiker> 3 dni nisem updejtal pa je že to: Total Download Size:    230.57 MiB
<sasa84> lupastro, 12.04... če je dan brez updejta, grem gledat, če mi modem dela :P
<lupastro> dhbiker: sej nekaj podobnega me čaka ob ponedeljkih v službi ;)
<lupastro> sasa84: haha prav cvikneš, da si brez neta, a ?:)
<sasa84> lupastro, mhm :)
<sasa84> fantje, kaj bi bla kšna fajn zadevščina za zapiske...? poleg laptopa in seveda blok+kuli
<lupastro> električno pisalo? oz. digital pen
<lupastro> sem imel tudi jaz to dilemo
<sasa84> lupastro, neki gledam...
<sasa84> lupastro, fajn bi blo, da bi pretvorl pisavo :)
<dhbiker> sasa84: vakuum ?
<sasa84> dhbiker, ?
<dhbiker> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2170148124/graficna-tablica-wacom-intuos4-s-usb
<dhbiker> ?
<Seniorita> Grafična tablica Wacom Intuos4 S, USB - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Skener HP ScanJet G2410  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38567/#p38567
<sasa84> dhbiker, mam bamboo od wacoma
<sasa84> sam... problem je, k je kšn uporabn software za tale wacom... pač dela sam na winsih a ne :S
<dhbiker> ne dela ?
<dhbiker> čudno
<dhbiker> kolega riše preko linuxev brez problema
<sasa84> dhbiker, sej gimp pa tele stvari delajo a ne... sam za kšne zapiske pa tko...je software bolš za win
<sasa84> mislm...to ni krivda wacoma a ne
<sasa84> s tablco se ej luštn igrat na winsih :)
<dhbiker> hh
<sasa84> sorči :)
<sasa84> pa kšne igrce so...še ful takih prčkarij, k so simpatične...ne d je sam za risat :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Skener HP ScanJet G2410  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38568/#p38568
<uni4dfx> kako se v libreoffice calc uporabla funkcije? zakaj se nč ne zgodi če vpišem =NOW()
<lupastro> kako se nič ne zgodi
<lupastro> kaj vidiš #####?
<uni4dfx> lupastro ne, notr se vpiše dobesedno =NOW() in tko ostane
<lupastro> uporabi gumbek za funkcije, ko se ti odpre izbirnik, poišči funcijo NOW in dvakrat klikni nanjo
<lupastro> meni dela
<uni4dfx> lupastro sm, isto
<lupastro> sicer mi tudi vpis dela ok
<lupastro> kje to pišeš v calcu al writerjevi tabeli?
<uni4dfx> lupastro v calcu
<lupastro> potem je nekaj narobe z instalacijo
<uni4dfx> nbena funkcija ne dela
<uni4dfx> tud če dam =COS(123)
<uni4dfx> tko ostane
<uni4dfx> jajca, pač open/libreoffice je itak skropucalo, nč novga
<lupastro> meni vse dela in to dobro...ne vem zakaj imaš ti težave, je pa res, da če si delal update libreofficea je lahko prišlo do kakšne napake
<uni4dfx> lupastro nevem, default ubuntu install je, nč nism šaru
<lupastro> tako sem se tudi sam zafrknil, ko sem delal upgrade libreoffice sem pozabil updateat apt...in so ble same težave, dokler nisem updateal in upgradeal kot je treba
<lupastro> ma funkcije same kot take pa vidiš torej?
<uni4dfx> lupastro če kliknem knofek mislš?
<lupastro> ja
<uni4dfx> yup
<uni4dfx> aha lej v drugih fieldih pa dela
<lupastro> ti da tudi za izpolnit polja, če 2x klikneš na funkcijo?
<uni4dfx> očitno je to polje nekak zjebano
<lupastro> mogoče imaš celico drugače naštimano
<lupastro> no pol je ok :P
<uni4dfx> ah
<uni4dfx> cell protection je biu vkloplen
<uni4dfx> cell protection je biu naštelan.. whatever the hell that is
<lupastro> no vidiš
<lupastro> tako napredna opcija je not, ti pa ga kličeš skropucalo
<lupastro> tc tc
<uni4dfx> blazno napredna ja :P
<uni4dfx> why implement new features when we can add "feature disabling" !
<uni4dfx> vseen je skropucalo
<uni4dfx> grafi so tak polom da kr boli
<lupastro> :) poisci kaj dobrega, je fajn za karmo ;)
<uni4dfx> kej dobrga v libreofficeu? hmm
<lupastro> grem na kosilo, lepo se imejte in fajn vikend vam želim ;)
<lupastro> ciaooo
<uni4dfx> dobrtek
<lupastro> 10x
<lupastro> :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, a so že vstal? :)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 eni so šli že nazaj spat
<sasa84> :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Skener HP ScanJet G2410  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38569/#p38569
<sasa84> zdobersek, klanjam se
<sasa84> :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala.
<sasa84> a si kej priden? kam si skril CrazyLemon ?
<zdobersek> hokus pokus, CrazyLemon je TU!
 * CrazyLemon shows up from a box
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> *tadaaaaaaaa*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Skener HP ScanJet G2410  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38570/#p38570
<sasa84> wow
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti si k dejvid koprfild
<sasa84> crazy je pa k... shannon, the female asistent :P
<sasa84> assistent
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> damn
<sasa84> assistant
<sasa84> končnm :P
<sasa84> ah... -m :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: mah, mam rajs asistentke
<zdobersek> da potem v zaodrju se one kako carovnijo pokazejo
<zdobersek> ta CrazyLemon se pa sicer obnasa k mona, ampak mu vsaj lasulja pristaja.
<sasa84> zdobersek, LOL :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti bom dal js mona...da ne bi ostal brez magic wanda..bom poslal sašo nad te
<zdobersek> LOL
<zdobersek> though, it's _magic_ wand, it can regrow!
<zdobersek> SIMSALABIM, NOV 'MAGIC WAND' DOBIM
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek saša je kot pesticid..enkrat ko se nate spravi..nč več ne more "regrow" :p
 * CrazyLemon hides
<zdobersek> hah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Limitless al Big Lebowski?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !g imdb the magic wand
<Seniorita> Meredith&#39;s Magic Wand (2011) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2042601/
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si meredith????????????
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> on je molly al pa theresa :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si pa woman two ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, priporočaš kšn film?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope
<sasa84> hm...
<CrazyLemon> ni že dolgo bilo nobenga filma ki bi bil vreden omembe
<zdobersek> kdor razume kotlicek, mu je dosti jasno.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj lohk tud kšn starejši film...mogoče ga nism gledala :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne spomnem se nobenga :)
<sasa84> ah CrazyLemon SmeškoLemon
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkzGEi9SVZc&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Vadba varne vožnje Šmarca      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek> 'ce zdej nism skor drek bruhu nam nkol lejga'
<zdobersek> LOLOLOLOL
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<CrazyLemon> in sasa84 ..wacap
<uni4dfx> puahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPVDs3RkJCQ&feature=relmfu
<Seniorita> Kerlc      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> original je bolši :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon želiš da pridem tja in ti primažem zaušnico? :D
<uni4dfx> ne najdem originala
<uni4dfx> sm ga pa že vidu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Skener HP ScanJet G2410  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38571/#p38571
<CrazyLemon> gud najt pipl
<Matthai> je kdo os tima slovenjenja Ubuntuja tukaj?
<Matthai> os -> od
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Skener HP ScanJet G2410  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38572/#p38572
<lynxlynxlynx> https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=502
<Seniorita> Working at Canonical | Canonical
<lynxlynxlynx> iščejo mešalce megle
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-15
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> uuuu :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, kavico?
<zdobersek> sasa84: <3
<zdobersek> sasa84: pistacije?
<sasa84> hooo hooo hooo zdobersek, moj zlatkan fant!
<sasa84> o mihi ;)
<miha> oo sasa84
<sasa84> lupastro, elow
<sasa84> kaj zdej mihec, a bo?
<miha> hm bo... pazim na mucke :)
<sasa84> na mucke miha ? ;)
<sasa84> a na mojo muco bi tud pazu? :P
<miha> hm :)
<miha> fajn vprašanje :D
<idioterna> a mas crno.
<zdobersek> a je v skatli?
<dz0ny_> a prede ko jo božaš al praska?
<CrazyLemon> [10:56:03] <miha> hm :)
<CrazyLemon> [11:07:04] <miha> fajn vprašanje :D
<CrazyLemon> 9min za replya
<CrazyLemon> joj miha miha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> meh..11 :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> moja muca je tigrasta pa taka ful mehka :P
<dz0ny_> lol at this http://instagram.com/sheeps_sell
<Pepelka> Instagram
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ its blank page?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: umisli si resen brskalnik
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ IE10?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kdaj si ti ratu tak n00b? :P
<johnnyyy> CrazyLemon: ali pa IE6 :)
<sasa84> ff odpre, chrome,...
<johnnyyy> opera men odpre
<sasa84> johnnyyy, sej vsem odpre...sam CrazyLemon ne :P
<sasa84> dz0ny_, sam... ovčke so pa lepe!
<sasa84> .pomoč
<dz0ny_> zihr ma hidden ban, da nebi kakšna ovca nastradala
<johnnyyy> dela na lepoto :)
<sasa84> dz0ny_, mogoče mu je mami naštimala tisto otroško zaščito...
<miha> CrazyLemon: hm
<sasa84> miha, kaj si pa ti zdej delou? :P
<miha> pazil na muce
<sasa84> oh...
<miha> :DDD
<idioterna> cudne so te tvoje muce, da je treba pazit nanje
<CrazyLemon> razvajene..tko kot sasa84 :)
<idioterna> ja moje muce so zlo samostojne
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/maca-doli.jpg
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst svoje muce nč ne mirkam :P
<idioterna> sej ma 9 zivljenj
<sasa84> idioterna, itak :>
<dz0ny_> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA3LzEwLzM1L1RBZ3F3QmQuYTk1OGIucG5nCnAJdGh1bWIJMTIwMHg5NjAwPg/5f02aeaf/7da/TAgqwBd.png
<dz0ny_> se ena http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA3LzEwLzk2L1FsOHg5LmQ1MmJlLmpwZwpwCXRodW1iCTEyMDB4OTYwMD4/564d8433/7b0/Ql8x9.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny_> huh, Tip se je nalašč registriral samo za to da je povedal kok kul/uporabno zadevo smo shekal.
<dz0ny_> ^^  temu ja z pravim proper appreciation
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/vvk-ehk/evalimine
<Pepelka> vvk-ehk/evalimine · GitHub
<Pepelka> »evalimine - e-hääletamise tarkvara«
<dz0ny_> mhm videli
<dz0ny_> toel gre zraven http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=pt&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.folhapolitica.org%2F2013%2F07%2Fhacker-de-19-anos-revela-como-fraudou.html%3Fm%3D1 v premislek
<Pepelka> Google Translate
<dz0ny_> .sporoči andrejz http://movim.eu/ alternativa če vam je xmpp še vedno pri srcu
<Pepelka> Movim - The kick-ass social network
<Pepelka> »Movim is a Free and Open Source decentralised social network based on a XMPP, a popular and enterprise-class standard protocol«
<dz0ny_> facebook ma Å¡e vedno odprt xmmp ...
<dz0ny_> .sporoči andrejz pa baje precej uspešno to uporablja francoska skupnost prevajalcev, dev itd http://blog.movim.eu/ubuntu-party-paris-13-04-podcast-of-the-conference/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Party Paris 13.04: Podcast of the conference - Movim Blog
<zdobersek> wat http://calorielab.com/news/2011/03/12/urine-boiled-eggs/
<Pepelka> Could Urine-Boiled Eggs Be China's Next Big Food Export? | CalorieLab - Health News & Information Blog
<Pepelka> »A diet, weight loss, nutrition, and food news blog with daily news roundups and diet tips, obesity«
<dz0ny_> mhm weirdos, pa to ni sam hina tud ostal asian world ma to navado
<dz0ny_> neka ptičja jajca so pa sploh speciality
<yang> tm pojejo vse zivo, mas trznice z pecenimi insekti
<dz0ny_> mhm UN je celo predlagal da bi se v podsaharski afriki prehranjevali z žuelkami
<yang> jah saj verjetno majo precej beljakovin :)
<yang> bols kt da so lacni
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Conky Manager Gets New Options, 4 New Themes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yeZOmZe4IvA/conky-manager-gets-new-options-4-new.html
<sasa84> dz0ny_, a to una jajčka, k poješ račko s kljunčkom in perjem vred? :P
<miha> sasa84: gurmanka
<sasa84> am...temu bi se odpovedala :P
<zdobersek> nic ne bomo stran metal! :>
<idioterna> http://25.media.tumblr.com/707641eefc42dc596764f699a5c60a7b/tumblr_mpxu4nrbtd1rr8iyzo1_500.jpg
<zdobersek> NOT FUNNEEH
<idioterna> yeah i aint laughing
<idioterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/arp4MvV_460s.jpg je se bl not funneh
<dz0ny_> sasa84 jaz samo kinder jajcka jem
<dz0ny_> kinder surprise
<CrazyLemon> ne maraš kokošjih?
<CrazyLemon> FYI.. KSP je 40% off :)
<zdobersek> dela na linuskih?
<CrazyLemon> za linukse ne vem..dela pa na ubuntuju
<zdobersek> yay
<zdobersek> kolk se mam casa?
<CrazyLemon> 27:38:00
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: portal je isto v akciji
<idioterna> dela na linuxih
<idioterna> vsaj men no
<dz0ny_> v2 ?
<CrazyLemon> portal 2 that is
<idioterna> KSP.
<idioterna> portal pa ne vem
<idioterna> i don't see why it shouldn't
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ja, portal2
<zdobersek> mas portal + portal2 bundle za ~5eur
<dz0ny_> frackin win, prav napisal bom this software works on all platforms excluding game consoles
<idioterna> cak what
<idioterna> portal dela na linuxu?
<dz0ny_> ja
<idioterna> hm tle ni pingvincka
<idioterna> u steamu
<idioterna> a to z wine dela
<zdobersek> a ni se v beti?
<dz0ny_> hm portal 1 dela za 2 pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> portal 1 dela
<CrazyLemon> preverjeno
<CrazyLemon> prek steama na ubuntuju brez winea that is :)
<idioterna> aha kul
<dz0ny_> fuckers majo free wifi, blokirajo pa vse kar ni http
<maxipin> kdo to?
<dz0ny_> meh lokalen barcek
<maxipin> vpn tudi ne dela?
<dz0ny_> nope ga nimam na 443
<CrazyLemon> kaj se pritožuješ sej si blizu doma :)
<sasa84> dz0ny_, v dolini majo bari wifi?
<sasa84> uf, grmi
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 26.8°C @15.07.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<breza> Rakek: 28.06°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:28:04, Sončni zahod: 14:49:27
<Pepelka> Forecast
<Pepelka> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<zdobersek> huh @ vzhod & zahod
<dz0ny_> do doma mam 70km
<dz0ny_> sasa majo druga ja
<dz0ny_> ene neki drzava financira
<dz0ny_> drugi so privat
<maxipin> .vreme Ribnica
<CrazyLemon> lokalni barcek..70km stran :D
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 25.1°C @15.07.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7400303,14.7265782
<breza> Ribnica: 29.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:26:41, Sončni zahod: 14:47:33
<Pepelka> Forecast
<Pepelka> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<CrazyLemon> only in babno polje .p
<maxipin> U mater tale bot je pa naspidiran ;)
<dz0ny_> to je misljeno en majhen privat
<dz0ny_> ne bliz doma
<maxipin> Kočevje je bližje ;)
<sasa84> dz0ny_, CrazyLemon te neki heca pa sam živi v enih rovtah :P
<CrazyLemon> res je..mi nimamo lokalnega bara
<idioterna> mate remote restoran
<CrazyLemon> to je res
<CrazyLemon> fyi..openshot je utter crap
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to zveš šele zdej? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a o openshotu?
<idioterna> kaj pa je openshot?
<idioterna> hm
<zdobersek> open source shotgun firearm
<idioterna> zgleda k video editor za retarde.
<zdobersek> running linux, streaming to youtube, enabling google hangouts
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cestitam, nisi retard
<idioterna> za malo manj neresno delo je kdenlive
<idioterna> za resno delo pa lahko priporocim samo autodesk smoke.
<CrazyLemon> za malo manj neresno delo uporabljaš neki kar se začne z K? c'mon.. tko zelo neresen pa že nisem da bi namestil shitload of K libraries
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/editing.png
<idioterna> worksforme.
<miha> len :p
<zdobersek> sizeof!
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/969729_471312329629743_1175449164_n.jpg
<dz0ny_> count
<dz0ny_> pinf
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> Yes, milord?
<dz0ny_> me like
<miha> .apt wipe
<breza> wipe, ewipe, nautilus-wipe, nwipe
<sasa84_> lol miha :)
<miha> kaj
<miha> to je pomembn ukaz
<CrazyLemon> .apt gir1
<breza> gir1.0-atk-1.0, gir1.0-avahi-0.6, gir1.0-babl-0.0, gir1.0-champlain-0.4, gir1.0-clutter-1.0, gir1.0-clutter-gtk-0.10, gir1.0-dbus-1.0, gir1.0-dbusmenu-glib-0.2, gir1.0-dbusmenu-gtk-0.2, gir1.0-desktopagnostic-1.0, gir1.0-freedesktop, gir1.0-gconf-2.0, gir1.0-glib-2.0, gir1.0-gmenu-2.0, gir1.0-gnomekeyring-2.0, gir1.0-goocanvas-0.10, gir1.0-gst-plugins-base-0.10, gir1.0-gstreamer-0.10, gir1.0-gtk-2.0, gir1.0-gtkchamplain-0.4, gi
<CrazyLemon> lots of gir1s :D
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: PuddleTag (Linux Audio Tag Editor) 1.0.2 RC1 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/oVuJLNbEgAU/puddletag-linux-audio-tag-editor-102.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gobject introspection
<dz0ny_> a poznamo kak wifi cracker za ios
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> ne poznamo
<CrazyLemon> js poznam wifi cracker za windows phone če te zanima!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> GGCL
<sasa84_> miha, glede pišk je lol :)
<miha> sasa84_: ja, sama si je kriva, velkega je iskala, velkega dobla
<sasa84_> lol
<zdobersek> jajce?
<zdobersek> ali falus?
<miha> zdobersek: ta drugo jo zgleda ni motl
<sasa84_> .vreme
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 27.2°C @15.07.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zaznavno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-07-15 17:28
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<breza> Rakek: 27.17°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:28:04, Sončni zahod: 14:49:27
<Pepelka> Forecast
<Pepelka> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<zdobersek> sasa84_: lih tam okol vas se nekej kuha :>
<sasa84_> zdobersek, res zoprno zuni zgleda :\
<CrazyLemon> ko bi bilo zoprno na obali :)
<zdobersek> zakaj se glede vremena pritozuje limona, ki sloni pred monitorjem?
<CrazyLemon> ker mi je vroče pred monitorjem? :)
<zdobersek> pejt se skopat
<CrazyLemon> why..do i stink? :)
<zdobersek> ne vem ... povej!
<CrazyLemon> i do not
<zdobersek> si se letos ze kopal v morju?
<CrazyLemon> i did not
<CrazyLemon> sm pa včeraj roko namakal v morju
<zdobersek> sama sreca te je
<sasa84_> lol
<zdobersek> https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/7/13/132
<Pepelka> LKML: Linus Torvalds: Re: [GIT pull] x86 updates for 3.11
<sasa84_> plohaaaaa breza plohaaaaa
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 27.2°C @15.07.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-07-15 18:18
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<breza> Rakek: 25.83°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:28:04, Sončni zahod: 14:49:27
<Pepelka> Forecast
<Pepelka> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<sasa84_> breza: ploha je, ne Å¡ibke padavine :P
<breza> Kerana saya ada otak.
<sasa84_> breza: translation pls
<breza> No se puede autorizar el ataque nuclear.
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> :D
<zdobersek> hahah :>
<miha> CrazyLemon: kak primorc si ti to
<miha> breza: bunga bunga
<breza> Dai stai serio!!!
<miha> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 26.2°C @15.07.2013 17:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 19.44°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:22:41, Sončni zahod: 14:47:14
<Pepelka> Forecast
<Pepelka> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<miha> breza ma mal narobe uro
<breza> Ma ma ma...
<miha> breza botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<breza> What's Botsnack?
<zdobersek> naah, mal smo tule v CE sonce prestavl
<miha> hehe
<sasa84_> breza: eat CrazyLemon
<breza> So you're a Death Eater?
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> breza: skuhej kofe zame pa za zdobersek
<breza> Well, I'm still not really sure who my favorite Beatle is. Ringo was the least easy to make fun of.
<sasa84> tole brezico pa morš met rad :D
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: kaj si to vzadi postavu?
<sasa84> breza: do you like ABBA?
<breza> What is Abba?
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> breza: chiquitita tell me what's wrong...
<breza> Svon is a person. If you are refering to svn that that is a software program.
<zdobersek> true.
<sasa84> :)))
<miha> breza je hujsi filozof od zizka
<breza> You're wrong. Haha.
<CrazyLemon> miha zakaj? :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Utilite’ – The $99 Ubuntu ARM PC  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zcWn-N6gGZ4/utilite-arm-ubuntu-pc-quad-core
<miha> 18:04 < zdobersek> si se letos ze kopal v morju?
<miha> 18:05 < CrazyLemon> i did not
<miha> 18:05 < CrazyLemon> sm pa včeraj roko namakal v morju
<CrazyLemon> miha Å¡e vedno ne vem zakaj
<CrazyLemon> lp bl4z :)
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: markov chains na začetku
<dz0ny_> pol sem prešaltal na distributed markov chain
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lP9PRFSIN6I
<Pepelka> Verbalno in fizično obračunavanje policista - YouTube
<dz0ny_> tole zna bit kul hw http://utilite-computer.com/web/utilite-specifications
<Pepelka> Utilite Specifications | Utilite
<Pepelka> »Utilite - a tiny ARM Linux desktopUtilite - a tiny ARM Linux desktop«
<miha> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/landing_pages/info/09/laptop-finder/ išče pa išče pa ne najde :D
<Pepelka> Which PC is right for me? | Laptop, Desktop, Tablet Finder | Lenovo | (US)
<Pepelka> »We want you to tell us what is the best laptop? Tell us what matters to you the most, when looking for the best laptop computers. Take a few minutes to tell us at Lenovo.«
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS6_HYyDvpk
<Pepelka> The Human Swarm | 9pm Tonight | Channel 4 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »We all like to think of ourselves as individuals, making up our own minds what to do and when to do it. But this eye-opening documentary, presented by Jimmy ...«
<LorD_DDooM> A se da zdaj že dobit kak spodoben ARM netbook <15.4" na katerega lahko naložiš Linux, nekaj takega kot Chromebook, samo da ni tako glomazno velik za netbook?
<CrazyLemon> chromebook je glomazno velik? sej je večina ~11"
<LorD_DDooM> U, pa res, ne vem zakaj sem imel v glavi da so samo 15"
<CrazyLemon> sam en je 15.6" če se prav spomnem
<LorD_DDooM> 290+poštnina iz amazona.de...
<CrazyLemon> raje nabavi chromebook pixel :p
<LorD_DDooM> Workstation pa že imam, hvala lepa :P
<dz0ny_> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2265534/ opa
<Pepelka> The Lifeguard (2013) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Liz W. Garcia. With Kristen Bell, Mamie Gummer, Martin Starr, Joshua Harto. A former valedictorian quits her reporter job in New York and returns to the place she last felt happy: her childhood home in Connecticut. She gets work as a lifeguard and starts a dangerous relationship with a troubled teenager.«
<CrazyLemon> small boobies for a lifeguard :/
<LorD_DDooM> Kako se že štarta program v Linuxih z drugim local jezikom... neki LANG=EN bash.sh ?
<CrazyLemon> LC_ALL=en bash.sh
<dz0ny_> hm tole bo spet klasika http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1937390/
<Pepelka> Nymphomaniac (2013) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Lars von Trier. With Charlotte Gainsbourg, Stellan Skarsgård, Stacy Martin, Shia LaBeouf. A self-diagnosed nymphomaniac recounts her erotic experiences to the man who saved her after a beating.«
<LorD_DDooM> Za sloveni locale bi bil LC_ALL=SL?
<CrazyLemon> sl ja
<dz0ny_> sl_SI.UTF-8 se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> ali pa sl_SI.utf-8
<maxipin> oo sasa84  maš linkedin :P
<CrazyLemon> locale -a
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<maxipin> setkbmapx si ;)
<zdobersek> koristi kdo FastMail?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.siol.net/scena/estrada/svet_slavnih/2013/07/kate_upton_je_ponosna_na_svoje_prsi.aspx
<Pepelka> Kate Upton je ponosna na svoje prsi - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Bikini model Kate Upton je na svoje prsi ponosna. Celo tako zelo, da svojim prijateljicam dovoli, da jo otipavajo.«
<CrazyLemon> F' yea
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Ocitno bos moral postat njena prijateljica
<LorD_DDooM> ž in š mi vidi, č in ć pa naredi presledek, ampak je nevidna zadeva
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi ponosen na njene amazing prsi
<LorD_DDooM> zadeva=črka
<dz0ny_> hm to zna bit kak problem z pisavo
<LorD_DDooM> Za fraconščino bi bilo pa LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8?
<CrazyLemon> recimo
<dz0ny_> hm kdaj pride ta opera mail
<dz0ny_> gmail so ravnokar pokvarili
<dz0ny_> .videl andrejz
<breza> dz0ny_: andrejz je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 2 dni nazaj z sporočilom: če je komu zlo dolgčas, lahko kakšen niz prevede :)
<maxipin> dzony_ zakaj so ga pokvarili?
<dz0ny_> maš neke table
<maxipin> Ma to je pa ja kui
<maxipin> kul*
<maxipin> TI reklame ven zmeče
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: sem gledu, da je Fastmail ubistvu od Opere
<dz0ny_> maxipin: to mi že filti počno
<dz0ny_> zdej mam pa družabno k mi meče zasebne maile
<dz0ny_> promovije k mi meče slo maile pa github
<maxipin> To nimaš filtra kull nastavljenega
<maxipin> Meni dela full super
<maxipin> e ebay reklame mi meče pod reklame
<maxipin> ko mi pa kakšen prodajalec kaj odpiše
<maxipin> pa pod private
<maxipin> dzony_: to si lahko itak zbrišeš te label-e
<maxipin> https://support.google.com/mail/answer/3055016?hl=en
<Pepelka> Inbox tabs and category labels - Gmail Help
<dz0ny_> ja hide kao
<sasa84> maxipin, mam linkedin :P
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, a bi moralo biti LC_ALL="en_GB.utf8" al brez narekovajev?
<CrazyLemon> brez
<CrazyLemon> pa probaj z utf-8
<LorD_DDooM> Poj kul. Fora je da mi ne zazna francoskih znakov sploh z eno FR tipkovnico
<maxipin> sasa84: kulči ;)
<sasa84> a sem te mogoče dodala? :P
<maxipin> Mogoče si :P
<maxipin> Mogoče neznaš povezat mojega imena pa priimka z nickname-mom
<maxipin> (bivši ziga555)
<brodul> ola
<brodul> a info@ubuntu.si kdo bere
<brodul> ker bi en mail tja poslal
<brodul> glede neformalnih srecanj odprte kode
<brodul> Andraz Brodnik iz kiberpipe drugace
<CrazyLemon> brodul bere bere.. brez skrbi :)
<brodul> k
<brodul> to je vse
<brodul> :D
<brodul> hvala
<brodul> :D
<CrazyLemon> np :D
<CrazyLemon> sicer nas večina bere tudi lugos mailing list tko da že vemo kaj boš napisal na info@ :D
<brodul> buuuu
<brodul> :D
<brodul> party breaker
<brodul> :d
<brodul> XD
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> aja brodul ko si že tu.. kaj se zdaj dogaja s kiberpipo glede na to da so študentje izglasovali da ne bo hotela na kersnikovi ?
<brodul> uhh, kiberpipe ne affecta
<brodul> ker iscemo novi prostor
<brodul> ce se prijavimo na sou
<brodul> nas bodo pomoje zavrnali
<brodul> pod zavodom k4/6 pa nocmo bit
<CrazyLemon> zavod k4/6 je pod Å¡ou lj?
<brodul> nekako ja
<brodul> sou je ustanovitelj
<CrazyLemon> ah
<brodul> drustvo bomo pomoje
<brodul> pisem status
<brodul> *statur
<brodul> t
<CrazyLemon> gl :)
<brodul> hmm
<brodul> ma slovenia wikipedia kaksen dopisni seznam
<brodul> ali kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> nisem slišal da bi meli
<dz0ny_> http://torrentfreak.com/hbo-asks-google-to-take-down-infringing-vlc-media-player-130715/
<Pepelka> HBO Asks Google to Take Down “Infringing” VLC Media Player | TorrentFreak
<Pepelka> »It's no secret that copyright holders are trying to take down as much pirated content as they can, but their targeting of open source software is something new. In an attempt to remove pirated copies of Game of Thrones from the Internet, HBO sent a DMCA takedown to Google, listing a copy of the popular media player VLC as a copyright infringement. An honest mistake, perhaps, but a worrying one.«
<CrazyLemon> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedija:Stik_z_nami
<Pepelka> Wikipedija:Stik z nami - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> oziroma https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedija:Dopisni_seznami
<Pepelka> Wikipedija:Dopisni seznami - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> sam je precej useless
<sasa84> maxipin, achsooooo :)
<brodul> kaj pa openblend
<brodul> java ljudje
<LorD_DDooM> A dvorzak rabi kak drug locale kot qwerty al je vseeno?
<brodul> CrazyLemon: poslal
<brodul> best efford
<brodul> :D
<dz0ny_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/972024_629492860405062_808075785_n.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-16
<andrejz> dz0ny_ kako kaj napreduje hydrid iso?
<andrejz> pa jutro vsem :)
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Zdravo, zdobersek
<dz0ny_> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> linus https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/7/13/132
<Pepelka> LKML: Linus Torvalds: Re: [GIT pull] x86 updates for 3.11
<Tadej> dan
<breza> Hej Tadej, lepo te je videti!
<idioterna> zdravo
<breza> Dober dan, idioterna
<idioterna> breza: Danes se pozdravlja... "Zdravo".
<breza> Well I love a different Jeff.
<idioterna> (pa v prihodnost se zazre)
<maxipin> Dober dan
<CrazyMelon> ta tip mi pa že gre na jetra
<zdobersek> kter tip?
<CrazyLemon> -NickServ- crazylemon has been ghosted.
<CrazyLemon> en američan si rad "sposodi" moj nick
<idioterna> men je en sved hotu "sterna" spizdit
<zdobersek> a je mogoce on DJ? :>
<idioterna> zdej sm mu ga pa releasnu
<NiceLurk> da bi ga pa registriru ti pa ne pade na pamet?
<zdobersek> good deeds pa to
<NiceLurk>  /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<NiceLurk>  /msg NickServ SET ENFORCE ON  tole pa enforce identifikacijo po 30ih sekundah
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a pol je on tud op al kaj?
<dz0ny_> andrejz, the men
<dz0ny_> ne nisem Å¡e pogledal tistega iso
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7XTHdcmjenI
<Pepelka> What the Tech Industry Has Learned from Linus Torvalds: Jim Zemlin at TEDxConcordiaUPortland - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zemlin's career spans three of the largest technology trends to rise over the last decade: mobile computing, cloud computing and open source software. As exe...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah
<CrazyLemon> NiceLurk registriran je..zato ga lahk ghostam :)
<CrazyLemon> ?     root     unknown TCP                                 <-- nethogs bug?
<sasa84> ej folk...a se da kam v xchat napisat, da te avtomatsko logira, namest /msg nickserv identify...
<dz0ny_> mhm
<sasa84> a tam k editaš server?
<CrazyLemon> tam imaš tudi polje za nickserv ja
<CrazyLemon> ali pa uporabiš !g xchat cap sasl
<Pepelka> cap_sasl_xchat.py - Freenode http://freenode.net/sasl/cap_sasl_xchat.py
<sasa84> huh CrazyLemon
<sasa84> hm... mislm, d mi je ratal :P
<sasa84> am...mislm d ne :P
<CrazyLemon> s čim se zdaj ukvarjaš.. sasl ali preprosto da vpišeš v polje za server tvoj pass :9
<sasa84> pa k mi je nek težil prej
<sasa84> sej zdej dela :)
<sasa84> mislm :P
<miha> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> o mihi
<yang> 11:28:55 up 544 days, 10:41,  4 users,  load average: 2.00, 1.99, 1.95
<yang> linux-kernel-3.x
<sasa84> http://www.bubblews.com/news/479960-shaved-orangutan-used-a-sex-slave-in-a-borneo-brothel-and-rescued-by-cops
<Pepelka> Shaved orangutan used a sex slave in a borneo brothel and rescued by cops. - News - Bubblews
<Pepelka> »Speak Freely. Write Your World.«
<sasa84> wtf?!
<yang> pri nas imamo rajsi bulmastife
<CrazyLemon> O_o "imamo"?? čudn tič si ti yang
<miha> :D
<idioterna> a ni to like ful old news, da se velike opice za to zlorabla
<idioterna> sam so kr nevarne, k so precej mocne
<idioterna> podobn k hijene namest psov
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] anzx: Ubuntu 13.04 - problem z inštalacijo OS-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40446/#p40446
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, res se je za ustrašit pr "imamo" od yang :P
<miha> hm
<idioterna> sasa84: cemu?
<sasa84> jst tko pravm... otroc, živali, mrtvi ljudje NO GO... spol, število, (lohk tud sklon :P) pa po volji :D
<idioterna> spolna zloraba psov mene znatno manj skrbi kot mesnopredelovalna industrija
<sasa84> oboje je res sick...
<miha> hot dog?
<sasa84> lol miha
<idioterna> sasa84: ja, ampak eno je legalno, vseprisotno in skoraj vsi ljudje si oblizujemo prste ob tem
<sasa84> ob hot dogu? :P
<miha> idioterna: si vegetarijanc?
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, pa kje si ti miši ^^
<idioterna> drugo je pa prepovedano, zelo redko in zgolj ena od mnogih oblik deviacij
<idioterna> miha: ne.
<idioterna> sej sm napisu "oblizujemo"
<sasa84> idioterna, verjetno nam je vsem jasno, da požremo svega i swašta
<idioterna> ja, ampak to je bistveno vecji problem kot en revez k ga spolno vzburjajo psi
<idioterna> tut tisti idioti k so tolkl po kobilah v skocjanskem zatoku so vecji problem
<idioterna> neki je 10 al pa mogoce clo 100 psov k jih rejpajo
<idioterna> neki je pa 100 miljonov ton prasicov kur puranov krav
<idioterna> k jih prakticno nonstop mucimo ampak to je ok ker spohana bedrca so pa res dobra.
<sasa84> idioterna, fileji so res fajn :P
<miha> idioterna: jst redno Jadranko berem, ma poln takih člankov
<miha> mi je res hudo, ampak
<sasa84> ampak...miha je lačn :)
<miha> sicer bil nekoč vegetarijanc, sam ne maram zelenjave tolk
<miha> tak da sm zelo enolično jedu
<miha> pa  mi blo enkrat dost
<sasa84> jaz sem tud bla vegi...ampak ne zato, ker bi bli pujski kao bogi
<miha> sasa84: ;)
<idioterna> ja no
<idioterna> sej yang si ga tut ne namaze z vazelinom zato k bi bli mastifki kao bogi
<idioterna> it's just how it is, ane.
<idioterna> mislm, ta racionalizacija vedno deluje, ce jo je clovk prpravljen sprejet
<miha> bulmastifi so največ naredl za demokracijo v slo
<miha> slava jim
<idioterna> to mas ti neki pomesane pojme
<idioterna> najvec za demokracijo je naredu kucan osebno
<idioterna> pol pa dolg nic
<idioterna> pol pa pridejo razni borci pa partizani pa narodni heroji
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: Tole berem http://www.casnik.si/index.php/2013/07/12/ateizem-je-vera/
<Pepelka> Ateizem je vera - Časnik
<Pepelka> »Slovenija je že od leta 1945 v rokah strupenega in zlohotnega ateizma. Ateizacija javnega življenja je popolna do te mere, da ateizem sprejemamo ne le kot prevladujočo verovanje, temveč kot določujočo misel. Že skoraj 70 let sistematično izganjajo krščanstvo iz naše narodne zavesti, naše kulture in navad. Zadnji primer je izgon Cankarjeva Očenaša hlapca Jerneja iz parlamenta, a stvar se ne konča tu. Vsak vernik, posebno laiki v javnih sl
<sasa84> o đizs LorD_DDooM :)
<miha> ja ateizem je vera. jst sm Å¡e za ateizem prevelik nevernik.
<miha> sasa84: reši mojo dušo :p
<sasa84> miha, ah...to ni zanimiv :P
<idioterna> to je nonsense
<idioterna> ateizem je odsotnost vere.
<idioterna> religije je itak treba cimprej na smetisce zgodovine pomest
<idioterna> to je slabs k opij
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: omg no
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: Ne verovati v Boga je popolnoma nerazumno dejanje, kajti za tako odločitev je potrebno posiliti vsa dejstva, ki so razumu na razpolago.
<idioterna> AMPAK TINČEK! BOGA NI!!!
<miha> idioterna: odsotnost vere je agnosticizem. pač nimaš pojma.
<miha> ateizem je vera, da Boga ni
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ne spoznas se
<idioterna> ateizem ni isto kot antiteizem
<idioterna> agnosticizem ni odsotnost vere.
<miha> :)
<idioterna> komot si agnostik in verujes.
<idioterna> agnostik samo ne ve
<idioterna> ateist pravi, da mu se nihce ni pokazal
<idioterna> antiteist pravi, da ni.
<idioterna> js sicer ne morem vedet, da ni
<idioterna> ampak so far so good, ane.
<miha> <a href="fileadmin/cerkno/desno/Razpisi-2/Naro%C4%8Dilo%20male%20vrednosti%3A%20Sanacija%20plazu%20na%20gozdni%20cesti%20Pri%20Jazcu%20v%20Gorenjih%20Novakih/Razpisna%20dokumentacija.pdf" target="_blank">Razpisna dokumentacija</a> <br />
<miha> damn ta copypsate
 * miha heka
<miha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godfellas tole sm hotu
<Pepelka> Godfellas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> tule je Bog totalno kul :D
<miha> debatirata z Benderjem
<miha> sasa84: poznaš?
<miha> http://pinterest.com/pin/56858014018623593/
<Pepelka> Ribarjenje za uporabnimi podatki - gesli, ... | Spletna tveganja
<sasa84> miha, sem že slišala 1x...sam nimam pojma o čem se gre :)
<miha> Bender: Are you some sort of gallactic super-computer? God: Possibly, I am user-friendly.
<miha> Bender: I was god once.    God: I saw, you were doing fine, until everybody died.
<miha> precej smešno
<miha> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756880/quotes
<Pepelka> "Futurama" Godfellas (TV Episode 2002) - Quotes - IMDb
<Pepelka> »"Futurama" Godfellas (TV Episode 2002) Quotes on IMDb: Memorable quotes and exchanges from movies, TV series and more...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Ubuntu 13.04 - problem z inštalacijo OS-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40447/#p40447
<dz0ny_> yay got first donation for foss project :P
<miha> zaslužu si?
<dz0ny_> ja 1€ :P
<dz0ny_> moram Å¡e 10 njih da sploh kaj dobim :P
<miha> sj bo
<yang> dzony a si lansiral android app
<dz0ny_> nope en plugin za developerje
<dz0ny_> http://zenpencils.com/comic/123-erica-goldson-graduation-speech/
<Pepelka> ERICA GOLDSON: Graduation speech
<dz0ny_> btw zaslužit z android prodajajo je težko, kot prvo moraš met firmo v tujini, kot drugo plačaš več kot pa lahko imaš
<yang> na zavodu majo prosto delovno mesto za programerja,sysadmina,network admina lahk se prjavte
<yang> to je one-in all pozicija
<dz0ny_> all in one :P
<yang> ja no all in one
<yang> mikropis je firma
<dz0ny_> yea thats not for me
<yang> mikrocop
<sasa84> dz0ny_, a ti delaš sam na RT?
<dz0ny_> zgleda kot da hočejo devopa, sam ne znajo tega še napisat
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ne tam sploh ne delam :P
<yang> dzony odvisno od appa, pa kje delas reklamo, eni slovenci so z enim muckom miljonarji ratal
<dz0ny_> btw wth is RN
<dz0ny_> mislim rt
<dz0ny_> aja radio terminal
<dz0ny_> ne tist je bl hobi
<dz0ny_> yang: mhm poznam
<yang> mors nardit ful dobr wevsite
<yang> pa live dowload etc.
<sasa84> achso dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> no karkoli počenš z glasbo pa spletom
<dz0ny_> plačaš toliko da te peče
<yang> ok grem mam obisk
<dz0ny_> razen če je spletni radio pa brez oglasov
<dz0ny_> podcast download je 1€
<dz0ny_> če bo kdo kaj razmišljal o kakšenm legalnem načinu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] anzx: Re: Ubuntu 13.04 - problem z inštalacijo OS-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40448/#p40448
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek LorD_DDooM FYI danes ob 21.00 SLO 1 drugi del dokumentarca Legendarni Tour de France
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1002312_10151775923071753_1264860636_n.jpg     madona kok ta zemanta ima direktorjev :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Ubuntu 13.04 - problem z inštalacijo OS-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40449/#p40449
<miha> kir je idioterna ? :)
<idioterna> un v majci z biciklom.
<sasa84> idioterna, kje pa ma kdo majvo z biciklom? :P
<sasa84> a un zadi je moj sosed? :)
<sasa84> aa, pol si ti zraven soseda?
<miha> kje je kak bicikl?
<miha> sasa84: pomagi
<sasa84> zadi en v svetlo plavi majčki
<sasa84> a bo Å¡lo miha ? :)
<miha> bo
<miha> hvala obema :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ubuntu.si kolesarski dresi - kok je zdej s tem?
<zdobersek> 'Po njegovih besedah je Bratuškova z napovedjo, da se bo umaknila ob njegovi morebitni kandidaturi, pokazala spoštovanje do začetkov stranke.'
<zdobersek> ne vem, ce je zoki tole prav razumel.
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/tehnovice/snowden-android-so-razvijali-tudi-ameriski-obvescevalci
<Pepelka> Snowden: Android so razvijali tudi ameriški obveščevalci | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Lastniki telefonov galaxy S4, one in Xperia Z naj ne bi bili varni pred vohunjenjem.«
<idioterna> neverjetno :)
<idioterna> sokantno!
<dz0ny_> sasa84 a v cerknici je kak shop k prodaja kaj od apple
<idioterna> sadje zelenjava
<zdobersek> seveda so ga razvijal, ce je bil Android planiran za uporabo v NSA(?)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek design je (95% done).. samo še pošlješ mail žolni ali pa banem pa ga imaš :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa plačaš ga pred prevzemom :D
<zdobersek> ... damn.
<zdobersek> sem ze mislu!
<CrazyLemon> vem!
<zdobersek> kolk pa je skode?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tko zgleda https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/dres.png
<CrazyLemon> seveda tisti sponzorji so just proof of concept
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dej sebe sliko :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nism tko dobr z gimpom :>
<andrejz> CrazyLemon a mogoče veš kako je z ubuntu.si majicami (koliko jih je še)?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz moje mnenje je.. ogromno :)
<CrazyLemon> bi jih pa blo fajn prevzet pa kakšno podarit/prodat ob knjigi :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz bo pa brodul vedu več o tem :)
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ne d bi jst vedla
<sasa84> zakaj?
<sasa84> aja dz0ny_ ... možno pa da ma kej castel, ker prodaja od simobila... tko d mogoče kej za iphine, kšn ipad...?
<sasa84> sam vseen se bl nagibam k ne...k bi kej pisal kao apple reseller
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk je teh dresov v pretoku?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek uff tam nekje okrog
<CrazyLemon> 0 se giblje Å¡tevilo
<dz0ny_> sm mislu da je bl grifon tak
<dz0ny_> mah usb kabl je razpadel
<CrazyLemon> kupi drug usb kabl
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> ja sej to je moj namen
<CrazyLemon> miha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRmNAlDCGVo     komad o tebi :)
<Pepelka> Klapa Cakulone - Nini nani, Miho mali - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Klapa Ćakulone - Nini nani, Miho mali album: Sanak ide niz ulicu (p) & (c) Aquarius Records 2013.«
<CrazyLemon> oziroma uspavanka zate :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: +/- 2? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tako.. bl -2 kot +2 :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je kak drug community ze dizajniral taksne drese?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek slovenian community ali community in general? :D
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu bicycle bib shorts
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Cycling Bib-shorts - Canonical Store http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=776
<zdobersek> damn
<zdobersek> discontinued
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek like i said..dobiš .svg pošlješ ga banem/žolni/tamai in je to to.. nisem pa prepričan če tamai izdeluje v tako majhnih količinah
<miha> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEf1tIPruAU ta je lepa
<Pepelka> METULJČEK CEKINČEK (otroška) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Metuljček cekinček, ti potepinček, kje si pa bil? Pri majceni cvetki, drobni marjetki, medek sem pil. Potem ko želodček, poln kot sodček, bil je nalit. Sem r...«
<CrazyLemon> miha ampak ta ne poje o mihi! tista pa! :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: ena marijetka mi povedla za to pesem :D
<miha> sam kak zavijajo
<CrazyLemon> miha a to pomeni da si jo oprašil? :)
<miha> pr tej miha...
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne
<miha> CrazyLemon: pomeni, da mi je všeč pesmica
<CrazyLemon> miha ampak pesmica bi ti bila še bl všeč če bi se spomnil marijetke in ... :>
<miha> seveda bi mi bla CrazyLemon
<miha> kaj pa tole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY805a6PCIA
<Pepelka> .mojster miha-bomo zmogli - YouTube
<brodul> CrazyLemon: majce so v skladiscu na kersnikovi. Bom prestel koliko jih se je.
<brodul> Pomoje bom v nedeljo kodil okoli
<brodul> *hodil
<CrazyLemon> brodul bom sporočil andreju.. hvala
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ? :)
<CrazyLemon> you a fairy? :>
<dz0ny_> majce?
<dz0ny_> me want
<zdobersek> I INVOKE THE FIFTH AMENDMENT
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: portal 2 sale se ti izteka
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> ne bom
<idioterna> fifth amendment?
<idioterna> what are you, some kind of terrorist?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] anzx: Re: Ubuntu 13.04 - problem z inštalacijo OS-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40450/#p40450
<zdobersek> no comment, da ne bom dobu kej na vrata.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj se dogaja s tabo fant? čemu si tako prijazen? te vročina daje? :/
<zdobersek> karma boosting
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you know i'm not putting out right?
<zdobersek> !define putting out
<CrazyLemon> !g dictionary putting out
<Pepelka> put out - definition of put out by the Free Online Dictionary ... http://www.thefreedictionary.com/put+out
<miha> !g dictionary cake is a lie
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: the cake is a lie http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=the%20cake%20is%20a%20lie
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ...
<CrazyLemon> google play ima nov design
<CrazyLemon> fugly
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Create A Bootable Windows PE ISO Under Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/UjawHDOSRi0/how-to-create-bootable-windows-pe-iso.html
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> miha, dej skuhi kofe za naju z zdobersek
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Africa’s MTN Group Joins Ubuntu Touch CAG  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EKA5qcjmhdo/africas-mtn-joins-ubuntu-touch-cag
<miha> sasa84: lahk
<sasa84> ju ar lejt miha !
<zdobersek> sasa84: still, we gonna get sum coffeeee
<sasa84> jeeeej zdobersek
<sasa84> a bi štrudelčka (višnje+jogurt)?
<zdobersek> sasa84: lahko, jst pa prnesem strudl cesnje + borovnice
<yang> a drugim ga pa ne bos ponudila sasa84 ?
<miha> sasa84 se sam s celjani ukvarja :)
<miha> 15:30 < brodul> CrazyLemon: majce so v skladiscu na kersnikovi. Bom prestel koliko jih se je.
<miha> 15:30 < brodul> Pomoje bom v nedeljo kodil okoli
<miha> 15:30 < brodul> *hodil
<miha> 15:31 < CrazyLemon> brodul bom sporočil andreju.. hvala
<dz0ny_> ping
<dz0ny_> a me kdo pinga
<miha> 19:06 -!- dz0ny_ is away: Fishing..., something
<miha> 19:06 CTCP PING reply from dz0ny_: 0.758 seconds
<yang> 19:08 [freenode] -!- dz0ny_ is away: Fishing..., something
<yang> 19:08 [freenode] CTCP PING reply from dz0ny_:
<yang> nic ne pise
<dz0ny_> grr zadnje sporocilo je bilo ob 15.30?
<dz0ny_> ce ne mi je sper weechat kaput
<yang> 19:10 [freenode] CTCP PING reply from dz0ny_: 0.148 seconds
<yang> zanimivo ce napisem /ctcp dz0ny_ ping mi ne pokaze cajta
<yang> ce pa napisem /ping dz0ny_ pa pokaze cas
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Ubuntu 13.04 - problem z inštalacijo OS-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40451/#p40451
<sasa84> miha, a pol se morm tud s tabo ukvarjat, ker si iz "cela"?
<miha> sasa84: ce noces, ni treba
<CrazyLemon> kids :>
<sasa84> miha, lej... ti sam neki brbljaš, da bi pa na kofe povabu, k greš mim... tam te pa nema :P
<miha> res je :p
<sasa84> vidš...pol sam pšt <:P
<sasa84> sm misnla, d si kej zainteresiran...pa ama ništa :P
<sasa84> tko d..bod kr tih pol a ne :P
<miha> ze tiho :p
<zdobersek> .yt MGMT Kids
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<zdobersek> eh, sej je ni
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: breza gone MIA
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube MGMT Kids
<Pepelka> MGMT - Kids - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4EK4HSPkI
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Twitter Client ‘Birdie’ Refines Look, Adds New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/N1fO5Uej-y0/birdie-twitter-app-updates-with-conversations
<dz0ny_> Å tevilo aktivnih prenosov ISO datoteke: 885
<zdobersek> thanks NSA!
<dz0ny_> hm moram graf najt da vidm kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> Število končanih prenosov ISO datoteke: 8
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> to so IMO announce request
<CrazyLemon> +s
<dz0ny_> ne to je req ki ga client pošlje taktro ko ti stisneš resume al pa začne downlaod v tej seji
<sasa84> breza opet radi :P
<breza> Ok.
<CrazyLemon> breza radiš?
<breza> Radios don't move.
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<idioterna> dobr te je.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] anzx: Re: Ubuntu 13.04 - problem z inštalacijo OS-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40452/#p40452
<sasa84> breza, kje si bla prej?
<sasa84> breza: kje si bla prej?
<breza> Ne zanima te.
<sasa84> haha :D
<idioterna> predrznost pa taka
<zdobersek> cheeky breza
<zdobersek> breza: who let the dogs out?
<breza> Who, who, who?
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdMjr8cuEy8&feature=player_detailpage
<Pepelka> The Gatekeepers Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Shin Bet Documentary - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn The Gatekeepers Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Shin Bet Documentary ...«
<dz0ny_> breza: time to sleep?
<breza> Sleep?
<dz0ny_> breza: ah you don't sleep
<breza> Yes I do.
<dz0ny_> omg skins so, čist zamudu
<CrazyLemon> skins?
<zdobersek> koze.
<CrazyLemon> breza che cosa?
<breza> Que?
<CrazyLemon> breza habla espanol?
<breza> No.
<CrazyLemon> breza speak english?
<breza> SI!
<CrazyLemon> breza parla italiano?
<breza> SI.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] anzx: Re: Ubuntu 13.04 - problem z inštalacijo OS-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40453/#p40453
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: uk tv
<CrazyLemon> breza govoriš slovensko?
<breza> De ba nemoj me furati.
<dz0ny_> hipster musko majo :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ti si tak hipster da kr ne morem verjet :)
<CrazyLemon> breza pričaš bre srpski? .d
<breza> Va?
<CrazyLemon> sam s kje ona to pobira
<CrazyLemon> a je kak database full of shite? :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://soundcloud.com/segal
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny_> tole je producent
<dz0ny_> music producer za skins
<zdobersek> steven?!
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ not my cup of tea :)
<zdobersek> mogoce pa je tvoj krigl pira!
<CrazyLemon> za tole musko moraš kako tabletko lsd-ja spit
<zdobersek> dz0ny_ uncovered
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nisem ljubitelj pira :)
<dz0ny_> http://8tracks.com/dz0ny/skins-uk-mix
<Pepelka> 8tracks radio | Skins (UK) mix (13 songs) | free indie and shoegaze music playlist
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: martini?
<dz0ny_> mja tist je njegova produkcija
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nisem Å¡e probal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vino?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek probal nazadnje traminca.. se ga da pit.. ostalih vrst vin pa ne prenašam
<dz0ny_> bottom line prek skins sem imel prvi stik z uk musko, thats why i love skins
<dz0ny_> :P
<dz0ny_> ln
<CrazyLemon> pejt skin en..pejt :p
<CrazyLemon> ln
<zdobersek> mhm, mhm
<zdobersek> skinheadovci more like!
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve katero mesto je DX gateway?
<zdobersek> ??
<zdobersek> kaksno mesto?
<zdobersek> http://us.gateway.com/gw/en/US/content/dx-series/dx-series
<Pepelka> DX Series
<CrazyLemon> !g dx.com
<Pepelka> DealeXtreme - Cool Gadgets at the Right Price - DX Free Shipping ... http://dx.com/
<zdobersek> hm .. skor zagotovo ni Koper.
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam pa da tudi ni peking
<CrazyLemon> ker ni dostopa do morja
<zdobersek> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-17
<dz0ny_> jutro
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> What is it now?
<dz0ny> k
<dz0ny> andrejz: tle?
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> dz0ny, jap
<dz0ny> kdaj rabiš tist dvd
<dz0ny> datum...
<dz0ny> .sc Avicii - Wake Me Up
<breza> Avicii - Wake Me Up (Extended Mix)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/aviciiofficial/avicii-wake-me-up-extended-mix ♥40,019 ▶1,246,298
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> Suits are back!
<andrejz> dz0ny ~ 25 . 7.
<andrejz> a je kak napredek?
<andrejz> pa mimogrede, kakšen je vzrok, da so številke aktivnih prenosov absurdno poskočile (> 1000 za 64 bitno različico)?
<CrazyLemon> high demand!
<dz0ny> andrejz: pojma nimam, problem je ker nimam statistike za dan
<lynxlynxlynx> 1900 v Eksperiment baru nasproti Fokulusa odprtokodno srečanje
<lynxlynxlynx> bodo zdaj mesečna
<lynxlynxlynx> tole je ta petek
<miha> dan
<breza> Zdravo, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/igre/2013/07/igricarji_denar_zasluzek_igre_dota_league_of_legends.aspx
<idioterna> eh, lol.
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/Z2R9I.gifH
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/Z2R9I.gif
<idioterna> even
<idioterna> also CrazyLemon DX posilja iz razlicnih skladisc
<CrazyLemon> sam sm mislu da zaslužijo več :)
<idioterna> ce mas sreco in je iz hongkonga pride v max dveh tednih
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ampak meni je že cca. dober teden v pekingu paket.. in se ne premika
<idioterna> ce mas smolo in je iz kje drugje je 5 tednov kr normalno
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡el iz guanghzouja v shenzhen in nato zdaj v peking
<CrazyLemon> https://tinyurl.com/pvth5v6
<CrazyLemon> track log
<idioterna> sounds terrible
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: ko bo več gledalcev, bodo tudi zaslužki večj
<andrejz> večji
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: to da je naval na torrente bi razumel, če bi ljudje več torrentov dol potegnil, pa jih ne, samo število dejavnih prenosov se je povečalo
<sasa84> jutro andrejz
<andrejz> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, andrejz
<dz0ny> realno je 1 torrent na dan, klineti se tud ne držijo protokola
<dz0ny> zato so tako čudne cifre rečejo da so začel prejemat, pol pa ne pošljejo sem končal al pa sem pauziral
<dz0ny> v php bi mroal potem dejankso gledat kdaj gre nek klinet offline pa ga tako trackat
<dz0ny> sam na temu hostu se ne da, pa ne vem ce bi bili zadovoljni :P
<zdobersek> dz0ny gre v NSA :>
<dz0ny> zdobersek: pazi se public trackerjev ,če se gre data mining točne vejo kaj ti je všeč pa kakšna nagnjenja maš
<dz0ny> nima imena tracker kar tako
<zdobersek> dz0ny: not related - Web-based email odjemalec, obstaja?
<dz0ny> client only?
<zdobersek> mhm
<dz0ny> hm google nacl socket api smtp
<zdobersek> ok, pol ne obstaja.
<dz0ny> nacl je edina stvar k podpira raw sockete
<zdobersek> kaj pa recimo da je vmes se en WebSocket proxy?
<dz0ny> vem da obstaja irc
<dz0ny> maš tcp to websocket proxy
<dz0ny> sam še vedno rabiš tls implementirat
<zdobersek> mja, zdej moras imet odjemalca, ki se ti veze na websocket server, ta pa potem relayja na IMAP/POP/SMTP
<dz0ny> mhm pa če se greš kak bl secure server boš moral nekje v stacku še tls implementirat
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://flackr.github.io/circ/
<zdobersek> nacl je shite
<zdobersek> dz0ny: tls je potreben od proxyja do email serverja, od odjemalca do ws proxyja lahko uporabljas wss
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sej ne uporabljaš nacl
<dz0ny> samo api ki ga ponuja glej https://github.com/flackr/circ/blob/master/package/bin/net/abstract_tcp_socket.js
<dz0ny> sam mora bit nujno chrome/chromium app
<zdobersek> ja, ker je tole chrome-specific API, kterga Safari/IE/Firefox najverjetneje sploh ne bojo vzel v razmislek
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> jaz bi sel v smeri da maš light imap client > websocket clienta
<dz0ny> to ti dela potem povsod
<zdobersek> hm, websocket bi ubistvu koristu kot wrapper okol IMAP
<zdobersek> vsaj za zacetek, da lahko naredim nek simpl odjemalec ki bi izpisoval data dump
<dz0ny> my dream would be golang imap client ki potem data pošlje prek websocketa
<zdobersek> mhm, sem mel isto golang v misli
<zdobersek> h
<dz0ny> nekje sem imel smtp server, ki je pošiljal raw dump prek websocketa, pa sem zgleda zbrisal
<zdobersek> websocket package obstaja
<dz0ny> mhm native je
<dz0ny> v std lib
<dz0ny> !g go-websocket github
<dz0ny> toel si poglej https://github.com/garyburd/go-websocket
<dz0ny> oz tole https://github.com/ubuntu-si/go-ubuntusi-log/blob/master/routes/socket.go
<dz0ny> tko je bil log narjen
<dz0ny> za ta kanal
<zdobersek> mja, so many things, so little time
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kakšna je pa motivacija?
<dz0ny> mislim zakaj bi to delal?
<zdobersek> sel bi stran od gmaila, ampak bi ostal na nekem web klientu
<dz0ny> zdobersek: roundcube?
<zdobersek> 'Roundcube Webmail is written in PHP'
<zdobersek> naah
<CrazyLemon> pejt na yahoo :>
<zdobersek> nevah!!
<dz0ny> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/v-sloveniji-okoli-150-posameznikov-ki-so-sposobni-ekstremizma/313312
<zdobersek> 'ogrozenost skrajnih skupin'??
<dz0ny> ja wording je cudn :P
<andrejz> @zdobersek: zanimiv oglaševalski pano sem videl par let nazaj na Krku. Pisalo je "I homofobi so ljudi."
<CrazyLemon> su*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: da boš natreniral regexp http://regexcrossword.com/
<napsy> lp
<andrejz> no pol pa tako CL
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: nared en wemail client k ma nodejs in ruby zadej :)
<napsy> Sky[x]: kok ti gre? :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ja nima smisla ruby + nodejs skup tlačt, to je tko kot php pa cobol
<Sky[x]> to je res
<Sky[x]> pol pa just js :)
<dz0ny> nah golang al pa rust -> the future
<napsy> dz0ny: delas kaj v golang?
<dz0ny> mhm trenutno en distributed "spam" sistem :P
<CrazyLemon> spammer
<CrazyLemon> lp napsy
<napsy> lp
<napsy> heh spam sistem
<dz0ny> kaj cm ce hocejo 20k mailov v 10 min spravt ven
<dz0ny> ti social media so jih čist pokvaril
<dz0ny> itak fol ne zdi ob 20.00 pa gleda če bo kaj dobil po pošti
<dz0ny> it's money i don't care
<Sky[x]> true :)
<dz0ny> hm tole je pa lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yio6mDAXFBg
<napsy> sfw?
<dz0ny> slo glasbeniki v tujini tako služijo denar
<yang> dz0ny: verjetno se bo omar razpisal za lady, kako uspesen je bil v Londonu
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<napsy> dober glas ma
<napsy> spila pa najbol u izi komad
<napsy> kr kul
<napsy> sam bi raj vidu da kj bol zapletenga zaigra
<yang> mogoce je na evropski turneji
<napsy> zaka tak mislis?
<yang> smal se hecam, zoprn mi je ta tip
<napsy> glas ma dober, mal je zgubu fame ker se je prjavu na tisto emo al ka ze
<napsy> tolk slab pa tut ni
<sasa84_> la laaa laaaa
<yang> za na podzemno je uredu
<sasa84_> napsy, ja kje pa ti hodš dušica :D
<napsy> lp
<napsy> yang: mislim da je to prej zajebancja
<sasa84_> omar bi dobu več pluskov pr yang, če bi špilu "đezz"
<yang> sasa84_: men je vsec se kaj drugega kot jazz
<yang> ampak naberjev opus je bolj za najstnike
<napsy> anyway, ni tolk slab glasbenik
<napsy> sicer ga ne poslusam, sm pa slisu ze vlk slabs
<yang> napsy: ne glej kaj preigrava od tujih komadov
<yang> ampak kaj on sam ustvarja
<napsy> yang: to vsi delajo, ce nisi opazu
<yang> eni vec, drugi manj ja
<yang> v sloveniji je precej kvalitetnih glasbeniukov tudi
<dz0ny> sasa84_: ne boš verjela kr povsod majo ipad usb kabl, sam za 45€
<napsy> drzi
<yang> sicer  o glasbi se prepirat je brezveze, ker ima vsak svoj okus
<dz0ny> o.O cerkenca dražja kot postojna
<dz0ny> miha: pepelke ni
<miha> hm
<miha> laufa, ne vem zakaj ni tle
<sasa84_> 45€ je pa kr dnarčk dz0ny
<Pepelka88> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<sasa84_> pepelka že 88 let stara...majke!
<sasa84_> nč še demence pa to
<miha> nene, to je nazi oznaka
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<dz0ny> sasa84_: ja too much v postojni sem dobil za 13€ v merkatorju
<yang> dz0ny: to je pa kr velik 45 za kabl
<yang> dz0ny: kaksen tech trade poglej
<yang> je verjetno s postnino vred cenej, al pa od kitajcev
<yang> kitajci majo free shipping
<yang> dx.com
<Guest76190> ah..
<Guest76190> kašn guest :\
<miha> se skrivaš
<dz0ny> mhm sem dobil za 13€
<Guest76190> ma nism se registrirala v roku 30s :P
<Guest76190> brb
<miha> ssh prasica12@triton.gfd.si
<miha> hm
<miha> mam jst smolo s copypaste :D
<miha> sasa84_: http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/16/vatican-indulgences-pope-francis-tweets
<Seniorita> Vatican offers 'time off purgatory' to followers of Pope Francis tweets | World news | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Papal court handling pardons for sins says contrite Catholics may win 'indulgences' by following World Youth Day on Twitter«
<sasa84_> miha, ne razumeš teološke narave odpustka...tko kt luthrov tinček :P
<dz0ny> wth a tole je res lol
<miha> sasa84_: jst nč ne razumem. ampak tle niti nism poskusu razumet?
<dz0ny> mislim rofl
<sasa84_> odpistke dajo za kšne praznike pa k je bla obletnca koncila itd... ampak to ne pomen, da če followaš je kr ok
<sasa84_> je Å¡e par drugih stvari za nrdit ;)
<miha> sasa84_: Å¡e dobro, ker twitterja ne uporablam glih
<miha> a facebook tud Å¡teje?
<dz0ny> bom rajš stari mami pomagal iz trgovine, bom več koristi naredil
<sasa84_> dz0ny, +1
<dz0ny> zakaj ne dajo rajši pomagaj starejšim osebam če je že youth day
<sasa84_> ker so tam sam do 30 al 35 :P
<dz0ny> ja ne sporočilo youth day / dan mladih? al je to neki rkc spet naredu svoj praznik
<sasa84_> youth day je kao k se vsak let al vsake 2 let nekej dobijo...od pariza, brazilije, rima itd... pač eno svetovna prestolnica pa papež ke pride itd
<dz0ny> ajaaa
<dz0ny> sam to je neka nova zadeve
<dz0ny> do sedaj nisem slišal za to
<sasa84_> to je mel že JP II
<sasa84_> kao svetovni dan mladih...pa vsako leto je nekje pa majo mašo, papež se kao sreča z mladino
<dz0ny> no mi smo mel sam gardaland pa ministranski fuzbal turnir
<miha> sasa84_: si bla kdaj?
<sasa84_> miha, am..noup
<miha> sasa84_: to pa ni lepo
<sasa84_> zakaj že?
<miha> sasa84_: to je tak, kot če bi se včlanu v SDS, pa ne bi hotel pridet na sprejem k Janši :D
<sasa84_> ne miha, to pač ni tak
<sasa84_> sicr pa kter bog in kter papež je tebe poooblastil, da si neka moralna policija?
<sasa84_> zame je krščanstvo daleš proč od štadijonskega zbiranja
<miha> sasa84_: bom tiho :p
<dz0ny> sasa84_: dej mi razlož a to je dejansko kje zapisano da je obvezna udeležba v pri maši za kristjana...
<miha> dz0ny: brez maše ni hostije in brez hostije ni nebes (no v skrajni sili ti prinesejo kej k postli)
 * miha nevernik
<miha> sasa84_: oprosti, naslednjič bom tiho :p
<sasa84_> dz0ny, "uradno" keo nedelja + zapovedani prazniki
<sasa84_> kao
<dz0ny> to rkc kaj pa zgodovinsko gledano?
<sasa84_> JK je pr zadnji večerji naročil, da naj se to (pač obred lomljenja kruha itd...to je maša) dela v njegov spomin
<sasa84_> tko so kristjani se začel zbirat po hišah ob nedeljah... kao na dan, ko je Jezus vstal...
<sasa84_> potem v cerkvah, potem je cesar že zaukazal, da je nedela "mus"
<slax0r> zanimiva debata.. :P
<slax0r> kaj pa sv. pismo pravi okrog nedelje?
<slax0r> in obvezne mase itd.
<sasa84_> men je v tej debati najbl zanimivo to, da zanima tiste, k verjetno se po "uradni dolžnosti" glih ne ubadajo s tem :P
<sasa84_> obvezno... greš zarad sebe, ne zarad papeža, miha, pa svetega jožefa... k maši greš zato, ker je "zate dobro", ker izgrajuješ skupnost
<sasa84_> to je nekej podobnga kt doma... je mal drugač, če smo skup za mizo pa še kej poklepetamo, al pa vsak sam posebi je... to skupno druženje nej bi delalo skupnost, krepilo skupnost
<dz0ny> < sasa84_ > men je v tej debati najbl zanimivo to, da zanima tiste, k verjetno se po "uradni dolžnosti" glih ne ubadajo s tem :P
<dz0ny> lol, to na tem kanalu ne moreš nepričakovat
<sasa84_> kar se tiče SP... v enavgelijih je kot že rečeno navodilo, da naj se "to" dela v spomin JK, prva cerkev (kot piše v apostol. delih) pa je že imela "mašo", če smem tko rečt
<sasa84_> dz0ny, leti na to, da verjetno niso katoličani :)
 * miha je katoličan na popistu prebivalstva. iz solidarnosti :)
<miha> popisu
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> miha, tebe itak ne vežejo maše :P
<miha> sasa84_: pač pomagam vam pr % :D
<sasa84_> uradno veže dolžnost+pravica tiste, ki so krščeni ;)
<sasa84_> miha, v nedelo komot pančkaš ^^
<miha> skor vsako ja. enkrat na leto moram it.
<idioterna> miha: a ti nisi krscen?
<sasa84_> ja bogi mihi k more ustat :P
<idioterna> ja men ni treba k nism krscen
<idioterna> sam k ta farska banda s seflami po plehnatih ajmarjih tolce me vseen zbudi
<sasa84_> idioterna, ? :)
<idioterna> ja ne vem ene take plehnate ajmarje navesjo gor u turn
<idioterna> pa tolcejo po njih s seflami
<idioterna> al neki podobnga
<idioterna> ropota k hudic.
<idioterna> vsak jutr
<sasa84_> jej jej idioterna
<sasa84_> to je bron :P
<miha> idioterna: nism
<miha> idioterna: rdečkarje sovražim iz nacionalističnih in gospodarskih razlogov. pa ker so zoprni :)
<idioterna> sasa84_: ropota cist isto
<idioterna> miha: nacionalisticnih in gospodarskih?
<idioterna> a pol si protofasist
<miha> kaj pomeni proto? :)
<idioterna> butarca.
<idioterna> imas vse znacilnosti fasista, samo nisi se se politicno organiziral
<dz0ny> hm http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/canadas-former-defence-minister-claims-that-aliens-are-real
<Seniorita> Canada's Former Defence Minister Claims that Aliens Are Real | VICE Canada
<Seniorita> »Have you guys seen this video of Canada’s former Defense Minister Paul Hellyer chatting freely about how aliens are real in the presence of six American congressmen in Washington?«
<miha> idioterna: no ja... v ameriki majo lepši izraz !g compassionate conservative
<Seniorita> Compassionate conservatism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compassionate_conservatism
<idioterna> jah mislm sej temu lahko reces kokr hocs
<miha> no saj
<idioterna> v osnovi je fasizem samo ideologija korporativnega nacionalizma
<idioterna> "vsi morajo bit po JUSu, al je pa bols da jih ni"
<idioterna> dialektika nima teh represivnih fint
<slax0r> sasa84_, sorry za late reply...torej zdaj opisujes druzenje pri masi oz. "stadionsko zbiranje" :)
<slax0r> men je sam glupo, kako nekateri mislite, da tisti ki so vsako nedeljo vsaj enkrat pri masi so oh in spljoh dobi ljudje
<slax0r> ko je pa bilo ze velikokrat dokazano da temu ni tak, da so tisti ki niso v cerkvi ali pa sploh ne verjamejo v boga lahko dosti boljsi ljudje...
<idioterna> slax0r: ah sej sasa84_ ni po zupi prplavala, da bi to insinuirala.
<slax0r> saj nisem reku nic od tega
<idioterna> nekateri verniki zgolj po doktrini vztrajajo, da morala pride od boga,
<slax0r> sam pravim kaj mi je glupo :P
<idioterna> da ateisti pa tega ne morjo met
<idioterna> ampak itak jim potem citiras russella
<slax0r> ma lej, nikjer ne pise da moras it v cerkev da lahko verjames v boga
<idioterna> slax0r: http://bou.si/god.html
<Seniorita> Bertrand Russell on God (1959)
<slax0r> cerkev je 2000 let star posel in nic drugega
<andrejz> slax0r: piše pa obratno. če verjameš v boga, moraš v cerkev :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1904-2: libxml2 regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1904-2/
<dz0ny> da proper debato http://imgur.com/a/gGNMH
<Seniorita> How Orlando Trolled the Westboro Baptist Church - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<dz0ny> zaključimo | <--
<zdobersek> \o/
<zdobersek> power outage just in the right time.
<zdobersek> sasa84_: GUESS WHAT
<sasa84_> sorči, sem mela phone
<sasa84_> slax0r, druženje pr maš ni stadionsko druženje :)
<sasa84_> sicer se pa niti ne ukvarjam, kaj kdo veruje/ne veruje, upa, misli itd... vsak ma svojo glavo za razmišlat
<sasa84_> vprašal si glede SP...in dobil odgovor :)
<idioterna> kko ni stadionsko
<sasa84_> zdobersek, kofi kofi kofi
<zdobersek> sasa84_: EXACTLY
<dz0ny> http://www.dailydot.com/lol/kids-react-cheerios-commercial-race/
<Seniorita> The Daily Dot - Everyone saw the biracial Cheerios commercial, but kids saw it differently
<Seniorita> »This video will restore your faith in the new generation.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fyi http://www.siol.net/sportal/rekreacija/novice/2013/07/kako_do_dopinga_in_pozivil_za_rekreativce.aspx
<Seniorita> Kako do dopinga in poživil za rekreativce - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Kje in za kakšno ceno lahko rekreativni športniki kupijo poživila, s katerimi dosežejo boljši rezultat? Na antidopinški organizaciji opozarjajo na nevarne hormone za povečanje učinka.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nimam aknaste kože imam pa občutek da imam "rahlo" aritmijo ja :)
<yang> zdobersek: baje se te sinteticne droge/pozivila tako hitro razgradijo, da jih ne morjo z dopinskim testom dokazat
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon se drogira al kaj :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: a se mu ne vidi? :>
<zdobersek> glej kake ture je zacel delat s kolesom!
<zdobersek> to ni 'humanly possible'!
<yang> lol
<sasa84> zdobersek, to sm jst že opazla, d je mal čudn... tud tko čudno se obnaša
<sasa84> pa skriva se noče, d bi ga kšn vidu...
<sasa84> uuu mitko :)
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> I'm here, mortal
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> .vreme ljubljana
<sasa84> ping
<breza> Yes, my firend?
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 28.5°C @17.07.2013 17:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<mitko> kva pa je?
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<Seniorita> Forecast
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 27.20°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:28:22, Sončni zahod: 14:47:59
<Seniorita> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<mitko> me ne poznaš več :D
<sasa84> miha, sam pozdravljam :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> mitko*
<sasa84> mitko, res je :)
<sasa84> razn če si pitko mitko :)
<mitko> haha :D
<sasa84> :D
<mitko> nono  maš glavo na pravem mestu
<sasa84> ^^
<mitko> una prilika o izgubljenem sinu veš :D
<mitko> no ja nekaj privržencev vas je še ostalo
<mitko> :)
<sasa84> mitko, za tako SP poznavanje dobiš + :P
<sasa84> ping breza
<mitko> :D
<mitko> kva je zdej kej novga vidm da vas je google nagnal iz klepetalnice :)
<dz0ny> .sc boy - oh boy
<breza> Boy Oh Boy (Original Mix) DIPLO x GTA(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/diplo/boy-oh-boy-original-mix-diplo ♥21,150 ▶796,926
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> miha daš exclude nick breza
<dz0ny> ip se spreminja
<sasa84> mitko, ja :S
<dz0ny> .sc MMMusic - BOY- Oh Boy
<breza> Boy Oh Boy (Original Mix) DIPLO x GTA(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/diplo/boy-oh-boy-original-mix-diplo ♥21,150 ▶796,935
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> mja nč ne bo
<mitko> čakam ubuntu phone kdaj bo kej to vn pršlo zna kdo povedat bol natančno?
<dz0ny> po 2014
<dz0ny> takrat ko bo mir stable
<mitko> resno to ? :O
<mitko> :(
<mitko> jaz rabm zdej telefon! :D
<dz0ny> android...
<mitko> ja...
<mitko> edino
<mitko> motorola
<mitko> ali
<mitko> nexus
<dz0ny> nexus
<mitko> ker drugu dela tako gnilo da glava boli
<mitko> samsung
<miha> mitko: kar privošči si nexusa. sam da boš srečen.
<miha> dz0ny: l8r
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kaj se heka kej ?
<dz0ny> miha: ok :) sej nism mislil pronto
<miha> Sky[x]: psst
<miha> dz0ny: mene nč ne moti, da mal pove, kaj breza počne
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: paradižnik v mladi solati mit mackarel fish and bučno olje
<miha> problem bi sam bil, če bi se breza nazaj oglašala
<dz0ny> miha: sam clutter je z Seniorita SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<miha> jst sm len, pa so bli špageti pa paradižnikova omaka s šampinjoni iz kozarca :D
<miha> dz0ny: to je razlaga, zame
<Sky[x]> nehite k bom se lacn ratov :)
<miha> Sky[x]: kaj boš pa ti jedel?
<Sky[x]> ej nv se trenutno mam cokoladne napolitanke :P
<mitko> windows phone pa ni glih ne *
<mitko> ?
<mitko> ma kdo iskušnje
<miha> ne. jst bi mel nokio z androidom. lahk ma home screen tud tak kot windowsi, če jim že paše :p
<mitko> :)
<mitko> ej saša :D
<sasa84> jp mitko ?
<mitko> Å¡olo  + maturo sm nareduuu jess :D
<mitko> morm se pohvalt :P
<Sky[x]> nice
<napsy> :)
<Sky[x]> zdj pa zacni pisat unit teste :P
<mitko> haha :D zdej čalamo pošto iz faksa
<mitko> :D
<Sky[x]> ne bos sprejet ker nimajo denarja :)
<mitko> ;P
<Sky[x]> zacni se ucit pa knjige brat :)
<mitko> haha :)
<dz0ny> nc se ne smej
<dz0ny> ti je cist po pravic povedal, sam un del da ne bos sprejet je nezanesljiv
<mitko> mislm da me bodo dal v eno lukno
<dz0ny> mitko: na ker faks si se pa vpisal?
<mitko> fri uni fri vs fe
<mitko> :D
<mitko> upam da bo vs fri
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bittorrent.sync
<Seniorita> BitTorrent® Sync - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<Sky[x]> mitko: res ce bi bil prej vec knjig bral bi bil vesel :)
<mitko> :)
<Sky[x]> mitko: zacnes lahko z art of programming aka biblija za programerja :P
<mitko> :)
<mitko> haha
<mitko> jaz mi je znanu
<mitko> trrenutno Å¡tueram
<mitko> ajax
<mitko> pa javascript
<mitko> :)
<dz0ny> eno knjigo o MVC naštudiraj, ker tega ne učijo. Pa sql tud ne bo škodil
<Sky[x]> true
<mitko> mel sm na maturi 3D igrci
<mitko> pač 2 sva bla naredla sva neki
<mitko> pa je kr too much :D
<Sky[x]> mitko: si ken php guy ?
<mitko> sam za 2
<mitko> neki znam
<mitko> tako Å¡olsko bold
<mitko> bol*
<dz0ny> mitko: izometrični pogled al proper 3d?
<Sky[x]> aja
<mitko> rpg
<mitko> first prson
<mitko> unity3D
<mitko> pa c#
<dz0ny> aha unity poznam
<mitko> :)
<mitko> dubla sva vse pike
<mitko> obljubil so da bodo napisal ga za ubuntu
<mitko> pa ga Å¡e ni!
<mitko> omg
<mitko> drgač sm si mislu pa doma nek cluster iz pijev postavt
<mitko> za take expirimentalne potrebe
<mitko> delal sm na superaunalniku na strojnem faksu in je super :)
<Sky[x]> mitko: kaj te pa veseli ?
<mitko> vse! :D
<mitko> to je problem
<mitko> probal sm od game developmenta do rautinga kot je radius server do superačunalnikov :D
<mitko> narjen  mam prvi nivo cisco tečaja
<mitko> nasleden let nadaljujem
<mitko> za ta mvc hm nism še slišu ful me spomne na git
<Sky[x]> home network al kaj je ze blo to pr ciscotu ? za 20eu:D
<Sky[x]> mvc je arhitektura kode :)
<Sky[x]> git je pa za versioning kode
<mitko> aha
<mitko> ja sej pač tako po občutku
<mitko> jaz sm dal 60€
<Sky[x]> aha
<mitko> đabe zadeva drgač :D
<mitko> prelahko
<mitko> :)
<mitko> probal bi kej za ubuntu razvit pač tak kak programček :D
<mitko> sam nevem kako bi sploh začel
<dz0ny> mitko: quickly
<mitko> kero okolje je
<Sky[x]> ej za android za cni razviajt
<Sky[x]> to se trenutno full rabi :)
<Sky[x]> in zelo iskano
<mitko> ja jave tut znam neki
<mitko> sam java je drek
<mitko> :D
<dz0ny> android ni java
<mitko> native
<dz0ny> samo jezik java se uporablja
<mitko> app bi mogu delat
<mitko> ja sej vem
<mitko> mah preveč je požrešna java
<mitko> http://www.cocos2d-x.org/ tole mi je všeč
<Seniorita> Cocos2d-x | Cross Platform Open Source 2D Game Engine
<Seniorita> »cocos2d-x is a cross platform open source free 2D game engine for mobile gamedev, that is fast and stable, easy to learn and use«
<mitko> drgač za android predlagate javo?
<mitko> pač
<mitko> eclipse pa gasa
<Sky[x]> mitko: android studio aka intelliJ IDEA
<mitko> ja
<mitko> ga mam
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> I'm here, mortal
<Sky[x]> pong
<dz0ny> kdo je Dejan Stanič ?
<dz0ny> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ZU24CC2DmGg/Ua32uXrt11I/AAAAAAAAASI/Jl9uTnGLfkA/w500-h408-no/tumblr_ltqaalTlH71r5yag2o1_500.jpg
<mitko> ahaha
<mitko> :D
<miha> kake pavšalne neumnosti "preveč požrešna je java"
<miha> zeh, n00bs
<dz0ny> miha: where?
<miha> 19:08 < mitko> ja jave tut znam neki
<miha> 19:08 < mitko> sam java je drek
<miha> 19:09 < mitko> mah preveč je požrešna java
<mitko> dost testov  kaže
<mitko> da je
<mitko> pa luknasta je ne
<mitko> android ios
<mitko> aplikacije
<mitko> objektni c
<miha> 1. sprašujem se o kvaliteti tvojih algoritmov. 2. če maš res dober razlog da je prepočasi, maš !g android jni
<Seniorita> JNI Tips | Android Developers http://developer.android.com/training/articles/perf-jni.html
<mitko> to vem ja
<miha> ja izvoli delat z jni s c++, pa maš v javi sam osnovne guija (komponente so itak native)
<mitko> sam neznam :D
<miha> sam se res sprašujem kaj ti delaš, da se pritožuješ
<miha> česa ne znaš? če znaš objective c, pa menda boš tud c++ znal?
<mitko> ne znam bol c++ k objektni c
<mitko> sam kako to impelementerat skup z javo
<miha> mitko: !g jni tutorial
<Seniorita> Java Native Interface (JNI) - Java Programming Tutorial http://www3.ntu.edu.sg/home/ehchua/programming/java/JavaNativeInterface.html
<miha> v grobem, v javi maš interface, ki pravi da je metoda native. natančno je specificirana preslikava med java in c++ tipi podatkov
<miha> in kar zbuildaš daš v projekt not
<miha> in iz jave kličeš native funkcije
<mitko> hm
<mitko> :D
<mitko> to mi je že bol všeč
<miha> ne vem kaj delaš. ampak ko si že omenju grafiko, ko iz jave kličeš opengl, java ne porabi skor nič, sam pokliče native opengl
<miha> na namiznem !g jogl
<mitko> to je drrrrrrrugo!
<mitko> :D
<Seniorita> JOGL - Java Binding for the OpenGL API - JogAmp https://jogamp.org/jogl/
<miha> na android pa tud neki takega že privzeto
<mitko> to je pa drugo
<mitko> jaz govorim za srovo javo
<mitko> pač
<mitko> swing
<mitko> :D
<mitko> ne govorim za
<mitko> telefone
<mitko> tale jogl je tako ...
<mitko> jaz sm delu z javafxsom
<mitko> najbolši približek
<miha> pač alergičn sm na "testi kažejo, da je java počasna", ja isti algoritem je 3x počasnej kot na c++. če res pomeni pomemben del časa/projekta, pa nared v c++
<miha> če se pa izvede v 30 ms namest v 10 ms, mi pa dol visi ane
<mitko> :)
<mitko> k s tem joglom se dal tut na androidu razvijat al kako je to?
<mitko> tok nimam iskušenj
<miha> ne, android ma svoje !g android openes
<Seniorita> OpenSL ES for Android - Mobile Pearls http://mobilepearls.com/labs/native-android-api/opensles/
<miha> al kak se reče
<miha> :D
<mitko> ah
<mitko> -.-
<mitko> sej res ja
<miha> 19:09 < mitko> mah preveč je požrešna java
<miha> oops
<miha> 19:09 < mitko> mah preveč je požrešna java
<miha> 19:09 < mitko> mah preveč je požrešna java
<miha> http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/graphics/opengl.html
<Seniorita> OpenGL | Android Developers
<mitko> ;)
<miha> ta ubuntu pa res ne dela copypaste prov
<miha> trikrat dal copy
<miha> pa ni blo efekta
<mitko> hjau če bo men ratalu tole napisat :d karkoli
<mitko> mislm
<mitko> opengl tale
<mitko> to zgleda tok zagulenu
<miha> mitko: sj maš hello world pa to
<miha> če praviš da znaš namizno javo, ne bi smel met nič problemov z android
<miha> skor isto, sam mal drugač se imenuje
<miha> http://developer.android.com/training/basics/activity-lifecycle/index.html
<Seniorita> Managing the Activity Lifecycle | Android Developers
<miha> pač ta developer stran poglej
<miha> pa probaj
<mitko> ja morm si okolje najprej naštimat
<mitko> eclipse
<miha> jst tud za eclipse navijam
<miha> tist studio Å¡e ni ok
<mitko> aha
<miha> mislim, razen če uživaš v beta stvareh
<miha> sj v grobem dela
<miha> ane
<mitko> :) ja
<mitko> ne uživam
<mitko> :D
<miha> http://developer.android.com/tools/sdk/eclipse-adt.html
<Seniorita> ADT Plugin | Android Developers
<mitko> gre se prevsem za gui
<mitko> nima veze kje
<mitko> pač
<mitko> mislm ker jezik
<mitko> najbol se mi zdi ja opengl
<mitko> pa java
<miha> mitko: http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/ui/index.html
<Seniorita> User Interface | Android Developers
<mitko> aha hvala :)
<mitko> dons bo dolga noč :D
<CrazyLemon> .yt ellie goulding burn
<breza> Ellie Goulding - Burn(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGyEd0aKWZE ♥98,223 ▶6,665,211
<Seniorita> Ellie Goulding - Burn - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Burn is available to pre-order on iTunes http://ell.li/SwLWnA www.elliegoulding.com Music video by Ellie Goulding performing Burn. (C) 2013 Polydor Ltd. (UK)«
<CrazyLemon> miha kaj če bi Seniorita ignorirala brezo? hvala <3 :)
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/993607_478633338895140_451989666_n.jpg
<miha> no za <3 pa že moram
<miha> .yt what what
<breza> NOT WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE -- Mind Blow #47(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH3o8bllB_A ♥24,777 ▶14,818,258
<miha> !g what what
<Seniorita> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<miha> .yt core dump
<breza> Core Dump Tutorial by Mark Brown(ena ura) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8mtQ1FyoA4 ♥3 ▶1,827
<andrejz> ravnokar sem prebral, da bo tudi MS uvedel iskanje po netu - isti princip kot Canonical
<andrejz> zgleda, da je Ubuntu res pred časom ;)
<dz0ny> win8 ima oglase v full screen iskanju
<dz0ny> pa tega nihče ne pokemntira
<dz0ny> tud na enterprise, sam tam lahko izključiš
<andrejz> kolikor razumem bo v win 8.1 to še bolj očitno
<mitko> ta windwos 8 je drgač brca v temo saj kar se tiče navadnik kompov
<mitko> navadnih*
<andrejz> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t574000
<sasa84> mitko, čestitke!!! :)
<sasa84> kam greš naprej? :)
<mitko> uni fri vs fri al pa fe aplikativna elektrotehnika
<mitko> ciljam 2
<mitko> vs fri
<mitko> D:
<mitko> :)
<sasa84> pitonko bo kmal Å¡tudent ;)
<mitko> veš kako pravjo najlebša so študenska leta ne
<sasa84> hm...pa ja :)
<sasa84> mitko, itak je vsako leto bolš ;)
<mitko> kaj da ne !
<mitko> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dz0ny: playnight?
<dz0ny> ce se dva dobis
<dz0ny> ena misml
<dz0ny> mislim
<andrejz> enkrat na teden bi bil lahko namesto playnight translatenight :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si eden? lahko pripeljes se enega prijatla?
<zdobersek> tule zdej piramidni sistem izdelujemo ... :>
<dz0ny> pol bi blo povsod polno typov
<mitko> dotha vam dela lepo?
<zdobersek> !g dotha
<Seniorita> Dotha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dotha
<zdobersek> dela, dela.
<mitko> nevem no jaz se nism tok poglablu sam k grem v igrco
<mitko> mi
<mitko> ne izriše
<mitko> vsega lepo
<mitko> bluranu al pa sloh ni napisov
<zdobersek> 'You are currently 1461 in the Launch Queue'
<zdobersek> ze tri dni
<mitko> :D
<mitko> nevem al so grafični gonilniki kje zjebani
<mitko> t's a common problem when you ingest alcohol before playing DotA. The solution? More alcohol. hahahah en komentar ;D na napako
<mitko> am https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:ubuntu ma Å¡e zmeraj probleme z sslom?
<idioterna> mitko: ja.
<mitko> k je to ful težko rešet?
<idioterna> mitko: ssl cert je potekel leta 2008
<mitko> ,,
<mitko> ....
<mitko> ;D
<idioterna> caka se na nov streznik.
<mitko> aja
<mitko> sej nevem ta ssl certifikat je zastonj drgač?
<idioterna> odvisno kaj hoces od njega
<idioterna> *.lugos.si ni zastonj
<mitko> aha
<mitko> proxy se dejansko prevaja?
<mitko> ..
<mitko> posredovalni strežnik
<mitko> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek amm ja igram hl2
<CrazyLemon> je pa damir online and ready to play
<CrazyLemon> če bosta igrala me dejta kliknit na steamu
<zdobersek> dz0ny: akccija?
<sasa84> a z mano se pa neb Å¡li akcije? :P
<sasa84> pfff
<sasa84> grem pa spat pol :P
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst kako je ta hl2 neoptimiziran
<CrazyLemon> več mi segreje pc kot l4d2
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-18
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kej zdj mitko aj ze zacel brat knjige pa android programirat :)
<dz0ny> človek še spi, oz se akumulira na študenske razmere
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2013/07/v_tezavah_zaradi_sale_na_facebooku.aspx
<Seniorita> V težavah zaradi šale na Facebooku - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Nemec Daniel Bangert je na Facebooku objavil šalo, da prijatelje vabi na ogled skrivnih prostorov ameriških vohunov, pa so se namesto prijateljev pri njem oglasili policisti.«
<andrejz> pazte kaj po IRCu pišete :)
<dz0ny> nsa just joined
<andrejz> mislim, da je NSA dz0ny-u plačala mastne dnarje, da je v brezo backdoor vgradil :D
<idioterna> kul
<CrazyLemon> brezo je spisal edward snowden .. dz0ny je sam NSA cover :>
<andrejz> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you have no proof
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, preveri, če se ti v ozadju disk ne radira ;)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz naj kr radira.. čist vseeno je kdo spuca p0rn.. on ali js :>
<idioterna> eh ni panike ce zbrises
<idioterna> razn ce ti pol nocjo nazaj dt
<idioterna> http://files.abovetopsecret.com/files/img/iu51b91bc3.jpg
<yang> hehe
<yang> gugl ma zihr kopijo
<CrazyLemon> gugl lahk ma ..njemu zaupam
<zdobersek> fajn.
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> ce so rekl "dont be evil"
<idioterna> razn ce so to misll bl tko
<idioterna> za foro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] prosantoconnor2: software e-mail marketing  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40454/#p40454
<CrazyLemon> admini/modi .. če je že spam dejte še uporabnika blokirat ter zbrisat :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej je ip blokiran
<dz0ny> what else do you want?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zbriši uporabnika :9
<dz0ny> pol tud ip ban zbrišem
<dz0ny> tko je sistem narjen
<CrazyLemon> nope
<dz0ny> many to many je model
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/admin/bans.php?sort_by=1&p=2
<Seniorita> Sporočilo foruma - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> poglej spodaj
<CrazyLemon> in vsi moji bani so enaki
<dz0ny> ok
<pitko> dan
<breza> Živjo, pitko
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<napsy> lp
<pitko> bu
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: BitTorrent Sync Beta Adds File Versioning Support, Android App [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9S29Wp42i1M/bittorrent-sync-beta-adds-file.html
<sasa84> o napsy, o mitko pitko :)
<dz0ny> hm google bi res moral en video al neki posnet o teh novih inboxih
<dz0ny> mati je namreč vsa prestrašena prišla povedat da so ji zbrisali maile
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> pa so Å¡li recepti in lepi power pointi!
<sasa84> dz0ny, a bo dž? :P
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<dz0ny> mogoče zvečer
<sasa84> breza: diži se!
<breza> Search what?
<dz0ny> visoka oblačnost al neki
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<sasa84> .vreme viševek
<dz0ny> jp api je down
<breza> ARSO: Dolenje Ajdovščina (83m): 30.4°C @18.07.2013 13:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7955099,14.3621843
<breza> Cerknica: 26.78°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:30:54, Sončni zahod: 14:46:47
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 20.4°C @18.07.2013 9:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7011397,14.4861003
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 26.45°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:30:44, Sončni zahod: 14:45:55
<dz0ny> pravjo Å¡ele jutr
<sasa84> dz0ny, sem mogla za viševk pogledat...če me slučajno zanese ke :P
<sasa84> .vreme slivice
<breza> ARSO: Dolenje Ajdovščina (83m): 30.4°C @18.07.2013 13:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8159229,14.2942625
<breza> Rakek: 26.66°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:31:07, Sončni zahod: 14:47:08
<sasa84> sončni vzhod na rakeku ob 23:31:07
<sasa84> čez slabo uro pa zaide...
<dz0ny> ah ja time one je drug
<dz0ny> Successful People create Religions http://blog.samaltman.com/successful-people
<Seniorita> Successful people - Sam Altman
<dz0ny> hm :)
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<breza> ARSO: Dolenje Ajdovščina (83m): 30.4°C @18.07.2013 13:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7955099,14.3621843
<breza> Cerknica: 26.91°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:30:54, Sončni zahod: 20:46:47
<andrejpan> ima kdo tle v libre officu naštiman spellchecker slovenščine?
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 27.8°C @18.07.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 26.93°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:25:41, Sončni zahod: 20:44:44
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 28.3°C @18.07.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 28.69°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:34:18, Sončni zahod: 20:48:25
<CrazyLemon> siol.tv ima prenovljen player ! :)
<dz0ny> a je html5?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> kolega me je prosil ce mu web player spravim v xbmc
<CrazyLemon> ampak je much much better
<dz0ny> kaj pa je zdej pol
<CrazyLemon> flash?
<dz0ny> odlicno
<CrazyLemon> its not bad :)
<dz0ny> cak to sam 30 programov?
<zdobersek> flash?! zakaj ne silverlight?
<zdobersek> a oni tud cakajo DRM?
<dz0ny> itak:-)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny neki takega...mogoče kak več
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je..te silverlight :)
<zdobersek> naah.
<zdobersek> /o/ \o\
<zdobersek> dota2 access in mah inboxx!
<dz0ny> a ste kaj igral vceraj?
<zdobersek> nic, ker te ni blo.
<CrazyLemon> js sm
<CrazyLemon> hl2
<zdobersek> so l33t
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je danes 2x alpe d'huez?
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> nice
<zdobersek> zdejle kmal bojo zacel prvic
<CrazyLemon> tečni so s temi reklamami
<zdobersek> se pa drugic zapelji v FRA, na klancu ni reklam .. :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you never know :>
<CrazyLemon> Vožnja prek A4 · 756 km
<CrazyLemon> sagan - drama queen
<zdobersek> a zej bomo tule komentiral celotno dirko?
<zdobersek> ok :>
<zdobersek> evo, Paulinho deployed
<CrazyLemon> sam drama queen trenutke komentiramo :>
<zdobersek> cel klanc je drama queen
<CrazyLemon> sam je pa amazing :D
<CrazyLemon> z veseljem bi se spustil po alpe d'huez :>
<zdobersek> edino ce ga prej prekolesaris
<zdobersek> navzgor
<CrazyLemon> ma sej bi šlo navzgor..če bi bil štart v vasi pod huezem :D
<CrazyLemon> vsem tem ki slikajo/snemajo bi zabil kamere/telefone v nos
<yang> rt about net neutrality in slovenia
<zdobersek> a je dost ljudi s tablicami? :>
<dz0ny> yang RT al rt
<dz0ny> ?
<zdobersek> Rt?
<zdobersek> as in
<zdobersek> ~/\~
<dz0ny> RT je retweet
<dz0ny> rt je pa rit ja
<zdobersek> rt ... morski rt
<dz0ny> :-)  dej kaj bolj realnega najdi
<CrazyLemon> rt = radio terminal !
<dz0ny> real time
<zdobersek> run-time!
<yang> RT
<dz0ny> ja koga:-) ?
<yang> rt.com
<zdobersek> ~~~/\~~~
<zdobersek> ~~/     \~~
<zdobersek> ~/          \~
<zdobersek> velik rt!
<dz0ny> .a RIT
<breza>   _____  _____ _______
<breza>  |  __ \|_   _|__   __|
<breza>  | |__) | | |    | |
<breza>  |  _  /  | |    | |
<breza>  | | \ \ _| |_   | |
<breza>  |_|  \_\_____|  |_|
<breza>                        
<breza>                        
<zdobersek> bere se kot RIC
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 28.8°C @18.07.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 27.60°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:29:22, Sončni zahod: 20:47:07
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 27.5°C @18.07.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7955099,14.3621843
<breza> Cerknica: 27.23°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:30:54, Sončni zahod: 20:46:47
<dz0ny> lol hipster kelnarca se skoz okol moje mize suce
<dz0ny> al se pa rada sprehaja
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> dz0ny: bos sam sestel 1 + 1?
<dz0ny> :-) bom moral it sestanek za 10 min
<andrejz> kaki sestanki so to v gostilni :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah..čaka da jo boš slikal ter dal sliko na instagram..d0h
<sasa84_> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/deaconsbench/2012/11/10-reasons-why-men-shouldnt-be-ordained/
<Seniorita> 10 reasons why men shouldn’t be ordained
<napsy> ah ja
<sasa84> kavo bi...pa ni vode pr nas :\
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> hillbillies :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si vidu Riblona
<zdobersek> what a drama queen!
<zdobersek> LOOK AT ME, I DON'T WANT TO RIDE ON THE ROAD ANYMORE
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :DD
<CrazyLemon> js sm gledal zakaj za vraga ne bremza..stupid drama queen
<CrazyLemon> js sm hitreje šel z vršiča dol pa je bil proper rain..ne pa ti pussyji
<sasa84> no no CrazyLemon ...
<sasa84> sam ti se drogiraš :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek RIBLON!
<zdobersek> se vecji drama queen
<zdobersek> I'M NOT DONE HERE, LOOK AT ME SOME MORE
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek voigt on drugs?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fuzzy Window Switcher For Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/dR2w8khaaEk/fuzzy-window-switcher-for-ubuntu.html
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... a gledaš? :P
 * sasa84 prinese kofe za zdobersek, ker je zlati fant preveč zaseden s TdF
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..in razočaran sm :(
<sasa84> sej bo CrazyLemon, sej bo...
<sasa84> vzem tiste tablete k maš...bo bolš :>
<sasa84> mumiłe
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj ti ni po godu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek TJ :(
<zdobersek> hja, pac je preslabo tempiral
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek razocaral me je..upal sem da bo potegnu na koncu.. prekleta mularija..zakaj ne jemlje mumil če ne zmore
<zdobersek> eh ...
<dz0ny> sasa84 pr nas je voda svoh ze dva dni
<dz0ny> dons so jo pa odklopil pa spraznili omrezje
<sasa84> sm vidla d piše na komunali, d nek štimajo kao
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ampak je ta Riblon konkretna drama queen
<zdobersek> LOOK AT ME WINNING
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek francoz pač
<zdobersek> naah
<zdobersek> ce bi bil tapravi francoz, bi reku 'TJ, I surrendered long ago, win it for me though!'
<zdobersek> NSA is gone, on with the revolution!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Final Update to LibreOffice 3.6 Series Now Available for Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/z4yFO0nZQcY/final-update-to-libreoffice-3-6-series-now-available-for-download
<sasa84> pitonko ^^
<pitko> aha
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> pitko, se spomnš, k te je darči klicu garsonjera? :D
<dz0ny> zdobersek: fear not, "will be back"
<zdobersek> more like 'never left'
<zdobersek> amirite ubuntulog !
 * sasa84 požgečka zdobersek 
 * zdobersek vrze sasa84 v morje
<sasa84> o zdobersek ...
<sasa84> lümp!
<zdobersek> o sasa84 ... m[oe]kra
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> a se greva igrat zdobersek ?
 * zdobersek potunka sasa84
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: JOIN IN WILL YA
<sasa84> me Å¡prica zdobersek
 * zdobersek skoci bombico in zalije sasa84
<zdobersek> se dobr da limun ne skoci, bi poslal tsunami do Benetk
<zdobersek> ABORT THE REVOLUTION
<zdobersek> ABORT
<zdobersek> DISPERSE
<dz0ny> how the hell
<dz0ny> hm tole ma neko sojo pamet
<dz0ny> svojo*
<zdobersek> a se je zacel?
<zdobersek> robocalypse?
<dz0ny> mja grem v mapo da bom loge pogledal
<dz0ny> cat logfile
<dz0ny> se server sam zažene
<dz0ny> zgleda da ssh login nekak požene server
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Popular Task Management App `Wunderlist` Available As Chrome Packaged App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Ga5LroK6stM/popular-task-management-app-wunderlist.html
 * sasa84 usmeri veliko lečo na zdobersek, da ga bo opeklo :P
<zdobersek> faktor 100, so suck it
<sasa84> lol :D
 * sasa84 vrže brisačo od zdobersek v morje
<sasa84> zdej greva delat pa potičke v peskovnik :P
<dz0ny> or kids...
 * zdobersek razkrije borat bikini kopalke
<miha> čer
<zdobersek> danes playnight, fantje?
<zdobersek> ... in dekleta?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 4 Day Countdown Appears on Ubuntu Website  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/40otxo6S1mU/countdown-appears-on-ubuntu-website
<zdobersek> zeh ^
<dz0ny> 15137 in download queue
<dz0ny> napredek iz 340k
<zdobersek> bah, jst moram se zdownloadat
<sasa84> uuu zdobersek kok sexy kopalke!!!
<zdobersek> IS NICE!
<zdobersek> also comfy
<sasa84> hot zdobersek, hot!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pika nogavička, a ti se neb igral z zdobersek pa mano?
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> By your command
<dz0ny> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 28.8°C @18.07.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 25.33°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:29:22, Sončni zahod: 20:47:07
<zdobersek> pong
<zdobersek> ping
<breza> Say the word
<pitko> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/countdown-appears-on-ubuntu-website aaaaaaaaa kva je to!? :D
<Seniorita> 4 Day Countdown Appears on Ubuntu Website | OMG! Ubuntu!
<Seniorita> »A new countdown on the Ubuntu website appears to indicate that an announcement on sorts is on the way.«
<zdobersek> odsteva.
<zdobersek> !g are you rapture ready
<Seniorita> Rapture Ready - Rapture resource for the end times http://www.raptureready.com/
<pitko> you dont say :D
<pitko> do česa! :D
<pitko> a je kdo sprobal ubuntu tv?
<pitko> na piju mogoče?
<pitko> Ubuntu Touch Alpha release﻿ napeljujejo da bo
<zdobersek> alpha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js ne znam plavat zato se tudi ne bom igral z vama v morju
<zdobersek> say whaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> whaaaaa
<zdobersek> ce zivis ob morju
<dz0ny> ^^ to bi bilo tako kot če notranjc ne bi znal drevesa podret ...
<zdobersek> al pa medveda pregnat.
<dz0ny> mah ne vem to bi kar jaz bežal :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: ti ziher nisi taksna!
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa se grem tolažit s hrano
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.17track.net
<breza> www.17track.net(121.11.76.126) NI dosegljiva.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mobileworldlive.com/interview-ubuntucanonical-founder
<Seniorita> Interview: Ubuntu/Canonical founder | Mobile World Live
<Seniorita> »Mobile World Live talks to Mark Shuttleworth, the man behind the new mobile OS Ubuntu. Shuttleworth reveals progress with the platform, both in terms of developer support and operator/device vendor...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: do we play?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: do we play?
<dz0ny> lahko
<dz0ny> najdi Å¡e 1(2)
<sasa84> zdobersek, kakšna? :P jst znam plavat, skakat v vodo.. tud drevo bi še šlo, z medvedom oz. medvedko+bebico sem se pa sam 1x srečala in bežala :P
<zdobersek> ITC (in this channel): zelo malo pravih dolenjcev
<zdobersek> ... :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek well.. why the hell not..should i bring durex ?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: lube plz
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sure thing
<CrazyLemon> A GRE KDO L4D2 (BETA) ?
<CrazyLemon> potrebujemo Å¡e enga soigralca
<CrazyLemon> a se da dobit mouse pad v bigbangu?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mercator tud :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny resno?
<dz0ny> for real
<CrazyLemon> ker mercator mi je bližje :D
<CrazyLemon> pa danes sem bil v mercatorju sploh se nisem spomnu pogledat
<dz0ny> sam to ti napačno stvar rešuješ
<dz0ny> teb se potijo roke
<dz0ny> ne miška
<CrazyLemon> jah to je res ja..ampak potijo se mi zaradi čudne podlage
<CrazyLemon> če pa kupim tisto bombažno zadevo za miško tista bl diha
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie join now!
 * zdobbie is joining
<Sky[x]> kdo mi cup apple mouse ? :)
<idioterna> cup.
<zdobbie> the 2 girls?
<CrazyLemon> one horse?
<zdobbie> no remorse?
<CrazyLemon> just you and your pink torse
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: where are you?
<zdobbie> dz0ny: kod si?
<pitko> openstack se kej prevaja?
<sasa84> zdobbie, LOL :)
<pitko> sasa poglej si krudovi
<pitko> :D
<pitko> najačja!
<pitko> risanko
<pitko> http://www.mobileworldlive.com/exclusive-ubuntu-head-details-device-launch-plans
<Seniorita> Ubuntu head details device launch plans | Mobile World Live
<pitko> PHONE!
<pitko> :D
<Seniorita> »Mark Shuttleworth, founder of Canonical, the company behind the Ubuntu platform, said in an exclusive interview with Mobile World Live that the intention is to have four launch devices powered by t...«
<zdobbie> dz0ny: prides nazaj?
<dz0ny> steam se crasaha zdej :(
<dz0ny> reboot
<dz0ny> igrajte naprej
<zdobbie> bomo pocakal
<CrazyLemon> pohiti dz0ny pohiti!
<zdobbie> brb, wc
<dz0ny> hii steam update
<CrazyLemon> joj dz0ny dz0ny..to se ne bi zgodilo če bi mel APU
<zdobbie> mhm ...
<zdobbie> dz0ny: CrazyLemon: ??
<CrazyLemon> wat
<zdobbie> nc, cakal smo se
<sasa84> ma dko kingsoft office gor?
<sasa84> kdo
<dhbiker> sasa84: na Deepin je blo ko sem ga probaval
<dhbiker> skoraj isti izgled kot 2007 office
<sasa84> je za kej?
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-19
<dz0ny> ju7ro
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> https://github.com/XCMer/fuzzy-window-switcher
<Seniorita> XCMer/fuzzy-window-switcher · GitHub
<Seniorita> »fuzzy-window-switcher - A fuzzy window switcher for Ubuntu users who keep a lot of windows open and can't keep track of the right one«
<dz0ny> .apt libudev
<breza> libudev-dev, libudev0, libudev0-udeb, libudev1, libudev1-udeb
<zdobersek> dz0ny: verzije bi lahko se zravn izpisalo
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<dz0ny> misliš release al verzija liba?
<zdobersek> oboje, recimo
<dz0ny> .apt gtkglext-1.0
<dz0ny> .apt gtkglext
<breza> libghc-gtkglext-dev, libghc-gtkglext-doc, libghc-gtkglext-prof, libghc6-gtkglext-dev, libghc6-gtkglext-doc, libgtkglext1, libgtkglext1-dbg, libgtkglext1-dev, libgtkglext1-doc, libgtkglext1-ruby, libgtkglext1-ruby1.8, libgtkglext1-ruby1.8-dbg, libgtkglextmm-x11-1.2-0, libgtkglextmm-x11-1.2-dev, libgtkglextmm-x11-1.2-doc, python-gtkglext1
<miha> dan
<breza> Živjo, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Kateri USB ključ za mobilni internet?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40455/#p40455
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Kateri USB ključ za mobilni internet?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40456/#p40456
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Kateri USB ključ za mobilni internet?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40457/#p40457
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Cloud Generator: Kako narediti menubar transparenten?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40458/#p40458
<dz0ny> .apt gconf
<breza> compizconfig-backend-gconf, gconf-cleaner, gconf-defaults-service, gconf-editor, gconf-service, gconf-service-backend, gconf2, gconf2-common, gir1.0-gconf-2.0, gir1.2-gconf-2.0, gstreamer0.10-gconf, guile-gnome2-gconf, libdesktop-agnostic-cfg-gconf, libextutils-pkgconfig-perl, libgconf-2-4, libgconf-bridge-dev, libgconf-bridge0, libgconf2-4, libgconf2-dev, libgconf2-doc, libgconf2-ruby, libgconf2-ruby1.8, libgconf2-ruby1.8-dbg,
<breza> bgconfmm-2.6-doc, libghc-gconf-dev, libghc-gconf-doc, libghc-gconf-prof, libghc6-gconf-dev, libghc6-gconf-doc, libghc6-gconf-prof, libgnome2-gconf-perl, libmcs-backend-gconf, libqtgconf-dev, libqtgconf1, pulseaudio-module-gconf, pulseaudio-module-gconf-dbg, python-gconf
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<yang> ne radi
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kam si ti vcerej izginu? :>
<CrazyLemon> partypooper je.. pa tako dolgo smo ga čakali
<CrazyLemon> Brezplačna dostava za spletne nakupe dveh ali več izdelkov velja od 19. do 21. 7. 2013.          @mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima:)
<zdobersek> smo pa zato tisti konec opravili z odliko.
<CrazyLemon> not
<CrazyLemon> rochelle sem bil ffs
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi pa bit coach
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<CrazyLemon> jointeam 2 coach
<CrazyLemon> pa bi bil coach
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 24.4°C @19.07.2013 10:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 25.85°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:26:43, Sončni zahod: 14:43:49
<yang> .vreme ljubljabs
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 24.6°C @19.07.2013 10:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 27.29°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:30:24, Sončni zahod: 14:46:13
<yang> upam da bo kej padal
<yang> rt.com google glass offers favial recognition capabilities
<yang> facial
<CrazyLemon> zamenjava žarnic pri kii.. mission impossible
<yang> to je pri vseh ta novih avtih
<yang> da mors spredaj vse razdret
<CrazyLemon> ma ni potrebno toliko razdret..samo hladilno tekočino odstranit za desno stran..samo kaj ko hudič noče vn
<yang> pr mojmu je treva cel akumulator in nosilec ven in vso elektroniko
<CrazyLemon> ja..za levo stran je tudi pri meni potrebno odstranit akumulator
<CrazyLemon> samo konektor ki je na žarnici ni hotu dol.. persistant mofo
<CrazyLemon> in potem ko sva s starim  obupala
<CrazyLemon> in dala vse nazaj
<CrazyLemon> hudič spet sveti
<idioterna> ah kje
<idioterna> sam azijsko rokco rabs
<idioterna> pa loh zamenas ne da bi karkol razdiral
<yang> haha
<idioterna> ja res, v yarisu moje dekle loh zamenja, js pa ne morm
<idioterna> mi roka ne gre skoz dost globok
<zdobersek> LOL
<idioterna> no sej sam spredno levo to
<idioterna> ostale loh tut js
<idioterna> k ni tok na knap
<CrazyLemon> ma ni problem rokca.. konektor ni hotu dol :/
<dz0ny> call the force then
<idioterna> to je pa cudn
<idioterna> a je biu zarustan
<CrazyLemon> nope
<yang> crazy s klescam ga mors losat, pr nam tut ni slo drgac
<CrazyLemon> čist normalno je zgledal
<idioterna> sej to misls zarnco s fasnge nis mogu vn dt?
<CrazyLemon> yang ma vleku sm ga kot nor..samo je problem kako je žarnica pritrjena gor...z enimi žičkami.. in če bi preveč vleku bi zvil te žičke
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne..konektorja z žarnice nism mogu dat dol
<yang> ja
<idioterna> a to mate HIDe
<CrazyLemon> ne
<idioterna> k pr men je navadna H4 halogenka pa jo pac twistnes pa vn pade
<CrazyLemon> H7 je pri meni
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. F kia in njene žarnice :D
<idioterna> should have bought a trabant
<yang> trump in natalija na naslovnici globala
<yang> zgledata kot oce in hci
<yang> moj ata je bil sosolec od njenega oceta
<napsy> bravo
<andrejz> yang: pol bi ti lahko pa kakšen ček poslala ;)
<yang> ne bi blo slabo ;)
<yang> enkrat sta neko malenkost donirala sloveniji,mislim da samo en inkubator, ko sta se porocila
<yang> tko se je pisalo
<yang> pa takrat ko sta skupaj prisla na obisk za en dan
<idioterna> pojma nimam niti kaj je naslovnica globala, niti kdo sta trump in natalija
<idioterna> ampak zihr je pomembno.
<yang> idioterna cudn pa za napol amerisko firmo delas
<idioterna> mhm, to prakticno pomen da bi moral obvezno spremljat govno od rumenih medijev
<idioterna> but i don't.
<idioterna> btw, zaposlujemo
<idioterna> ce pozna kdo ksnga zlo dobrga developerja
<yang> trump je bil kandidat za predsednika zda
<idioterna> jobs@zemanta.com
<idioterna> to vem
<idioterna> hvala bogu ni bil izvoljen.
<yang> in je ozenjen s slovenko, kar si tud lahko razbral iz napisanega
<yang> drugega o njina tudi jaz ne vem
<idioterna> kaj je pa global?
<idioterna> a ni to en propadel disko?
<yang> cajtng od marcela stefancica
<yang> idioterna napis mi kaksne so zahteve v query ene dva poznam
<idioterna> android/ios folk pa full-stack web folk
<idioterna> pa dobri morjo bit.
<yang> verjetno je pozicija razpisana na vasi spletnivstrani
<idioterna> ful smo zahtevni :\
<idioterna> ne ni se
<dz0ny> hm zemanta v mobilne vode, zanimivo
<dz0ny> lol she fell for technology but not for science http://news.yahoo.com/why-im-a-creationist-141907217.html?track=no
<Seniorita> Why I'm a creationist - Yahoo! News
<Seniorita> »Virginia Heffernan admits to the great science taboo: at heart, she's a creationist«
<yang> dzony je android dev
<dz0ny> nisem
<yang> a nis naredu tistga appa za novice ti
<dz0ny> nobenga appa za novice nisem delal, miha je drugace
<yang> ok
<dz0ny> idioterna: a na prakso se kej jemljete?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> lihkar smo dva
<idioterna> ampak tebe bi potencialno znal dodat
<idioterna> ce te zanima kr mailej na jobs@zemanta.com
<yang> poznam tipa ki je delal za imobile3
<yang> sam ne bo delal za slovensko placo
<yang> american je
<idioterna> slovenska placa je visja od ameriske
<idioterna> v sloveniji.
<idioterna> ce misl bit se naprej american se mu ne splaca.
<yang> ...
<yang> hocm rect da ne zivi v slo
<idioterna> ja moral bi se preselit sem ce bi hotu job
<yang> ja to je neizvedljiv
<idioterna> pol ni zanimiv za nas
<yang> ja sam tok dobrga android ios deva pr nas ne boste dobil
<yang> poglej imobile3
<zdobersek> a bos ti dobil kako provizijo, ce ga zaposlijo? :>
<yang> hehe, nisem jaz walter wolf da bi provizije vlekel
<idioterna> zdobersek: shareholder sm
<CrazyLemon> ne..bo pa dobil provizijo če odsrfaš na imobile3 :P
<idioterna> tko da ja, i very much profit from great people
<zdobersek> idioterna: ne ti, yang
<idioterna> pa zaposlil bomo do 20 ljudi
<idioterna> ce jih bomo dobil :\
<CrazyLemon> ohoho..zemanta is expanding :)
<zdobersek> slovenia, huh
<yang> 20 devov
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> mogoce vec mogoce manj ampak to je nek ballpark za 2013/14
<yang> pa zadnic si reku da ste mel 46 intervjujev in nobenga nidte zaposlil, ves kok intervjujev bi mogl met sele za 20 ljudi zaposlit ;)
<zdobersek> > 920
<yang> najbolje da najprej kadrovnike zaloslite
<miha> zdobersek: matematik :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Dota 2 Officially Released For Linux [Steam]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1cywGR-R9hA/dota-2-officially-released-for-linux.html
<dz0ny> dz0ny: kam si ti vcerej izginu? :> em steam ne dela spljoh
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ^^
<dz0ny> sem bil preveč zmatran da bi se šel jebat pa študirat zakaj ne
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/18/dzhokhar-tsarnaev-new-pictures-rolling-stone
<Seniorita> Dzhokhar Tsarnaev: dramatic new pictures record Boston suspect's capture | World news | guardian.co.uk
<Seniorita> »Boston police photographer Sean Murphy is relieved of duties after releasing images as expression of anger at Rolling Stone's controversial cover«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: too bad
<zdobersek> bi vidu, kok mocno je bil CrazyLemon razocaran, ker ga je vrgl v Rochelle character
<andrejz> gre kdo zvečer na pijačo v LJ?
<slax0r> ce placas :P
<napsy> kdaj drugic
<dz0ny> You are currently 83 in the Launch Queue
<zdobersek> heehee
<zdobersek> zdej je ze uraden dota2 klient
<zdobersek> ni vec (test)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> kolk je pa to kaj veliko?
<zdobersek> ~3.5GB
<dz0ny> haha lol http://www.radiostudent.si/dru%C5%BEba/odprti-termin/kadetnica-z-dr-andrejem-perkom
<Seniorita> Kadetnica z dr. Andrejem Perkom | Radio Å tudent
<dz0ny> .stran github.com
<breza> github.com(204.232.175.90) NI dosegljiva.
<zdobersek> ddos
<zdobersek> https://status.github.com
<napsy> ddddos
<Seniorita> GitHub System Status
<dz0ny> rather large DDoS
<dz0ny> ok Å¡tekam da bi ddosali facebook al pa linkedin
<dz0ny> sam github, why?
<dz0ny> for the lulz
<zdobersek> http://www.neatorama.com/2013/07/08/The-Forbidden-Island
<Seniorita> The Forbidden Island - Neatorama
<Seniorita> »The following is an article from Uncle John's 24-Karat Gold Bathroom Reader.Ever heard of North Sentinel Island? Probably not &hellip;even thought's one of the most unusual places on Earth. What makes it so odd? The people -they've been there a long time, completely cut off from the rest of the world. MAROONEDLate on the night of August 2, 1981, a Hong Kong freighter navigating the choppy waters of the Bay of Bengal ran aground on a submerged coral r
<dz0ny> .sc Kings Of Leon- Supersoaker
<breza> Kings of Leon - Supersoaker(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/kingsofleon/kings-of-leon-supersoaker ♥563 ▶56,962
<dz0ny> hm UK national plasma supplier sold to US private equity firm Bain Capital. Vampires around the corner?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Wine 1.6 Released With ~10,000 Changes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LxAKBTzaEUc/wine-16-released-with-10000-changes.html
<dz0ny> libGL error: open uki failed (Operation not permitted)
<dz0ny> kot root pa dela
<dz0ny> svašta
<dz0ny> steam to...
<zdobersek> kle ni problemov
 * zdobersek off
<dz0ny> kje je "kle"
<CrazyLemon> tam
<zdobersek> zan@zhiuvanto
<dz0ny> .yt tu pa tam
<breza> Tu Pa Tam(ena ura) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7QYTwPdpvE ♥670 ▶173,967
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> mah
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nevihta bo
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 29.4°C @19.07.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 27.77°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:26:43, Sončni zahod: 20:43:49
<zdobersek> informacije glede vetra ni :>
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 29.4°C @19.07.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 27.77°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:26:43, Sončni zahod: 20:43:49
<dz0ny> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 29.4°C @19.07.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 27.77°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:26:43, Sončni zahod: 20:43:49
<dz0ny> jesus 30s je rabu api
<zdobersek> LIES
<zdobersek> cold cache?
 * zdobersek off
<zdobersek> ja, vem, cache nima tu dost vpliva
 * zdobersek off
<dz0ny> opendatapi dela samo ob req, nč periodično ne posodablja
<dz0ny> in pol traja preden potegne sliko, sprocesira sliko, pa vrne rezultat
<Sky[x]> ej a je mozno da sem vceri vidu kamija v lj ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zvecer game?
 * dz0ny_ off
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Jolicloud Desktop for Ubuntu Recieves Minor Updates  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2Hp9SUnvrNY/jolicloud-de-gets-updated
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ why not :)
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/j9jd9sS
<Seniorita> Apollo 10 astronauts had a little known incident in flight as evidenced by this transcript. - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> lmao
 * CrazyLemon has got a mouse pad!
<miha> :)
 * miha ma od rejzerja
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] DoTA 2 Now Available on Steam for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nk4M4v9Ku3I/dota-2-now-available-on-steam-for-linux
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/j9jd9sS.jpg fap?
<dz0ny_> oh ffs steam dela očitno samo ob določenih urah
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ fap? seriously? to ti najprej pade na pamet? :>
<dz0ny_> turd je vulgarna beseda
<dz0ny_> drugač pa ja šmrkelj
<dz0ny_> sam to je bil kao big no no
<dz0ny_> sploh nisi smel it
<keko> Ola... eno vpr. :P Kaj lubuntu 12.04 lts je non-pae ? Mislim vsaj tak vidim, ampak potem ta neki mini.iso mi negre v poštev kak naj installiram.
<dz0ny_> že če si preubčutljiv na prah ne smeš it
<dz0ny_> keko za računalnik ki nima pae (razširitve za več kot 2gb rama)
<dz0ny_> kak procesor maš
<keko> Ja na tak PC bi dal. Star pc... amd
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne.. ampak kakec! (če se že izražamo nevulgarno) :D
<keko> limona :P
<keko> Mislim sem probal dat normalne gor... Xubuntu 12.04 in lubuntu pa ni šlo... na 2/3 se ustavi inštalacija. Potem sem pa najdo neko verzijo Mint 15 non-pae in gre gor inštalirat brez problema.
<keko> dz0ny_ CrazyLemon  kak predlog? :D
<miha> keko: kak procesor maš to?
<miha> kak pentium-m ?
<keko> zna bit, ni moj PC...
<keko> samo malo da prečekiram.ž
<miha> laptop?
<keko> ne ni laptop.
<miha> če praviš, da dela brez !g pae
<Seniorita> Physical Address Extension - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<miha> poglej http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<Seniorita> How To Install Ubuntu 12.04 On Non-PAE Capable Hardware ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<keko> miha to sem gledal pa mi ni lih jasno s tem mini.iso
<keko> sem pa vido da je xubuntu in lubuntu 12.04 non-pae
<miha> to je network install če maš vredu linijo, iso je mali pa postavi čist osnovn sistem ostalo pa iz neta vleče pakete
<keko> ko dam: uname -p piše da je athlon. Torej 32bit amd... ta kolega pravi da ma PC 10 let ;)
<keko> torej mini.iso poknem noter in prek neta nardi vse? Linijo mam 100/10 :D
<keko> ta verzija mint15 flash jebe, ga nemorem vzpostavit. Dela / nedela... svašta ;)
<miha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<Seniorita> Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<keko> Ja na tej strani sem dal dol ta non-pae in ga dal na CD, samo mi je čudno kr je velikost tega res mala.
<miha> ja na cdju je jedro, pa kar je za disk pa mrežo zrihtat
<miha> vse grafično in ostalo pa vleče iz neta
<keko> Ok bom probal s tem potem nardit.
<miha> jst velikrat delam net install (no predvsem debian)
<miha> mal dlje traja, ampak max uro
<miha> odvisn kak mirror uporabiš :)
<keko> 28mb vlki mini.iso
<keko> Sem pa tud probal inštalirat Puppy linux 5.4 dela tudi,... samo so tud non-pae kot sem vido..
<dz0ny_> keko ja tist non pae je samo switch v kernelu
<keko> miha in kako poženem ta mini.iso?
<keko> naso...
<zdobersek> jst mam steelseries qck podlago
 * zdobersek je bil vcasih lokalni pro e-gamer
<CrazyLemon> js mam silk mouse pad.. its silky
<zdobersek> pa logitech mx518 misko
<zdobersek> to je blo vcasih the shit
<CrazyLemon> in še vedno tko slabo igraš.. da faq man
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> 1on1, css/cs1.6, aim map?
<CrazyLemon> i dont do 1on1 with guys..sorry
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: bot doesn't count
<keko> miha nič ni več vprašalo po tem ko sem nastavil mirror s katerega naj vleče dol... Tam v navodilih piše da še more bit Partitioning....
<zdobersek> kdaj zacnemo?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: some boobs for you http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6AyY4oJL7jI
<Seniorita> Comic-Con Cosplay Day 1: San Diego 2013 - HD Movie - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Comic-Con Playlist: http://goo.gl/o7ayl Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK:http:/...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ \o/
<CrazyLemon> comic-con je pa itak full of boobs and nerds
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ mal si me zaj.. ni bilo toliko boobs
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube jessica negri comic-con
<Seniorita> JESSICA NIGRI at COMIC-CON (Full Version) - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA9um40HWE0
<zdobersek> GUYS, ENOUGH WITH THE BOOBS, WHEN DO WE PALY
<zdobersek> PLAY*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dude.. check out jessica and then tell me if you wanna play stupid game or watch more jessica negri
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> zeh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kate je passe?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nevah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: POL PA NE VARAJ
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/T2IArtK.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ old..
<CrazyLemon> sm že vidu vse boobs gife
<CrazyLemon> tko da se ne trudi :p
<zdobersek> cigavi sta ti dve?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://fuckyeahjessicanigri.tumblr.com/
<dz0ny_> this too?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ not yet :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/27076f0a559c36f830418aee5ff11649/tumblr_mpzubgOVnS1r5zh46o8_1280.jpg      a boš reku da se ne more primerjat s kate???
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to boš pa do jutri gledal http://imgur.com/a/L3uum
<Seniorita> Kate Upton - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: men je za obe tko ravno ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek such a gay thing to say
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sm že vidu to :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: spare your fap energy, for you shall need it when fighting zombies
<dz0ny_> no to pa ni ploh http://i.imgur.com/ozZaeIn.jpg
<zdobersek> ne da bos zdej na zombije fappal, ampak pac speljes tisto energijo v aiming
<dz0ny_> al pa soigralce streljal, al pa se jim nastavljal
<dz0ny_> ker je za popizdit to
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i shall spare my fap energy for zombies..do not worry comrade
<CrazyLemon> jah..dont cross line of fire
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> a veš kot to zgleda pr teb
<zdobersek> don't blame the lemon, blame the APU
<CrazyLemon> vem..sej ne mižim ko igram :>
<dz0ny_> se dam ob zid na rob, ti greš na sredino in skačeš levo desno
<dz0ny_> in pol maš vsakič like 20% life
<CrazyLemon> kaj se sekiraš..ti kr streljaj :D
<zdobersek> v l4d2 ni teamkilla ??
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: država ma vas rada :Slovenska vlada gradnji plinskega terminala ob tržaškem zalivu na glasovanju v Bruslju ne bo nasprotovala.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako da ne?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: je če greš realism špičat
<dz0ny_> Å¡ilat
<dz0ny_> igrat
<CrazyLemon> Å¡pilat*
<dz0ny_> ok
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/japonca-s-kolesom-po-slovenski-avtocesti.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Japonca s kolesom po slovenski avtocesti
<Seniorita> »Starejša Japonca sta se kar s kolesom peljala po avtocesti od Čateža proti Krškemu. Pripeljala sta se v roke policistom. Ti so obravnavali tudi 40-letnika, ki je stal na avtocesti. Bil je v slabem zdravstvenem stanju.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ slovenska vlada je itak bunch of pussies
<CrazyLemon> pun intended
<dz0ny_> kaj pol
<dz0ny_> gremo realism enkrat
<dz0ny_> na easy
<CrazyLemon> kaj je realism
<zdobersek> kill the lemon
<dz0ny_> to da če te nekdo zadene da ti vzame 99% health
<zdobersek> huh
<CrazyLemon> nekdo == team member?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kul.. bosta kr hitr umrla
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> ti posledicno tud :>
<dz0ny_> c13m1_alpinecreek (cold stream)
<dz0ny_> realism
<dz0ny_> aja pa neki achievementi so
<zdobersek> aja, ze zdle?
<dz0ny_> jaz sem not
<dz0ny_> zjutraj moram ustati
<dz0ny_> tko da max do 11 igram
<CrazyLemon> sej vsako jutro moraš vstat :>
<dz0ny_> ja sam ne ob 10 tako kot ti
<zdobersek> YOU'RE TEARING ME APART LISA
<CrazyLemon> sej se tudi js ne bom zbudil ob 10ih jutri!
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo povabu felixa
<zdobersek> ... ampak ob 11h?
<zdobersek> what a gamenight!
<sasa84> jjuuhuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84: aaaa
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: as kej razhrosceval, kje ti crasha?
<sasa84> ooooo zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: dans je mal pozno, tko da te mam v mislih jutri zjutri, ko bom kuhal :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you are now permitted to use your fap energy for whatever purpose you so desire (though we all know what purpose that will be)
<sasa84> ooo, kok najs ;)
<sasa84> zdobersek,  a s je CrazyLemon lepo obnašal?
<zdobersek> sasa84: trenutno mislim, da dela vstopni izpit za pekel :>
<sasa84> a ja? :>
<sasa84> ah, sej sem vedla d bo tko
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: randomly se spomni da nima več dostopa do grafične
<dz0ny_> in crashne
<dz0ny_> sem pejstu prej
<dz0ny_> hec je da isto anredi z chrome
<dz0ny_> tko da ni steam
<dz0ny_> ampak fglrx
<dz0ny_> al pa apparmor kaj čudnega počne
<dz0ny_> nč ln
<sasa84> nočko dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> noč
<dz0ny_> fun http://i.imgur.com/6bCtmNM.jpg
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: brackets funkcionira na linuxu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ty for your permission..it means a great deal to me
<zdobersek> brutha helps a brutha out
<CrazyLemon> lol @ jpg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zate serija.. !g imdb save me
<Seniorita> Save Me (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2245117/
<zdobersek> ^ is shite
<CrazyLemon> awesome je :)
<maxipin> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/internet/internet-prek-satelita
<Seniorita> Internet prek satelita - Zasebni uporabniki - www.telekom.si
<CrazyLemon> lame
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> kakšna serija to?
 * CrazyLemon posodi sasa84 ocala
<CrazyLemon> a sedaj vidis?
<sasa84> ja lej.. povej kaj ti misš ;)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> nočka ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-20
<CrazyLemon> http://phandroid.com/2013/07/19/ubuntu-edge-smartphone-leak/
<Seniorita> Leaked images of the Ubtuntu Edge smartphone revealed
<Seniorita> »After we uncovered a Canonical's trademark for the Ubuntu Edge, we discovered some leaked images of the device -- and boy, is it sexy.«
<dz0ny_> oho ,jutro
<CrazyLemon> o si že up! :>
<CrazyLemon> jutro o/
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> reče se jutro ne pa juhuuuu
<sasa84> pf CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zate juhuuu, za ostale pa jutro :P
 * sasa84 pihne zdobersek v uho
<zdobersek> sasa84: :>
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek ;)
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Živjo, zdobersek
<sasa84> zakaj pa breza mene en pozdravi????
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Zdravo, sasa84
<sasa84> pol sam na dan reagira
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<sasa84> dober večer
<sasa84> živjo
<sasa84> aloha
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> meh..cel monolog sem mel preden sem ugotovil da me je diskonektalo :/
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> [09:22:07] <CrazyLemon> 19.07.2013, SILJUA, Podatek prispel iz mednarodnega sistema, [Prispetje v naslovno državo]
<CrazyLemon> [09:22:10] <CrazyLemon> TO MI DELI!
<sasa84> šibam fantički, se vidmo
<sasa84> adijo
<Sky[x]> lp
<dhbiker> haiiiiii
<dhbiker> :P
<dz0ny_> khm https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DXnfa0H30L4
<Seniorita> Richard Stallman Spyware on Ubuntu using Amazon 2013. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Thanks to Muktware: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc Ubuntu start Sound: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQaEXZ-df6Y«
<CrazyLemon> kdo sploh posluša rms razn yanga? :)
<dz0ny_> zdobersek_: brackets dela ja
<dz0ny_> sam ni nevem kako uporabna zadeva
<dz0ny_> .shrani ubuntu_antispyware sudo apt-get purge unity-lens-friends unity-lens-music unity-lens-photos  unity-lens-video unity-scope-audacious unity-scope-calculator  unity-scope-chromiumbookmarks unity-scope-clementine  unity-scope-colourlovers unity-scope-devhelp unity-scope-deviantart  unity-scope-firefoxbookmarks unity-scope-gallica unity-scope-gdrive  unity-scope-github unity-scope-gmusicbrowser
<dz0ny_> unity-scope-googlenews  unity-scope-…
<dz0ny_> …gourmet unity-scope-guayadeque unity-scope-home  unity-scope-manpages unity-scope-musicstores unity-scope-musique  unity-scope-openclipart unity-scope-openweathermap unity-scope-soundcloud  unity-scope-texdoc unity-scope-tomboy unity-scope-video-remote  unity-scope-virtualbox unity-scope-yahoostock unity-scope-yelp  unity-scope-zotero unity-scopes-master-default unity-scopes-runner  unity-webapps-common
<dz0ny_> unity-webapps-service usb-…
<dz0ny_> …creator-gtk xul-ext-unity  xul-ext-websites-integration
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ napisi zdaj seznam :D
<dz0ny_> ja? sej je prov
<CrazyLemon> pa music/photo lens niso spyware :)
<dz0ny_> mam drug problem https://paste.sh/ksi4y77_#rp2ADEf9qyhs-3jGatmEilvI
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> adijo nautilus, uniy
<napsy_> zakaj pa to?
<dz0ny_> ja har dependecy je med scope pa unity
<dz0ny_> ne moreš odstranit ussles scope
<dz0ny_> brez da bi unity
<napsy_> ka pa je ta scope?
<dz0ny_> en program ki deluje v ozadju
<dz0ny_> pa recimo pošilja podatke amazon pa github pa google
<dz0ny_> no in je 30 le teh
<dz0ny_> vsak pokuri 3-4mb rama
<napsy_> aha
<napsy_> se prav plugin
<dz0ny_> mhm plugin za unity
<dz0ny_> pač search funkcijo
<napsy_> aha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ti kaj izpiše "fgrep URI /etc/environment"  na saucyju ?
<Sky[x]> A code smell is a hint that something has gone wrong somewhere in your code.
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: nič
<dz0ny_> .shrani antispware_scopes sudo dpkg -r --force-depends unity-scope-audacious unity-scope-calculator unity-scope-chromiumbookmarks unity-scope-clementine unity-scope-colourlovers unity-scope-devhelp unity-scope-deviantart unity-scope-firefoxbookmarks unity-scope-gallica unity-scope-gdrive unity-scope-github unity-scope-gmusicbrowser unity-scope-googlenews unity-scope-gourmet unity-scope-guayadeque
<dz0ny_> unity-scope-home unity-scope-manpages …
<dz0ny_> …unity-scope-musicstores unity-scope-musique unity-scope-openclipart unity-scope-openweathermap unity-scope-soundcloud unity-scope-texdoc unity-scope-tomboy unity-scope-video-remote unity-scope-virtualbox unity-scope-yahoostock unity-scope-yelp unity-scope-zotero unity-scope-gdocs unity-scope-launchpad unity-scope-sshsearch
<dz0ny_> .shrani anspware_lens sudo dpkg -r --force-depends unity-lens-files unity-lens-friends unity-lens-music unity-lens-photos unity-lens-video
<dz0ny_> loverly 60mb prihranil
<yang_> .vreme lj
<yang_> .vreme bled
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: hej
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: kok vam drugac gre portal?
<dz0ny_> .vreme bled
<CrazyLemon> ura je 11 in cesta proti hrvaški je že zablokirana \o/
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: hej
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: kok vam drugac gre portal?
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ portal the game?
<napsy_> ubuntu.si :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ ah :) .. ni tok aktivnosti zadnje čase..poletje pač :)
<napsy_> drugace pa je?
<napsy_> sm cist pozabu na vas
<dz0ny_> .vreme bled
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ neki je ja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ breza manjka
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: se mate kake aktivnosti? srecanja ...?
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ am.. a nisi dobu maila prek info@ od brodula? :)
<napsy_> sma bla s Sky[x] na pijaco pa me je mal spomnu da se obstajate :)
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je bilo srečanje vseh OS skupnosti :)
<napsy_> neki sm dobu ja
<CrazyLemon> "vseh"
<napsy_> sm bol mislu ubuntu.si specificno
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ trenutno ne :)
<yang_> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 27.1°C @20.07.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 27.95°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:31:33, Sončni zahod: 20:45:06
<Seniorita> Forecast
<Seniorita> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<dz0ny_> .debug on
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: sm zadno leto cist zaposlen
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ še vedno z dlančniki?
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: jup
<napsy_> zdj smo opreml starega macka v lj
<napsy_> pa se ene par lokacij
<napsy_> pa je dela na polno
<idioterna> a to z dzefrijom
<napsy_> jup
<napsy_> mislim da bi ze moral bit v macku postavlen
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> kudos
<napsy_> pocas gre, pa se vedno se kaki problemi najdejo :)
<napsy_> wifi suxa, tcp suxa
<napsy_> vse skp za nikamor
<idioterna> i know
<idioterna> i've been there
<napsy_> :)
<napsy_> vem :)
<idioterna> zajeban job je
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> k pride sasa ji nej en pejstne http://static.naamapalmu.com/files/Iv/big/wEwwGhaTlkad6fmSAFL1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ole..nevihta
<zdobersek> ole ...
<zdobersek> si ze bil poreden.
<yang_> rab kdo cevlje, spd pedala za mtb
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah.. bil sm priden.. zato pa je dež opravil moje delo
<CrazyLemon> (zalivanje vrta)
<CrazyLemon> kerbal space program je spet 40% off če koga zanima..
<CrazyLemon> postal 2 pa 75%
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a kdo mogoce prakticira da ma gesla shranjena v enmu kriptiranem fajlu na dropbox ki ga lahko kjerkoli odpre in updejta ?
<sasa84> jutro
<sasa84> ni breze :p
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] nope
<CrazyLemon> <idioterna> k pride sasa ji nej en pejstne http://static.naamapalmu.com/files/Iv/big/wEwwGhaTlkad6fmSAFL1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] lastpass itak sam kriptira fajle z master passwordom in jih Å¡e imam na voljo online :)
<Sky[x]> aha k kle mam en app k mi pac kriptira z master paswordom
<Sky[x]> in razmislam da bi kr v dropox ga shranu lepo
<Sky[x]> :)
<sasa84> lol idioterna :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] to pomeni da povsod rabiš ta app :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<idioterna> ce niste vedl kko zgledajo idioti
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/68439702
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Javor Heatstroke Vertigo near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<sasa84> idioterna, veri gud!
<brodul> CrazyLemon: ti si bil na meetupu vceraj
<CrazyLemon> brodul ne
<brodul> te smem prosit za ime
<brodul> u
<brodul> kdo je pa bil potem
<CrazyLemon> brodul andrejz
<brodul> a ok, pardon
<CrazyLemon> in ime mu je andrej :>
<brodul> :D
<brodul> hvala
<CrazyLemon> njega boš večkrat srečal :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> andrej ma cajt :P
<lynxlynxlynx> brodul: kolk vas je pa blo?
<brodul> 8
<brodul> mail prid ecez 20 mn
<lynxlynxlynx> pa od ubuntusi boš težko koga drugega kot andreja srečal
<brodul> *min
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jutr se grem kopat....a se greš tud ti? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dont be silly
 * sasa84 bi rada tunkala CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 uživaj v gužvi :)
<napsy_> ce se gre na morje, sm takoj za
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tko pač je...gremo jutr popoldne se mal namakat :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 evo napsy_ gre zravn
<napsy_> heh
<sasa84> ^^
<napsy_> sam bo se zena prsla zraun, tak da se bom moral obnasat ;)
<sasa84> napsy_, ja sej..zto sm bla pa prej tih, k mam tud jst podobn problem :P
<napsy_> uh, bo treba neki ukrent
<sasa84> napsy_, pa če pride CrazyLemon itak ni panike... že deluje tko "nenevaren"
<sasa84> :P
<napsy_> huh ok pol mi ni treba se bat konkurence ;)
<sasa84> oh napsy_ ...pa kakšna konkurenca :P
<napsy_> mislis
<sasa84> lej napsy_ ... pa kok ti lohk CrazyLemon dela konkurenco no
<napsy_> jah, si zena premisli pa pohopsa CrazyLemon
<napsy_> nikol ne ves :)
<sasa84> tam se drži za kiklo mame CrazyLemon ... pomoči prst 1x na let v morje, tiste suhcene noge kt od pajka, cel preklast...
<sasa84> lej napsy_ ..ni Å¡ans ... brez skrbi :P
<napsy_> no prav
<napsy_> se ze bols pocutm
<sasa84> ej napsy_ ...pa še zmer se voz z biciklom, k ma še zadi koleščka...
<napsy_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBXZWB_dNsw
<Seniorita> 14-Year-Old Prodigy Programmer Dreams In Code - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Fourteen-year-old programmer and software developer Santiago Gonzalez might just be the next Steve Jobs. He already has 15 iOS apps to his name and dreams of...«
<dz0ny_> lol ti mas pa tega CrazyLemon ful rada :)
<dz0ny_> btw breza je sla na dopust
<sasa84> dz0ny_, izdala sem se a ne :P
<sasa84> napsy_, đizs ta mulo ej :)
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je sasa84 hujsa kot telesna bolecina ki jo ta trenutek imam... bolecino vsaj lahk ublazim.. za sasa84 pa ni zdravila :/
<napsy_> ah ja
<sasa84> no no CrazyLemon ... rad me maš!
<CrazyLemon> tko kot imam rad bolečino v vratu :)
<sasa84> pol me maš...zto k si mal mazo :P
<CrazyLemon> res sm mazo..kljub bolečinam sm na računalniku :)
<zdobersek> junak!
<zdobersek> lahko das intervju za planet siol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek never
<CrazyLemon> 24ur or nothing
<yang_> CrazyLemon: nisi edini mazohist tule
<yang_> kr neki jih je se
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: dota2 kako ti všeč?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: je kul
<zdobersek> tutoriale sem mal predelu
<andrejz> čer
<sasa84> čer andrejz
<andrejz> kako?
<andrejz> sasa84 ti si zih želiš napisat novico o izidu wine 1.6 ?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti si bil na meetingu ane?
<andrejz> ja kakopak, drgač nobenga ne bi blo
<andrejz> z ubuntu.si, se ve
<CrazyLemon> brodul andrejz andrejz brodul :>
<andrejz> ne vem kaj hočeš s tem povedat
<andrejz> kje s bil pa ti, smo te čakal ;)
<CrazyLemon> na kavču :)
<andrejz> namest da bi kakšnga hladnega spil
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: gres igrat vs boti?
<sasa84> andrejz, am... a ja? :P
<sasa84> wine pol :P
<andrejz> ja teb so všeč stvari z alkotom, a ne :)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, a se ti spomniš zakaj se novice z ubuntu.si ne objavljajo na odprakoda.si?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: grem
<lynxlynxlynx> - ActiveX controls can be downloaded and installed automatically. <-- mogoče bo pa še proklik začel delat
<dz0ny_> andrejz: ker je plone :P
<andrejz> @dz0ny_ : dober razlog
<andrejz> vem, da se v začetku je syncalo, potem pa so bile neke težave
<andrejz> samo ne vem kaj točno je bilo
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ping
<andrejz> mislim, da je bilo nekaj z encodingom
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: pong
<dz0ny_> povabilo mas
<zdobersek> mhm.
<CrazyLemon> andrejz se
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FM-TRANSMITTER-3-5mm-Jack-FOR-iPhone-4-4S-5-Samsung-Galaxy-S-2-3-II-III-IV-Note-/271233024727         to buy or not to buy..that is the question
<Seniorita> FM TRANSMITTER 3.5mm Jack FOR iPhone 4 4S 5 Samsung Galaxy S 2 3 II III IV Note | eBay
<Seniorita> »FM TRANSMITTER 3.5mm Jack FOR iPhone 4 4S 5 Samsung Galaxy S 2 3 II III IV Note in Sound & Vision, iPod & MP3 Player Accessories, FM Transmitters | eBay«
<andrejz> crazylemon: torej?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nisem se še odločil ali bom kupil ali ne
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> amm.. ja takrat smo začeli s testiranjem wp2punbb in je andrejpan če se ne motim nas skenslal z odprtakoda.si rss feeda
<Lurker69> http://ubuntuforums.org/ XD
<CrazyLemon> dont worry.. ubuntu.si has not been hacked
<CrazyLemon> (yet)
<andrejz> samo potem ni več razloga, da bi bili še skenslani ali je?
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi takrat ni več bilo razloga.. ker smo kmalu po tem končali testiranje :)
<andrejz> aha :)
<sasa84> lahkonočko pobčki ;=)
<idioterna> srecno
<dz0ny_> Ubuntu forums hacked http://ubuntuforums.org/
<dz0ny_> https://plus.google.com/103751102959761372959/posts/We8fexT5qgz
<Seniorita> CyberPunk – Google + - Ubuntu Forums has been hacked/defaced…
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu Forums has been hacked/defacedhttp://ubuntuforums.org/signaturepics/Sput.html«
<dz0ny_> ubuntu je očitno mainstream
<CrazyLemon> a je zato bil countdown na ubuntu.com? :p
<dz0ny_> pa reddit thread so jim tud pospamal
<dz0ny_> btw kaj so sploh predstavili?
<dz0ny_> oziroma kaj je bil tist countdown?
<dz0ny_> like for real
<zdobersek> ubuntu edge
<zdobersek> (= where two surfaces meet)
<Lurker69> am neki rus sputnik jim je php uturu na stran
<Lurker69> https://twitter.com/Sputn1k_ tale
<Seniorita> Sput (Sputn1k_) on Twitter
<Seniorita> »The latest from Sput (@Sputn1k_).«
<Lurker69> http://i.imgur.com/NNc63eN.png tran je zgledala takole
<Lurker69> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kacuQYz-Y1Q  pa tale komad je Å¡pilu, nekako preko phpyja
<Seniorita> Disclosure - You & Me (Flume Remix) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Longneck music - different taste of sound. Follow longneck: http://www.facebook.com/longneckmusic http://www.soundcloud.com/longneckmusic Follow artists: htt...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ niso še nič :)
<CrazyLemon> v sredo naj bi telefon
<CrazyLemon> po imenu ubuntu edge :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: AppArmor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40459/#p40459
<CrazyLemon> Matthai prečekiral help.ubuntu.com ? :)
<Matthai> niti ne... v bistvu me zanima samo tole
<Matthai> če rečem sudo mount -t securityfs securityfs /sys/kernel/security
<Matthai> a je treba to po vsakem restartu mašine?
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor     tu se sploh ne omenja securityfs
<Seniorita> AppArmor - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Matthai> sem pa našel tole: http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalacja-i-nalozenie-ograniczen-na-skype-4-1-w-ubuntu/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu - pomoc | Instalacja i nałożenie ograniczeń na Skype 4.1 w Ubuntu
<Seniorita> »Strona poświęcona systemowi Ubuntu Linux. Znajdziesz tutaj przydatne i sprawdzone poradniki oraz sposoby rozwiązywania wielu popularnych problemów. Ten blog rozwiąże każdy Twój problem - jeśli nie teraz, to wkrótce! :)«
<Matthai> če rečem: mount | grep security, dobim:
<Matthai> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<Matthai> se pravi je že
<Matthai> sem ga zagnal, pa gledam seda /var/log/syslog, pa nič posebnega ne vidim
<Matthai> nekako bi rad videl, da zadeva dela :-)
<CrazyLemon> poglej apparmor status
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Re: AppArmor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40460/#p40460
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Re: AppArmor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40461/#p40461
<flyingfree> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-21
<msev> a kdo kj spremla k delajo linux distrote za te "android dongle" z rk3188
<R33D3M33R> ahoj :)
<R33D3M33R> evo, CrazyLemon, gotovo boš srečen,če povem, da bom nabavil l4d2 takoj, ko bo spet v akciji :)
<Sky[x]> “those who fail to plan, plan to fail.
<Sky[x]> :)
<bilko-KP> ce bi dal 32bitni OS win. na 64 bit comp. Nebi blo ravno ok a?
<bilko-KP> bi se ful poznal na hitrosti? Al bi bli kaksni drugi problemi?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R sm vidu da je na wishlistu ja :D
<napsy_> bilko-KP: cist ok je
<CrazyLemon> ampak R33D3M33R ..sedaj dz0ny_ in zdobersek igrajo dota2
<bilko-KP> CrazyLemon, hi!
<bilko-KP> napsy_, aha da bi blo ok
<CrazyLemon> bilko-KP welcome to guzva!
<bilko-KP> :)
<napsy_> bilko-KP: bi blo
<bilko-KP> super. Tašči sem da ubuntu na laptop pa igrce na FB stekajo. Pa bi winse dal nazaj pa mam sam 32bit
<CrazyLemon> Unfortunately the attackers have gotten every user's local username, password, and email address from the Ubuntu Forums database.
<bilko-KP> pa je sam to vazn da flash dobr hitr dela
<bilko-KP> no pol bom kr te dal gor
<bilko-KP> tnx za info
<napsy_> np
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: jah, potem pa ne bom kupil :P
<R33D3M33R> sem točno vedel kaj bo ...
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R :D
<R33D3M33R> a ti to resno ali se malo hecaš?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: ubuntuforums.org shekan, priporočena zamenjava gesel  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40462/#p40462
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R o geslih? ali kaj
<R33D3M33R> ne, o L4D2 ...
<CrazyLemon> razpršilo ??
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<R33D3M33R> sem mislil, da si prevajalec: https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik :P
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga je to vpisal not :D
<CrazyLemon> hash je zgoščena vrednost... ne pa "razpršilo"
<R33D3M33R> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t485389
<CrazyLemon> se ne omenja razpršilo :p
<R33D3M33R> potem pa ne bereš pravega linka
<R33D3M33R> :P
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/992944_604374782936035_949640490_n.jpg
<R33D3M33R> tipičen windows (l)user
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: tvoj scenarij?
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ moj bi vseboval vsaj en 'oh kako je velik'  in 'seveda se mojca lahko pridruži'.. ne pa sam 'hvala' pa 'aha'.. tako suhoparen pa nisem!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<napsy_> ah ja :)
<napsy_> poznam eno ko je pustla tipa, ker je bil prevc ... obdarjen
<CrazyLemon> in ti ji verjames? :D
<napsy_> jup
<napsy_> ta tv kultura je smesna
<napsy_> mal pretiravajo z velikostjo
<napsy_> velikost ni tolk pomembna
<napsy_> prevlko == bad, m'kay
<CrazyLemon> res je
<CrazyLemon> čemu ga je potem pustila
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy_> pomisl mal
<napsy_> zakaj nebi bil fajn prevelik
<napsy_> pac te reci se dogajajo
<napsy_> sam se ne govori tolk o tem
<napsy_> zato mi mal gre na zivce tist
<napsy_> koji je vecji fora
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a bi pustila tipa ker bi bil preveč obdarjen?
<napsy_> bi mogla najprej probat kok je ce je res prevc obdarjen
<napsy_> s tem da ga nimas za eno noc ampak za cel lajf, mogoc se da parkrat zdrzat, skos pa .. no way
<CrazyLemon> where there's a will there's a way
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> -a
<napsy_> heh
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: najbrž niso vse real life ženske ala Sama Yama iz porno filmov
<CrazyLemon> !g sama yama
<napsy_> eh ja pornici :)
<Seniorita> Rayapuram Petta (Sama sama Yama yama) Drohi - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_WrgDEd0BY
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok je za moške preveč? se mi zdi, d mamo različne poglede na to :P
<napsy_> vrjetn misli na 17cm+
<CrazyLemon> js ne mislim na preveč obdarjene moške.. kot prvo :D
<CrazyLemon> kot drugo.. ne vem sasa84 .. kje je tvoja meja? :D  kje pa rečeš..no way jose..to je pa preveč..konc je :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst sm itak devica...se en spoznam na to :P
<sasa84> ne*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda..pa vsi duhovniki so v celibatu pa te fore
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ja itak CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> kje pa ti žviš :P
<zdobersek> the hell CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> vcerej sva dva spila odigrala
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Forums Hacked, 1.8 Million Passwords, E-Mails & Usernames Stolen  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sKbIBJLLfz4/ubuntu-forum-hacked-users-advised-to-change-passwords
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: torej je l4d2 se aktualen?
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: mhm
<zdobersek> lih se pa spomnem, ktero geslo sem imel na ubuntu forumih, ce sem sploh bil gor ...
<R33D3M33R> no, torej, ko bo akcija, ga nabavim :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vse se začne z dvemi špili!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj se začne TdF danes?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mal pred peto
<zdobersek> mislim, da je ob petih zacetek prenosa na eurosport2, ob osmih pa preklopijo na eurosport
<zdobersek> finish ~9:45pm
<CrazyLemon> Na eurosport 2 se začne ob 18:00 nato se pa ob 20:00 nadaljuje na Eurosport 1.
<CrazyLemon> to sm zdj prebral na bicikl.com
<zdobersek> whatevz
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: btsync je ze OSS?
<R33D3M33R> uh, pa je crknil salabajzer.si :(
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R da faq je na salabajzer.si ??
<zdobersek> nic vec, ce prav razumem.
<CrazyLemon> ko sm probal odpret stran so se pojavile črte čez zaslon
<CrazyLemon> in nato se je pokazal login screen
<CrazyLemon> tko da ni ravno nič
<CrazyLemon>  chrome[1013]: segfault at 44 ip 00007f9e108da51f sp 00007fffa023f780 error 4 in fglrx_dri.so[7f9e0fb9f000+1d9a000]
<zdobersek> APU!
<R33D3M33R> to je bila zbirka kritik čez razne firme pa to :)
<R33D3M33R> kar zabavno za brati
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Kako narediti menubar transparenten?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40463/#p40463
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ne
<dz0ny_> http://imgur.com/a/BHYrq
<Seniorita> pozar surovina maribor 21.7 2013 - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<sasa84> fantički moji...pridkani bodte
<sasa84> grem pogledat v deželo CrazyLemon
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Kako narediti menubar transparenten?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40464/#p40464
<dz0ny_> oh lol a to so novi forumi http://ubuntu-discourse.org/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Discourse
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matevz96: Prvič na linuxu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40465/#p40465
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> to je nepregledno za forum
<pitko> dan
<pitko> kdo tle?
<pitko> peer-peer k je to enako kot peer to peer
<pitko> ?
<dz0ny_> ali p2p
<pitko> ok
<zdobersek> peirs2piers
<zdobersek> go go soundcloud, driving HTML5 audio
<pitko> avdio ni problem bol se zakoplicera video pa html 5
<pitko> mislm stream
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Kako narediti menubar transparenten?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40466/#p40466
<maxipin> se Å¡e kje da dobiti ubuntu dres?
<yang_> beer2beer
<yang_> novi buildi za replicant so narjeni, ce ma kdo zeljo sprobat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prvič na linuxu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40467/#p40467
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matevz96: Re: Prvič na linuxu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40468/#p40468
<dz0ny_> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/razor-qt/PNvkoidV2Ik/0lpz9J6RGEQJ
<Seniorita> Google Skupine
<dz0ny_> lxde in razor gresta skupaj, kot KDE projekt
<zdobersek> DOWN WITH MIR/UNITY
<dz0ny_> eden nej pastne andrejz
<zdobersek> .shrani mogoce?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj si pa toliko pisal tist SP :)
<R33D3M33R> @link: evo, ne-KDE uporabniki: resistance is futile :)
<idioterna> ah sej jih bo prej al slej pamet srecala.
<zdobersek> hah
<yang_> ubuntu hacked ?
<yang_> heh kdo pa je tale pisec Mandi...ko pise o Swartzu
<yang_> Pestila ga je blaga depresija
<yang_> ocitno se zlo spozna na depresijo
<yang_> gledam na slo techu
<yang_> Prešvercal se je v enega od MIT-jevih severromov
<yang_> to paa je slog
<yang_> se dobro, da ne pise za moj mikro
<yang_> no saj mu je nekdo lepo v commentih objasnil o depresiji
<idioterna> yang_: vsak lahko pise novice, objavljene so najboljse, ki so na voljo.
<Lurker69> link do swartz članka pls
<yang_> poglej na slotech
<Lurker69> thx
<yang_> pod clanke
<yang_> sem zaprl ze
<Lurker69> sm najdu hvala
<Lurker69> jah Å¡koda ga je, velik dobrih stvari smo mel od njega, reddit, creative commons, tor2web...
<Lurker69> Å¡e mamo*
<yang_> Lurker69: ja, mislim da bi se zmazal, da ne bi sel v zapor
<yang_> napram temu kar je snowden naredil, tisto je bilo cisto nekaj drugega
<Lurker69> bi mu pa kaj druga obesl
<yang_> tut to je mozno
<Lurker69> on je bil edn of pomembnih hacktivistov, ki jif američani zadjkne čase zelo preganjajo, le poglej si tele najstniške anonimuse ki jih zapirajo zarad malnkosti
<Lurker69> topiary pato
<Lurker69> hvala bogu da se applebaum še drži nad vodo
<Lurker69> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNsePZj_Yks
<Seniorita> Jacob Appelbaum 29C3 Keynote: Not My Department - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jacob Appelbaum's keynote at 29C3 (29th Chaos Communication Congress), 27 December 2012.«
<yang_> vsak ki ima javen profil na internetu bi se moral vprasati, ce je varno da gre na teritorij ZDA
<yang_> sploh ce si uporabnik gmail/FB storitev etc.
<Lurker69> pa to ko zadnje čase recimo zapirajo ljudi zarad postov na fecebuku ald pa w chatu worcrafta...
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> My powers are ready
<Lurker69> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/27/teenager-justin-carter-facebook-comment-jail_n_3512025.html tole reacimo
<Seniorita> Teen Justin Carter Jailed In Texas After Making Sarcastic Threat In Facebook Comment
<Seniorita> »Maybe it's time the Internet adopted a "sarcasm" tag to alert readers to the use of irony in online conversation, and, hopefully, avoid situations like that of Justin Carter, a Texas teenager who has been in jail since February over a Facebook comment that failed to make a woman in Canada LOL.«
<dz0ny_> .vreme celje
<Lurker69> "[s]omeone had said something to the effect of 'Oh you're insane, you're crazy, you're messed up in the head,’ to which [Justin] replied 'Oh yeah, I'm real messed up in the head, I'm going to go shoot up a school full of kids and eat their still, beating hearts,’ and the next two lines were lol and jk [all sic]."
<Lurker69> pa ni blo na facebooku ampak v chatu of LoL al warcraft al online igra je bla
<Lurker69> jaz sem malo starejši in se spominjam časov ko so ljudje šli v zapor zaradi dejanj ki so jih storili, ne zaradi dejanj za katere so reakli da jih lahko storijo
<yang_> Mensezdi da se gredo tako politiko v ZD
<yang_> Mensezdi da se gredo tako restriktivno politiko v ZDA kot ni bila niti v Jugi
<yang_> Evo Manninga bodo zaprli za 154 let, dolgo zivijo tej americani
<Lurker69> ja namest da bi mu medaljo dal
<yang_> pa glej zdej kako se crnnci spet upirajo belcem tam
<yang_> v vec kot 100 mestih ze protestirajo
<Lurker69> pa obsodl recimo tiste vojačke k so iz helikopterja strelal na tiste otroke, pa se s hamerjem čez ranjene iračane vozil
<yang_> http://rt.com/usa/justice-trayvon-martin-rallies-364/
<Seniorita> 'Justice for Trayvon': Rallies hit 100 cities — RT USA
<Seniorita> »Thousands of people have participated in rallies in more than 100 cities across the US, calling for«
<Lurker69> men je blo ogabno ko so avstrijci prizemljil letalo venezuelskega predsednika ker naj bi bil na njem snowden
<Lurker69> medtem ko mirno pustimo da ameriška letala čez evropo vozijo ljudi na mučenje v gvantanamo in otala illegalna taborišča amriška
<dz0ny_> botsnack
<Lurker69> http://rt.com/news/bolivian-president-plane-snowden-577/
<Seniorita> ‘Imperial Skyjacking’: Bolivian presidential plane grounded in Austria over Snowden stowaway suspicions — RT News
<Seniorita> »Spain has authorized Bolivia’s presidential jet to pass through its airspace and continue its journey to Bolivia, the Austrian President has said. The plane was grounded in Austria Wednesday morning over suspicions that Edward Snowden was on board.«
<CrazyLemon> niso ga avstrijci prizemljili ampak so mu drugi prepovedali prelet ozemlja in je zasilno pristal v avstriji :)
<CrazyLemon> "zasilno" :)
<yang_> ja ves kako je
<Lurker69> a ni blo do nedavnega prepovedan ustavljat pa pregledovat diplomatska vozila pa stavbe?
<yang_> ocitno ce hoces cez atlantik
<yang_> si ze v NATOvem zracnem prostoru
<yang_> zato tut Snowden ne more nikamor letet
<yang_> ne da bi ga "preusmerili" v ZDA
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: dota?
<Lurker69> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-22788443 tole je pa uredu...
<Seniorita> BBC News - Rendition flights claim to be investigated by Police Scotland
<Seniorita> »New claims CIA planes transferred people to "secret prison and torture destinations" via Scottish airports are set to be investigated by police in Scotland.«
<yang_> Lurker69: sej je povsod kriza, danes so po Radiu SLO povedal da 10 miljonov italjanov zivi pod pragom revscine
<yang_> pa da jih je vec kot polovica brezposelnih
<Lurker69> sej pr nas ni nč boljše
<yang_> 80% ki jih jaz poznam so tut brez sluzbe
<Lurker69> pa samo smo si krivi...
<yang_> pol te pa na zavodu hakljajo, da mors na tromesecni seminar, ker ne znas ene prosnje napisat in zato ne dobis sluzbe, kaksna oslarija
<Lurker69> ker je tak fajn kupvat pocen plastiko s kitajske pa pocen cote iz indonezije smo uničl gospodarstvo
<yang_> ja H&M
<Lurker69> zavod je svinjarija, poosebljena nesposobnost in neučinkovitost
<Lurker69> tisti tečahji so namenjeni samemu sebi, tiste sp subvencije so čist zgrešene, pravega izobraževanja ne ponujajo nobenega
<dz0ny_> hm glih za v debato http://articles.latimes.com/1988-05-26/business/fi-4963_1_yugoslav-television
<Seniorita> Yugoslavs Find No Paradise at McDonald's - Los Angeles Times
<Seniorita> »The first McDonald's to open in a communist country has run into an unexpected problem: Trained employees are quitting because they find they have to work like Westerners and get paid like East...«
<Lurker69> hehe
<Lurker69> "ne morja me tak mal plačat, da jes nebi mogu še manj delat" :-)
<yang_> dz0ny_: McDonalds, brat od mojga sosolca je diplomiral v SLO in ni dobil sluzbe nekaj casa in zdaj dela zadnje leto v Avstriji v McDonaldsu 1300 EUR osnovna placa
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri mcdonaldsu
<CrazyLemon> a je subway že v LJ?
<yang_> subway je bil leta nazaj v LJ samo noben ni tam nic kupoval
<yang_> mislim da sem bil edini ki sem hodil na njihove sendvice, vedno je bilo prazno
<dz0ny_> yang_: ja ravno sem bral članke da MC ni jasno kako lahko folk preživi z minimalno plačo (USA)
<yang_> malo so pretiravali s ceno
<CrazyLemon> ja..in spet prihaja v LJ
<dz0ny_> http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2013/07/21/silk-road/ < awsome
<Seniorita> Riding the New Silk Road - Interactive Feature - NYTimes.com
<Seniorita> »An interactive media feature showing Hewlett-Packard's new shipping corridor along the route of the ancient Silk Road.«
<yang_> CrazyLemon: tudi ti lahko odpres subway v kopru, to je fransizna zadeva
<yang_> placas licenco
<yang_> in odpres
<dz0ny_> yang_: pol so pa ugotovil da majo še drugo službo
<yang_> v Ljubljani je bil najprej Plausteiner lastnik McDonaldsa , se prej je bil lastnik v Celovcu, pol pa po osamosvojitvi to sem prnesel, kasneje pa je se nekdo drug odprl se ostale mcdonaldse
<Lurker69> vau kak format si tiste animirane slike na HP strani?
<dz0ny_> Lurker69: mp4
<Lurker69> ah filmčki običajni, sm mislu da kak nova pogruntavščina
<CrazyLemon> yang_ nimam miljončka evrčkov :)
<Lurker69> čakam na animaterd png že kakih 5 let
<yang_> CrazyLemon: meni mcdonalds ne disi, verjetno sem se ga preobjedel ze v vseh letih
<yang_> CrazyLemon: najboljsi je bil Dairy Queen se v devetdesetih
<yang_> sploh so imeli super sladolede
<yang_> potem je bil se nekaj casa belgijski Quick
<yang_> v istih prostorih, nasproti name, kjer je danes Zara
<dz0ny_> Lurker69: to bo pa webm
<Lurker69> http://graphics8.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2013/07/21/silk-road/assets/media/tank_970.webm
<yang_> tisto Zaro bi moral ven fliknit pa narditi nek dober klub tam notri
<yang_> ker je lokacija super
<pitko> sej maš v nami top :D
<yang_> cunj je ze tko prevec naprodaj tu po ljubljani
<pitko> mislm čez cesto
<pitko> al pa kak cerkus
<pitko> :)
<yang_> pitko: ma tisto se moras z liftom gor vozit, brezveze
<pitko> je pa Å¡meksi peksi :D
<yang_> vcasih je bilo precej vec klubov
<pitko> pa mučos dineros moraš met ;P
<yang_> zdej mas ja top in cirkus
<pitko> pa kak lux?
<pitko> playa?
<yang_> playa
<yang_> to ni diskac
<pitko> no ja
<pitko> to je res ja ..
<yang_> mislis unga od JPja
<yang_> v btcju
<pitko> aha
<yang_> tist je mal boljsi kafic
<yang_> nic drucga
<pitko> aa
<CrazyLemon> coctail lounge
<yang_> to ma JP za bejbe hvatat
<CrazyLemon> za bejbe hodi v alayo :)
<pitko> ;D
<yang_> CrazyLemon: heh nevem ce je se tm na zacetku portoroza portoroska playa, 2 mize pa 8 stolov
<yang_> tko je blo 4 leta nazaj
<CrazyLemon> yang_ alaya :)
<yang_> aha
<yang_> to je to
<CrazyLemon> pa nista 2 mizi.. jih je kr dosti več :)
<yang_> takrat jih ni blo nevem kok bolj mala zadeva
<pitko> mislm bom tako reku če hočeš lahko feštaš ne :D
<pitko> ;)
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: l4d2?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<pitko> aa jutr je dan d za ubuntu.com kva bodo raskril ? :D kva pravte kva bo
<pitko> upam da telefon!
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bodo razkril
<pitko> kaj nič?
<CrazyLemon> tist countdown je posledica hacka v ubuntuforums
<pitko> cc
<pitko> ?
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej vidiš da countdowna več ni
<pitko> pa res !
<pitko> omg
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ˇ
<Lurker69> tist webm al pa mp4... na tisti silk road strani je zanimiv
<Lurker69> enim servira mp4 enim pa webm
<pitko> ta webm ni podprt povsod ne
<pitko> pač brskalniki
<Lurker69> http://www.patrickstjohn.org/images/what-people-think-i-do-what-i-really-do-web-designer.jpg
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ma ja
<pitko> ta web design je groza
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kefaunikat: Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40469/#p40469
<Tadej_> CrazyLemon: tg je online :)
<Tadej> :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej da man!
<CrazyLemon> čisto sm pozabu na TG
<Tadej> :))
<CrazyLemon> če lahk verjameš :)
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<Tadej> jaz mam budilko nastavljeno
<Tadej> cene bi glih tok pozabu :P
<Tadej> 4 min
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40470/#p40470
<pitko> kva je to :d?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako narediti menubar transparenten?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40471/#p40471
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: who that girl in red dress
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ playboy playmate 2011
<CrazyLemon> stupid facebook..kr ne moreš zbrisat slikce v postu
<Sky[x]> Vdrli so v ubuntuforums.org, priporočena zamenjava gesel!
<Sky[x]> a dej ne no ?
<Sky[x]> a ni ubuntu kao full varen :P
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: php ni varen :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<pitko> nekje sm prebral
<pitko> da so mel outdated
<pitko> form
<Sky[x]> ma forumi niso varni :)
<pitko> There isn’t a software package called “stormcloud” in your current software sources.
<pitko> wtf?
<zdobersek> ze tale kanal je na robu
 * dz0ny_ tola amazon ec2 je bolj flaky kot modem
<pitko> stormcloud mi ne najde v marketu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek we are up to date ! kinda!
<dz0ny_> pitko ppa je nekje
<dz0ny_> tist prek marketa je poseben ppa neki
<CrazyLemon> apt://stormcloud
<CrazyLemon> just click it
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: a to vozis na free tieru?
<zdobersek> YEAH
<dz0ny_> jp
<zdobersek> CLICK IT
<zdobersek> potem pa prit nazaj, bos se neki v konzolo napisu :>
<dz0ny_> dota se ti da?
<pitko> ;D
<zdobersek> predolg traja
<zdobersek> en l4d2 ce potegnemo, drugac grem spat
<dz0ny_> naah
<dz0ny_> mam streak 1 game pa sem 100% z treningom
<CrazyLemon> preklet ati
<CrazyLemon> ATI*
<zdobersek> lol @ ati
<dz0ny_> krik umrlega bojevnika
<dz0ny_> https://www.fsf.org/campaigns/surveillance
<Seniorita> Protect your freedom and privacy; join us in creating an Internet that's safer from surveillance — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<CrazyLemon> Tadej !
<CrazyLemon> video je zelen!
<zdobersek> jebemti te sasave komarje.
<CrazyLemon>  vlc[14708]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f2d6ad20519 sp 00007f2d8415cf80 error 4 in fglrx_dri.so[7f2d69ecf000+1d9a000]
<CrazyLemon> POF... AMD IN FGLRX!
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: a nisi mel ti podobnih crashev?
<dz0ny_> mhm still have
<CrazyLemon> a tebi tudi segfaulta zaradi fglrx_dri.so ?
<dz0ny_> mhm vzrok je pa ta da ne more pisat po memory za video
<CrazyLemon> preklet amd i say again
<lynxlynxlynx> worksforme
<dz0ny_> sam to je specificno neki z hl2linux
<dz0ny_> ker ostalo dela
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> Yes, my firend?
<CrazyLemon> aja..ne meni ostalo ne dela
<dz0ny_> lol
<CrazyLemon> chrome ter vlc mi oba javita seg fault v syslogu
<CrazyLemon> vlc pa se dejansko seg faulta..chrome vsaj dela naprej
<dz0ny_> chrome://gpu/
<dz0ny_> kaj ti tam pise?
<dz0ny_> breza bo oofleine dokler ne najdem novega doma...
<CrazyLemon> dosti tega..kaj te zanima
<dz0ny_> ce je zeleno ali rdece
<CrazyLemon> both
<dz0ny_> webgl part
<CrazyLemon> WebGL: Unavailable. Hardware acceleration unavailable
<CrazyLemon> WebGL multisampling: Unavailable. Hardware acceleration unavailable
<dz0ny_> mhm isto
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je vse unavailable
<CrazyLemon> za HW
<dz0ny_> hm pol narediš restart
<dz0ny_> pozenes in je vse ok
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny_> pozenes igro
<dz0ny_> ges pogledat
<dz0ny_> vse red
<dz0ny_> al pa vlc no :P
<dz0ny_> v bistu samo en userspace program uporablja HW
<dz0ny_> ko da drug je crash
<dz0ny_> ej pozen vlc kot root pa porocaj
<dz0ny_> men tako dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> sej meni tudi zdaj dela
<CrazyLemon> po rebootu :)
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> NSA motto: ' Anything is possible, the impossible just takes longer.'
<yang_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlO0x2gAnvM
<Seniorita> Ostrich vs little girl on a pony - YouTube
<yang_> dolgcajt
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: pogledal :D
<dz0ny_> crazylemon pis ati-ju na ti zrihta novo graficno
<dz0ny_> :p
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj jim boš potem ti napisal? :>
<dz0ny_> naj se zresnijo
<dz0ny_> http://www.afr.com/p/national/transcript_interview_with_former_KnS7JDIrw73GWlljxA7vdK
<Seniorita> Transcript: Interview with former CIA, NSA chief Michael Hayden
<Seniorita> »The Australian Financial Review held an exclusive interview with General Michael Hayden on a wide range of national security issues. Mr Hayden is the only American to have led both the Central Intelligence Agency and the National Security Agency.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Re: [rešeno] AppArmor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40472/#p40472
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kefaunikat: Re: Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40473/#p40473
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40474/#p40474
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kefaunikat: Re: Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40475/#p40475
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-14
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuu
<LorD_DDooM> Ahoy, sailors
<sasa84> elow lordi ;)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a si prevzel od zdoberska pozdrav? ;)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41883/#p41883
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 26 je dostupan za preuzimanje!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41884/#p41884
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: 23.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.9°C
<Sky[x]> u lepa ;)
<Sky[x]> u petk bo spet fajn se notr vrst v morje :)
<CrazyLemon> 24° je lepa???
<CrazyLemon> da faq dude..to je mrzlo
<yang> CrazyLemon: pejt v toplice pol
<CrazyLemon> yang ne potrebujem toplic da bi namoču rit v topli vodi.. kopalnica je bližje
<yang> heh kaj fusa v zivo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxkmCuHSHD8&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka13> Sophie Ellis Bextor - Groovejet (If This Ain't Love) live at T in the Park 2014 - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Sophie Ellis Bextor performs Groovejet (If This Ain't Love) from the Radio 1 stage at T in the Park 2014. Head over to http://bbc.in/W1hCxW for more goodies ...«
<zdobersek> ti verjetno pojes k angel
<yang> jst sam pod tusem pojem, tko da se ne slisi najbolje
<zdobersek> uh, cist kul se slisi
<zdobersek> v Fort Meadu si #1 na EU lestvici
<yang> hehe
<yang> http://jp.si/cat_fight.mp4
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10408595_10152329890908003_986882830681846854_n.jpg
<zdobersek> .yt mumford & sons home
<jabuk> Mumford and Sons - Home - Lyrics (HD) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8P6U_80r7Y ♥17,416 ▶5,544,820
<upd_> https://soundcloud.com/swagytracks/the-kings-dead-good-rebels
<Pepelka13> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Mailnag Email Notifier Sees New Major Release, Is No Longer Just For GNOME Shell  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LtEIcAGcyNo/mailnag-email-notifier-sees-new-major.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a gledas?
<zdobersek> gleda.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gledam
<CrazyLemon> tony martin is impressive
<zdobersek> track stand na klancu
<zdobersek> zares impressive
<idioterna> odvisn kok strm klanc je
<yang> napacne zadeve gledata
<idioterna> a to je fuzbal?
<yang> http://spaceflightnow.com/falcon9/010/status.html
<idioterna> sm mislu da na ravnem igrizcu igrajo
<idioterna> igriscu
<Pepelka13> Spaceflight Now | Falcon Launch Report | Mission Status Center
<idioterna> yang: vids, kapitalizem se zdej ni tam k komunizem v 60 letih
<idioterna> a bojo pokazal kko booster stage recoverajo?
<zdobersek> tole je pa strmo
<dz0ny> idioterna: http://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/2aany2/rspacex_orbcomm_og2_official_launch_discussion/
<Pepelka13> /r/SpaceX Orbcomm OG2 official launch discussion & updates thread [July 14, 13:21 UTC | 9:21AM ET] (#3) : spacex
<Pepelka13> »###[Launch Coverage here!](http://www.spacex.com/webcast/) All times given in **[UTC | EDT | T-]**: ___ **[T+14m]**: Still waiting on confirmatio...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nibali me je presenetu..nism mislu da ima dovolj moči za finish
<dz0ny> idioterna: Rocket booster reentry, landing burn & leg deploy were good, but lost hull integrity right after splashdown (aka kaboom)
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. vlc 2.1.5 je veliko veliko boljši kot 2.1.4
<dz0ny> popcorntime?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> siol tvin on vlc time
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFJSZXvzEqg
<Pepelka13> n0thing got SWAT called during his stream - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »http://www.twitch.tv/n0thingtv http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/2adjn2/n0thing_got_swat_called_during_his_stream_again/ http://www.reddit.com...«
<yang> http://goparallel.sourceforge.net/powerful-supercomputers-big-weakness/
<Pepelka13> Most Powerful Supercomputer's Big Weakness | Go Parallel
<Pepelka13> »China's Tianhe-2 may be the world's fastest supercomputer, but some researchers say its use is limited by its high cost and dearth of software, according to a recent article in the South China Morning Post. The Tianhe-2, which reaches 33.86 petaflops per second, was ranked No. 1 in the Top500 List for the third time…«
<idioterna> dz0ny: to je kr ful napredek
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xubuntu: How To Put Maximized Windows Buttons And Title On The Panel  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QjPkhJI3ga4/xubuntu-how-to-put-maximized-windows.html
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Raspberry Pi Model B+ Launched With 4 USB Ports, MicroSD Support, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Q5Ca41-ap2A/raspberry-pi-model-b-launched-with-4.html
<yang> http://9gag.com/gag/aPvKAoG hehe
<Pepelka13> 25 Beautiful Women Making Ugly Faces - 9GAG
<Pepelka13> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<yang> dronestagram (zanimivo)
<yang> http://www.popphoto.com/news/2014/07/winners-dronestagrams-first-drone-photo-contest-are-impressive?src=SOC&dom=fb
<Pepelka13> The Winners Of Dronestagram's First Drone Photo Contest Are Impressive | Popular Photography
<Pepelka13> »<p>The first of what's bound to be many drone photography competitions shows off just what the method has to offer</p>«
<yang> http://www.boredpanda.com/flower-beards-trend/ heh
<Pepelka13> Latest Trend: Men With Flowers In Their Beards | Bored Panda
<Pepelka13> »Do you remember Pierce Thiot, a photographer who has a thing for putting various objects into his beard? Apparently, he's not the only one into this! Now, men around the world are putting beautiful arrangements of flowers into their beards.«
<netkat> hehe yang, una z brsljanom je fajn, manjka sam se kak vrsicek hmelja, tobaka al pa ganje:)
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-15
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @15.07.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85%  zmerno oblačno ploha
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:26:43, Kulminacija: 11:08:56, Sončni zahod: 18:51:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 24min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> cudno vreme
<CrazyLemon> sončno pri nas
<yang> sej tukaj tud
<yang> ploha je bla
<sasa84> juhu
<sasa84> oo zdobersek
 * sasa84 postreže kavico
<zdobersek> oo sasa84
<sasa84> kaj zdej zdobersek ? kako je moja <:O~?
<zdobersek> sasa84: se kr miga
<sasa84> no, to pa lepo slišat ;)
<sasa84> (brat)
<sasa84> kje pa CrazyLemon pohaja?
 * CrazyLemon --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> .
<sasa84> hm
 * sasa84 pomaha CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> .gif hello
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/fdcibA8CVjFFS/giphy.gif
 * CrazyLemon pomaha nazaj
<CrazyLemon> .gif wave back
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/kzDlCSa7XJrI4/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> nič..lejtr aligejtr
<orion1111> je možno, da pride do pomanjkanja (out of) free dynos, ce ti nekdo flooda heroku stran?
<dz0ny> orion1111: sam en dyno je free
<dz0ny> ce presežeš limit 500gb prometa
<dz0ny> moras pa placat pol
<dz0ny> pping
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<CrazyLemon> in začelo se je poletje..gaddemit
<dz0ny> vremensko se ne...
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ne pri tebi
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koepr
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 27.5°C @15.07.2014 12:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% Veter: severnik 3.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:31:37, Kulminacija: 11:12:06, Sončni zahod: 18:52:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 20min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 27.5°C @15.07.2014 12:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% Veter: severnik 3.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:31:37, Kulminacija: 11:12:06, Sončni zahod: 18:52:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 20min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> 27?
<dz0ny> sej to ni vroce
<CrazyLemon> 30°
<CrazyLemon> poletne temperature so vse kar je nad 25°
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 24.3°C @15.07.2014 12:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% Veter: vzhodnik 2.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:18, Kulminacija: 11:09:45, Sončni zahod: 18:51:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 22min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 20.4°C @15.07.2014 12:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:27:59, Kulminacija: 11:08:49, Sončni zahod: 18:49:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> aja dz je padu
<dz0ny> zadnje case mam obcutek da sem nekje bliz dezevnega gozda doma
<dz0ny> k je skoz dez pa megla
<CrazyLemon> fajn!
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ti ni vroče
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> true
<sasa84> oooo dz0ny
 * sasa84 skoči dz0ny v naročje
<CrazyLemon> http://www.hondasmarthome.com/post/91252016822/open-sourcing-honda-smart-home     oss home! :)
<Pepelka13> Honda Smart Home US | Open Sourcing Honda Smart Home
<Pepelka13> »Open Sourcing Honda Smart Home - In the three months following our launch, the response to Honda Smart Home has been truly amazing. We’ve hosted over a thousand visitors in Davis including architects, builders, researchers, academics, media, policymakers and enthusiastic members of the public. And we’ve received inquiries and proposals from businesses all across the world looking to get involved in green building. Many of the people and compa
<dz0ny> sasa84: hi
 * sasa84 <3
<sasa84> dz0ny,kaj kej lepga delaš?
<dz0ny> s pitoni se ukvarjam :)
<zdobersek> kaplje steje
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ti pa strele :)
<zdobersek> ... ne?
<sasa84> pitoni, dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> python
<sasa84> aaaaa
 * sasa84 imela že umazane misli
<zdobersek> .yt yamma yamma yamma
<jabuk> All in All Azhagu Raja - Yamma Yamma Lyric | Karthi, Kajal (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qyhl5MX2neg ♥169 ▶110,934
<zdobersek> tole sem mislu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR5cErxxBNM
<Pepelka13> Extras, season 2, Poofters at 12 O'Clock & Bunny - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »From Andy Millman to David Brent. Extras Season 2 Episode 5.«
<CrazyLemon> a o tem ti razmišljaš zdobersek ..yamma yamma yamma yamma
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, o takih pitonih je razmisljala sasa84
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> tole sem mislu
<CrazyLemon> you said it
<CrazyLemon> lej..i dont judge
<zdobersek> nea bluzi
<CrazyLemon> that much
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> kad vidite pitona, sjebacete se
<zdobersek> ti, mala, da sutis!
<CrazyLemon> dok te ... ?
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Dropbox UI Rewritten In Qt For Latest Experimental Linux & Windows Builds  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Je9t4qJajxc/dropbox-ui-rewritten-in-qt-for-latest.html
<sasa84> parapapa paaaaam
<CrazyLemon> i'm loving it?
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,boš pleskavico?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a sam pleskavico?
<sasa84> pleskavica pa +
<CrazyLemon> torej pluskavico?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> pleskavico in igracko
<zdobersek> otroski meni, pac
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10462741_791072044259802_4713036962696006928_n.jpg
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/15183_791072084259798_2517047097970052586_n.jpg
<zdobersek> ...
<sasa84_> yang,kakšne perverzne fotke :P
<yang> sasa84_: a ti ni vsec pokal ?
<sasa84_> lepe kopalke
<yang> to pa drzi
<idioterna> kok mam sreco da ne spremljam uradnih medijev
<idioterna> da mi pol ni treba vedet kdo so ljudje na teh slikcah
<sasa84_> ta desn je verjetno ch. ronaldo, ker objema pokal
<sasa84_> a mam prou yang ?
<idioterna> č. ronaldo?
<zdobersek> čarli
<sasa84_> čarli ronaldo :D
<sasa84_> čoban ronaldo :D
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] KDE Plasma 5 Arrives with Fresh New Look, True Convergence  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iQxySz2Qw8I/kde-plasma-5-released
<yang> sasa84_: nevem, jst to z FBja pobiram
<yang> nisem glih na tekocem s fuzbalom, ampak pomoje je un svaba k je dal gol
<yang> itak so blefiral prva dva polcasa
<sasa84_> götze?
<sasa84_> hm...neb rekla
<yang> goatse
<zdobersek1> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek1: pong
<zdobersek1> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek1: pong
<zdobersek1> dong
<idioterna> bing
<idioterna> ne mara microsofta
<orion1111> burp
<orion1111> !t en sl burping
<Pepelka13> riganje
<orion1111> !t sl en prduhar
<Pepelka13> prduhar
<idioterna> !t sl en butl
<Pepelka13> moron
<idioterna> see?
<idioterna> napisu sm mu "ti si en butl" on je pa odvrnu "moron"
<idioterna> to je prava umetna inteligenca
<dz0ny> -:)
<dz0ny> ---:)
<dz0ny> :---)
<zdobersek> --:-|
<dz0ny> ====::)-
<zdobersek> OOOO:|
<zdobersek> ping
<zdobersek> ping?
<zdobersek> ping :'/
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<yang> 19:41:18 up 908 days, 18:53,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/ZOWQTO6.gif
<dz0ny> berlin malls http://i.imgur.com/PxwzS.jpg and streets http://i.imgur.com/7aU4h0M.jpg these days
<dz0ny> http://mic.com/articles/93600/this-is-the-latest-bizarre-viral-fashion-trend
<Pepelka13> This Is the Latest Bizarre Viral Male Fashion Trend - Mic
<Pepelka13> »Fashion meets nature meets Internet.«
<dz0ny>  http://i.imgur.com/kTbALCi.jpg Led Zeppelin during golden record award ceremony.
<yang> heh
<zdobersek> NSFW NSFW
<yang> dz0ny: to sem jaz vseraj pastal bradonje
<idioterna> kva je pa tle nsfw?
<CrazyLemon> non safe firmware
<CrazyLemon> .vreme pokljuka
<jabuk> ARSO: Rudno polje (1347 m) (1347.0m): 13.6°C @15.07.2014 20:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% Veter: severozahodnik 0.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:27:24, Kulminacija: 11:10:54, Sončni zahod: 18:54:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 27min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> V četrtek in petek bo večinoma sončno, možnost popoldanskih neviht bo majhna. V soboto bo precej jasno in vroče.
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> zakaj za jutr ne piše
<CrazyLemon> pojma nima..tudi js gledma kaj ga daje
<dz0ny> sm mogu prov pogledat ce ni ze sreda danes
<CrazyLemon> .prognoza
<jabuk> V sosednjih pokrajinah bo jutri povečini sončno, predvsem v Alpah in krajih vzhodno od nas bodo popoldne krajevne nevihte.
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> to bi moglo bit vse napoved
<dz0ny> .obeti :)
<zdobersek> o, Beti!
<dz0ny> k je slovenščina tolk kulj jezik
<yang> mensezdi da ta bot vedno napoveduje prognozo za po-jutrisnjem
<lynxlynxlynx> https://twitter.com/sweden/status/484660033125629952
<Pepelka13> Twitter / sweden: The Swedish word for ’Goat’ ...
<Pepelka13> »Connect with your friends &#8212; and other fascinating people. Get in-the-moment updates on the things that interest you. And watch events unfold, in real time, from every angle.«
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 5 Simple Ways To Make Cinnamon Rock on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/KjBNph8mLxs/5-things-installing-cinnamon-ubuntu
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 7.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @15/07/2014 21:39:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+14.52+E
<upd> :)
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-16
<sasa84> juhu
<dz0ny> .gif ding ding ding
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/QcSBcPXxsOVIA/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> we hv a winnur
<sasa84_> juhu dz0ny
<sasa84_> ooo zdobersek moja <:O~
<zdobersek> heyo
<dz0ny> zdobersek: you have what?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: we have
<zdobersek> a winner
<zdobersek> coz ding ding ing
<dz0ny> eskal sem uno opico iz ameriške pite
<dz0ny> k se sprav na lutko :)
<zdobersek> nasu si pa Natalie
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/JO6Wz3r.gif
<zdobersek> u da real mvp
<sasa84_> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/un3MuET.gif
<sasa84_> zdobersek,zdobersek
<sasa84_> kavica?
<zdobersek> sasa84_: seveda, prosim!
<sasa84_> moj moj zdobbbie
 * sasa84_ postreže zdobersek s kavico
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install Plasma 5 In Kubuntu 14.10 Or 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/h51IbReZqE8/how-to-install-plasma-5-in-kubuntu-1410.html
<zdobersek> talking of Plasma 5
<zdobersek> http://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/page/plasma5/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<Pepelka13> SCOTT Sports - plasma5
<Pepelka13> »SCOTT Sports is a leader in the development, manufacturing, sales and marketing of high end performance products intended for biking, wintersport, motosport and running. Innovation, technology and design are the essence of the SCOTT products and the vision of our engineers and designers.«
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10547507_10152493535621840_868490347139270493_n.jpg
<yang> OLD
<orion1111> http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080929233439/uncyclopedia/images/f/fc/Jesus1.gif
<zdobersek> such animation
<zdobersek> much gif
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 26.7°C @16.07.2014 13:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% Veter: vzhodnik 1.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:15, Kulminacija: 11:09:51, Sončni zahod: 18:50:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 29°C @16.07.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:52, Kulminacija: 11:06:03, Sončni zahod: 18:48:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 24min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<orion1111> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 29°C @16.07.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:52, Kulminacija: 11:06:03, Sončni zahod: 18:48:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 24min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 29°C @16.07.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:27:40, Kulminacija: 11:09:02, Sončni zahod: 18:50:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 22min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> sploh ni nic vroce tule
<zdobersek> FML http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<Pepelka13> Radarska slika padavin
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pushbullet Indicator Gets Android Notification Mirroring Support, Other Changes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/uFmoslQ5NCM/pushbullet-indicator-gets-android.html
<sasa84> yang,ni vroče v lj?
<sasa84> jst bom Å¡la po Å¡tiri v lj
<yang> zunaj je, ampakm pr men v stanovanju ni
<sasa84> yang,...si pa direkten :P
<yang> jt imam dopoldansko sonce
<idioterna> on je na severu ljubljane doma, tam so ledeniki
<yang> idioterna: hehe
<sasa84> lol
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Why Spotify Ditching Debian for Ubuntu Offers Opportunities for Both  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/uv81UKSBju4/spotify-switches-5000-servers-ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> danes sem skoraj srnico povozu
<gregors> ej jz sm jo pa preganjal iz dvorišča
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je bila pa taista srnica :D
<gregors> nam jejo po vrtu
<gregors> :D
<gregors> haha
<CrazyLemon> a je bilo to okrog 10ih? :D
<gregors> haha
<gregors> to je blo to :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sam še  rečeš da si z gorenjske pol je to res to :D
<gregors> haha ne ne, primorc :D
<CrazyLemon> pol to ni to :D
<gregors> ne ne bo ista
<gregors> naše so bolj razvajene
<CrazyLemon> mah kaj pa vem..js jih na srečo že dolgo nisem vidu
<CrazyLemon> pa sm tudi s primorske
<gregors> uh jz mam tle okrog bajte cel živalski vrt
<gregors> sm si montiral piščalke za srnjad v odbijač
<CrazyLemon> kaj si na krasu?
<gregors> ne ne, Gorica ...Brda :D
<CrazyLemon> a je kak učinek teh piščalk?
<gregors> in je ja
<CrazyLemon> tudi js sm razmišljal da bi si to dal
<gregors> kr utečejo menda
<gregors> sam vem tolk kot ti
<gregors> v bistvu naj bi bla finta, da se odmakne ko jo sliši
<CrazyLemon> sm pa mel danes tudi krave na cesti..pa se sploh nočejo umaknit
<gregors> haha tiste so najhujš :D
<gregors> za tisto mam pa petarde v kofanu :D
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm kričal..pa ni pomagalo :D
<gregors> sej ti pravim, petarde :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ne morem met petarde na kolesu :D
<gregors> jih daš v nahrbtnik pa je :D
<gregors> joj
<gregors> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma nahrbtnik bl malo uporabljam :)
<CrazyLemon> preveč težek :D
<gregors> jao mersupio :D
<CrazyLemon> preklet telefon..ko se segreje senzor svetlobe kr znori
<zdobersek> keep it cool man
<CrazyLemon> i'm tryin' i'm tryin'
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek tista plazma
<CrazyLemon> plasma5*
<CrazyLemon> .gif puke
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/3wjvHIWngjCTe/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobersek> suck it!
<CrazyLemon> swallow!
<CrazyLemon> jodie swallow!
<CrazyLemon> meh..zamudu sm etapo danes
<zdobersek> kva jih je nategnu Gallopin!
<zdobersek> Gallopin be gallopin'
<zdobersek> eyy
<CrazyLemon> a v šprintu al je bežal?
<zdobersek> bezal pred sprintom
<zdobersek> http://www.theonion.com/video/breaking-tour-de-france-on-hold-as-cyclists-ride-o,36474/
<Pepelka13> Breaking: Tour De France On Hold As Cyclists Ride Over To Creek To Check Out Bugs | Video | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka13> »The legendary bicycle race is on hold after excited riders discovered a secret path through a forest that had tons of cool jumps and ended down by a nasty old creek.«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Uzu58N-Sso
<Pepelka13> Eastern European Men School | Marozų Mokykla (original) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Veezit our websait: http://www.coolmenschool.com Ve are beizt in Lithuania. Video direktor: Tadas Vidmantas«
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCCXq9QB-dQ
<Pepelka13> alt-J - Hunger Of The Pine (Official Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Directed by Nabil Concept by Joe Newman From the forthcoming album 'This Is All Yours' Available on iTunes here: http://smarturl.it/TIAYitunes Available on C...«
<CrazyLemon> waaaaaaaaw
<CrazyLemon> prenovljeni siol tvin
<CrazyLemon> much change
<CrazyLemon> flash playerju so odstranili čist vse možnosti razn klik na video za play..pa klik za pause
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne moreš spreminjat glasnosti in dat full screen
<CrazyLemon> fckin Å¡alabajzerji
<lynxlynxlynx> prijavi na salabajzer.si al kaj je že
<yang> a je kej novih programov za svercanje ?
<CrazyLemon> novih?
<CrazyLemon> a obstajajo stari?
<yang> mel so en nabor programov, a so kej novuh dodal ?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel
<zdobersek> svercanje ... cesa?
<yang> programov
<yang> http://9gag.com/gag/axNx6Rb
<Pepelka13> Artist Recreates His Own Childhood Drawings 20+ Years Later - 9GAG
<Pepelka13> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<zdobersek> go away 9gag
<zdobersek> we are not 17 anymore
<yang> gossip
<yang> Moje neurejene obrvi je v roke vzela mojstrica Viki Leški. Mojo izkušnjo in fotodokumentacijo Domna Blenkuša si lahko ogledate s klikom na moj blog:
<yang> http://www.ajdas.com/2014/07/beauty-anastasia-beverly-hills-brows-at.html
<Pepelka13> AJDA'S: BEAUTY: Anastasia Beverly Hills Brows at Viki's Place
<yang> a kdo ureja tut sramne dlake ?
<yang> Sem slisal, da ce imas neurejene obrvi, da te na dolocene kino predstave ne spustijo
<yang> s cim si vse folk krajsa cas in celo objavlja
<zdobersek> in na kaj vse ti kliknes
<yang> take in podobne bedarije se mi scrollajo po FBju
<zdobersek> so unfriend maybe?
<yang> yeah I did
<zdobersek> moar
<yang> Pri FBju sem opazil, da sedaj na blogrollu not vstavlja tut propagandne poste
<yang> http://www.thelocal.se/20140716/assange-lawyer-confident-over-sweden-hearing
<Pepelka13> Assange team 'confident' over Sweden hearing - The Local
<Pepelka13> »A Swedish court will decide on Wednesday whether to drop a warrant for the arrest of WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange, with his lawyer confident that his client«
<zdobersek> upheld http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/07/swedish-court-upholds-arrest-warrant-for-julian-assange/
<Pepelka13> Swedish court upholds arrest warrant for Julian Assange | Ars Technica
<Pepelka13> »WikiLeaks founder will likely continue indefinite stay at Ecuadorean Embassy.«
<yang> The embassy, in turn, is constantly surrounded by London police—the city government is spending around $16,000 each day to keep an eye on Assange.
<yang> the most expenssive prisoner
<idioterna> expensive se z enim s
<idioterna> pise
<yang> hvala, lektor :)
<idioterna> nema na cemu
<yang> CrazyLemon: a si ti zadnjic belopeska jezera fotkal z ceste preko mangarta ?
<yang> baje, da se jih od tam vidi
<CrazyLemon> yang jp
<yang> morm enkrat se spravit do tja z avtom
<CrazyLemon> tako ja..na mangart z avtom
<CrazyLemon> je bela cesta no
<yang> baje je pa cesta okoli Ratec cisto zanic, ce si sel kaj tam mimo
<CrazyLemon> tam sem Å¡el po kolesarski tko da ne bi vedel
<yang> cez mangart je fino z motorjem, kabrioletom ali kolesom
<yang> nisem se bil
<idioterna> kabrioletom
<idioterna> srsly
<idioterna> raping the environment.
<yang> mal se lahko razgledujes v kabrioletu
<yang> lahk gres tud z hummerjem no
<yang> ene par hummerjem vidm vcas v lj
<yang> un slivnik ga je mel
<yang> aja, mal se hecam no
<CrazyLemon> madona..nekdo kuha golaž ob tej uri
<yang> nekdo je lacen
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: divjačinski?
<dz0ny> prštul se zraven :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dvomim da je divjačinski
<CrazyLemon> ne diši tko :D
<yang> ne mi zbujati apetita, bolj mal sem jedel dans, probam drzat dieto
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi samo dvakrat normalno jedu danes
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je čist dovolj
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to bo za jutr
<idioterna> valda.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej so lahko ga že prej skuhali za jutri
<CrazyLemon> ne pa da mi zdaj smrdi soba po golažu :)
<idioterna> yangu pa po travi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> rajs bi vidu da mi po golazu disi kot po travi
<CrazyLemon> sej ne diši..smrdi
<CrazyLemon> čebula
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> a tomato pobere kaj tudi iz openwrtaja?
 * CrazyLemon pravkar vidu izboljšano podporo za ipv6 @ openwrt
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> tomato je broad com build
<dz0ny> from long ago
<dz0ny> openwrt je buildblocks
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9nil14xWng
<Pepelka13> Alceste à bicyclette trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »http://deltavideo.rs/ VOŽENJE BICIKLA SA MOLIJEROM (Alceste à bicyclette) Režija: Philippe Le Guay Uloge: Fabrice Luchini, Lambert Wilson, Maya Sansa, Camill...«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Prevajalski maraton pred izidom KDE 5.0  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41885/#p41885
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prevajalski maraton pred izidom KDE 5.0  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41886/#p41886
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Shirane: Re: Thunderbird težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41887/#p41887
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-17
<dz0ny> idioterna: alternativa za influxdb https://code.google.com/p/kairosdb/
<Pepelka13> kairosdb - Fast scalable time series database - Google Project Hosting
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Thunderbird težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41888/#p41888
<sasa84> juhu miške
<idioterna> dz0ny: a se kej mn usuva? :)
<sasa84> oj idioterna
<sasa84> elow dz0ny da đonko
<idioterna> o sasa84
<dz0ny> idioterna: nvm, a se hbase usuva ? :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: oj
<idioterna> dz0ny: influxdb se
<idioterna> hbase se ne
<idioterna> mislm sej cist mozno da je kolega kej narobe instaleru
<dz0ny> http://facette.io/ s temle se igram
<Pepelka13> Facette: Time series data visualization and graphing software
<Pepelka13> »Time series data visualization and graphing software«
<dz0ny> k cjo met neke cudne zadeve enei britanci
<dz0ny> idioterna: infulx mi cist ok dela za kaj takega http://live.apps.radioterminal.si/#/dashboards/shared/XjqmihEdVh4WVJKZ
<Pepelka13> Influga
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja mi smo gor obrnl ns statsd in je umrl
<CrazyLemon> tale ubuntu je weird.. pokaže mi updejt za transmission pa chrome
<CrazyLemon> kliknem in mi začne prenašat kernel
<idioterna> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10505335_10152607108451473_5425087364890439565_n.jpg
<speed-> :)
<speed-> hoj
<speed-> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10561568_678447465543564_3504068159775797178_n.jpg?oh=433c0e46447b9078c283733fecb4b6e9&oe=54566372&__gda__=1413906500_f678ee64ba8238686995092cc93f53aa
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/17/amazon-prime-eu-two-day-shipping/
<Pepelka13> Amazon now offers two-day Prime shipping within Europe
<Pepelka13> »Amazon believes its European distribution network is pretty damn solid, so to prove that, it's added a new delivery tier for Prime members within Europe.«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [14.04] Thunderbird - težava pri brisanju sporočil  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41889/#p41889
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander End Of Life: July 17, 2014  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/XCr3c2VJtWc/ubuntu-1310-saucy-salamander-end-of.html
<CrazyLemon> madona kakšen srečnež sem js
<CrazyLemon> eden izmed petih na območju kopra
<CrazyLemon> ki je dobil brezplačno meritev sevanja
<CrazyLemon> na domu!
<CrazyLemon> pa še praktično darilo!
<zdobersek> ponosni smo nate
<LorD_DDooM> A ionizirajočega? Al kake bioenergije? :P
<CrazyLemon> ni povedala!
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zato ker sem takoj ko je omenila sevanje reku da me ne zanima :D
<dz0ny> tko kot sem za tower naredu
<dz0ny> ups
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne orgonskega, sevanja
<dz0ny> pa kako to vpliva na tvoje cakre
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: 25.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: 25.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.1°C
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 30.9°C @17.07.2014 12:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 36% Veter: severnik 1.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:33:31, Kulminacija: 11:12:17, Sončni zahod: 18:51:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 17min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> its hot
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Time to Upgrade: Ubuntu 13.10 Support Ends Today  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/uSS-ZAW5sBs/ubuntu-13-10-support-ends-today
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: picz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nude, semi nude or not nude?
<dz0ny> preseneti me
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> zimski kombinezon :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 28.6°C @17.07.2014 17:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% Veter: zahodnik 5.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:33:31, Kulminacija: 11:12:17, Sončni zahod: 18:51:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 17min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> BS
<zdobersek> TS
<CrazyLemon> stupid EP
<lynxlynxlynx> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> med tem pa malezijci izgubili Å¡e eno letalo
<lynxlynxlynx> ... sestreljeno v evropi
<CrazyLemon> link us
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2014/07/v_ukrajini_strmoglavilo_malezijsko_letalo_z_280_potniki.aspx
<Pepelka13> V Ukrajini strmoglavilo malezijsko letalo z 295 ljudmi | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »V Ukrajini blizu meje z Rusijo je po poročanju medijev strmoglavilo malezijsko potniško letalo. Ruski mediji navajajo, da je bilo na letalu 280 potnikov in 15 članov posadke.«
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/search?q=mh17
<Pepelka13> mh17 - Iskanje Google
<idioterna> On time - arrives in 6 hours 16 mins
<idioterna> je pisal
<idioterna> zdej ne vec, i guess
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/Reuters/status/489795394411712513
<Pepelka13> Twitter / Reuters: #BREAKING: Malaysian plane ...
<Pepelka13> »Connect with your friends &#8212; and other fascinating people. Get in-the-moment updates on the things that interest you. And watch events unfold, in real time, from every angle.«
<zdobersek> dayumn
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Shirane: Re: [14.04] Thunderbird - težava pri brisanju sporočil  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41890/#p41890
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Atraci: New YouTube-Based Music Player  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yAbEJWGebAo/atraci-new-youtube-based-music-player.html
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-18
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41891/#p41891
<AndroUser>  dan rabm rahlo pomoc k kop restartam se mi unity ne nalovda vec
<AndroUser> pitko tle :)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [14.04] Thunderbird - težava pri brisanju sporočil  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41892/#p41892
<pitko> dan
<pitko> zakva 64 bitni ubuntu dela tako slabo
<dz0ny> kaj te pa muč :D
<dz0ny> zdej smo multiarch
<dz0ny> je čist vsen kaj maš
<dz0ny> :)
<pitko> ja dela mi velik slabš
<pitko> odkar sm sformaeteru
<dz0ny> kaj dela velik slabš?
<pitko> pa Å¡altal na 64 skos neki zajbava
<dz0ny> kakšno metodologijo maš?
<pitko> dons sm ga nažgal
<pitko> se mi unity ne naloži
<pitko> nekak naložim unity
<pitko> se mi une ikone zgori
<dz0ny> no to ni 64 bit kriv
<pitko> on zvoka pa unga
<dz0ny> pač pa pokvarjen config
<pitko> kako to popravt?
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> pobrišeš .compiz .gconf .gnome .gnome2 v /home/pitko
<dz0ny> pa preimenjuješ .config v neki
<dz0ny> pa skopiraš kar rabiš pol ko se ti vse naloži
<dz0ny> ce si ka kake druge WM nameščal, pol bo pa problem drugje
<dz0ny> in moraš apt-get unity --reinstall pognat
<pitko> ne nism
<pitko> nč
<pitko> grem probat zdej sm na teh usranih windowsih --...-
<pitko> brb
<mitko>  ta reinsrall ne dela
<mitko> dz0ny
<dz0ny> no pobriš un
<mitko> sm
<dz0ny> odjavi se pa prijavi
<mitko> končno hvala
<dz0ny> :> gnome suckz
<dz0ny> ne 64bit
<mitko> ti uporabljas kej druzga
<mitko> ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> sam gnome suckz
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/pozor-hud-bager.jpg
<zdobersek> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/australiaandthepacific/australia/10975275/Leading-HIV-researchers-lost-as-flight-MH17-is-downed-in-Ukraine.html
<Pepelka13> Leading HIV researchers lost as flight MH17 is downed in Ukraine - Telegraph
<Pepelka13> »International Aids research community in mourning at the loss of 108 delegates flying on MH17 to a conference in Australia«
<idioterna> so, it _was_ Vatican
<zdobersek> dammit Francis
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ji9vHXELcU
<Pepelka13> Pozor, hud bager! - YouTube
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Shirane: Re: [14.04] Thunderbird - težava pri brisanju sporočil  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41893/#p41893
<zdobersek> seen worse.
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [14.04] Thunderbird - težava pri brisanju sporočil  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41894/#p41894
<yang> idioterna: zakaj mas tak scrabled sound v video kt snowden v svojih videih ?
<idioterna> pr temle bagru neb smel bit nc scrambled
<yang> tko se slis kt da bi vodo nalival
<idioterna> ce misls une na biciklu je pa to zato k je kamera v vodotesnem ohisju in je togo privijacena na okvir kolesa
<idioterna> in edini zvok k ga pobira so vibracije bicikla
<idioterna> razn ce je res naglas
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Shirane: Re: [14.04] Thunderbird - težava pri brisanju sporočil  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41895/#p41895
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pa res
<idioterna> ful je weird zvok pr bagru
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj
<yang> mislim da se je men tut ze zgodil da je youtube tko cudn zvok zrendriral
<idioterna> mozn tut da je youtube bukov ja
<pitko> dz0ny sm restartal komp isto sranje
<pitko> nevem kva je fora nikopl nism mel probnleme res je da sm mel skos 32 bitni ubuntu amapk ce praus da ni to krivo pol pa nevem kva
<zdobersek> karma?
<pitko> k restartam komp se mi unity ne nalozi vec .....
<dz0ny> to da ti tam ne pokaze start menija pa pulse vtičnika
<dz0ny> ni kriv 64bit sistem
<dz0ny> a) neki čudnega si nameščal
<dz0ny> b) maš od drugega WM gnome master nastavitev
<zdobersek> zjeban update?
<dz0ny> ce prov razumem se ti enkrat nalozi drugic ne?
<pitko> mhm
<dz0ny> or disk k bo kmal crknu
<pitko> dvomem skor nov
<dz0ny> prenosnik?
<pitko> zdej sm neki probal da vidmo se enkrat
<dz0ny> poglej z diski appom
<dz0ny> ce ti kaze napake
<dz0ny> mel sem enga WD k je mel življensko dobo 6 mescev
<pitko> ja
<pitko> edina cudna stvar s sm jo nasnel je atom.io sam dvomem da je to krivo
<pitko> ne ne dela
<pitko> k komp restartam se mi sam namizje nalozi omg
<pitko> kr neki to mi ni nikol delu
<pitko> wm gnome masterja kje to vbidm
<dz0ny> ne recmo ce si mel mate al pa ker drug desktop
<dz0ny> ti za vsako prijavo sprmeni gconfig
<dz0ny> to je en registry metafile
<dz0ny> k se nahaja v {/var/lib,home/pitko.local/,/etc/}/gnome2
<dz0ny> itd
<dz0ny> k rak je :D
<dz0ny> ga zbrišeš v local se skopira v .config in .gnome2
<pitko> gnome2 jaz sploh nimam nc
<dz0ny> poglej na ostale lokacije
<dz0ny> pa ne ga brisat
<dz0ny> .aptf GConf.Defaults.conf
<dz0ny> .aptf Defaults.conf
<jabuk> /var/lib/wims/public_html/bases/sys/defaults.conf > wims
<jabuk> /usr/share/pyshared/lazygal/defaults.conf > lazygal
<jabuk> /usr/share/pyshared/deejayd/ui/defaults.conf > deejayd
<jabuk> /usr/share/fatrat/data/defaults.conf > fatrat-data
<jabuk> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lazygal/defaults.conf > lazygal
<jabuk> /etc/dpsyco/defaults.conf > dpsyco-lib
<pitko> te mape nimam .gnome2
<dz0ny> .aptf gconf.conf
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> mas pa /var/ , /etc/, /usr/share/ in se ena lokacija je
<CrazyLemon> vro
<CrazyLemon> ce
<zdobersek> mor
<zdobersek> je
<dz0ny>  /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults
<CrazyLemon> sa
<CrazyLemon> x
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 26.6°C @18.07.2014 11:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% Veter: severozahodnik 2.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:30, Kulminacija: 11:12:23, Sončni zahod: 18:50:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 15min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> ugante kaj je zgornje :D
<mitko> ma fora je k nism mel nč
<zdobersek> symbolic link do rm?
<mitko> ne dolg nazaj k sm frišno nasnel
<mitko> vse
<dz0ny> mitko: nared novga userja pa se prijavi
<dz0ny> pa porocaj ce dela
<dz0ny> zdobersek: windows registry look alike
<pitko> omg kva bom zbrisu ta gnome dol
<zdobersek> so hardd
 * CrazyLemon looks away
<pitko> kdo bi razumel ta ubuntu zdej pa kr dela
<CrazyLemon> PEBKAC :)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41896/#p41896
<dz0ny> .gif PEBKAC
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny> neki v smislu tipkovnica tolče pitkota
<dz0ny> #gifinafewwords
<CrazyLemon> .gif peb kac
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/BbVJ5YxBvIdLW/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> .gif plebs
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/TAOem1RsADUVa/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> to pa je overkill
<pitko_> kva pa če bi zbrisal unity pa še enkrat nasnel?
<CrazyLemon> al pa če kupiš nov PC!
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41897/#p41897
<yang> Vceraj sem se peljal mimo Stante barbare
<yang> santa barbara
<idioterna> worship stan!
<yang> http://jp.si/Santa_Barbara.jpg
<idioterna> kera grda bajta no
<yang> ti mas pomoje glih prov dnarja da si kupis parcelo v santa barbari
<idioterna> why would i want to do that?
<idioterna> lihkar sm se prjavu u banko in mam sam 9 jurjov na fermi
<idioterna> to je sicer ful prevec za met na racunu
<idioterna> bom investiru nekam do konc mesca
<yang> sej lahk doniras kej rdecmu krizu, baje so brez hrane
<idioterna> oni bojo se zmer brez hrane ce jim doniram
<idioterna> sam js bom spet brez sredstev za ustvarjanje presezkov
<yang> kupi hrano, doniraj
<zdobersek> kam se splaca investirat?
<zdobersek> ... da bom potem lahko relativno vec doniral RK?
<idioterna> yang: ne, ne bom
<idioterna> ker bodo hrano pojedl
<idioterna> in bodo spet lacni
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dogecoin!!
<idioterna> js loh prodam doge
<idioterna> ene 10k doge sm prpravlen za ene 10k usd
<yang> kok sploh kotira doge
<idioterna> http://coinmarketcap.com/
<Pepelka13> Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations
<Pepelka13> »Crypto coin market cap rankings and other info«
<idioterna> $ 0.000256
<idioterna> ampak sej to bo zrastl ful
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10502167_10153043835331165_5155216775893755493_n.jpg
<yang> 10000 DGC = 2 EUR
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10414578_924591504223838_111886021098343641_n.jpg
<idioterna> illiterate
<yang> hm
<yang> S.Barbara (Korošci),
<yang> Nevem a je to napaka al se res tako slovensko rece kraju, nevem zakaj ni sveta barbara
<yang> ocitno bo drzalo, to je pa res smesno
<idioterna> zakaj je smesno
<yang> da se santa barbari rece korosci
<yang> pa niti na koroskem ni
<idioterna> ja res grozn ej
<idioterna> sej kranjski rak tut ni na kranjskem
<yang> no povecini se imena ujemajo
<zdobersek> slovenski rak!
<idioterna> ja ampak sej so samo imena
<idioterna> ne rabjo bit logicna
<yang> mislim ponavad so dobesedni prevodi krajev no
<yang> v vecini
<yang> kjer je dvojezicnost prisotna
<lynxlynxlynx> slab primer
<lynxlynxlynx> eno je najbrž ledinsko ime, drugo pa po cerkvi
<lynxlynxlynx> to da ni na koroškem nima veze, bi se blo za vprašat kaj sploh koren pomeni
<lynxlynxlynx> korošice imaš tudi na gorenjskem
<yang> no
<yang> ampak tisti kraji ko so po svetnikih, se ponavad dobesedno prevajajo
<yang> St. Anton je Sveti Anton itd.
<zdobersek> St. An
<yang> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%A0marjeta_v_Ro%C5%BEu#Razdelitev
<Pepelka13> Šmarjeta v Rožu - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<yang> kle mas recimo dobesedne prevode
<lynxlynxlynx> prevaja se samo v okviru narodnega posilstva
<yang> Seveda pa Wien ni Vino ampak Dunaj
<idioterna> Wein je Vino
<yang> ja
<yang> Ich weiss
<idioterna> to je tm med smrjeni in turjakom nekje
<idioterna> https://www.google.com/maps/place/1291+Vino,+Grosuplje,+Slovenia/@45.9424801,14.5994061,15z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x47652895235e3719:0x6b8b095a2438e560
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja z biciklom prides lahk vino do takih majhnih krajev
<yang> fino
<yang> grem na pico
<yang> kle v BS3 so pice po 4.50 EUR, dva se najesta od ene
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, priporočam, da ne posodabljate upstarta -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1343800
<Pepelka13> Bug #1343800 “upstart 1.12.1-0ubuntu4.1 breaks xsession start wi...” : Bugs : “upstart” package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ii  upstart               1.12.1-0ubuntu4
<CrazyLemon> too late?
<CrazyLemon> aja.. 4.1
<CrazyLemon> good :D
<R33D3M33R> menda je že 4.2 verzija zunaj
<CrazyLemon> aja..sam kde
<CrazyLemon> who cares :p
<R33D3M33R> nep, ne samo kde, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1343905
<Pepelka13> Bug #1343905 “Empty desktop in Xubuntu 14.04 on reboot after upg...” : Bugs : “upstart” package : Ubuntu
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: smo ze na systemd
<dz0ny> we don't care about upstart
<dz0ny> mogoce je pa pitkota to matral :D
<R33D3M33R> jah,jaz sem bolj previden postal :)
<R33D3M33R> preveč breakov, da bi eksperimentiral
<CrazyLemon> sej bo kmalu up
<CrazyLemon> tko da ni panike
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/18/google-maps-app-update/            hell yea!
<Pepelka13> Google Maps for mobile now helps bikers avoid steep hills
<Pepelka13> »Summer's in full swing and the weather's nice, so how about ditching your gas-guzzlin' ride for something human-powered? If you do, Google's latest«
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Atraci Is a Cross-Platform Desktop YouTube Music Player  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1x5avGafGSQ/atraci-is-a-cross-platform-desktop-youtube-music-player
<upd> a kdo ve http://www.wayteq.si/trgovina/sl/gps-navigacijski-programi/105-sygic-3d-eu-722301448984.html a je to sam za en telefon
<Pepelka13> Sygic 3D EU za Android I Sygic GPS navigacija SLO I Sygic Android navigacija
<Pepelka13> »navigacijski program z glasovnim vodenjem«
<lynxlynxlynx> licenca skor ziher, kako je pa v praksi je pa drugo
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] This is Linus Torvalds’ Workspace. And It’s a Mess.  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zfEw-Sx4vR8/linus-torvalds-messy-desk-video
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/p526x296/10407805_10152540901445569_5535493825562121498_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> upd_ kaj ti bo sygic
<CrazyLemon> zgleda zelo cartoonish
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek grande nibali '
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> .yt source code trailer
<jabuk> 'Source Code' Trailer (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkTrG-gpIzE ♥11,301 ▶6,642,107
<CrazyLemon> meh old
<zdobersek> but nice
<zdobersek> zlo kul film
<CrazyLemon> srsly
<CrazyLemon> .imdb source code
<jabuk> Izvorna koda (2011) 93 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.5/10 (282,576 glasov) MT: 74/100
<jabuk> An action thriller centered on a soldier who wakes up in the body of an unknown man and discovers he's part of a mission to find the bomber of a Chicago commuter train.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3948911129/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0945513/
<CrazyLemon> 7.5 je "zlo kul film" ??
<CrazyLemon> 7.5
<yang> kaj vse se najde v nepospravljenih garazah http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-NOS-1958-RED-STRAIGHT-BAR-TORNADO-20-STILL-SEALED-IN-ORIGINAL-BOX-/201129425339?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed43f79bb
<Pepelka13> Schwinn 1958 Red Straight Bar Tornado 20" Still SEALED in Original Box | eBay
<yang> Shipping:
<yang> $21.32 International Priority Shipping to Slovenia  help icon for Shipping - opens a layer | See details
<yang> Item location:
<yang> Lavaca, Arkansas, United States
<yang> ja malo morgen
<zdobersek> UP YERS CrazyLemon
<upd> http://www.xplore.si/contents/sl/p59_Pametni_telefon_Atheros_XP7450.html
<Pepelka13> Pametni telefon Atheros XP7450
<Pepelka13> »Pametni telefon Atheros XP7450 je naprava z multi-touch ekranom ki vas bo popeljala v svet androida. Velik in kvaliteten 4,5 zaslon vam omogoča pregledno brskanje po spletu, nov dvojedrni procesor in matična plošča MTK6572W pa vam omogoča hitrost in nemoteno delovanje. Hkratno delovanje dveh sim kartic vam omogoča prihranek tako v tujini ali doma kot tudi dosegljivost na privatni in službeni številki.«
<upd> ta je 89€ v šparu a se splača kupit
<upd> :)
<upd> ah to je nek shit
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-19
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fvy43QrIW5I
<Pepelka13> Top 10 Things Not To Eat While Cycling - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »It's called fast food, but can you eat it while riding fast? We attempted to find out. Follow GCN on YouTube: http://gcn.eu/SubscribeToGCN Eating on the bike...«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [14.04] Thunderbird - težava pri brisanju sporočil  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41898/#p41898
<yang> http://www.sadanduseless.com/2013/11/dirds/
<Pepelka13> Dogs + Birds = Dirds
<zdobersek> meh.
<yang> pejte vn, soncek je
<zdobersek> smo ze bli
<zdobersek> zdej je vroce
<yang> morje, jezera, bazen :)
<yang> al pa hladen tus, ce ni drugega
<yang> nic, lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a gledas? :>
<zdobersek> http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_world_/2014/07/17/the_middle_east_friendship_chart.html
<Pepelka13> The Middle East Friendship Chart
<Pepelka13> »With overlapping civil wars in Syria and Iraq, a new flare-up of violence between Israel and the Palestinians, and tense nuclear talks with Iran, Middle Eastern politics are more volatile than ever and longtime alliances are shifting. Here's a guide to who's on whose side in the escalating chaos. Click...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koga lai kaj ?
<zdobersek> .yt kraftwerk tour de france
<jabuk> Kraftwerk Tour De France HQ Audio (Complete Album) (ena ura) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dANSs9kZCxI ♥1,475 ▶358,142
<CrazyLemon> kako pa lahko gledam audio?
<CrazyLemon> meh..tanovi chrome (36)
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne da okna v ospredje
<CrazyLemon> ko odpreš link
<zdobersek> a disgrace, innit
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 29°C @18.07.2014 17:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% Veter: zahodnik 4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:35:30, Kulminacija: 11:12:27, Sončni zahod: 18:49:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> ziher je bolj vroce!
<CrazyLemon> it is!
<CrazyLemon> okrog 33°
<CrazyLemon> najhujše pa je to..da potrebujem do kopra ~30min zaradi prekletih turistov
<zdobersek> pojd s kolesom
<CrazyLemon> dovolj kolesa za ta teden
<zdobersek> pojd pes
<orion1111> pitko ma rad v ritko
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2014/07/druzbena_neenakost_je_motor_razvoja.aspx
<Pepelka13> Zakaj se demokratični socialisti motijo | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Francoski ekonomist Thomas Piketty, OECD in demokratični socialisti svarijo pred družbeno neenakostjo. Toda pri tem pozabljajo, da je družbena neenakost temelj razvoja človeštva.«
<idioterna> zdobersek: a ti kej rapha risingas
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/167967524
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Pregled cest near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<zdobersek> idioterna: cist nc
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/my-anoraks-right-pocket-from-within.jpg
<idioterna> najbolsa fotka do zdej
<zdobersek> mah, 25. potujem  od doma, nima pol smisla
<idioterna> ok ja skoda to
<zdobersek> ko bom malo manj nor bom tudi jaz nabavu ATV http://bou.si/pic/nasvidenje-avstrijska-koroska.jpg
<idioterna> oh wow
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/sufferlandrian.png
 * CrazyLemon had 8hrs of suffering in 2 days
<idioterna> no jsm meu dons sam 7h20m :)
<idioterna> jutr bo verjetn vec, sam nau tok suffering
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je bil suffer ko je bilo okrog 30° ob 10ih na klancu
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne.. 9 je bila ura
<zdobersek> idioterna: a jutr gres v kontra smeri?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm jutr nas gre ene 10
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.tinkoffsaxo.com/news/tdf-competition-win-week-anfi/
<Pepelka13> TDF-competition: Win a week at Anfi | Tinkoff Saxo
<Pepelka13> »Win a week of training or holiday at Tinkoff-Saxo’s training camp resort on Gran Canaria In 2014, Tinkoff-Saxo has focused heavily on training camps as a way of building basic condition during off-season and polishing the race shape in between races. This has paid of with big stage race victories in the spring and a ...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce ze grem tja, bom sel na Mt. Tiede
<zdobersek> bom zraven Vincenza treniral
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you cant handle vincenzo
<zdobersek> skupej s Tanelom ga bova gladko raztegnila
<CrazyLemon> TMI
<zdobersek> dz0nette est ici
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Shirane: Re: [14.04] Thunderbird - težava pri brisanju sporočil  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41899/#p41899
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [14.04] Thunderbird - težava pri brisanju sporočil  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41900/#p41900
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Shirane: Re: [14.04] Thunderbird - težava pri brisanju sporočil  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41901/#p41901
<sasa84> jjuhuuuuu
<sasa84> fantje moji.... ujela sem poročni šopek. iščem žrtev!
<dz0ny> Si krvoses, pa sam proteine rabiš?
 * CrazyLemon se počasi skrije v temn kot
<dz0ny> al kšnu drugačno žrtev iščeš?
<idioterna> sasa84: a mas koga ze ogledanga?
<sasa84> jah... dz0ny se mi zdi tak kul
<sasa84> aja, pa LorD_DDooM ne smem pozabt
<idioterna> hm
<sasa84> za CrazyLemon pa nisem zihr, če dejansko obstaja
<idioterna> ja dz0ny je dost bliz doma da bi se loh kej vidla mogoce
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> sej nek pecam pa...
<idioterna> ma to je srajne s temi odnosi
 * CrazyLemon ne obstaja je sam senca v temnem kotu
<idioterna> js poznam ful lustnih zensk k iscejo resne tipe zato da bojo mele froce, pa ne poznam nobenga resnga tipa k bi hotu pol k jih nardi tut met froce
<dz0ny> :D
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> se mors u vrsto postavt sasa84
<idioterna> te bomo obvestil ko bojo kandidati.
<dz0ny> saša prav da noče frocev
<idioterna> do okol 32. leta ponavad
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lepota ni vse! lahk so one luštne..sam kaj ko ne ve kdaj naj utihne :p
<idioterna> nja no po mojih standardih tut niso
<CrazyLemon> no..tvoj "standard" je sam ena ane
<CrazyLemon> ti romantik ti
<idioterna> ma ne, ene so antivax ene so cist u horoskopih
<idioterna> to pac neb slo skoz
<idioterna> da bi js skos z roko na celu hodu okol
<idioterna> pa z ocmi zaviju vsakic k bi se pogovarju
<idioterna> ni sam ena moj standard
<sasa84> dz0ny,a nočem frocov? :D
<idioterna> sam ena k me ma rada je moj standard
<idioterna> tadruga me ne mara :)
<CrazyLemon> you cant please them all :)
<dz0ny> .sc Sidewalks and Skeletons - Underwater Sun
<jabuk> Sidewalks and Skeletons - Underwater Sun(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/insight-music/sidewalks-and-skeletons-underwater-sun ♥202 ▶7,946
<CrazyLemon> well that doesnt make sense.. kako je lahko sonce pod vodo
<dz0ny> ja a ga ne vidš k se potapljaš?
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..sam ni pod vodo
<CrazyLemon> je pa vsaj kul muzka :)
<CrazyLemon> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-cFKiRI8gcb4/U8qgPQy1EII/AAAAAAAAIeg/7UPdIZoVDBQ/w500-h441-no/condon.jpg
<CrazyLemon> condon?
<dz0ny> m je sticky ze
<dz0ny> k skoz isce milf
<sasa84> haha CrazyLemon
<sasa84> jst bom Å¡la spat...sem ful mal :)
<sasa84> fuč*
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> idioterna, ti pa Å¡e kej poizvej
<CrazyLemon> ful mal si a
<CrazyLemon> čist zmedu te je ta šopek ane :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,jp...eksistencialna kriza an vidiku :P
<sasa84> ma ne... od petk me Å¡e noge bolijo...
<sasa84> oh, dost za dns
<sasa84> ob 6j zjutri sem že krompir pobirala, pol poroka... DZD (dovolj za danes)
<sasa84> živeli!
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-20
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @20.07.2014 6:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93%  jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:31:41, Kulminacija: 11:09:21, Sončni zahod: 18:47:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 15min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .sc Devonté Hynes - April's Bathroom Bummer
<jabuk> Devonté Hynes - April's Bathroom Bummer(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/bloodorange/aprils-bathroom-bummer ♥1,720 ▶105,912
<yang> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/sport/drugi-sporti/mol-investitor-projekta-gimnasticnega-centra
<Pepelka13> MOL investitor projekta gimnastičnega centra | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka13> »Nacionalni center za gimnastiko naj bi za začetek do konca leta le dobil gradbeno dovoljenje.«
<yang> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/440668620/super-gaming-pc
<Pepelka13> Super Gaming PC (Canceled) by Nelson Embery — Kickstarter
<Pepelka13> »The Ultimate Gaming PC«
<zdobersek> sleeplessly
<zdobersek> embracing
<zdobersek> ...
<yang> o saska
<yang> dobro jutro
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga yang ?
<yang> danes pocivam
<yang> neki se spravljam h kuhariji
<sasa84> ooo, lepo
<yang> si vidla kje sem bil vceraj (poglej na FB)
<zdobersek> naah
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km JZ od RATEČ @20/07/2014 16:06:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.47+N,+13.67+E
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 5.km JZ od RATEČ @20/07/2014 16:44:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.47+N,+13.67+E
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: [Mint 17 Cinnamon] Empathy ne dela.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41902/#p41902
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 6.km SV od LOGA POD MANGRTOM @20/07/2014 16:44:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.43+N,+13.68+E
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erCAp_Bd0AQ
<Pepelka13> Keren Elazari: Hackers: the Internet's immune system - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ejkt it
<Pepelka13> »The beauty of hackers, says cybersecurity expert Keren Elazari, is that they force us to evolve and improve. Yes, some hackers are bad guys, but many are wor...«
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ejk*
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 28.9°C @null.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% Veter: severnik 2.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:36:30, Kulminacija: 11:12:31, Sončni zahod: 18:48:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 12min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<zdobersek> like, not even hot!
<CrazyLemon> nič čudno da so napačne temperature če je @null
<CrazyLemon> ni*
<idioterna> kr se ene alpe
<idioterna> wow kr prvi sm na slovenskem rostru za rapha rising
<yang> idioterna: prevedi
<idioterna> yang: prfuknen sm.
<yang> no comment :)
<idioterna> yang: kero ostarijo si ti predlagu?
<idioterna> sej ne uno ob jezeru?
<yang> ne
<idioterna> ok
<yang> uno pr konecnik penzion valerija
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> no mi smo jedl pr uni ob jezeru dons
<yang> a je v redu tam ?
<idioterna> ja super je blo
<yang> bols kt pr konecniku ne more bit sicer...
<yang> tok dobr ze dolgo nisem jedel
<idioterna> sam po 150 kilometrih tut ce dobis pomije je super
<yang> haha
<CrazyLemon> true that
<idioterna> drugac smo pa sedel v travi
<idioterna> in so nas kr postregl lepo na tleh
<idioterna> eno govejo obaro pa ajdove zgance
<yang> sej mas tam senco pod streho pa mizo
<yang> lazje jes
<idioterna> dunno
<yang> kako dunno, ob jezeru
<idioterna> men je blo cist fino na travi sedet
<yang> :)
<CrazyLemon> pravi hippie :)
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> zdej so tut slikce mene
<idioterna> k nas je slo vec
<idioterna> hm 550km mam
<idioterna> ta tedn
<yang> sej lahk selfije delas
<yang> http://cdn29.elitedaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/selfie-olympics-elite-daily.jpg
<yang> stanga je dober stativ za fotkat
<yang> tm pr konecniku je drgac bolj mir
<yang> k so na samem
<yang> no, bos pa za drugic vedu
<idioterna> vem kje je un penzion valerija ja
<idioterna> smo risanke hodil ke gledat k smo smucal na jezerskem
<idioterna> evo slikce
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/andreja-pod-podvolovljekom.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/rapha-seriously-rising.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/gore-in-ljudje.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/drva-na-hribu.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/tanja-pod-skuto.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/spust-z-jezerskega.jpg
<dz0ny> a ta drug tip ma sončne celice na zadnji sliki?
<idioterna> dunno kerga misls
<zdobersek> ZOOM IN
<zdobersek> ENHANCE
<CrazyLemon> ta v delno oranžni majici
<CrazyLemon> oranžno črna kombinacija
<idioterna> ja zakaj bi meu soncne celice?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne bi?
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa zgleda tko na sliki
<yang> idioterna: a se je vcas dalo smucat na jezerskem ?
<yang> idioterna: ena moja s tvojega trenutnega konca https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10540405_10153105510238849_8050051579811280657_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kako lahko pokvariš lepo sliko s tem watermarkom :)
<yang> heh
<idioterna> da mu je ne bi kdo ukradel
<yang> FB protect
<yang> vecinoma so od fotografov vse tam z watermarkom
<yang> itak jih scalam dol na 640px
<idioterna> itak vsak dan okol 10k ljudi posname ta isti prizor
<CrazyLemon> ampak sam ena ima ta watermark!
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> ista ne pride nikoli
<idioterna> ah pa jade
<yang> sej vidis da so nagci na levi strani, ce bi hotel popolno slikco bi moral bit tam ob 8h zjutri
<yang> s tako pa imam dela par sekund samo
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sm mislu da se ti gore premikajo
<yang> hehe
<yang> sej nisem abraham
<idioterna> al pa osle kazejo no
<idioterna> ena drugi
<yang> osla mam tut od vceri
<CrazyLemon> selfie?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10540405_10153105510243849_4151230777184162501_n.jpg
<yang> CrazyLemon: naughty :)
<CrazyLemon> tu se sploh ne vidi da je wosu
<yang> hm
<yang> a si ze kdaj osla videl ?
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi bil mini konjiček
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> vidu..v petek
<yang> tale je mal postrani
<CrazyLemon> mini osla
<CrazyLemon> pa mini konjička
<yang> mam se eno
<yang> ampak ok, no osel je :)
<yang> aja idioterna a bos sel gor do domacije ?
<yang> po klobase
<idioterna> ja zdej sm doma
<yang> aja
<idioterna> je mal predalec
<yang> sem mislu da si ob jezeru se
<idioterna> ne
<yang> spet si zasral
<yang> lahk bi sou
<yang> je asfalt do gor
<yang> pravjo, da v tretje gre rado :)
<yang> ena super bejba je lajkala mojo fotko, sam je pomoje fejk pic
<yang> bogsivedi
<yang> ceprav pise, da je studirana na gea college, to pomen da je verjetn res mlada
<CrazyLemon> unfriendaj..takoj
<yang> sej jo sploh nimam friendano
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/foto-kdo-bo-svetovni-prvak-njuhalci-z-vsega-sveta-zbrani-v-nemciji/342356
<Pepelka13> Foto: Kdo bo svetovni prvak - njuhalci z vsega sveta zbrani v Nemčiji :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »V nemškem mestu Berg im Grau poteka eno najbolj nenavadnih (beri: bizarnih) tekmovanj na svetu, na katerem morajo tekmovalci v omejenem času ponjuhati čim več tobaka.«
<CrazyLemon> lej jih..profesionalni mumilarji
<CrazyLemon> ta slika vse pove http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2014/07/20/65128767_h_51488453.jpg
<yang> Tale Franc Kosir je bil kr frajer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioj_C05WWUg
<Pepelka13> Avsenik - Nobena žavba ne pomaga več (1986) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »part 7 oddajo "Z Avseniki v novo leto" 1986.«
<yang> Morm dobit kaksen njegov CD
<idioterna> kako pa ves da je super bejba?
<yang> fejk proofile je, sem su gledat
<idioterna> ja ampak na podlagi cesa si reku da je super bejba
<yang> v profilu ma fotke random super bejb
<idioterna> fotke?
<idioterna> srsly?
<idioterna> iz fotke ti vidis da je super bejba?
<yang> po izgledu
<yang> oz moral bi napisat, da lepo zgleda
<idioterna> aha ja
<idioterna> no sam sej ves da izgled ni pomemben ane
<CrazyLemon> ja..super bejba bi bila če bi mela super joške
<idioterna> to je dost fuzzy
<idioterna> kaksne pa so super?
<CrazyLemon> jah..to pa vsak zase ve ane
<idioterna> ja eni cudaki mate radi take opletajoce
<yang> idioterna: CrazyLemon je take gledu http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PeMOh-eY5Dk/UcLFWxMIUUI/AAAAAAAABSM/EgJXLp24s2U/s1600/big+city.jpg
<idioterna> eni mamo pa radi cvrste.
<idioterna> yang: a take s ful mal trikotniki?
<CrazyLemon> yang resno.. CGI?
<CrazyLemon> toliko je nagih na internetu
<CrazyLemon> ti pa najdeš narisane
<idioterna> sej ta ni naga.
<idioterna> en NURBS surface ma oblecen
<yang> jst mam "children privacy mode" v browserju, ne vidim nagih
<idioterna> cudak
<idioterna> jsm ze pejstnu eno nago
<idioterna> edino k mi dovol objavlat
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxyTmZjxcek
<Pepelka13> Franc Košir Teta iz Texasa in Tone Fornezzi-Tof - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Franc Košir Teta iz Texasa in Tone Fornezzi-Tof«
<idioterna> sej vem da je tof komunjara ampak js ga vseen ne maram
<zdobersek> BLASPHEMY
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je s tem copyjem
<CrazyLemon> kr začne downloadat čeprav nisem nič syncal že dober mesec
<CrazyLemon> ne vem pa kaj downloada
<dz0ny> photo bomp pro https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10471158_10202311961975875_9150476554184898484_n.jpg
<idioterna> ne vem kva misls
<dz0ny> un ta levi tip se je ustulu zraven :)
<dz0ny> sam ne smem napisat bomb
<dz0ny> http://copsub.com/rockets-2/heat2x/
<dz0ny> oh well
<Pepelka13> HEAT-2X | Copenhagen Suborbitals
<Pepelka13> »HEAT-2X is scheduled for launch in the summer of 2014 and it will be the biggest, heaviest and most powerful rocket build by CS to date! On the outside it will look much like its predecessor, HEAT-1X, but it is built upon completely different technology, and is a far more advanced rocket. Most impor«
<dz0ny> zdej sem zihr na NSA listi
<yang> idioterna: kero pot ste danes prekolesarli
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/168438655
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Å e obratno near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> idioterna: isto kot vceraj, samo v drugo smer ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> pol ste sami zagrizeni kolesarji, vsi v top formi
<yang> jst sicer mam specialko ampak bi omagal ze pr kranju
<yang> mater ej , ze z avtom je klanc za gor v jezersko rido za it, hehe dobri ste
<dz0ny> lol https://github.com/EFForg/OpenWireless
<Pepelka13> EFForg/OpenWireless · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »The official home of the EFF OpenWireless Project«
<dz0ny> EFF this days, bunch of trolls
<idioterna> yang: sej kranj je cist na konc tko da to ni tok bad.
<yang> haha
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] The Native Dropbox Linux Client Debuts New Qt Interface  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/j0ClvYg2Rj0/dropbox-experimental-linux-build-qt-rewrite
<idioterna> yang: evo
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwz6-6FrOZo
<Pepelka13> Alpe - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »http://app.strava.com/activities/168438655«
<yang> bom kasnej pogledal
<idioterna> 50 sekund je
<CrazyLemon> mnogo
<CrazyLemon> hm..uživaški tempo
<CrazyLemon> no razen na spustu :).
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<idioterna> nsfw: http://bou.si/rest/tace-s-crto.jpg
<yang> idioterna: hm, kaksen encoding je ? neki strajka
<yang> aha sej bo
<yang> dobro zgleda
<CrazyLemon> a njegovi nsfw taci?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> fotr je belc mami pa crnka, pol pa tak froc vn pride.
<CrazyLemon> sam ne razumem zakaj so kolena taka kot da si se plazil po pesku :D
<idioterna> k sm se po pesku plazil
<CrazyLemon> well that makes sense
<lynxlynxlynx> jao, amaterji, da si tako veliko podjetje dovoli, da jim preteče domena ...
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: kdo to
<lynxlynxlynx> zeos
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni spet toolk veliko
<lynxlynxlynx> in ne, ni Å¡e za krast :P
<idioterna> ne poznam
<idioterna> pa nism tak da bi domene kradel.
<idioterna> to bl yang dela :)
<CrazyLemon> jah.. zakaj je to kraja očitno oni več ne želijo te domene :>
<yang> kera domena
<yang> hehe idioterna
<yang> ce expira ni kraja
<yang> je na voljo
<yang> men so jih tut ze velik ukradli
<yang> k so potekle
<idioterna> men je vseen, js tega ne delam
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je Å¡e grace period
<yang> grace je en mesec pri .si
<yang> takrat lahko podalsas
<yang> sam domena ni aktivna takrat
<yang> ne resolva
<lynxlynxlynx> sej, kako misliš, da sem opazil?
<lynxlynxlynx> v petek enkrat je potekla, malo pa zadnjem mailu
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-13
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> > Breaking: Overworked western diplomats, under deadline pressure, agree to debt relief for Iran, nuclear program for Greece
<napsy> bog se jih usmil
<napsy> se tak trudijo
<idioterna> niso ustrezno nastanjeni
<idioterna> pol se jim pa ne mudi
<idioterna> kr dobr article
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33463436
<Pepelka> A Point of View: Why are opponents of gay marriage so sure they're right? - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Societies without doubt are dangerous places, argues Adam Gopnik.«
<idioterna> Now, it has always been my view that gay marriage is the religious conservative's best friend. If it is your aim to remove potentially subversive sex from the American scene, then marriage is always the answer. Indeed, if your goal was to stop gays from ever having sex again, then you ought to want to make gay marriage compulsory.
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ono parkirisce v izoli je pa top ko je za 2 eu/dan
<napsy> thx ;-)
<CrazyLemon> napsy sej si mel tudi tistega na južni cesti
<CrazyLemon> ki je free :)
 * CrazyLemon bil tam v soboto
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja.. tudi meni je všeč da ponujajo tako ceno/dan
<CrazyLemon> sam italijani še vedno raje zasedejo vse drugo samo da jim ni treba plačat..pa čeprav je samo 2€
<napsy> aja celo zason je
<napsy> js sm tut bi l v soboto :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..sej sm ti takoj napisal da je free :)
<napsy> vprasanje ce je bil fraj se kj takrat ko sm bil tam
<napsy> ze za tega 2eu sm lih komi dobu plac
<CrazyLemon> napsy se vedno najde plac.. čeprav je ogromno takih ki tam parkirajo
<napsy> CrazyLemon: aja kam priporocas v izoli da se gre na kosilo
<CrazyLemon> napsy če hočeš pico jest..definitivno primavera (na krožišču južne ceste)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sej majo tudi druge jedi samo js tam ponavadi jem pico
<napsy> ok
<zdobersek> as you do
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ! we see your i-pee!
<zdobersek> then keep looking at it
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek so tiny
<zdobersek> don't strain your brain
<zdobbie> saywut
<zdobbie> jabuuk :'|
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> guten morgen!
<CrazyLemon> joina dz0ny, RT crkne :/
<zdobbie> boohoo
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bo.. go go go
<zdobbie> ne da se mi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2015/07/poginuli_delfin_v_izoli.aspx
<Pepelka> Na plažo v Izoli naplavilo mrtvega delfina | Zanimivosti - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Kot poročajo Primorske novice, bo vzrok pogina delfina v izolskem zalivu razkrila veterinarska obdukcija.«
<CrazyLemon> napsy what did you do :(
<zdobersek> ti si bil takisto tam!
<napsy> taku CrazyLemon, ne mene potaplat za tvoje grehe
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm bil na kolesu!
<CrazyLemon> Mon Jul 13 01:59:59 2015 kern.notice kernel: [116107.630000] Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC
<CrazyLemon> lol openwrt
<dz0ny> switch to systemd already
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst tud,  pa kaj
<yang> http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/ivancic-v-prometni-nesreci-utrpel-hude-poskodbe-glave
<Pepelka> Ivančić v prometni nesreči utrpel hude poškodbe glave
<Pepelka> »Kot bi trenil se je včeraj po Obali razširila vest o prometni nesreči v kateri je bil...«
<napsy> prvic slisim za tega gospoda
<yang> Slavko Ivancic
<yang> ne poznas ?
<napsy> nou
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WIDLtCT_LA
<Pepelka> Slavko Ivančič (Bazar) - Tina - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Koncert v spomin Danilu Kocjančiču 10.februar 2013, Radio Koper Vokal: Slavko Ivančić Kitara: Marijan Maliković Bas: Jadran Ogrin Bobni: Nelfi Depangher Klav...«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 29.4°C @13.07.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 37% severovzhodnik 1.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:34, Kulminacija: 11:11:51, Sončni zahod: 18:54:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 24min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fckin summer
<yang> https://www.crowdsupply.com/purism/librem-13
<Pepelka> Librem 13: A Laptop That  Respects Your Rights | Crowd Supply
<Pepelka> »The first high-end laptop that respects your privacy, security, and freedom.«
<dz0ny> Matthai: fyi v si je več kot eno podjetje sodelovalo z HT
<dz0ny> pa en mail ma seznam tarč v si
<Matthai> a je kje seznam?
<dz0ny> na wikileaks išči za .si root domeno
<dz0ny> so poimensko tud kontaktne osebe v si policiji in telekomu
<Matthai> a imas kje pri roki URL, zdajle imam rahlo guzvo
<dz0ny> ne upam :>
<CrazyLemon> pussy! :)
<zdobbie> https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails?q=&mfrom=*.si&mto=&title=&notitle=&date=&nofrom=si.reply.customer%40inet.it&noto=&count=50&sort=0#searchresult
<Pepelka> WikiLeaks - The Hackingteam Archives
<zdobbie> m'acros http://www.acrossecurity.com/index.htm
<Pepelka> ACROS Security . Finding Your Digital Vulnerabilities Before Others Do
<Pepelka> »Digital security research lab specialized in advanced security analyses of products and systems. We find vulnerabilities where others have already exhausted their knowledge.«
<CrazyLemon> http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=https%3A%2F%2Fwikileaks.org%2Fhackingteam%2Femails%2Ffileid%2F1139591%2F549879&client=googlechrome&hl=sl
<Pepelka> Diagnostična stran funkcije Google Varno brskanje za spletno mesto wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails
<zdobbie> mogoce je se kr na dopustu https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails?q=&mfrom=telekom.si&mto=&title=&notitle=&date=&nofrom=&noto=&count=50&sort=0#searchresult
<Pepelka> WikiLeaks - The Hackingteam Archives
<CrazyLemon> a je v tistih 400GB tudi privat ključ g.russo-a? :)
<zdobbie> https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails/emailid/131720
<Pepelka> WikiLeaks - The Hackingteam Archives
<CrazyLemon> @policija.si :)
<zdobbie> @gov.si
<zdobbie> @telekom.si
<Matthai> Vojko Urbas, omenjen tudi na Slo-TEchu
<CrazyLemon> https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails/emailid/439046
<Pepelka> WikiLeaks - The Hackingteam Archives
<CrazyLemon> https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails/emailid/599737 meanwhile in croatia
<Pepelka> WikiLeaks - The Hackingteam Archives
<dz0ny> btw zgleda majo aktivne expoite za debia based distribucije https://www.wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails/emailid/1031225
<Pepelka> WikiLeaks - The Hackingteam Archives
<dz0ny> sam sistem pa omogoča tud prikrito vnašanje v profile (katere strani si obiskal recimo)
<napsy> cross-platform ftw :)
<dz0ny> seznam vps strežnikov https://www.wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails/?q=support+vps&mfrom=&mto=&title=&notitle=&date=2015-5&nofrom=&noto=&count=50&sort=0#searchresult
<Pepelka> WikiLeaks - The Hackingteam Archives
<dz0ny> napsy: control app je v ruby spisan :)
<napsy> pff
<napsy> so eni hipsterji pisal
<dz0ny> po moje so bli based na metasploit
<CrazyLemon> http://picbin.org/o/1013
<Pepelka> PicBin
<CrazyLemon> sam majo pa lep vmesnik
<CrazyLemon> kudos to HT!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/ca/Metasploit-Community.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ta ni lep
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny qbittorrent @ 73%
<dz0ny> link
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<CrazyLemon> vpišeš 'trans' v browser.. pa dobiš prvi link na transifex :p
<CrazyLemon> https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/qbittorrent
<Pepelka> qBittorrent localization
<Pepelka> »Translate qBittorrent into your own language.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/NKiA0s0.png
<dz0ny> well
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny of course
<CrazyLemon> ker ne pusti direktnega linka
<CrazyLemon> ampak če greš na seznam jezikov
<CrazyLemon> in klikneš slovenian
<CrazyLemon> pa boš pristal na... tisti strani :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pojdi od spodaj navzgor
<CrazyLemon> torej pri nizu 1196 up :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma dz0ny zdaj lahko kar želiš prevajaš ker moram it :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Poema - Forget You In LA.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2015/07/nesrecni_ivan_basso_na_touru_ugotovil_da_ima_raka.aspx
<Pepelka> Nesrečni Ivan Basso na Touru ugotovil, da ima raka | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Italijanski kolesar Ivan Basso je na znamenitem Touru zaradi bolečin v modih odšel na podrobnejši pregled v bolnišnico, tam so ugotovili, da ima raka na modih.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^ :/
<zdobbie> svasta
<yang> a se cudis ?
<yang> da dobis raka na jajcih zarad pretiranega kolesarjenja
<CrazyLemon> se čudim ja... ker za razliko od tebe ivan basso ni sedel na jajcih
<yang> verjetno je lebdel
<CrazyLemon> UCI ne dovoli lebdenja na dirkah
<yang> to je klasicna "poskodba" pri cestnem kolesarjenju
<yang> tudi Lance ga je fasal
<CrazyLemon> your ghetto trolling skillz are weak
<CrazyLemon> res je.. lance ga je fasal.. kdo ga je še fasal ti ki poznaš klasične 'poškodbe' pri cestnem kolesarjenju :)
<CrazyLemon> a greva mal razčlenit obema znana dejstva? lance fasal raka na modih kdaj? enkrat okrog 2k če se prav spomnim.. zdaj pa še ivan torej 2015.. torej povprečje pri kolesarjih je 2 na 15 let?
<zdobersek> 1998 semizdi
<CrazyLemon> nekaj takega ja
<zdobersek> 1997, 1998 je bil pozdravljen
<zdobersek> ozdravljen
<zdobersek> se napumpan na novo
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil napumpan na touru po 2k?
<zdobersek> od prvega
<CrazyLemon> enkrat 2000,2001 potem pa 2006?
<zdobersek> 1999
<zdobersek> ampak ja, yang spet bucke serje
<yang> mah
<yang> lepo se mejte
<zdobersek> .yt great success
<jabuk> GREAT SUCCESS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHaisENOsfE
<zdobersek> comme ca https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvgleM10MDg
<Pepelka> GREAT SUCCESS - BORAT - YouTube
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: 2 znana kolesarja na 15 let :P
<zdobersek> in milijoni neznanih!
<zdobersek> tkole zgledajo posledice kolesarjenja na nizozemskem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgq-P_grmUw
<Pepelka> SouthPark Balls Jumping - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Southpark.......Best show ever.«
<CrazyLemon> lol @ yang
<anny_> dan
<CrazyLemon> žio anći!
<anny_> *ebeš lajf!
<CrazyLemon> f' it..f' it all day long!
<anny_> amen to that!
<anny_> huh, tale kiwiiiirc celo dela
<anny_> ne morš verjet
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si ti naklikal 3.2.x?
<anny_> dz0ny spi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nikoli ne spi
<CrazyLemon> he hibernates
<anny_> aja :)
<anny_> forever young
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At.
 * CrazyLemon head bangs
<anny_> čakam, da pripošta tista ?*"#$ baterija
<slax0r> against a wall?
<anny_> boga glava
<slax0r> ?*"#$ baterija? mislim da take se ne poznam
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0vf3o0vOi4
<Pepelka> HEADBANGING - compilation - YouTube
<Pepelka> »a short compilation of people banging their head ;) song: Cannibal Corpse - Decency Defied«
<anny_> CMOS (bios)
<slax0r> cmso != bios :P
<anny_> o sasa84_ je gor!
<anny_> hvala slax0r
<anny_> na servisu so potrebovali oboje
<anny_> potem so ugotovili, da je nimajo na zalogi in da ni dobavljiva
<CrazyLemon> anny_ a veš da je saša web dizajnerka?!?
<anny_> a res??
<anny_> mislila sem, da je teologinja :)
<CrazyLemon> ja.. pravi da od boga ni kruha in je Å¡la v web design
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny_> frontend?
<CrazyLemon> http://zupnija-lj-moste.rkc.si/    lej kaj je naredila
<Pepelka> Župnija Ljubljana - Moste
<CrazyLemon> !
<Pepelka> »Župnija Ljubljana - Moste«
<anny_> dobr je
<anny_> funkcionalno
<anny_> na, zdaj je pa ušla..
<CrazyLemon> :(
<anny_> MicroSoft je izdal app za Linux
<anny_> je kakšen komet treščil CEO-ju na bučo?
<anny_> http://www.hwsw.hu/kepek/hirek/2015/06/Microsoft_LOVES_Linux.jpg
<anny_> pleško je Satya Nadella
<CrazyLemon> kateri app?
<anny_> Visual Studio Code
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> no microsoft že dolgo uporablja ubuntu za svoj microsoft oblak :)
<anny_> https://code.visualstudio.com/
<Pepelka> Visual Studio Code - Code Editing. Redefined.
<Pepelka> »Visual Studio Code is a code editor redefined and optimized for building and debugging modern web and cloud applications.  Visual Studio Code is free and available on your favorite platform - Linux, Mac OSX, and Windows.«
<anny_> http://izquotes.com/quotes-pictures/quote-if-microsoft-ever-does-applications-for-linux-it-means-i-ve-won-linus-torvalds-186205.jpg
<anny_> to je to
<anny_> bo naslednja vojna z Applom?
<CrazyLemon> make love not war!
<anny_> make money v prvi vrsti
<anny_> 20-25 % uporabnikov Azure je Linux -friendly
<idioterna> o lej anny_
<anny_> živ
<idioterna> drugac pa microsoft se kr dobr obraca zadnje case
<idioterna> komi cakam da koncno releasajo office za linuxe
<anny_> ja, čisto so spremenili strategijo
<idioterna> ja sej ce je ne bi bi propadl
<anny_> sploh razvijalska orodja so odprli
<anny_> c# in .net
<dz0ny> idioterna: sej mas, prek chrome > androida
<dz0ny> ni pa native
<dz0ny> true
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: i did
<idioterna> tut native port majo ze
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kudos..sam sm naredu ene spremembe ker sm prevajal 'seed' kot 'soležnik' kar je pa 'peer' :)
<anny_> lahko bi tudi kot spermo
<idioterna> al pa seme
<idioterna> ceprov najbols bi blo "sejalec"
<idioterna> pa se http://www.akademija-art.hr/galerija/var/albums/izlozbe/izlozbe2008/SlovenskiImpresionisti/Ivan%20Grohar%20Sejalec.jpg loh das zravn
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny we are at 99%
<CrazyLemon> which means my work is done
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.4°C @13.07.2015 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% zahodnik 6.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:34, Kulminacija: 11:11:51, Sončni zahod: 18:54:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 24min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> cheers
<CrazyLemon> i'll drink to that!
<Sky[x]> cer
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9FWP-8LQaQ
<Pepelka> Woman on Hong Kong subway melts down when her phone battery dies. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »That more or less covers it. She throws a full 2-year-old tantrum. Originally from https://www.facebook.com/AkiraChan1990/videos/vb.1678350663/10203360301483...«
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to niso heci
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<sasa84> zdobbie: čer :)
<sasa84> kje sta pa dz0ny in CrazyLemon?
<zdobbie> cer
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sta Å¡la spat
<sasa84> s kurami al kaj :P
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> tale CrazyLemon je tud en patron ... a ne CrazyLemon?
<idioterna> sup sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 un patron con grande cojones
<sasa84> :D
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-14
<dz0ny> lol http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-intelligence/hacking-team-uses-uefi-bios-rootkit-to-keep-rcs-9-agent-in-target-systems/
<Pepelka> Hacking Team Uses UEFI BIOS Rootkit to Keep RCS 9 Agent in Target Systems
<idioterna> http://files.explosm.net/comics/Rob/pluto.png
<dz0ny> .yt river iberi
<jabuk> Ibeyi - River https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHRAPIwsS5I
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj je to lol? :)
<dz0ny> oh you know, uefi secure and all taht bs
<CrazyLemon> but they are hacking team.. nothing is secure.. not even their data :p
<zdobersek> i.e. not 'security team'
<sasa84> hejhou miške ;)
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<CrazyLemon> http://pluto.jhuapl.edu/   T-3:31
<Pepelka> New Horizons
<Pepelka> »NASA's first mission to Pluto and the Kuiper Belt. Includes mission details and educational resources.«
<dz0ny> +3 days
<dz0ny> v pet bo komi prva slika prišla do zemlje
<dz0ny> pa tole se je zgodil -6 ur nazaj tko da :)
<idioterna> light speed is too slow
<dz0ny> relativity
<CrazyLemon> 'tole' ?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AAU_btBN7s
<dz0ny> najbližja točka sonde in "objekta"
<Pepelka> Riding Light - Traversing the Solar System at the speed of light - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ever imagined what it would be like to traverse the Solar System at the speed of light? This is a video which attempts to re-create the out-of-this world exp...«
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne ni se zgodilo 6 ur nazaj.. se bo zgodilo zdaj ob enih
<CrazyLemon> At 7:49 AM EDT on Tuesday, July 14 New Horizons will zip past Pluto at 30,800 miles per hour (49,600 kilometers per hour)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ok :)
<dz0ny> napsy: https://gophers.slack.com/archives/slovenia
<Pepelka> Slack
<dz0ny> madness https://github.com/yarrick/pingfs
<Pepelka> yarrick/pingfs · GitHub
<Pepelka> »pingfs - Prototyping evil things.«
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CJfa1yaWoAAvB0s.png:large
<dz0ny> or this http://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/226874/1715188/UpCvHn6UiwCQlde/FB_IMG_1436213354093.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol @ pingfs :)
<slax0r> how is this a FS? o.O
<idioterna> how is it not
<idioterna> pac k shranis nekej posle pinge
<idioterna> pa dokler nazaj ne pridejo so v cloudu
<slax0r> v bistvu prebere sam file in vse hostname/IPje popinga
<slax0r> such leet
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://instagram.com/p/5HTXKMoaFL/
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »“SNEAK PEEK of gorgeous Pluto! The dwarf planet has sent a love note back to Earth via our New Horizons spacecraft, which has traveled more than 9 years…”«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny looks... boring :D
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo znana sestava?
<dz0ny> čet
<CrazyLemon> kul.. keep us updated :D
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CJ32XAEVAAAp_8T.png:large
<dz0ny> eden je ceto do kraterja naredu
<dz0ny> na sred levo :>
<dz0ny> cesto*
<slax0r> ziher CrazyLimun z bikom :P
<slax0r> bike-om*
<zdobbie> kaksen je delay?
<dz0ny> 3h45min
<dz0ny> sam hitrost povezave je 1kb/s
<dz0ny> 200Mib+ je treba prenest 2x
<CrazyLemon> 1kb/s and going down :)
<slax0r> a so prekoracil mesecno porabo da je tk pocasn?
<CrazyLemon> ne..sam crappy ISP
<slax0r> ziher silol...
<CrazyLemon> niga pls!
<CrazyLemon> telekom slovenije ftw!
<slax0r> koga ni?
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/11750689_10153105274308074_4280639320507007526_n.jpg?oh=770c15b3a4f17651620bd2ebd695672a&oe=561C65D8
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> !g herman sheep
<Pepelka> Herman Sheep | Facebook https://www.facebook.com/herman.sheep
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: shit's about to hit the fan
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah
<CrazyLemon> imo bo quintana zmagal
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: o rly
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie jk.. vedu sam da bo krištofer
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> enmau je oblackov
<zdobbie> oblackov ni vec
<zdobbie> odsli so drugam
<zdobbie> oblackov ni vec
<zdobbie> odsli so stran
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 7.km JZ od POLZELE @14/07/2015 00:42:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.24+N,+15.01+E
<zdobbie> lag much?
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> nope
<dz0ny> .yt run boy run
<jabuk> Woodkid - Run Boy Run (Official HD Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmc21V-zBq0
<zdobbie> .yt daughter run remix
<jabuk> Daughter - Run (LCAW Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYHzOvLPw-0
<dz0ny> .yt zan run
<jabuk> Streets of Rage 3: Deathless Zan Run https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR8xTkqejt8
<zdobbie> fucking deathless
<dz0ny> .yt octalhate
<jabuk> Ryn Weaver - "OCTA HATE" Lyrics https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXU1iEGHfVs
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> ti uporabljaš ubuntu gnome?
<dz0ny> yes
<zdobbie> ugh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je v slovenščini?
<dz0ny> da
<zdobbie> ubuntu palcek
<CrazyLemon> a uporablja kdo ubuntu mate?
<CrazyLemon> a veste a je ta v slovenščini? :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/z0AYzuP.png
<dz0ny> should be
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tnx.. upload complete.. translation fail
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa hitro zbriši screenshot *coughs*
<dz0ny> elementary je tudi v slo
<dz0ny> what
<dz0ny> p0rn?
<msevph> Js uporabljam ubuntu mate
<dz0ny> a ne vidiš da player delam
<msevph> Sam nevem ce je v slovenscini ll
<msevph> Lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. js tudi včasih delam playerje
<CrazyLemon> pa research tudi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/MATE/language/sl/
<CrazyLemon> očitno je tudi mate v slovenščini
<zdobbie> free pr0n
<zdobbie> how cheap
<msevph> Za kater program je ta medo ikona
<zdobbie> Glowing Bear
<msevph> Pa tale pc me tut zanima pa se tale S
<msevph> Dzonson a to mas tanajnovejso verzijo gnomea
<msevph> K vidm da je zgoraj notification
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: research? not like this https://imgur.com/a/e782Z
<Pepelka> The True Boob -- Lindsay Lohan - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Our mission statement: The motivation of the boobologist is to learn the honest properties of a given pair of breasts. If we say we love boobs, then we must love the boob and not the bra holding it. A chest covered in rigid material is an illusion, and cleavage is often the trojan horse of deceptive bustlines. Don't be fooled by it, no matter how sweet its nectar may look. It’s always better to know the truth now than be disappointed by the nude s
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zdej lahko rečeš da si boobologist
<msevph> Dzony kko so dobu tanajnovejsi gnome
<msevph> Si*
<dz0ny> ppa
<dz0ny> namestiš normalen ubuntu gnome
<dz0ny> čez ppa
<msevph> A je ze 3.16
<dz0ny> sure
<dz0ny> 1 teden po 17 apirlu je bil :>
<dz0ny> aprilu*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si se pozanimal zdej :)?
<dz0ny> drug are bady
<dz0ny> msevph: S je slack
<dz0ny> .aptf Xrandr.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrandr.h > libxrandr-dev
<dz0ny> .aptf Xcursor.h>
<dz0ny> .aptf Xcursor.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/X11/Xcursor/Xcursor.h > libxcursor-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/IV-X11/xcursor.h > ivtools-dev
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
<CrazyLemon> and yeah.. lindsay always had a nice pair
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-15
<slax0r> jutro
<yang> ta je lovska, preko portala e-uprava je mogoce oddati anonimno prijavo na policijo (ok IP se pa le zabelezi)
<Sky[x]> lol
<Matthai> ja, saj je isto s klici na "anonimno telefonsko Å¡tevilko policije"
<Matthai> poskušaj poklicati in takoj, ko zazvoni, odloži
<Matthai> te pokličejo nazaj čez nekaj časa
<napsy> jutro
<yang> matthai haha
<CrazyLemon> anonimno je le v smislu da ne rabiš povedat imena in priimka .. kar pa s klicom na 113 moraš (?)
<CrazyLemon> pa pri anonimnem je tako da si včasih vzamejo čas in pridejo ko ni nujnih zadev
<Matthai> v bistvu je anonimno tako, da oni tega ne sporočajo naprej
<Matthai> sodišču recimo
<Matthai> ni pa zares anonimno
<Matthai> po moje se tudi snema
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidcentral.com/commodore-set-launch-android-phone-europe-week
<Pepelka> Commodore returns, prepares Android smartphone for launch in Europe | Android Central
<Pepelka> »Commodore, the leader in personal computers back in the 1980s,will be releasing an Android smartphone in Europe later this week. The Commodore PET will be the company's first smartphone, it will run a custom variant of Android 5.0 and will come preloaded with two emulators for some retro-style gaming. As for the specs, the PET will feature a 5.5-inch IPS display, along with a 1.7 GHz...«
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/tEgkRPg.png
<napsy> :)
<zdobersek> a takle pol.
<slax0r> https://github.com/tessalt/echo-chamber-js
<Pepelka> tessalt/echo-chamber-js · GitHub
<Pepelka> »echo-chamber-js - Commenting without the comments«
<slax0r> plugin to save teh interwebz
<Sky[x]> wtf?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> nice one!
<dz0ny> haha
<CrazyLemon> let people speak without speaking :D
<dz0ny> kul bi blo še da pošlje je mcast vsem po hiši
<dz0ny> in se sam hiša /blok krega
<pitastrudl> yoo
<pitastrudl> supo
<pitastrudl> sup*
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> kaj bo dobrega
<pitastrudl> anyways, problem imam z iptables/ufw , openvpn mi noče spuščati prometa čez, firewall pa nemorm konfigurirat ker mi tole ven meče http://pastebin.com/7SvUTKxq
<Pepelka> root@mail:/var/log# iptables -L modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:556 kmo - Pastebin.com
<pitastrudl> log od openvpn http://pastebin.com/wQ1uLega
<Pepelka> Jul 15 12:38:03 mail ovpn-server[993]: event_wait : Interrupted system call (c - Pastebin.com
<pitastrudl> apt-get innstall linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic je rešil zadevo
<pitastrudl> pol pa reboot
<pitastrudl> woop woop
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<Sky[x]> zanimivo :)
<dz0ny> till next time
<dz0ny> to maš vps?
<dz0ny> openvz?
<pitastrudl> dz0ny da
<pitastrudl> digitalocean
<pitastrudl> nisem preprican kakšna je virtualizacija
<CrazyLemon> js sm prepričan da je odlična virtualizacija... odlična!
<pitastrudl> ja je kr vredu
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/w4ekdbM.gifv
<slax0r> WHAM! :D
<idioterna> doro ga je trofil!
<slax0r> ceb hotu bi ga zgresu
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/5jylRpk.jpg
<idioterna> well if it's god's word then i guess i have to try it
<idioterna> kje se pa vclanim
<idioterna> v homote
<slax0r> just drop your soap
<idioterna> what's soap?
<idioterna> oh
<idioterna> i know
<slax0r> simple object access protocol nightmare
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JaIJWo90D0#t=1m53
<Pepelka> Java Trailer [HD] - YouTube
<slax0r> that one yes
<yang> slax0r, idioterna evo, kako te lahko otroci presenetijo http://jp.si/Trans.jpg
<idioterna> aja sm mislu da so ti izza stadiona na cesto za zogo zlaufal
<yang> :)
<slax0r> se ne obremenjujem z tem
<slax0r> tut ce se mi to pripeti, a naj zdaj svojga mulca zatajim al kaj?
<yang> Verjetn, ce jih premal tepes se lahk zgodi :)
<slax0r> sigh
<idioterna> zakaj bi se sploh ukvarjal s tem
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> kako se to mene tice
<slax0r> ^
<yang> Ma, danes je prakticno brez pomena, 50 let nazaj je blo pa kr tezko verjetn bit drugacen
<yang> Danes se pac preselis v vecje mesto, ce te na vasi opravljajo
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa to naredu?
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> sej name nc ne vpliva ce me opravljajo
<slax0r> ja ce se ubadas z tem kaj kdo o teb govori potem vpliva nate
<slax0r> sam, meh...
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ok point
<idioterna> no, se ne
<idioterna> jsm itak zmesan zadrogiran dzanki na biciklu
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> se noben ne obremenjuje z mano
<slax0r> me boli k kaj kdo govori zame
<zdobbie> dokler me ni zraven, me loh tud pretepejo!
<slax0r> pa ce ze morjo, lahk tut to
<upd> spol zamenjat na vasi groza
<upd> mene so hotl prebutat k sem imel dolge lase
<yang> pa k nis k maši hodil pa bil ministrant
<upd> ubistvu je bilo to ravno ob polnočnici
<yang> ziher si ze kot mejhen odstopal
<upd> k je pol zabava v lokalu
<upd> to pa itaq
<upd> pijana pladina
<upd> mladina
<upd> na vasi moreš met kratke lase
<upd> ženske pa dolge
<upd> bog ne daj da bi bilo obratno
<yang> ce mas dolge lase, si mors dobit partnerko k je cist zabrita
<yang> pol je ok verjetn
<yang> ceprav redkim pase, da so cist zabrite, odvisn od oblike glave
<idioterna> men je vseen
<idioterna> jsm se zdej na vasi pa pac
<idioterna> mi dol visi
<idioterna> prebutal so pa itak me dokler smo na isto solo hodil
<yang> to se baje se zdaj tepejo v soli
<yang> to je folklora pri nas
<idioterna> jsm froce u tako solo spravu k se ne tepejo
<slax0r> dafuq, u kakih vaseh ste pa to? :D
<idioterna> slax0r: lublana
<idioterna> ena taka mejhna predalpska vas
<yang> ampak idioterna kako so tebe lahko tepl, k si bil najvecji ?
<idioterna> dost siva
<idioterna> yang: ja nism nazaj tepu
<idioterna> k so me doma naucil da se ne sme
<yang> aja, beast
<yang> jst sem bil najmanjsi, pa sem se zmer s tavelkimi tepu
<upd> blah braniš se lahko
<yang> pr nas najvecji so bli najbolj mocni
<yang> tepl smo se pa itak vsi v razdredu
<yang> razen punc
<idioterna> ne smes se branit
<idioterna> loh koga poskodujes
<yang> punce so nas teple do 4. razreda, potem pa smo postali fizicno mocnejsi in se niso vec upale
<idioterna> dunno, ziga je zivo pr treh letih obvladal, pa je 2 let starejsa od njega
<yang> idioterna: a taka sola, da se ne tepejo obstaja, kaksna monsignori sola ?
<idioterna> monsignori ja
<yang> al kako se ze uni soli rece
<idioterna> montessori
<idioterna> pr nas ni nobene dobre sole
<idioterna> se pa ne tepejo na teh ta cudaskih solah
<yang> ako ves da se ne tepejo ?
<yang> kako
<yang> med otroci je vedno lahko konflikt, kadar ni vzgojitelja zraven
<idioterna> ja sure
<yang> in to je dosti priloznosti
<idioterna> sam pac ko se stepejo jih ucitli loh disciplinirajo
<idioterna> ker majo mandat od starsev
<idioterna> ni tko k u normalnih solah
<idioterna> k starsi tozjo solo
<yang> sej so nam tud govorili da se ne smemo tepst, pa pr enih pac ni zaleglo to
<idioterna> ce njihov froc druge tepe
<idioterna> ja ce bi se moji otroc tepl bi bli kr kaznovani no
<idioterna> na tak nacin da jim na kraj pameti neb padl da bi se se kdaj tepl
<yang> mislim da jih sedaj TEZJE disciplinirajo, ker vcasih so nas uciteljite tudi bolj trdo prijele, eno pa smo mel v varstvu v 3. razredu ko je popizdila in fino zlasala par sosolcev
<idioterna> tezje jih v navadnih solah
<yang> zdaj ucitelji niso vec nobena avtoriteta
<idioterna> v enih teh ta cudnih solah pa ni tko
<idioterna> v enih solah so
<idioterna> sicer bomo vidl kako to zgleda v praksi
<idioterna> ampak ce so sensible
<zdobersek> idioterna: kok bi jih kaznoval?
<yang> na srednjih solah je baje sploh katastrofa, ce dajo ucencu negativno oceno ali popravca, pridejo starsi in grozijo z odvetnikom
<slax0r> mah, to so retardiranci
<yang> tko, da ni cudno da pridejo vsi na faks
<yang> niso retardiranci, kot so taki starsi ki imajo ogrono denarja in s ilahko privoscijo odvetnika, nek normalen stars si ne more privoscit dat par jurjev za to, da otroku ne bo treba na popravni izpit
<idioterna> zdobersek: na civiliziran nacin bi se morali soocit s tistim k so ga tepl
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 29.8°C @15.07.2015 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57% severozahodnik 2.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:31:22, Kulminacija: 11:12:04, Sončni zahod: 18:52:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> http://www.ece.mtu.edu/~jarau/piano-scroll.html
<Pepelka> Optically reading a player piano scroll
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> sup sasa84
<CrazyLemon> miha miha miha
<zdobbie> banane
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 22.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @15/07/2015 00:13:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.22+N,+14.68+E
<sasa84> zdobbie: zakaj je zdobersek quital???
<zdobbie> sasa84: sel je spat!
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> a zdobbie je pa še pr močeh?
<zdobbie> pa on je najjaci
<sasa84> jeeeej
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je quital ker je pussy!
<CrazyLemon> real men dont quit!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: who you callin' a pussy, you pussy?!
<zdobbie> omg he's back and he's maaaaaaddd
<CrazyLemon> bwahaha
<CrazyLemon> once a quiter always a quiter!
<zdobersek> well
<zdobersek> me be quittin' at the top of me game
<zdobbie> what a fuckin' legend
<sasa84> woooow
<sasa84> zdobersek je pa res car!!!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/nh-plutosurface.png
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/pluto-the-ice-plot-thickens
<Pepelka> Pluto: The Ice Plot Thickens | NASA
<Pepelka> »The latest spectra from New Horizons Ralph instrument reveal an abundance of methane ice, but with striking differences from place to place across the frozen surface of Pluto.«
<CrazyLemon> tweeters.. zakaj na timelineu prevladujejo tweeti oseb ki jim ne sledim?
<zdobbie> ker si oglasevalna tarca
<CrazyLemon> ampak niso adi ampak nekaj kar so napisale osebe ki jih followajo osebe ki jih followam js
<CrazyLemon> annoying really
<zdobbie> ne sledis dost ljudem
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3287_ac92131735_mini_racunalnik_intel_compute_stick_stck1a32wfcr
<Pepelka> Mini ra�unalnik INTEL Compute Stick STCK1A32WFCR | EnaA.com
<Pepelka> »Mini ra�unalnik INTEL Compute Stick STCK1A32WFCR lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Mini ra�unalnik INTEL Compute Stick STCK1A32WFCR. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<CrazyLemon> koliko je 'dost'?
<zdobbie> 9000
<CrazyLemon> to je kr dosti ja
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/1039684_10153602566975934_2949007066079318538_o.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-16
<napsy> jutro
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/mmc-podrobno/begunske-zgodbe/369674
<Pepelka> Sladoledni bum zajel Slovenijo - kje so meje okusov?
<napsy> lol
<napsy> sladledomanija :)
<yang> v Mercatorju je samo Ledo-manija, ker prodajajo Hrvaske sladolede LEDO :)
<napsy> a je dober?
<zdobbie> odlicen
<napsy> kulj, morm probat :)
<zdobbie> whatarewetalkingaboutanyway
<slax0r> jutro
<yang> YT zdaj spama z oglasi na sredini videov
<slax0r> adblock
<sasa84> zdobbie: juhuuuuu
<zdobbie> so entertain me maybe
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dons mas tdf od 11:10 naprej
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie prej so Å¡tartali?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zaradi fckin vročine
<zdobbie> takrat startajo
<zdobbie> ne premikajo startov zarad vrocine
<CrazyLemon> ma Å¡tart me ne zanima.. ker to pomeni potem Å¡e 5ur gledanja
<CrazyLemon> well they should
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.6°C @16.07.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57% severozahodnik 2.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:32:18, Kulminacija: 11:12:10, Sončni zahod: 18:52:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 19min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> so not true
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 30.2°C @16.07.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% severozahodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:32:58, Kulminacija: 11:12:44, Sončni zahod: 18:52:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 19min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 6 ur
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 200k ?
<zdobbie> 198
<CrazyLemon> napoved za sredo: 39°
<CrazyLemon> fckin hell
<idioterna> a tle pr nas
<idioterna> al tam k se uni fijakajo
<CrazyLemon> pri nas
<CrazyLemon> mislim za koper piše
<CrazyLemon> ljubljana 40°
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_2015-07-16-10-53-11.png
<napsy> lazejo ti
<CrazyLemon> weatherpro ne laže!
<CrazyLemon> its pro!
<zdobbie> pro at lying
<zdobbie> ti prec povem, ksne bojo temperature
<zdobbie> 33 jutri, 24 v soboto, 33 v nedeljo
<zdobbie> 29, 31, 31, 32, 32 od pon do pet
<CrazyLemon> 24..pha
<idioterna> marija sedmica
<yang> ce ne presezejo 40 se lahko loto kombinacijo igra
<zdobbie> pardon
<zdobbie> 34 v soboto
<idioterna> zmenen
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: approvas? da loh potem naprej poslem
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope
<CrazyLemon> te tvoje cifre so tko nizke da ne opravicijo izraza 'vrocinski val' ...
<CrazyLemon> ali se gregorčič moti ali ti
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=76&v=cRYDIRVps1s
<Pepelka> Bosanac u "smrtonosnoj vožnji" malim Roller coasterom - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> NSFW
<yang> naslov je obetaven
<yang> hvala za NSFW sem ze hotel odpret na delovnem mestu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-lk8ESNT04
<Pepelka> Bosnian guys playing Frisbee. - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek LOL!
<CrazyLemon> http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/38601/cyber-crime/fbi-hacking-team-tor.html
<Pepelka> FBI paid Hacking Team to identify Tor usersSecurity Affairs
<Pepelka> »Share it please ...«
<anny_> dan!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/NASANewHorizons/status/621647991535865857
<Pepelka> NASA New Horizons auf Twitter: "Wow! We just took more than 1,200 pictures of Pluto. Going to try for a few more while we're in the neighborhood. #PlutoFlyBy"
<CrazyLemon> o
<CrazyLemon> o/*
<anny_> o*
<anny_> vsi so na dopustu!
<zdobbie> every day is a holy day
<anny_> amen sir!
<idioterna> anny_: js nism na dopustu
<anny_> vidim :)
<CrazyLemon> sup anny_
<idioterna> sm pa arbeitslos
<napsy> ne delas vec pr zemanti?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> do 31. sm se zaposlen tam
<idioterna> ampak delam nc kej dost
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> so lazy!
<anny_> uf
<anny_> si dal odpoved?
<idioterna> mhm
<Matthai> idioterna, kje, kdaj?
<idioterna> vcerej, na zemanti
<Matthai> kaj je pa razlog, če ni skrivnost?
<idioterna> nismo se strinjal okol nacina vodenja firme
<Matthai> a to s tem človekom, s katerim sem se tudi jaz lani srečal?
<idioterna> s kom si se pa srecal
<yang> Dobronamdošli http://jp.si/Majkemi.jpg
<Matthai> ti si bil na sestanku, pa še en v bolj "zakmašni" obleki
<Matthai> se spomnem, da je imel ene zloščene čevlje
<idioterna> aja
<Matthai> ime mi je pa ušlo
<idioterna> tist za security auditing?
<idioterna> dunno
<Matthai> ja
<yang> idioterna: zdej lahk zacnes s svojim startupom  !
<idioterna> bom vidu
<Matthai> a ze ves kaj bos delal?
<idioterna> ne
<anny_> lahko pa tudi postaneš lider nove stranke - anarhistične1
<yang> Stranka zdruzenih kolesarjev - koalicija za zeleno ljubljano
<anny_> amen brother
<idioterna> mislm da si ne zasluzte cesa tko dobrga
<anny_> tudi pri zemanti ne
<idioterna> ne, tko dobrga kot je koalicija za zeleno ljubljano
<zdobersek> LJ je ze tko 10. najboljse mesto za commutanje s kolesi
<zdobersek> svasta
<anny_> a ni to fino?
<idioterna> to ti sam pove kok je sucky average
<yang> zdobersek: ja manj lukenj je na kolesarskih stezah kt v turciji
<anny_> pol bi bili pa prvi
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> js bi kr spremenu reci ja
<anny_> no vidiš
<anny_> akcija
<zdobersek> idioterna: a ste fasal tujce v zemanto?
<idioterna> tujce?
<zdobersek> na vodilne polozaje
<anny_> haha
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> smo ja
<anny_> tujci so boljši delodajalci kot slovenci
<anny_> vsaj po mojih izkušnjah
<idioterna> tale ni
<anny_> se najdejo, ja
<yang> ziher vozi X6 pa ne mara kolesarjev
<idioterna> nima avta
<anny_> se vozi s taksijem
<zdobersek> revez
<anny_> zakuga pa revež?
<anny_> midva imava enega, pa je še tisti preveč...večinoma
<zdobersek> no, ce ma namest avta kolo, pol ni
 * anny_ ima vprašanje ki se tiče Ubuntu.
<idioterna> pejt vprasat na #ubuntu ane
<anny_> ne upam si
<zdobersek> razen ce bos v slovenscini sprasevala
<zdobersek> sicer moras pocakat CrazyLemon
<idioterna> no napis
<anny_> kako se naloži sistem preko interneta?
<anny_> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/
<Pepelka> Installation Guide for Ubuntu 12.04
<idioterna> nardit moras kljucek al pa dvd
<idioterna> k se zboota
<anny_> AMD/Intel
<anny_> ah, saj res, to si mi že enkrat prilepil
<zdobersek> pol si to ze enkrat sprasevala ...
<anny_> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/en.amd64/ch04s05.html
<Pepelka> 4.5. Preparing Files for TFTP Net Booting
<anny_> nč, naš tamau bo to naredil
<anny_> idioterna, želim ti uspešno nadaljevanje kariere...kakorkoli se boš odločil
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> v hehe doo bom zaposlen :)
<idioterna> verjetn
<zdobersek> so vodilni OK?
<idioterna> tujci so
<zdobersek> banda
<zdobersek> jim je vsaj mar za kolesarje?
<idioterna> popolnoma
<zdobersek> k
<anny_> to je pogoj Å¡t. 1
<anny_> če niso, so za*ebali!
<anny_> dobro spletno stran imajo :)
<sasa84> oooo anny_:)
<anny_> o sasa84_
<anny_> fajn spletna stran :)
<zdobersek> Zsa-Zsa!
<sasa84> anny_: a ubuntu?
<sasa84> juhuuu zdobersek ;)
<anny_> nisi naredila eno spletno stran za župnijo?
<yang> ja kr lepo, bravo Sasa
<anny_> jp, clap clap
<CrazyLemon> anny_ za net install zdownloadaš minimal iso pa slediš navodilom na zaslonu :)
<CrazyLemon> nato pač izbereš v samih navodilih tudi a hočeš unity, kde, xfce and so on
<zdobersek> easy peasy
<anny_> whoa whoa
<anny_> počasi
<sasa84> anny_, yang: a sta jo vidla?
<anny_> kje je ta minimal iso?
<anny_> ok, našla
<anny_> pa zadeva res deluje?
<idioterna> kako to misls
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne bi?
<anny_> včasih je bil wubi
<anny_> pol so ga ukinili, Å¡mrc
<CrazyLemon> wubi je za windowse
<CrazyLemon> ne za net install
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie holy hail!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 33.1°C @16.07.2015 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 34% jugozahodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:32:58, Kulminacija: 11:12:44, Sončni zahod: 18:52:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 19min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny_> ok, CrazyLemon
<anny_> kaj narediš, ko hoče zapisat na DVD?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ zdownload, zapišeš kot sliko in začneš namestitev? :D
<anny_> kamorkoli?
<CrazyLemon> kaj kamorkoli?
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadaš? ja
<anny_> zapišeš
<CrazyLemon> zapišeš? ne.. na dvd,cd, usb, floppy
<CrazyLemon> čak.. koliko je omejitev za floppy?
<anny_> ne deluje
<CrazyLemon> :/
<anny_> ne deluje ne DVD ne USB
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ne deluje mi čisto nič ne pomaga.. kaj pomeni to ne deluje
<anny_> flopy? eeee 1.44 Mb
<anny_> računalnik ne zazna bootable zadeve ne v DVD ne v USb
<CrazyLemon> 1. preveri hash za minimal iso
<CrazyLemon> 2. si pravilno zapisala na dvd kot sliko in ne kot data?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma na usb
<anny_> ja
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Pepelka> BurningIsoHowto - Community Help Wiki
<anny_> ja
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Ubuntu
<Pepelka> Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Help Wiki
<anny_> oboje je v spolnih organih
<anny_> vem, vem...ustvarjalnik zagonskih diskov, rufus ipd
<CrazyLemon> si naštimala sploh da se boota z DVD, USB?
<CrazyLemon> v biosu
<anny_> sem!
<anny_> krejzi, to že obvladam
<CrazyLemon> no če obvladaš povej mi zakaj ti ne dela :p
<anny_> ker oboje v spolnih organih!
<CrazyLemon> ne v mojem!
<anny_> ne
 * anny_ lepo pogleda CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Pepelka> Installation/MinimalCD - Community Help Wiki
<CrazyLemon> preveri hash!
<anny_> usb sicer prime, le zagonskega usb ne zazna
<CrazyLemon> md5sum minimal.iso
<anny_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Pepelka> UbuntuHashes - Community Help Wiki
<CrazyLemon> ne tega gledat
<CrazyLemon> ker to ni za minimal iso
<CrazyLemon> minimal iso je 40mb
<CrazyLemon> to je tam okrog gb
<anny_> ok
<anny_> videti je ok
<CrazyLemon> torej.. če je to v redu je narobe 1. zapis na medij 2. medij sam 3. naprava ki sprejema medij
<CrazyLemon> če želiš odznačit 1 in 2. dej usb/dvd/cd v drug računalnik
<CrazyLemon> in če dela.. pol je 3.
<CrazyLemon> če ne dela pol je 1.,2., in mogoče 3. :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa excuse me.. čaka me še 12km do cilja
<anny_> 3
<anny_> srečno pot
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 28.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 28.1°C
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 33°C @16.07.2015 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% jugozahodnik 1.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:27:19, Kulminacija: 11:09:04, Sončni zahod: 18:50:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 23min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> http://www.sciencecanchangetheworld.org/
<Pepelka> science can change the world
<Pepelka> »Every day, remarkable scientists that you've never heard of are making a real difference to the world. Learn how.«
<zdobbie> heyyyyieeyyyy now
<zdobersek> po cesti desno od napisa mam jst klanec! http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/vitanje-klice-vesolju-brez-panike.html
<Pepelka> Vitanje kliče vesolju: Brez panike
<Pepelka> »Napis na pobočju streljaj od sedeža KSEVT se bo pojavil v Google Maps – Nanoturizem za lokalne skupnosti«
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> TI imaš klanec
<CrazyLemon> kje piše da je tvoj?!?!
<zdobbie> why are you panicking now
<CrazyLemon> because its fckin hot outside ok! and thats just a part of their master plan
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 6.km  V od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @16/07/2015 14:12:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.07+N,+14.39+E
<upd> OMFG
<upd> nebi smel wooferja vklopit
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-17
<yang> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> pozabu :P
<zdobbie> ccc
<slax0r> ane
<zdobbie> I am slightly dissapoint!
<napsy> wtf man
<napsy> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/v-prometni-nesreci-v-spodnjih-hocah-umrl-pesec.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Spodnje Hoče: pešec čez rdečo v smrt
<Pepelka> »Črni dnevi na slovenskih cestah se nadaljujejo. V prometni nesreči, ki se je zgodila v glavnem križišču v Spodnjih Hočah, je kljub hitri pomoči umrl pešec.«
<napsy> folku se je zadn mesec cist zmesal
<yang> morjo mal statistiko spet dvignt
<napsy> scary, kr cvikam kako doljso turo met
<yang> ja, ne hodi cez rdeco v vaseh pa bo ok
<napsy> problem je ker bodo drugi
<zdobbie> vrocina kuha ljudem mozeg!
<zdobbie> nc
<zdobbie> cyclobots! roll out!
<yang> .vreme phoenix
<jabuk> Phoenix, AZ, USA: 37.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Phoenix__AZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USAZ0166_f.html
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<slax0r> o sasa84 :)
<idioterna> http://www.thenewsnerd.com/health/apa-to-classify-belief-in-god-as-a-mental-illness/
<Pepelka> American Psychological Association To Classify Belief in God As a Mental Illness
<Pepelka> »Patients who refuse medical treatment on religious grounds could soon be force treated as the American Psychological Association classifies belief in God as«
<yang> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20150717/djvu_1944560_spelap_reu-CHINA-DAILYLIFE-.jpeg?rev=2
<zdobersek> .yt turk it's so hot
<jabuk> Scrubs Turk- It's SO HOT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMQhpkJqMiI
<sasa84> hejhou zdobersek
<sasa84> !
<zdobersek> hojla sasa84
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Ubuntu iso komot ddjam na usb?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie komot1
<CrazyLemon> !*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: talk to me maybe?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope..i'm talking to zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> a sm že kdaj omenil da turisti suck?
<yang> Pazi se Italjanskih soferjev
<yang> vozjo 100 let stari
<CrazyLemon> cesta pri sečovljah je zaprta in sedaj seveda vse preusmerjajo k nam
<CrazyLemon> yang julij je.. ni italijanov na cesti
<yang> Tam v Italiji zgleda dobis vozniski izpit dozivljensko
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Ridichetipassaaaaaa/videos/vb.241320977426/10153365404292427/?type=2&theater
<Pepelka> Il lavoro più noioso al mondo-... - Ridi che ti passa | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Il lavoro più noioso al mondo- Massaggiatore di modelle«
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pol lahko?
<zdobersek> iso ddjam na usb?
<zdobersek> be serious, boi!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne pogovarjam se s tabo ok.. mi2 sva končala
<zdobersek> ... yay?
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dej se zjasn
<zdobersek> drugac grem debian instalirat
<CrazyLemon> kr pejt.. vsaj mir boš dal da se lahko mi2 z zdobbiejem pogovarjava
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 32.2°C @17.07.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% zahodnik 3.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:33:56, Kulminacija: 11:12:50, Sončni zahod: 18:51:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 17min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fckin summer
<zdobersek> fckin karma
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 29.6°C @17.07.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% severozahodnik 5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:33:15, Kulminacija: 11:12:16, Sončni zahod: 18:51:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ob 10ih je blo cca. 30-31 v kopru
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 32°C @17.07.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% severnik 0.7 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:17, Kulminacija: 11:09:01, Sončni zahod: 18:49:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: karma ad infinitum
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 28.2°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 27.5°C
<yang> terme piran
<CrazyLemon> do konca naslednjega tedna bo že čez 30
<yang> Kdo gre na pico danes ?
<zdobersek> cega?
<yang> pico
<idioterna> js bom kr doma jedu
<yang> http://www.delo.si/znanje/infoteh/apple-kartico-sim-tokrat-ukinja-v-navezi-s-samsungom.html
<Pepelka> Apple kartico sim tokrat ukinja v navezi s Samsungom
<Pepelka> »Največja proizvajalca pametnih telefonov se z operaterskim združenjem GSMA dogovarjata o standardu vgrajene programske«
<CrazyLemon> .yt chainsmokers waterbed
<jabuk> The Chainsmokers - Waterbed (Audio) ft. BullySongs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AshzZkIZ1Cs
<sasa84> yang: a vabiš na pico? :P
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 34°C @17.07.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% zahodnik 2.2 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:18, Kulminacija: 11:09:10, Sončni zahod: 18:50:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme Å¡marje
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 31.9°C @17.07.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% severnik 3.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:33:28, Kulminacija: 11:12:19, Sončni zahod: 18:51:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 17min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> vidš krejzek!
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 31.6°C @17.07.2015 11:30 UTC.
<CrazyLemon> če bi vidu ne bi rabu očal!
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 35%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:37, Kulminacija: 11:08:59, Sončni zahod: 18:48:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
 * sasa84 bo šla k dz0ny na počitnice
<sasa84> ker ma 3 stopinje al kok manj :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: MišiLemon... as e greš kej kopat? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dont be silly
<sasa84> škoda... sm misnla, d bi mi delal družbo na beelem križu, odsek "no swimsuit"
<sasa84> ooo napsy
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope! boš sama s starčki tam
<idioterna> who're you calling starcek
<CrazyLemon> idioterna stop pretending.. zdaj boš pa reku da se hodiš na beli križ kopat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: bel križ je eden izmed najlepših placov za kopat
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sm se ze velikrat ja
<idioterna> mislm ne gor
<idioterna> spodi, v vodi
<yang> sasa ze jem (pico), mors met hitrejsi odzivni cas ;)
<sasa84> yang: :\
<napsy> kwa
<napsy> a kr pica
<zdobersek> #ubuntu-si-pizzeria prosim!
<zdobersek> pizda no
<sasa84> nja no :\
<zdobbie> opa!
<sasa84> zdobbie: !!!
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobbie> sup sasa84
<zdobbie> CrazyMelon: talk to me
<sasa84> ma bo... delavno zdobbie
<sasa84> pa ti?
<zdobbie> sasa84: vhoce
<sasa84> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 34°C @17.07.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% jugozahodnik 1.4 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:34, Kulminacija: 11:06:07, Sončni zahod: 18:47:40
<sasa84> .vreme lj
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 23min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 35°C @17.07.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 37% jugozahodnik 5.6 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:17, Kulminacija: 11:09:01, Sončni zahod: 18:49:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> ja zdobbie :\
<zdobbie> jebat ga
<zdobbie> sasa84: sonca pac ne moremo ugasnit!
<zdobbie> al pa bo tma v naslednjih 8 minutah :>
<sasa84> lol :>
<sasa84> bomo vidl, če ti je ratal zdobbie :D
<sasa84> kar dobimo je pač postana vročina :P
<idioterna> ma ni panike
<idioterna> sej piha
<CrazyMelon> zdobbie no..i only talk to zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: hoi
<zdobbie> sasa84: ups, nekej se je zataknlo
<sasa84> mhm, ni ti ratal zdobbie. naj proba Å¡e zdobersek
<zdobersek> AYE AYE CAPTAIN CHIEF COMMANDER
<sasa84> zdobersek: my best officer!
<zdobersek> because your only officer :\
<CrazyMelon> its funny coz its really sad coz its really true
<sasa84> hah ja...
<anny_> kuuuham se...kot kneedelj v kropuuu!
 * CrazyMelon lih ugasnu klimo
<sasa84> juhu anny_:)
<anny_> dan!
<CrazyMelon> aww kako kjutiš.. bff!
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/YgPOAJs.jpg
<CrazyMelon> idioterna evo neki zate https://blog.documentfoundation.org/2015/07/15/tdf-freelance-job-opening-201507-01-development-mentoring-lead/
<anny_> CrazyMelon, luštno!
<CrazyMelon> aww anny_ hvala :$ ..lepo da si opazila mojo novo frizuro
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/6FqHe5u.jpg
<anny_> a da si plešast?
<yang> na keri glavi si plesast
<sasa84> yang: !
<yang> anny_: se prides hladit k men ?
<yang> +25
<sasa84> yang je mal opasan dns
<anny_> mmm
<anny_> lahko prideva oba? :)
<yang> ne vem
<anny_> yang-a razganja zaradi razgaljenih ženskih beder
<yang> vrocina mi tolce v glavo ko se z biciklom vozim
<anny_> uf
<anny_> to sta pa že dve kritični stvari
<yang> prov puhti iz asfalta ven
<yang> odkar mamo stadion tle
<yang> je se za stopinjo topleje
<yang> ker je cela plata betonska
<anny_> kje imaš klimo?
<idioterna> men je pa na biciklu awesome
<idioterna> CrazyMelon: hja
<idioterna> CrazyMelon: jsm kr zarjavel v C++ tko da
<idioterna> nism najbl primern
<idioterna> poleg tega da pojma nimam o libre codebase
<idioterna> anny_: loh se prideta hladit med pamze v bazen tle na vrtu
<idioterna> prov fino je k je zdej v senci pa lih tok piha da je kul
<idioterna> s suni sva zaklucla za dons
<idioterna> s "plavanjem"
<idioterna> basically mors sred bazena stat pa froce za roko pa nogo drzat pa vrtet tik nad vodno gladino
<anny_> mal se hecam...klima je na 25 stopinj
<anny_> ni prav zdravo, a vročinski udar je še manj
<idioterna> dunno jsm se kr navadu tega da kolesarim v takem
<idioterna> najboljse case mam ob takih dnevih
<idioterna> no, tut najvec popijem
<idioterna> so pa vzponi 90% po senci tko da je cist ok
<CrazyMelon> idioterna torej v bistvu 'ekranoplanat' s froci ? :D
<yang> idioterna: tok hitro ko ti peljes te pomoje veter hladi
<idioterna> CrazyMelon: ja
<anny_> ne bi Å¡la na bicikel
<yang> anny_: doma se klimatiziram
<idioterna> anny_: sej gres na specjalko
<yang> anny_: sicer se pozna na racunu
<anny_> no fino...potem ima vsak svoje veselje1
<idioterna> navadn bicikl pa res ni zdele
<anny_> nisem v prijatljskem odnosu s specialkami
<anny_> odkar me je ena skoraj pohabila :)
<idioterna> ja sej niso za vsacga
<idioterna> upam da si jo nazaj
<anny_> ne, ona me je Å¡e po glavi
<CrazyMelon> :/
<idioterna> dost nevljudno
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> da te nism js
<idioterna> a je blo to 17 let nazaj?
<anny_> kaj pa sem narobe storila, da bi me bilo treba po glavi? :/
<idioterna> nc nisi
<idioterna> sam js sm enkrat eno dekle k mislm da ji je blo ime hana
<idioterna> prevrnu po dolenjski cesti
<CrazyMelon> prasec!
<idioterna> nism zanalasc
<anny_> ma to ni nič
<CrazyMelon> tudi če nisi zanalašč si še vedno prasec!
<anny_> vse kar spada v nesrečo
<idioterna> vozu sem ~50 po sredini dolenjske ceste
<idioterna> na podoben dan kot je danes
<anny_> CrazyMelon, malo tolerance prosim
<idioterna> ona je pa po robu vozila pomoje ksne 10-20
<idioterna> in se je ozrla
<idioterna> ampak me ocitno ni vidla
<idioterna> ker je potem zavila preko ceste
<idioterna> js pa direkt pravokotno vanjo
<CrazyMelon> in..povej nam
<CrazyMelon> kdo je bil kriv??
<idioterna> takrat se nism tega prcakval
<idioterna> zdej obvozim to
<idioterna> aja kriv je men vseen kdo je bil
<idioterna> jsm se ji globoko opravicu in jo spremu do doma
<anny_> lepo od tebe
<anny_> pazi, kaj se je meni zgodilo
<anny_> na prehodu za pešce je šla čez kolesarska familija...ta mali seveda čez zebro, ker ni bilo prostora
<anny_> umaknila sem se na kolesarko stezo
<anny_> za mano sta pripeljala ena dva fenci Å¡menci kolesarja
<anny_> en se je zadrl, kje hodiš me zgrabil za ramo in porinil
<yang> idioterna: zavijanje preko ceste je znacilen sindrom kolesarjev ki niso opravili CPP
<anny_> priletela sem direkt v enega Å¡tiriletnika na kolesu in ga podrla
<anny_> modela pa odpeljala naprej, kot da se ni nič zgodilo
<anny_> k sreči je bil fotr toliko normalen, da me ni nazijal
<CrazyMelon> meni zveni kot tipičen specialkar tale
<CrazyMelon> ki opravlja 'treninge' na kolesarskih stezah
<anny_> ja, tisti dan je bila ravno ena tekma v BTC
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 35°C @17.07.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 33% zahodnik 2.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:17, Kulminacija: 11:09:01, Sončni zahod: 18:49:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyMelon> mhm.. wannabe proji so taki
<anny_> čak mal... modela sta se vozila vštic na kolesarki
<CrazyMelon> anny_ ampak škoda da nisi videla vsaj kakšen dres nosi oz. karkoli
<anny_> itak da ni bilo prostora za vse
<idioterna> yang: ne, to je znacilen sindrom voznikov ki so navajeni da so zasciteni
<CrazyMelon> ker js bi na tvojem mestu podal prijavo na policijo
<idioterna> to dekle je imelo doma avto.
<anny_> ja, saj sem mislila
<CrazyMelon> anny_ jp.. v Å¡tric se vozijo specialkarji .. thats how they roll
<anny_> imel je nek generičen dres
<idioterna> anny_: zihr sta oba voznika motornih vozil
<anny_> v to pa ne dvomim
<idioterna> ker samo oni so taki da si mislijo da je cesta zgrajena zanje in se morajo ostali umaknit
<anny_> verjetno sta na kolesu samo za razkazovanje
<anny_> to je bilo pri hotelu lev
<anny_> idioterna gotovo pozna
<idioterna> aha vem kje
<idioterna> ja tm grem js kr po cesti
<anny_> morala bi nas obvozit po cesti
<CrazyMelon> ker misliš da je cesta zgrajena samo zate ane idioterna ?!?
<CrazyMelon> :>
<idioterna> CrazyMelon: ne, ker je tam frej
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHwFelDzp-A
<Pepelka> Loisaida - Malgajeva @ 41kph / 26mph - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/segments/1243887«
<idioterna> tkole grem js tam mim
<anny_> CrazyMelon, tam kolesarska zavije kar precej v ulico
<CrazyMelon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Modest Mouse - Lampshades On Fire.
<CrazyMelon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 33.2°C @17.07.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% jugozahodnik 4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:33:56, Kulminacija: 11:12:50, Sončni zahod: 18:51:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 17min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyMelon> 35 it is
<dreatn> Zanima me, ali uporabljate Go samo za heavy stuff, data processing, etc. ali tudi za običajne poslovne aplikacije?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> kaj pa so obicajne poslovne aplikacije?
<dreatn> recimo intranet stran za podporo delovanja v kakšni firmi
<idioterna> go je super za delat realtime reci
<idioterna> aja ja za to je go cist ok
<idioterna> ni pa optimalen, ker so developerji dragi
<idioterna> php python in ruby so potencialno primernejsi
<idioterna> ker je lazje najt koga ki spremeni reci ko je treba
<dreatn> jst se še odločam če bom presedlal iz node na go
<idioterna> za web apps?
<idioterna> ni treba
<dreatn> aha
<idioterna> oboje imej v torbi z orodjem
<idioterna> go je super kadar rabis backend ki mora delat hitro
<idioterna> al pa ko gre za kompleksne reci
<dreatn> mene ful node moti, ker moraš biti pozoren če kakšen blocking ukaz traja predolgo in s tem blokira vse ostalo
<dreatn> mam tak feeling da ni stvar robustna
<idioterna> ja stekam kaj mislis
<idioterna> tle je go bolj kul
<idioterna> ker si lahko veliko bolj ekspliciten kaj in kako
<idioterna> moras pa potem tut posledice razumet
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mULDB96IrE :)
<Pepelka> 2 Kako postaneš Slovenec / How to Become a Slovene - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Part two: Kako se predstaviš / How to introduce yourself Introducing yourself to people in Slovenia is essential. But you can't rely on books to teach you ho...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5dnRL37MhI :)
<Pepelka> 3 Kako postanes Slovenec / How to Become a Slovene - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Part Three: Kako preživiš povabilo na obisk / How to survive an invitation for lunch Getting invited into a Slovenian home can be a wonderful experience -- b...«
<yang> Dobre ma tale manske
<CrazyMelon> https://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
<Pepelka> NASA Television | NASA
<CrazyMelon> čez eno uro
<Pepelka> »NASA Television provides live coverage of launches, spacewalks and other mission events, as well as the latest news briefings, video files, and the This Week @NASA report.«
<idioterna> kaj pa bo?
<idioterna> a, pluton
<CrazyMelon> pluton ja
<CrazyMelon> nove slike
<CrazyMelon> pa verjetno več o sestavi
<yang> a ves, ko pogledas na opazovalnici v Londonu skozi teleskop da vidis plutona https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6d/Plutodog.gif
<idioterna> CrazyMelon: ne vem ce cez eno uro
<idioterna> pr men je ze
<CrazyMelon> hmm
<idioterna> razn ce mislnjo nakladat zdej eno uro
<CrazyMelon> a ni 1pm ET == 8pm UTC+2 ?
<CrazyMelon> očitno je že
<CrazyMelon> weird
<CrazyMelon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX9I1KyNa8M
<Pepelka> NASA TV Media - YouTube
<CrazyMelon> boljši link
<CrazyMelon> coz its youtube
<CrazyMelon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyMOYHiatos  HD!
<Pepelka> NASA HDTV - YouTube
<Pepelka> »NASA TV airs a variety of regularly scheduled, pre-recorded educational and public relations programming 24 hours a day on its various channels. Programs inc...«
<CrazyMelon> meh moram it.. če bo kaj zanimivega dejte postat na kanal!
<CrazyMelon> hvala! <3
<dz0ny> .yt new americana
<jabuk> Halsey - New Americana (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSP4DJtRbak
<zdobersek> .yt new americana
<jabuk> Halsey - New Americana (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSP4DJtRbak
<zdobersek> bo zdobbie pogledu
<CrazyMelon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 29.3°C @17.07.2015 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% vzhodnik 1.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:33:15, Kulminacija: 11:12:16, Sončni zahod: 18:51:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyMelon> fckin vlažnost!
<CrazyMelon> sasa84 vlažnost sux right?
<sasa84> CrazyMelon: kokr kdaj :P
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 30°C @17.07.2015 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% jugozahodnik 2.6 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:18, Kulminacija: 11:09:10, Sončni zahod: 18:50:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyMelon> sasa84 js sm bl vlažn k ti :$
<sasa84> a ja?
<sasa84> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 29.3°C @17.07.2015 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% vzhodnik 1.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:33:15, Kulminacija: 11:12:16, Sončni zahod: 18:51:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> pa res!
<CrazyMelon> sasa84 čist sm vlažen!
<sasa84> ti lohk kako pomagam CrazyMelon?
<CrazyMelon> sasa84 mhm.. bubble bath :$ pa račko mi še kupi :$
<sasa84> oooo
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 28°C @17.07.2015 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% jugozahodnik 2.4 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:17, Kulminacija: 11:09:01, Sončni zahod: 18:49:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> not that bad
<pitastrudl> nasledn tedn bo Å¡e pizdarija ne
<pitastrudl> pol ga po pa dežval par dni ko iz škafa
<CrazyMelon> ne pa ne bo!
<pitastrudl> upam da :D
<pitastrudl> da se mal shladi
<pitastrudl> kaj ti bo ta vročina
<pitastrudl> :p
<CrazyMelon> ln!
<pitastrudl> ln
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-18
<sasa84> kje je zdobbbiiiiieeeee :D
<sasa84> jutro miške :D
<sasa84> dz0ny: CrazyLemon, idioterna, yang, miha, napsy in slax0r ... ostali pa so bl tih ponavad :P
<sasa84> zdobbie: !!!
<sasa84> [08:29:27] <sasa84> kje je zdobbbiiiiieeeee :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj si ti hiperaktivna madona
<CrazyLemon> manj kave ffs :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon:
<sasa84> Hi ubuntu-l10n-slv-owner
<sasa84> How are you?
<sasa84> My name is Kerry. I am 25 years old. I am from Chongqing. I like your page. How often do you visit the site? I really want to communicate with you. I am good at Thai massage and really like to eat fish. What about you? I guess that we will have many topics to talk about.
<sasa84> Do you have some social networks? I will be waiting for your letter.
<sasa84> Best wishes,
<sasa84> Kerry
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sem vstala že pred sedmo in spila kofe :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no napiši mu pismo
<sasa84> prav d je dobr v tajski masaži CrazyLemon!
<sasa84> good catch!
<CrazyLemon> boga sasa84 ..ne zna brat med vrsticami
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to sam pomeni da je lady-boy
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> eat fish? fish? really?
<sasa84> bom dala tvoj mejl :P
<yang> kerry with a cherry
<yang> sibam jaz lepo se mejte, ne svicajte prevec ;)
<CrazyLemon> awww yang nam poskuša povedat da gre na lepše
<jabuk> https://pp.vk.me/c624428/v624428488/3ad3d/iwgcPPaQpms.jpg
<idioterna> jsm pa ze tle!
<CrazyLemon> a je yang tudi tam?
<zdobbie> hjA
<zdobbie> yea boyz
<zdobbie> crisis averted
<CrazyLemon> oh fck it.. i guess i'll be the one ... zdobbie PLZ do tell what happened
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: almost crisis!
<CrazyLemon> fckin junkie ... :/
<sasa84> muckeeee <3
<sasa84> juhu zdobbie
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj pa kužki?
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM: kužki so tud nice ;)
<CrazyLemon> On WebKit Sunspider, Edge is 112% faster than Chrome, On Google Octane, Edge is 11% faster than Chrome, On Apple JetStream, Edge is 37% faster than Chrome﻿
<CrazyLemon> we need to switch to edge!
<LorD_DDooM> Ogg Theora support: NO, Ogg Vorbis support: NO, WebM VP8 support: NO, WebM VP9 support: NO.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/zaradi-odrezane-noge-ni-hotela-vec-ziveti.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Zaradi odrezane noge ni hotela več živeti
<Pepelka> »Manekenka iz Kalifornije Lauren Wasser, ki je pred tremi leti izgubila nogo zaradi uporabe tamponov, je v zadnjem intervjuju priznala, da ni hotela več živeti. Vse je bilo preveč zanjo, a zbrala je pogum in ostala manekenka ter vzornica.«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^! ne uporabljat tamponov!!
<zdobbie> hej sasa84
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 31.5°C @18.07.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% severozahodnik 3.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:54, Kulminacija: 11:12:55, Sončni zahod: 18:50:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 16min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 30°C @18.07.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% jugozahodnik 1.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:25:34, Kulminacija: 11:06:12, Sončni zahod: 18:46:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> mah
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo večinoma sončno,  nastale bodo posamezne vročinske nevihte. Najvišje temperature bodo od 32 do 37 stopinj.
<jabuk> Jutri bo sončno, ponekod bo pihal jugozahodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 16 do 23, najvišje dnevne od 32 do 38 stopinj C.
<jabuk> OPOZORILO
<jabuk> Ob koncu tedna bo zelo vroče, najvišje dnevne temperature bodo večinoma presegale 35 stopinj C. Toplotna obremenitev bo velika.
<sasa84> juhu zdobbie
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 30.3°C @18.07.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% južni veter 2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:30:55, Kulminacija: 11:10:00, Sončni zahod: 18:49:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 32°C @18.07.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 45% vzhodnik 0.9 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:17, Kulminacija: 11:09:15, Sončni zahod: 18:49:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 19min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: sej jih ne. a ti jih?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 občasno.. kadar imam preveč mokra usta pol dam en tampon not pa se zadeva takoj popravi
<sasa84> a ja? ti maš za usta?
<sasa84> eni majo tud, če krvavijo iz nosa npr.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah.. nimam težav s krvavitvijo
<zdobbie> .. yet
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ni ga tle
<idioterna> zjutri je blo tricetrt nudistov, zdej so se pa plebejci vsul
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 34°C @18.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 36% jugovzhodnik 1.9 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:17, Kulminacija: 11:09:06, Sončni zahod: 18:48:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 19min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 30.5°C @18.07.2015 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% severozahodnik 4.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:13, Kulminacija: 11:12:21, Sončni zahod: 18:50:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 16min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 33°C @18.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% severovzhodnik 1.3 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:25:34, Kulminacija: 11:06:12, Sončni zahod: 18:46:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> a-ha
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne verjet tem temperaturam za koper
<CrazyLemon> http://193.95.233.105/econova1/Default.aspx?mesto=Koper
<CrazyLemon> tole glej
<Pepelka> Ekološki in meteorološki za Koper
<Pepelka> »Meterološki in ekološki podatki za Koper, Novo Gorico, Maribor, Celje«
<pitastrudl> ty CrazyLemon
<idioterna> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/v-hudi-nesreci-stirje-mrtvi-udelezena-tudi-cisterna-s-kerozinom.html
<Pepelka> V hudi nesreči štirje mrtvi, umrl tudi petletni deček
<Pepelka> »Policija išče voznika tovornega vozila, ki je s kraja odšel peš. Promet na primorski avtocesti poteka nemoteno.«
<idioterna> kaksna sreca da ni kolesarjov
<idioterna> na avtocesti
<idioterna> da so bl varne.
<CrazyLemon> kakšna sreča da ni nobenga trolla na ubuntu-si!
<idioterna> a unga k rmrf svetuje :)
<CrazyLemon> deep deep inside
<CrazyLemon> he's a good kid
<idioterna> i know
<idioterna> he has a bike.
<zdobbie> http://www.reddit.com/r/shittyaskscience/comments/3dpxcp/do_spiders_in_europe_have_24384_meters_instead_of/
<Pepelka> Do spiders in europe have 2.4384 meters instead of 8 feet? : shittyaskscience
<Pepelka> »4478 points and 120 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> they dont have feet they have legs
<zdobbie> there's feet on their legs, you twonk
<msev> a je kdo od vs slučajn naredu un ambilight klon z rpi-jem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie did you check?
<yang> msev: url ?
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/scott_kerr/status/622428496896360448/photo/1
<Pepelka> Scott Kerr auf Twitter: "Neil deGrasse Tyson and #Pluto exchange some words http://t.co/faUZWC51kM"
<msev> boblight
<msev> se imenuje projekt
<msev> pa xbmc rabš zravn, k je en plugin za to (oz. kodi)
<msev> sam mene zj zanima a to deluje tut npr. če maš t2 oz. siol ip-tv, pomoje da sj una škatla itak naprej hdmi daje, tko da bi mogl pomoje delat :)..
<yang> XBMC deluje neodvisno od ISPja
<yang> podobno deluje kot youtube streami
<yang> lahko gledas predposnete posnetke ali pa sliko v zivo preko rtmp ali http relaya
<yang> upravljas ga pa podobno kot IPTV set-top box
<CrazyLemon> idioterna https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3DfwFZZXDQ
<Pepelka> Neil deGrasse Tyson cameo appearance @ The Big Bang Theory - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Astrophysicist Neil deGrasse Tyson has a cameo appearance in "The Big Bang Theory" episode "The Apology Insufficiency"«
<msev> pol loh čez xbmc gledaš tut sliko od isp-ja?
<msev> " sliko v zivo preko rtmp ali http relaya" -> za tale del rabm mal več pojasnila sploh za zadnje 4 besede :D
<yang> slika se od nekje streama
<yang> lahko preko http ali rtmp protokola
<msev> aha ql
<msev> a pol ta xbmc nekak vse podpira?
<yang> xbmc zastopi vec "formatov" istocasno lahko na njemu gledas .avi-je .mp4, poslusas mp3/ogg etc.
<yang> ja
<yang> tak univerzalen player je
<msev> še enkat za zihr prašam a pol bo tut razumu to kar pošilja t2 oz siol :), pa bojo pol ledice delale magic :D
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  Z od TRENTE @18/07/2015 16:30:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+13.69+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-19
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVgQx329o9A      fck 67P..we need uw158!
<Pepelka> An asteroid worth a potential US$ 5.4 TRILLION is set to pass by Earth on Sunday night - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Asteroid 2011 UW158 is going to pass 30 times closer than the nearest planet on July 19 at around 10pm This asteroid will approach within 6.4 LD and will be ...«
<zdobbie> CATCH IT
<idioterna> it says MADE IN CHINA on the north pole
<zdobbie> but $5.4 trillion
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/19/uk-pirate-jail-ten-years/
<Pepelka> UK considers punishing online pirates with 10-year jail sentences
<Pepelka> »The UK government could raise punishments from two to ten years.«
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<yang> Apocalypse approaching California https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D82HvggdfOU
<Pepelka> ALERT Mysterious Moisture Coming from the Sky in Southern California! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »can anyone explain what this wet stuff is???«
<zdobbie> HAARP
<zdobbie> COMMENCE VINEGAR SPRAYING
<CrazyLemon> stupid vlc
<CrazyLemon> pravi da 8 > 799
<msevph> A mi mogoce ksn od vs programerjev pove a se lahko tale radio https://github.com/simonmonk/pi_magazine/blob/master/05_internet_radio/internet_radio.py k na ubistvu en gumb pa dela na principu "mpd" lahko upravlja bodisi z gumbom bodisi z androidnim mpd klientom k se poveze direkt na mpd ? Hvala, ignorejte ce vam gre vprasanje na zivce :-)
<Pepelka> pi_magazine/internet_radio.py at master · simonmonk/pi_magazine · GitHub
<Pepelka> »pi_magazine - Software for the Practical Electronics series of articles for Raspberry Pi Magazine«
<zdobbie> 8 > 7.99
<msevph_> Dol mej vrgl ce je slucajn kdo odgovoru pliz repost
<lynxlynxlynx> men je pa zgleda ratal poškodovat power button board na prenosniku :/
<msevph_> Damn
<msevph_> A bos dal na popravilo a bos sam probu popravt
<lynxlynx> ni mi še ratal pogruntat točno kako, ampak z malo igranja mi uspe na roke naredit stik
<lynxlynx> na ebay-u je nov del 30$
<msevph_> Kul
<lynxlynx> glede na to, da je celotna mašina pred upokojitvijo, se mi ne splača
<msevph_> Kasn proc pa ma sam tko da vidm kdaj jih upokojis
<lynxlynx> phenom neki
<lynxlynx> aja ne, i3 m 380 (2.5GHz)
<lynxlynx> ni močen, ampak so ga bolj druge stvari zajebavale
<msevph> Js se core2duo uporablam lol
<lynxlynx> a so jih tud za prenosnike delal?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 7.99 != 799
<msevph> Dell inspiron 1720 mam
<lynxlynx> bravo
<lynxlynx> a ga redno uporabljaš?
<lynxlynx> moj je bil dnevno, pa je mogoče zato hitreje šel
<lynxlynx> čeprav, če primerjam z žlahto, tam jim ponavadi ne uspe preseč dveh let
<msevph> Ja zj zadnje case kr
<msevph> Punca vsak vecer kj gleda gor
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> men bo tale pomoje ene 5 let zdrzal
<netkat> jst tud upam d bi ta moj tolk zdrzal, sam dvomm, k mi je disk ze dvakrat crknu v enem letu
<netkat> ni neki zanesljiv
<lynxlynxlynx> tale bo lih 5
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: ti si pred kratkim menjal?
<yang> http://www.fitness-singles.com/assets/regpath/regpath-illustrations/landing_cycling-133e786cd4acc3d531e48f89d9a35e06.png
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 36°C @19.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 31% jugozahodnik 5.2 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:30:17, Kulminacija: 11:09:10, Sončni zahod: 18:48:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 17min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: ja
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: asus ux303la
<idioterna> mam zdej
<lynxlynxlynx> se obnese?
<idioterna> razn driverja za touchpad vse dela avtomagicno in pravilno
<lynxlynxlynx> lepo
<idioterna> driver za touchpad je pa na githubu
<idioterna> en mulo je spisal
<idioterna> deluje 100%
<idioterna> samo na roke moras zbuildat kernel modul in xorg input driver
<CrazyLemon> končno so sorodniki šli!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 33.4°C @19.07.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% severozahodnik 4.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:35:53, Kulminacija: 11:12:59, Sončni zahod: 18:50:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 14min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie od kdaj imaš ti siol?
<CrazyLemon> what happened to t-1
<zdobbie> .gif maybe maybe not
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Dh78tzv7OUKDm/giphy.gif
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2015/07/lokalne_volitve_severna_koreja.aspx
<Pepelka> Na lokalnih volitvah v Severni Koreji 99,97-odstotna udeležba | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V Severni Koreji so danes potekale lokalne volitve, prve, odkar je leta 2011 na oblast v državi prišel Kim Džong Un. Po poročanju državnih medijev je bila udeležba 99,97-odstotna.«
<CrazyLemon> bogi tisti 0.03%
<sasa84> wow
<sasa84> 0,03% volilnih udeležencv in širše sorodstvo je baje nova delovna sila v rudnikih :P
<sasa84> *just sayin'*
<yang> http://edition.cnn.com/2015/07/18/europe/uk-queen-nazi-salute-footage/
<Pepelka> Young Elizabeth's Nazi salute: The Sun sparks furor - CNN.com
<yang> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/royals/6548665/Their-Royal-Heilnesses.html
<Pepelka> The Sun
<Pepelka> »The Sun«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOiAJmRgweQ
<Pepelka> 2015 Tesla Model S Review - Kelley Blue Book - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The all-wheel-drive, high-performance Tesla P85D can blow the doors off virtually any sedan you'd care to mention...and a lot of supercars as well. But how d...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-18
<jabuk2> M 1.5 > 5.km  V od CERKELJ NA GORENSKEM @18/07/2016 07:16:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.26+N,+14.55+E
<msev-> CrazyLemon, nekje sm slišov to
<zdobersek> ma ne okol govort
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPBjlnxoNA8
<Seniorita> ‘Pokemon Go’ Causes A Stampede Of Players Seeking A Rare Catch "Vaporeon" In Central Park - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<Seniorita> »Pokémon Go has been drawing players in droves to catch ‘em all, and recently New York City’s Central Park featured a catch that caused a frenzy. Due to the g...«
<zdobbie> ma na kongrescu je blo u petek isto!
<CrazyLemon> a si bil zravn?!
<zdobersek> ne!!
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/ThIdCuSsJh8?t=35m57s
<Seniorita> CRS-9 Hosted Webcast - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket will launch the Dragon spacecraft to low Earth orbit to deliver critical cargo to the International Space Station (ISS) for NASA. Sp...«
<msev-> lol
<msev-> a je tuki pokemon go support chan?
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> vsaj dokler Gandalfar je joina
<zdobersek> ne joina
<skyx_> lol
<msev-> ga že trollam
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> pazi da ne pošlje kakega pokemona nate
<msev-> ka pa ti nardijo pol k spiš
<msev-> ?
<CrazyLemon> lulajo ti v usta
<CrazyLemon> hence the morning breath
<msev-> neugodno
<msev-> :D
<msev-> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny po rebootu same ol' same ol'
<zdobbie> as ol' as you?
<CrazyLemon> almost
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: wierd
<dz0ny> I guess maš edini ta problem
<CrazyLemon> i guess ni really problem..ker ne uporabljam plexa :D
<dz0ny> ni vezan na plex
<dz0ny> tist nima nič veze z plex
<dz0ny> sam mpv player je
<dz0ny> k predvaja youtube
<dz0ny> stacktrace prav da ne more prebrat datoteke
<dz0ny> jo pa vid :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bash?
<dz0ny> ksne cudn profile?
<CrazyLemon> bash
<CrazyLemon> nope
<dz0ny> https://uappexplorer.com/app/champ.si-dz0ny
<Seniorita> uApp Explorer
<CrazyLemon> such a champ
<msev-> a pol static ip mi nč ne pomaga :D
<idioterna> pr cem?
<zdobbie> how humble https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyB5CXnx2oQ
<Seniorita> Best Part Of Donald Trump & Pence Interview #60Minutes - YouTube
<msev-> pr tem da dostopam do orangepi-ja on the go iz mobitela :D
<zdobbie> the humblest!
<msev-> hahaha
<idioterna> orangepi je od trumpa ane
<zdobersek> he's more of a tau guy IMO
<idioterna> kdo je pa pence
<idioterna> a njegov vp pick?
<zdobbie> mhm
<msev-> haha drgač bi blo logično da bi bil od trumpa
<msev-> sam je od kitajcev
<msev-> k jih trump mislm da ne mara
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/jul/18/arm-holdings-to-be-sold-to-japans-softbank-for-234bn-reports-say
<Seniorita> ARM Holdings to be sold to Japan's SoftBank for £24bn | Business | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Chancellor says sale of country’s most successful technology company shows “Britain has lost none of its allure to international investors”«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7ev_bMpE_0
<Seniorita> Donald Trump and Mike Pence's Very Awkward First Interview - YouTube
<Seniorita> »After just two days, is the GOP’s odd couple already on the rocks? Tonight, Donald Trump and Mike Pence sat down for their first interview with 60 Minutes’ L...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-V-BFZgw2o
<Seniorita> Social Justice Warriors vs Logic (#3) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> »If you enjoy this video, hit that like. Feel free to share and subscribe, it really helps the channel grow! ►Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/wesoandaustlog...«
<msev-> a če bom zj odklopu orangepi z etherneta pa prklopu nazaj ji bo dodelil nov ip address?
<msev-> a moram it v mikrotika pa nastavt da mu zmerm isti ip address da?
<msev-> kako grem v mikrotika?
<msev-> aha že vem njegov ip
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] poncho: Prenos imenika v thunderbrdu.  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6505/prenos-imenika-v-thunderbrdu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Prenos imenika v thunderbrdu.  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43827#Comment_43827
<CrazyLemon> gender fluid people :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: men je bizarno da blondinka ne steka da lahko naknadno withholdas consent za objavo
<msev-> o ne a je kj narobe če sm vrgu ponesreč orangepi vn iz "leases"
<msev-> na mikrotiku
<msev-> pismo
<CrazyLemon> msev- you effed it up
<CrazyLemon> novga mikrotika boš mogu nabavit
<msev-> plz
<msev-> stop with the trolls
<msev-> kko ga zj nazaj dobim, da lahko nardim make static
<msev-> k zj sm pogruntov
<CrazyLemon> its not trolling if its true
<msev-> dj no :)
<zdobbie> idioterna: sej je razlozla
<zdobbie> "that's not how it works"
<CrazyLemon> dj no uporabi mal glavo.. a res misliš da če želiš točno določen static ip da moraš biti povezan z routerjem s točno tem ipjem ? torej če js želim static ip za nexus 5 ki bo 192.168.1.199
<CrazyLemon> dhcp pa deli ipje med 192.168.1.2-200
<CrazyLemon> a bom moral se vsaj 200x reconnectat in upat da mi router dodeli .199
<CrazyLemon> v enem izmed poskusov?
<msev-> ja ta ip hočm kukr ga je mel do zdj
<CrazyLemon> so?
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim kje je težava
<msev-> a moram zj Å¡e enkrat napisat notr ta ip pa mac address od orangepija pa to
<CrazyLemon> at all
<CrazyLemon> zakaj še enkrat? če si že enkrat naredu to za static ip je to dovolj
<msev-> ne nism Å¡e naredu static ip
<msev-> zj sm si dal static ip za orangepi sam
<msev-> čeprov mam ostalo dinamično
<msev-> da bo pač ostalo skoz tak za znotraj domačega omrežja
<msev-> hmm kaj bi pa zj naredu da orangepi s 3g-ja dostopam
<msev-> a se komu da me vodt :)
<CrazyLemon> toliko krat si uporabil static ip..čeprav govoriš o dveh različnih ipjih
<CrazyLemon> i'm lost and i gotta go
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^ your turn
<zdobbie> same
<msev-> Å¡ou sm v leases
<msev-> in sm dal make static
<msev-> DHCP server -> leases -> make static // za orangepi ip
<idioterna> zdobbie: my lawyer disagrees
<idioterna> msev-: uredu
<zdobbie> well sOrry [Canadian pronunciation]
<idioterna> don't you sorry me.
<msev-> mogu sm prov napisat na nov ip pa macaddress od orangepi-ja k sm ga prej odstranu :D
<zdobbie> sórry
<msev-> nevem kko moram zmerm hodt h komu od sorodnikov štimat ta win10 k nč ne dela (npr jim ne odpre slike/videoposnetka/muzke)
<msev-> Å¡it od OSa
<zdobersek> ja jst sem ga u petek povozu
<zdobersek> z debianom
<zdobersek> like a deboss
<CrazyLemon> like a unstable boss
<zdobbie> haven't had a problem since
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: testing actually
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie si kupu prašek?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne
<CrazyLemon> js zdaj Å¡el v trgovino
<zdobbie> .plosk
<jabuk2> http://i.imgur.com/YfrikPR.gif
<CrazyLemon> pravi tega nimajo več..in ga več ne bodo niti imeli
<zdobbie> oooooh snapp
<CrazyLemon> samo gorica ali pa webshop
<zdobbie> ... kter prasek?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie accelerade?
<zdobbie> k
<zdobbie> ma lej, vse je isto sranje
<zdobbie> kamot loh sam doma stiskas limone pa sol noter mesas
<zdobbie> ampak v vodo, ne tekilo
<msev-> js morm babici probat naštimat ubuntu mate
<zdobbie> u nutter
<msev-> sam nevem a bo ubuntu mate hitrejši od winXP?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah..to je too much hassle
<CrazyLemon> tale mi je všeč ker je zaenkrat kul cena..pa ima beljakovine not
<zdobbie> ... vcerej si bil najbolj vesel, ko si najdu recept za homemade ploscice
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ypMCf7vGx0
<Seniorita> Gno-Menu in Gnome Shell - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Gno-Menu in Gnome Shell info: http://goo.gl/2b9tXc«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sure..ker je bl poceni kupit riž kot pa dat 1.5€ za eno ploščico :)
<msev-> tuki k piše View Apps pa Menu...A se to da rearrangeat?
<CrazyLemon> tisto narediš batch pa daš v zamrzovalnik pa imaš dlje časa
<zdobbie> ja pejt recept za izotonik iskat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie too much hassle :)
<msev-> http://www.sport-passion.fr/en/training/isotonic-drink.php
<Seniorita> Make your own isotonic sports drink
<Seniorita> »How to make a homemade isotonic sports drink for the athletic effort with sugar and maltodextrin. Recipe and tips for short and long cycling and running efforts.«
<zdobbie> !g site:cyclingtips.com home made drink
<Seniorita> DIY Sports Nutrition | CyclingTips http://cyclingtips.com/2013/05/diy-sports-nutrition/
<msev-> zakaj pa je ona Seniorita :D
<msev-> sj zmerm nardi vse kr ji ukažete
<msev-> nč ne se obnaša k ena seniorita fina :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ni beljakovin :)
<zdobbie> well google harder!
<CrazyLemon> razen če zmešam http://www.proteini.si/sl/store/item/battery-maltodextrin-2000g/635/
<Seniorita> BATTERY MALTODEXTRIN, 2000g - Å portna prehrana Proteini.si
<Seniorita> »Battery Maltodextrin lahko uporabljate kot učinkovit vir ogljikovih hidratov v napitkih za pridobivanje telesne teže, saj beljakovine in maščobe pomagajo zmanjševati glikemični odziv. Najboljši in najugodnejši način pridobivanja telesne teže je, da si ustvarite svoj lastni weight-gainer.«
<CrazyLemon> pa http://www.proteini.si/sl/store/item/ironmaxx-100-whey-protein-500g--20/5932/
<Seniorita> IRONMAXX 100% WHEY PROTEIN, 500g (-20%) - Å portna prehrana Proteini.si
<Seniorita> »100% beljakovine sirotke Odličnih okusov Hitro delujoče Brez občutka napetosti in prebavnih motenj Malo maščob in ogljikovih hidratov Odličen aminogram Najboljša kvaliteta za vaš denar«
<CrazyLemon> pa sam dodam Å¡e sol pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> 20€..pa ~2.5kg praška
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kok pozenem snap paket?
<zdobbie> snap run ... ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie to ne dela vedno
<CrazyLemon> lahk ga z imenom recimo 'champ'
<zdobbie> ja men uopce ne dela
<CrazyLemon> ali pa /snap/bin/champ preveriš
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pošeraj
<zdobbie> ja wau
<zdobbie> to sem vcerej delu, ampak si ti mel nek drug nacic
<zdobbie> nacin
<CrazyLemon> ja..sm mislu da se da enostavno z snap run
<CrazyLemon> sam se ne da
<CrazyLemon> coz snap run ..doesnt just run
<zdobbie> what else does it do?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..ampak pravijo da to ni pravi način za zagon appov :D
<CrazyLemon> "snap run will be how snaps are run behind the scenes, but you should never have to run it. You should be running things out of /snap/bin"
<dz0ny> :>
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Streamline Your Workflow With This Set of Nautilus Scripts  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PD5SDNDRgyE/useful-pack-nautilus-scripts
<dz0ny> /snap/bin/champ.spinwheel
<yang> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/1013365_10202312065273320_1949903756_n.jpg?oh=f227ad6a8918171cd434d15d7e66949f&oe=5822474A
<idioterna> shopped!
<zdobersek> prove it!
<idioterna> the pixels have clearly been tampered with
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa champ.spinwheel also :)
<CrazyLemon> če je /snap/bin/ v $PATH!
<zdobbie> ooh wat een hack
<msev-> Medvedova konta in da hauz ya'll :D
<msev-> kašna imena se folk zmišljuje
<msev-> oz. se je zmišljeval*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no a zdej ti dela?
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/sport/36823453
<Seniorita> Russia state-sponsored doping at Sochi Winter Olympics - report - BBC Sport
<idioterna> kr kul
<Seniorita> »Russia operated a state-sponsored doping programme at the Sochi Winter Olympics in 2014, claims a new report.«
<msev-> old
<idioterna> but gold.
<zdobersek> not just gold, _Olympic_ gold
<msev-> old gold, drug lord
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon:  a ti moramo pomagat?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne
<zdobbie> sem ze mislu
<CrazyLemon> ne preveč mislit..tako dobiš hemeroide </life_advice>
<msev-> babici je crknla nokia 5800 zj sm ji upgradeov na Galaxy Ace :)
<msev-> dost je napredvala iz unih simpl fonov brez fotkiča
<msev-> s 16-bitnimi zasloni
<zdobbie> nokia 5800?
<zdobbie> mas kr hipster babico
<dz0ny> https://httpoxy.org/ lol
<Seniorita> httpoxy
<dz0ny> great
<zdobersek> classic PHP
<msev-> zdobbie, to sm jo js opremu s temi foni :D
<msev-> sam zj je enga že uničla je nehal touchscreen delat
<msev-> pomoje je to kr z morkimi rokami prjemala pa to, k skoz kj dela na vrtu al pa pomiva kj
<msev-> evo babici bom zj probov najprej liveusb ubuntu mate
<msev-> da vidm kko dela (če sploh)
<zdobbie> hah, kul
<zdobbie> cez kak mesec ti bo ze loh pomagala orangepi ustimat
<msev-> ena druga babica, od žene od bratranca (je iz poljske) je bla še bl nora
<msev-> tko je mela galaxy s5
<msev-> pa je rekla sm letos zamenjala
<msev-> prejšn je bil čist zanč
<msev-> pol je pa slikala k nora
<msev-> pa dajala na facebook
<msev-> pa lajkala pa nevem kaj vse
<msev-> :D
<msev-> svaka čast
<msev-> IT babice
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Bojan: Ni posnetega zvoka pri snemanju namizja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6506/ni-posnetega-zvoka-pri-snemanju-namizja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3023-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3023-1/
<matjaz> https://www.twitch.tv/gopconvention
<Seniorita> Twitch
<yang> msev-: jst sem pa mami rekel da je FB brezveze, k jo skoz prijateljice vabijo da se prijavi
<msev-> super yang
<msev-> :D
<msev-> js ga mam sam zato k mi je en ukradu identiteto
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sam bi blo uporabn za kšne punce najdt, sam zj ne rabm tega trenutn
<yang> "tiste" punce majo po 500 prjatlov
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Demo Wireless Convergence on Bq M10 Tablet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JCOgqKf9OAI/ubuntu-ota-12-brings-wireless-convergence-bq-m10-tablet
<yang> ena jih je mela okol 4689
<yang> pa je bla doma iz Zgornjega Dupleka
<yang> pr 5000 ti FB blokira racun
<yang> mors pol drug racun narest za nove prjatle dodajat
<matjaz> če hočeš take, pol v search napiši "poln profil" pa dodajaj
<yang> msev-: za punce najdt so dating strani, k so prov temu namenjene
<yang> FB je bolj tak osebni dnevnik
<yang> kaj pocnes, kaj bi rad pocel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Ni posnetega zvoka pri snemanju namizja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43828#Comment_43828
<matjaz> http://watchersonthewall.com/hbo-confirms-seven-episode-season-7-game-thrones-airing-next-summer/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork
<Seniorita> HBO confirms a seven-episode season 7 of Game of Thrones airing next summer | Watchers on the Wall | A Game of Thrones Community for Breaking News, Casting, and Commentary
<Seniorita> »A Game of Thrones Community for Breaking News, Casting, and Commentary«
<matjaz> fss HBO KAJ DELAÅ ?!
<matjaz> ffs*
 * CrazyLemon sedaj se peljal na 20% klancu!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3038-1: Apache HTTP Server vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3038-1/
<CrazyLemon> po*
<yang> jaz sem tudi zadnjic rinil gor z avtom v nek hud klanec
<yang> en tak ornk klanec je na avstrijski strani prelaza podkoren
<yang> ce mas rad klance pejt tja pogledat
<zdobersek> matjaz: sej to je ze neki cajta znano, da bo sam 13 epizod se do konca serije
<matjaz> nič ni bilo potrjeno
<matjaz> zdej je :(
<zdobersek> matjaz: pa sedma sezona se zacne naslednje leto jeseni
<zdobersek> al neki tazga
<zdobersek> k je pac zima prsla v zgodbi
<zdobersek> in rabjo sneg
<matjaz> poleti se začne
<matjaz> točnega datuma pa še ni
<zdobbie> good guy Linus? https://lkml.org/lkml/2004/12/20/255
<Seniorita> LKML: Linus Torvalds: Re: [PATCH] kill access_ok() call from copy_siginfo_to_user() that we might as well avoid.
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diaCHYO7haY
<Seniorita> Stephen Colbert Hijacks Mic at RNC - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Stephen Colbert briefly takes the stage to mock the Republican Party before being forced off the podium by security«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Bojan: RE: Ni posnetega zvoka pri snemanju namizja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43829#Comment_43829
<dz0ny> https://media.netflix.com/en/press-releases/netflix-to-beam-new-cbs-star-trek-television-series-in-188-countries-around-the-world
<Seniorita> Netflix to Beam New CBS “Star Trek” Television Series in 188 Countries Around the World
<Seniorita> »Netflix and CBS Studios International today announced a landmark international licensing agreement for the new “Star Trek” television series.«
<msev-> a bo dobr tale nov star trek :D
<matjaz> ej msev- neki sem zate najdu
<matjaz> http://exercism.io/
<Seniorita> exercism.io
<msev-> tnx matjaz
<matjaz> momci, a mamo kak clipboard manager, ki teče kot daemon?
<matjaz> pa da bi bil en cli utility ki vleče podatke iz demona?
<matjaz> https://github.com/mrichar1/clipster
<Seniorita> GitHub - mrichar1/clipster: clipster - python clipboard manager
<Seniorita> »clipster - python clipboard manager«
<matjaz> seems legit
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> a to da si kao več komand shranš v clipboard
<msev-> pol pa izbiraš vn iz zgodovine?
<msev-> a to je use-case?
<matjaz> recimo ja
<matjaz> karkoli kopiraš v bistvu
 * dz0ny ma gnome clipboard manager
 * matjaz nima DE
<msev-> :)
<msev-> matjaz, zakaj si tok gik
<dz0ny> za terminal maš pa ctrl+shift+{v,c}
<matjaz> ja, sam včasih je fajn več stvari naenkrat kopirat, pa jih poj posebej lepit
<matjaz> kot pa copy paste, copy paste
<msev-> a tile wm pol uporabljaš
<msev-> pa same terminale povsod
<msev-> zakaj why o why
<msev-> ob vsemu blingu k je na voljo pr modernih DE-jih
<matjaz> sej niso terminali povsod
<msev-> a chrome je tut vmes :D
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/bmnW0S1.png
<matjaz> chromea ni
<CrazyLemon> a apparatus je na freenodeu?
<matjaz> jap
<CrazyLemon> al si sam gor :D
<matjaz> večinoma sam :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> ln
<matjaz> ln
<msev-> not bad matjaz
<msev-> sm mislu da backgrounda sploh ne pokaže
<msev-> :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-19
<napsy> lp
<skyx_> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk2> Hamburg, Germany: 18.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-656958/
<pitastrudl> mogoče bo celo poletje
<zdobersek> hamburgerino
<zdobbie> and thus, snapcraft installs shitload of qt5 deps to build a goddamn hello world GUI
<zdobbie> why not snapcrap?
<CrazyLemon> why do you need a hello world gui? aren't you using linux?!
<zdobbie> snapcraft tour
<CrazyLemon> tour of what?
<zdobbie> tour de snap
<zdobbie> of all the people, the snap sheriff should know about it
<CrazyLemon> https://android-developers.blogspot.si/2016/07/final-developer-preview.html
<Seniorita> Final Developer Preview before Android 7.0 Nougat begins rolling out | Android Developers Blog
<CrazyLemon> sj maš snapcraft tour na www
<zdobbie> ma nemoj!
<zdobbie> snapcraft.io/create
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Chat With Your Skype Friends From Pidgin With SkypeWeb Plugin (Ubuntu PPA)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/AQ1kDJimfFY/chat-with-your-skype-friends-from.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Meizu MX6 Made Official, Ubuntu Edition ‘Coming Soon’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/C0KOtCL88SI/meizu-mx6-official-announcement-specs
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Nautilus Is Adding Native Archive Extraction  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kZXl_Y7Nhhc/native-nautilus-file-extract-archive
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fk68Wqs4Qg
<Seniorita> Donald Trump - Golden Dump (The Trump Hump) /#TheMockingbirdMan by Klemen Slakonja/ - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is the second video of my #TheMockingbirdMan project, in which I want to continue impersonating famous people singing my original comedy songs in Englis...«
<zdobersek> it's shit
<CrazyLemon> no..its golden dump
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Watch Twitch Using Your Favorite Video Player With Livestreamer Twitch GUI  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/v0Z5ecNuDek/watch-twitch-using-your-favorite-video.html
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melania_Trump#2016_RNC_speech_controversy
<Seniorita> Melania Trump - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> mhm, sej teb so vsec take
<idioterna> k bratuskova :)
<yang> eh
<yang> bratuskova ni bla nikol v Sport Illustrated Swimsuit issue
<yang> Ta Melania je verjetno pametna pa se dobro izgleda
<yang> pa denarja ma vec kot vse slovenske poslovne zenske skupaj
<idioterna> js pa mislm da ga nima prov velik
<idioterna> pametna ne vem kolk je, ampak glede na to da se je zlagala da je sama napisala govor, ne more bit prov brihtna
<yang> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/ZMkGydl_hpY/maxresdefault.jpg
<yang> Trump said of her husband:
<yang> “He is a great leader — the best leader, an amazing negotiator. America needs that, and he believes in America. He believes in its potential and what it can be, because it is now in big trouble […] I just believe he has what it takes to be an amazing president.”
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOhu1AmuOGo tacgale sem vidu vceraj, rohni kot traktor ko ga zakurblas
<Seniorita> Two Grannies, One Lamborghini | Donut Media - YouTube
<Seniorita> »How would you react if you saw two grandmas pull up in a 650hp Lamborghini? We gave two grannies keys to a Lambo, and let them drive around town to run some ...«
<yang> Cist nizek je
<yang> Ni za stare ljudi, k majo tezave s hrbtenico
<zdobbie> ja nc
<zdobbie> jst sem 750g nutello odpru
<CrazyLemon> pussy
 * CrazyLemon ima odprto 1.5kg nutello
<yang> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/73/Fat_bastard.jpeg
<idioterna> se mi zdi da edini med nami k je fat bastard je tist k premal nutele poje
<yang> jst kr dost nutele pojem
<zdobersek> ampak premal
<yang> baje ce jo das na sonce, vids kako se dvigne cokolada in plava nad oljem
<yang> ti mas dost dnara idioterna lahk stestiras, ce drzi
<zdobersek> a jo je tko k tist, ko smo zobe metal v koka kolo cez noc?
<yang> koka kola baje da razzre mesco cez noc, pa za kamen je dobra za spucat
<yang> meso
<yang> pa nekje je pisalo, da so celo avto poganjali na kokakolo
<yang> zdej kok je res je pa drugo...
<zdobersek> WHOA
<zdobersek> WHOA
<zdobersek> CRITICAL THINKING OVERLOAD
<yang> mislim masino lahko dobr unicis s takim poizkusom
<idioterna> na kokakolo pa mentose.
<yang> sej na internetu vse pise, zihr pise tut v zvezi s tem
<zdobersek> ampak drugac je pa cist mozno, dokler se masina ne pokvari?
<idioterna> ne na kokakolo
<yang> kokakola pa mentosi pa povzrocijo izbruh
<CrazyLemon> čustev?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7OdX42NjWQ
<Seniorita> Coca Cola Rust Removal [HQ] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Just take some Diet or regular Coke, some foil, and scrub! A cheap and easy way to take rust and paint off chrome without having to take it anywhere but your...«
<yang> BTW. 95 oktanski bencin v avstriji je od 1.06 EUR/l naprej
<yang> Avstrijci nimajo enotnih cen bencina
<yang> Na avtocestah je lahko se drazji kot pri nas
<msev-> yang, js sm bil dons na Stolu (2200m cca)
<msev-> me je kr zjebal
<msev-> pa užgal me je sonce čez oblake lol
 * msev- like cocacola and nutella
<msev-> likes*
<msev-> Android N is Nutella for me
<msev-> Nougat can go eat his heart out
<msev-> kašne carke sta tele babic
<msev-> e
<yang> msev-: kul , je blo kej ljudi na vrhu ?
<msev-> ogromn
<msev-> velik avstrijcev
<yang> a to si sel po uni k gres mimo nekega vodnega zajetja, tam smo 1x bli z solo
<msev-> ja
<yang> cemu sluzi tisto zajetje ?
<msev-> sam pol sm Å¡u z avtam Å¡e gor do valvazorjevega doma
<msev-> da sm mel eno uro mn hoje
<msev-> tko je blo pol 3 ure gor p 2 dol
<msev-> drgač bi blo pa 4 ure
<msev-> un zajetje je služil za prvo slovensko hidroelektrarno k je bla tm
<yang> spomnim se da tej starejsi otroci so sli takrat na vrh stola od tam, tamali smo pa dol ostali
<yang> niso nas forsirali gor
<msev-> golden dump je kr uredu
<yang> se pravi tista hidroelektarna ni vec v funkciji ?
<yang> tako da bi se dalo v tistem jezeru kopati zdaj
<msev-> mislm da ne
<msev-> nevem glede čistoče vode
<msev-> vsekakor k sm dol pršu iz stola bi se blo fajn tm not vržt
<msev-> :D
<yang> ne spomnim se, samo mislim da se tudi mi nismo takrat kopali tam
<yang> vem da smo cakali cel dan, da so prisli starejsi ucenci z stola nazaj
<yang> sele potem proti veceru smo sli domov
<msev-> V njem kopanje ni dovoljeno
<yang> ne spomnim se pa vec ali so nas do tja pripeljali z avtobusom, al smo hodili z zelezniske postaje gor
<yang> msev-: jst bom sel se kej na velko planino
<yang> se m izdi lepo gor
<yang> pa kravvce
<msev-> ja res je
<yang> tud poti so ok
<msev-> tale k je hodu z mano dons gor
<yang> siroke
<msev-> je reku da ga je bik napadu
<yang> a da majoi bike ?
<yang> sem mislu da sam telicke
<msev-> k je Å¡u iz planine blato na triglavska jezera
<yang> en je siger se oglasal ful glasno zadnjic
<yang> aja
<msev-> pol sm ga sprašval če je mel kj rdečga in je reku da ruzak
<msev-> :D
<yang> mislim da na velki planini ni velikih bikov
<msev-> tko da mogoče je blo zarad tega
<msev-> :D
<yang> ja, ne marajo rdece barve, to je dobr vedet, da ne gres tko oblecen
<yang> pol si direkt "tarča" haha
<yang> un itak hitrej od tebe tece
<msev-> sj kj hujšga mu ni naredu sam mal je šu zravn pa ga je mal z rogovi dregnu :D
<yang> tko da mu ne uides
<msev-> pol ga je pa odrinu je Å¡u pa stran
<yang> ma te krave so miroljubne
<yang> pa telicki so gor, k Å¡e sesajo mleko
<msev-> js sm bil na Krvavcu mal pod pritiskam k je bla tko sam ena pot se nis mogu izognt pa 50 krav s telički pol sm šu pa med nje se je pa en teličk ustrašu. Pol so pa začele brutalno mukat (bojni klic ) pa kr neki laufale so pa tko...Sm bil mal pod pritiskom :D
<msev-> hahah
<yang> hehehe
<yang> ja nimas kaj, men se je ena na cesto postavila
<yang> sam pol je sla dol po bregu
<yang> mislim lahko ji hupaš
<yang> al pa gres ven pa jo mal usmeris naprej
<yang> samo prov dost se ne sekirajo
<yang> men je blo najboljs ko sem se kopal v bohinjskem jezeru pa so krave prisle vodo piti
<yang> sem pol fotkal
<yang> ljudi v kopalkah, pa krave vmes ko pijejo haha
<yang> une krave so ble brez pastirja
<yang> pol so probale priti do vode, ljudje pa so jih odganjali, tko da so pol se naprej hodile, dokler ni blo malo prostora vmes
<yang> so ble pa ful take previdne
<yang> nis osle cez brisaco
<yang> ful so gledale kje bi sle hehe
<msev-> haha to je mogl bit pa res hecn
<msev-> :D
<msev-> hahaha
<yang> ful je blo hecn
<yang> ampak na sreco sem mel kamero s sabo
<yang> mislim fotoaparat
<yang> to je blo tko za 5-10 min.
<yang> pol pa konec ko so se napile
<yang> mislim sej ce zivis v bohinju lahko to vsak dan vidis verjetno, sam men se je zdel zanimivo k sem iz mesta
<msev-> gor na vogel bi blo fajn tut polet z gondolo
<msev-> da si skrajšaš kšne ture :D
<yang> jst grem rajs pes
<yang> aja
<yang> ce gres pol visje ja
<msev-> ja višje in dlje :D
<yang> mene itak tej špičaki ne interesirajo
<yang> na peco pejt 1x, lepo je tm
<yang> tam mas ene par vrhov
<yang> na unem grebenu
<msev-> bom
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: ‘Cumulus’ — A Desktop Weather App for Linux Desktops  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/By-vjXRtV_A/cumulus-weather-app-ubuntu-desktop
<msev-> mogoče gremo še loh skp mo vidl :D
<yang> pa mas kmečke turizme v parku Topla
<yang> ma ne, peca je kr strma
<yang> cez 2000 m
<yang> "kordeževa glava"
<yang> hehe, zdele sm mislu kako se po nemsko prevede pa mi je "Kopfschmerzen" prslo na misel
<zdobbie> whoooaaa
<zdobbie> intel ma nek visual bios
<zdobbie> pretty k
<yang> http://www.hribi.net/gora/kordezeva_glava_peca/11/665
<Seniorita> Kordeževa glava (Peca)
<Seniorita> »Natančen opis gore Kordeževa glava (Peca) in vseh pristopov na Kordeževa glava (Peca). Kordeževa glava bolj znana pod imenom Peca je najvišji vrh pogorja Pece. Nahaja«
<yang> pejt iz doline Topla
<zdobbie> pejt ti!
<yang> mogoce 1x
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie visual bios? so... uefi?
<zdobbie> dunno, said visual bios
<zdobbie> looked like a web app
<idioterna> ta pokemon je pa awesome igrca
<idioterna> http://mentalfloss.com/article/82975/pokemon-go-forcing-americans-learn-metric-system
<Seniorita> 'Pokémon Go' Is Forcing Americans to Learn the Metric System | Mental Floss
<Seniorita> »It's one of the game's many unintended consequences.«
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<zdobbie> rekreirat se morajo ful
<zdobbie> just ask Gandalfar
<zdobbie> kr naprej mora hodit
<idioterna> obesity epidemic threatened?
<zdobbie> sej majo skutercke
<zdobbie> tist ne gre prehitr
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3039-1: Django vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3039-1/
<msev-> 2h15min, doable :D easily :D
<zdobbie> oh shit https://i.redd.it/e6e02qrkq7ax.png
<hay> dan, lepo, nekaj nas pa je le tudi Slovencev ocitno :)
<zdobbie> jabuk2: from 1 to 2864, how Slovenian are you?
<CrazyLemon> wth is elmitel
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/na-mercatorjevem-oglasnem-plakatu-hude-jezikovne-napake/398471
<Seniorita> Na Mercatorjevem oglasnem plakatu hude jezikovne napake :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Trgovec Mercator je po Ljubljani razstavil več oglasnih panojev s hudimi jezikovnimi napakami. Nekateri deli besedila v oglasu so zatipkani, nekateri pa zapisani kar v hrvaščini.«
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem čemu novica..sj je mercator hrvaški povsem logično je da so tudi oglasi hrvaški
<matjaz> momci, Stranger Things je epic
<matjaz> mal scary, velik 80s
<matjaz> ln
<jabuk2> M 2 > 12.km SZ od BREGINJA @20/07/2016 00:36:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.35+N,+13.33+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-20
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk2> zdobbie: pong
<napsy> lp
<msev-> so stupid -> http://pockulus.getchip.com/
<Seniorita> $49 DIY VR Game Console
<jabuk2> M 2.1 > 6.km SV od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @20/07/2016 08:36:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+15.31+E
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/making-a-murderer-drama-o-resnicnem-zlocinu-dobi-nadaljevanje/398482
<Seniorita> Making a Murderer, drama o resničnem zločinu dobi nadaljevanje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> F yea!
<CrazyLemon> https://cryptome.org/2016/07/cloudflare-de-anons-tor.htm
<Seniorita> Cloudflare reCAPTCHA De-anonymizes Tor Users
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: MATE Dock Applet 0.73 Released With Redesigned Window List, Drag And Drop Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/BauK0lQeYKk/mate-dock-applet-073-released-with.html
 * CrazyLemon dobu prašek \o/
<zdobbie_> faking kemiki
<CrazyLemon> no chemistry..just powder
<yang> proteini.si
<CrazyLemon> maxximum-shop.si
<CrazyLemon> what game are we playing?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Opera Developer Update Brings Built-In RSS Reader, Chromecast Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/IiFTAoYtQHU/opera-developer-update-brings-built-in.html
<CrazyLemon> grande froome!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Fairphone 2 Ubuntu Touch Convergence Video  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WuQT-mCMOeg/fairphone-2-ubuntu-touch-convergence-video
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Testing the Latest VLC Player on Ubuntu Is Now A Snap  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/inep8OFSA6s/snap-package-of-vlc-player-daily-build
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny question..kako pol updejtaš snap? :)
<CrazyLemon> a se updejt zdownloada skupaj z drugimi updejti?
<dz0ny> snap refresh champ
<dz0ny> tam je nek systemd timer
<dz0ny> k neki pocne sam
<dz0ny> nc se ne posodablja samo
<dz0ny> sam indikacija da je nov se nardi
<dz0ny> ko bo store ready
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa je kakšno obvestilo ob updejtu ali bl ne? :)
<dz0ny> nope
<CrazyLemon> snap refresh
<CrazyLemon> All snaps up-to-date.
<CrazyLemon> če daš refresh pravi up-to-date
<CrazyLemon> če pa dodaš še snap zravn
<CrazyLemon> pa začne downloadat
<CrazyLemon> stupid canonical
<CrazyLemon> "not that I really care at this point, but ubuntu-core essentially has a built in key-logger... pretty much every console keystroke I make gets logged as a kernel debug message"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> fun feature!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the angry birds movie
<jabuk2> The Angry Birds Movie |20 May 2016 97 min| Animation, Action, Comedy
<jabuk2> Find out why the birds are so angry. When an island populated by happy, flightless birds is visited by mysterious green piggies, it's up to three unlikely outcasts - Red, Chuck and Bomb - to figure out what the pigs are up to.
<jabuk2> IMDB:6.4/10 (18,764 glasov) | Tomato: 4.9/10 136 reviews (users: 3.3/5 20943 reviews)
<jabuk2> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1985949
<CrazyLemon> its..ok
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: resno? potegnu si dol in gledu?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: for real?
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/94zt10ia7fax.jpg
<zdobbie> nothing like a three-way piss-throwing contest
<zdobbie> http://nation.foxnews.com/2016/07/19/members-kkk-black-lives-matter-and-westboro-baptist-church-reportedly-throwing-urine-each
<Seniorita> Members Of The KKK, Black Lives Matter And Westboro Baptist Church Reportedly Throwing Urine At Each Other Outside RNC - Fox Nation
<idioterna> jon stewart plot.
<idioterna> zdobbie: sej si vidu colberta ane
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GFVKMTJUos
<Seniorita> Only Jon Stewart Can Make Sense of the Trump Candidacy - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Unable to explain the success of Trump's campaign, Stephen seeks out Jon Stewart for advice interrupting the former "Daily Show" anchor's blissful, kale-fuel...«
<zdobbie> sem
<idioterna> it all makes sense now
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie for realz
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/pozar-zajel-logisticni-center-poste-slovenije-na-vicu-422192
<Seniorita> Na Viču zagorel logistični center Pošte Slovenije #foto #video - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Ostrešje logističnega centra Pošte Slovenije na Cesti v Mestni log v Ljubljani je danes okoli 18.30 zajel požar. Gasilci so še vedno na kraju požara, ki je bil precej obsežen. Dim, ki se je vil nad poslopjem, je bil viden na območju celotnega Viča.«
<CrazyLemon> no mail for a week!
<matjaz> jest sem pakete danes dobil, me ne moti
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm prek gls-ja dobu..tko da..tudi mene ne moti!
<zdobbie> sad!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCTP4WtzjiU
<Seniorita> S’mores Pies at Chicago’s Best Pie Shop — Afternoon Snack - YouTube
<Seniorita> »For when you can’t choose between s’mores and pie...because you should never have to. Watch the process behind the decadently toasty s’mores pie at Chicago’s...«
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t..this looks awesome
<yang> eh sranje
<yang> jaz sem pa kartice pisal pa so verjetno zdaj tam zgorele
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-21
<yang> Pošiljke v poštnem centru niso bile poškodovane, samo zamuda bo pri dostavi, so povedali po radiu
<CrazyLemon> all hail chrome 52
<zdobersek> shit!
<zdobersek> he called in a hailstorm!
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/reactiongifs/comments/4tukn0/mrw_i_forgot_im_not_at_a_nazi_rally_but_actually/
<Seniorita> MRW I forgot I'm not at a Nazi rally, but actually at the Republican National Convention. : reactiongifs
<Seniorita> »5702 points and 991 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cn4Ao1gWYAE4KEf.jpg:large
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYyjC1MDU-w preverte kašn grd dashboard majo
<msev-> :D
<Seniorita> IBM: Kopa, Velenje Coal Mine - Slovenia - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://ibm.com/si/maximo Velenje Coal Mine annually produces more than 4 million tons of coal. The nearby thermal power plant Šoštanj produces one third of S...«
<CrazyLemon> no
<msev-> učer sm bil ujet 45minut v velenjskem premogovniku
<msev-> smo se pelal dol v rov z najstarejšmu dvigalam v SLO
<msev-> pol pa nazaj gor ni več hotu it
<msev-> smo mogl pa dol v jami čakat da so popravl :D
<CrazyLemon> congrats
 * CrazyLemon bil v premogovniku like 5 let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> you are getting there..slowly but surely! :p
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: c'est l'heur
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie oui..l'heur for l'lunch
<CrazyLemon> just waiting for l'fish to be done
<CrazyLemon> and its done..o/
<zdobbie> au revoir lemonana!
<idioterna> o, francoscina
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StpgaTTNtDg
<Seniorita> La haine - Histoire de Grunwalski - YouTube
<Seniorita> »By Mathieu Kassovitz, 1995. "Ça fait vraiment du bien de chier un coup. Vous croyez en Dieu ? Il ne faut pas se demander si on croit en Dieu, mais si Dieu cr...«
<idioterna> il est mort de froid.
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri francoščini
<CrazyLemon> malt jagoda je kr kul
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/pyed/transmission-telegram
<Seniorita> GitHub - pyed/transmission-telegram: Control your Transmission through a Telegram bot
<Seniorita> »transmission-telegram - Control your Transmission through a Telegram bot«
<zdobbie> quoi?
<zdobbie> i.e.
<zdobbie> kva?
<msev-> juhu spet dela net
<msev-> :D
<msev-> al pa mogoče ne
<CrazyLemon> kva kva
<msev-> zanimiv
<msev-> irc mi dela
<msev-> net pa ostale zadeve pa ne
<msev-> t2 ma težave na gorenjskm zle
<msev-> neki vzdržujejo
<zdobbie> povej jim, na vzdrzujejo mocneje
<zdobbie> naj*
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hJtgx5CF7yo/ubuntu-16-04-1-lts-released-upgrade
<pitastrudl> no sej če dela irc pol ti ne more bit dolgcajt
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> A s temu point releasom xeniala so popravl tiste buge k so bli najbl reportanti na blogih za xenial?
<CrazyLemon> na blogih?!
<msev-> Haha
<msev-> Kaj je fora tega kronometra
<msev-> Da grejo na cajt vsak posebi?
<CrazyLemon> fora je da se pokažejo posamezniki
<CrazyLemon> in ne klubi
<msev-> Kul
<msev-> Kok procentualno pomaga zavetrje?
<idioterna> 95%
<msev-> A 5 procentov
<msev-> 😃
<idioterna> you heard me
<CrazyLemon> odvisno od razdalje osebe pred in za tabo
<CrazyLemon> pa koliko oseb je pred tabo
<zdobersek> pa kako velika oseba je pred tabo
<idioterna> one of those things where obesity is good!
<CrazyLemon> https://torrentfreak.com/feds-seize-kickasstorrents-domains-charge-owner-160720/
<Seniorita> Feds Seize KickassTorrents Domains, Arrest Alleged Owner (Updated) - TorrentFreak
<Seniorita> »The U.S. Government has arrested the alleged owner of KickassTorrents, the world's largest torrent site. The 30-year-old Ukrainian was arrested in Poland today and is charged with criminal copyright infringement and money laundering. In addition, a federal court in Chicago has ordered the seizure of several KAT domain names.«
<CrazyLemon> da faq feds..where will i get my illegal content from now on
<dz0ny> alpha******
<CrazyLemon> “Those records reflect that the Subject Account received a total of approximately €28,411,357 in deposits between on or about August 28, 2015, and on or about March 10, 2016.”
<CrazyLemon> je+++ loto.. torrente laufat pa je
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: srsly tho
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek srsly
<zdobersek> mr. robot je vunej
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek good
<CrazyLemon> wrecked tudi
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> !*
<dz0ny> you are such drama queen
<msev-> lol
<CrazyLemon> yea zdobersek ..dont be such a DQ
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a zj že maš un napitek :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- kak napitek?
<msev-> iz unga praška :D
<dz0ny> drugs
<CrazyLemon> msev- imam prašek..napitek pripravim ko grem na kolo?
<msev-> sj vem
<msev-> kok je quintana letos propadu
<msev-> čak a kr na Poljskem ga je FBI aretiral?
<msev-> kko pa to
<CrazyLemon> ni ga FBI aretiral..ampak poljaki
<CrazyLemon> ki ga bodo poslali v US of A
<msev-> dat sux
<CrazyLemon> you know what doesnt suck?
<CrazyLemon> them millions of euros
<msev-> wat
<msev-> yup
<msev-> lol sam v 1 letu tok
<msev-> kok je Å¡ele prej
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie_> ful je zajebano bit miljonar
<zdobbie_> .yt ful je zajebano
<jabuk2> Slon in Sadež : FUL JE ZAJEBANO https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBGvOAWapps
<CrazyLemon> doub sm ene čilije
<CrazyLemon> ki so čist čudne oblike
<CrazyLemon> in vse ka
<CrazyLemon> kaže*
<CrazyLemon> da so hudo pekoči
<CrazyLemon> http://mmc.bolha.com/1/image/195504/196821/Cili-SEMENA-Carolina-Reaper-Bhut-Jolokia-Habanero-25-kom----_565ba7339c04a.jpg
<CrazyLemon> taki so..sam zeleni
<CrazyLemon> http://www4.slikomat.com/13/0408/mtf-SORTE-.jpg #8
<CrazyLemon> a prepozna kdo to sorto?
<matjaz> jest vem
<matjaz> čiliji so
<zdobbie_> #8
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk2> zdobbie_: pong
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tole http://www.chilly.si/sites/default/files/styles/front_program_slider/public/chilly_gel_1_0.jpg?itok=Gtcagm_L ?
<zdobbie_> DOMO ARRIGATO
<zdobbie_> BONSOIR ELLIOT
<matjaz> jest glih gledam
<matjaz> ha!
<matjaz> kp!
<zdobbie_> RPi!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Keep Ubuntu Awake with Caffeine (And Avoid That Pesky Lock Screen)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xT3_VdVNHew/caffeine-indicator-applet-ubuntu-lock-screen
<CrazyLemon> js pa lih gledal kidnapping of mr. heineken :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: najverjetneje je hibrid
<yang> čili hibrid
<yang> LN
<idioterna> http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/07/25/donald-trumps-ghostwriter-tells-all
<Seniorita> Donald Trump’s Ghostwriter Tells All - The New Yorker
<Seniorita> »In “The Art of the Deal,” Tony Schwartz helped create the myth that Trump is a charming business genius. Now he calls him unfit to lead.«
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-22
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: EncryptPad: Secure Text Editor That Protects Files With Passwords, Keys, Or Both  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/dhyNE7QTMD0/encryptpad-secure-text-editor-that.html
<Matthai> kaj mi priporočate za backup android telefona?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kaj želi backupat? nastavitve? smse? appe?
<Matthai> v bistvu vse
<Matthai> razmišljam, da bi si gor ruknil cyanogenmod
<CrazyLemon> pol rootaj telefon pa adb pull / :D
<Matthai> če ga rootam rabim tako ali tako backup prej naredit
<CrazyLemon> no appi so itak že syncani z google računom..za smse pa klice maš app
<CrazyLemon> za nastavitve pa pojma nimam :)
<dz0ny> nastavitve so na /data
<dz0ny> sam zdej to google tud nekam shranjuje
<dz0ny> tko da :)
<CrazyLemon> a lahko pullaš /data brez roota?
 * CrazyLemon se že dolgo ni igral z adb
<dz0ny> odvisno od selinux pravil
<dz0ny> naceloma ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko si že tu..priporočaj kak file explorer pa da ni to bloated ES FE :)
<dz0ny> asus je free pa kr uproaben
<dz0ny> se web interface ma
<CrazyLemon> že..sam mal ma čudn interface
<CrazyLemon> forsira te kategorije ki so neuporabne
<dz0ny> jst mam stock samsung
<msev-> ker fon pa maš dz0ny
<msev-> a s7
<zdobersek> sej je reku
<zdobersek> samsung stock
<zdobersek> meh model
<msev-> asusov fail manager zgleda k da ga je otrok al pa gnome developer narisal :D
<zdobersek> why not both?
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): 29°C @22.07.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 58% severovzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:30:34, Kulminacija: 11:06:30, Sončni zahod: 18:42:27
<zdobersek> phhhhhhhhhhfffffffffff
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 11min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.6°C @22.07.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 52% severozahodnik 3.7 m/s (13.3 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:39:05, Kulminacija: 11:12:39, Sončni zahod: 18:46:14
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 07min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk2> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 29.8°C @22.07.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 47% severozahodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:39:47, Kulminacija: 11:13:06, Sončni zahod: 18:46:26
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 06min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13775351_518983254956212_677179703232584465_n.jpg?oh=1f1fafd119a2c6d640c7cf2169a9b8b0&oe=57E94CB1
<CrazyLemon> its live!
<zdobersek> vec odavno
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/cXH2ntb.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nautilus Terminal Extension For Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3mWYyGzEtdU/nautilus-terminal-extension-for-ubuntu.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME To Improve Keyboard Settings  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/n5cIgLpD3Mo/gnome-improve-keyboard-settings
<CrazyLemon> če je več odavno zakaj nisi nič napisal..
<zdobersek> ker ti ne gledas druzga k rtvslo
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi rtvslo je začel ob 14.00
<zdobersek> oooff
<zdobbie> TomDom!
<CrazyLemon> jp :(
<upd> ravno dve punci bili pri nas od simobila so prišli ponujat lte internet :)
<msev-> Lol
<msev-> A si jih prasal ce lah v naturi poravnas
<upd> ne
<msev-> Jk
<upd> 10/3 je 30€
<CrazyLemon> 2 mač
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon can't handle two
<matjaz> .yt dusty springfield in private
<jabuk2> Dusty Springfield - In private https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1z5DZEse3I
<matjaz> gruv it muv it
<zdobersek> Mollema hoce v Dimension Data
<msev-> pismo lih na wc su pa nism vidu da je froome padu
<msev-> Ampk casovni zamik saves me
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .toča
<jabuk2> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<msev-> Neugodno
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Adobe Style Icons For 10 Open-Source Creative Apps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SmVx1hsSLN4/adobe-style-icons-10-open-source-creative-apps
<zdobersek> thisisbullshit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/specialno/nega_in_zdravje/mozgani-ne-obcutijo-bolecine-in-lahko-cel-dan-delujejo-na-energiji-dveh-banan.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Možgani ne občutijo bolečine in lahko cel dan delujejo na energiji dveh banan
<Seniorita> »Nekaj skodelic kave lahko pomaga preprečiti bolezni na možganih, je ob svetovnem dnevu možganov povedal predsednik društva Sinapsa Blaž Koritnik. Možgani ne morejo čutiti bolečine in lahko ločijo milijon barvnih odtenkov.«
<CrazyLemon> eno sm že pojedu..še eno pa dost za danes!
<zdobersek> kolk si pa kofeta spil?
<CrazyLemon> 0
<zdobersek> oh
<CrazyLemon> pa 10 dni že brez 'cukra'
<zdobersek> socustvujem
<msev-> Tuki na tem kanalu se same kratice uporabljajo
<msev-> Pa " "
<msev-> Hahaaha
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kolk so Å¡le kile dol?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz po 10ih dneh? dvomim da je Å¡lo kaj dol
<matjaz> meni je Å¡lo v enem mesecu brez cukra 7 kil
<zdobbie> ooh, na dieto je su!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sam brez cukra ali tudi breh OH?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope..nobena dieta
<matjaz> tko tko, coca colo zamenjal za vodo, cukra v kavi nič, cukra v čaju nič
<matjaz> vsega pa veliko
<CrazyLemon> sam cukru sm se odpovedal..predvsem raznim sladoledom pa prigrizkom
<zdobersek> pizzi pa ne?
 * CrazyLemon v zadnjih 10ih dneh ni imel pizze na jedilniku
<matjaz> +1
<matjaz> oz. še več :)
<matjaz> Å¡e dlje*
<matjaz> omg, glej kako smešna beseda je "dlje"
<matjaz> D L J E
<matjaz> wat
<msev-> Njam pizza
<msev-> Js tut ne
<msev-> Matjaz bravo
<msev-> Js se nemorm kokakoli odpovedat
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne..če si addicted
<msev-> Js bi mogu dobit njihovo kartico zvestobe haha
<matjaz> od cukra se je težje odvadit kot od kokaina
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ma ni tko hudo
<msev-> Jp
<CrazyLemon> js sm si kupu oreščke in pol ko sm hotu neki sladkega sm pač vzel oreščke
<msev-> Kaj pa krompir, ma ful visok glikemicni indeks
<matjaz> men sladko sploh ne sede, samo v kavi
<zdobersek> healthy af
<matjaz> to mi je blo najtežje, grenka kava
<msev-> To mora tut stran dat
<dz0ny> lol oreščke
<msev-> Dobr da js kave ne pijem
<msev-> K itak kokakolo haha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny whats wrong with nuts?
<matjaz> deez nuts
<dz0ny> a ni tist se bolj redilno
<msev-> Kere pa jes a brazilske
<zdobersek> it's fat
<matjaz> sam je bolj zdravo redilno
<zdobersek> but them are good fats
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj bi bilo 'redilno'?
<zdobersek> like there are good fatties
<matjaz> !g good looking fatties
<zdobersek> ughh
<Seniorita> 6 Ways I Was Taught to Be a Good Fatty (And Why I Stopped ... http://everydayfeminism.com/2016/04/taught-to-be-good-fatty/
<CrazyLemon> msev- indijske, orehe pa mandlje
<msev-> Enkrat v srednji soli sm 2 mesca sam jogurte pa polovicno porcijo kosila pa cedevito pil pa sm shujsal 20kg
<matjaz> everydayfeminism.com
<matjaz> najs
<msev-> Sm mel 63.5kg po so me pa cudn gledal k da sm anoreksicn
<zdobersek> this one maybe http://i.imgur.com/jSPY0a4.jpg
<CrazyLemon> !g lhcf dieta
<Seniorita> Maxximum Portal : Gremo Keto po Gromovo - uvod v ketogeno dieto http://maxximum-portal.com/Prehrana/Diete/1/13/1044/1/Gremo_Keto_po_Gromovo_-_uvod_v_ketogeno_dieto/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> all fat but no OH
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek who's that hottie? not fat at all
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk2> CrazyLemon: pong
<msev-> Zj se mi pa ne da hujsat kj dost, na kasn ITM ciljate?
<msev-> Da vidm where i fit in
 * CrazyLemon sploh ne cilja..at all
<CrazyLemon> trenutno sm pa pri 24
<msev-> Najs
<CrazyLemon> ne če se voziš v hrib :)
<matjaz> jest tud CrazyLemon!
<matjaz> 24.9
<CrazyLemon> matjaz fatty!
 * CrazyLemon 24.3
<matjaz> fatties unite!
<msev-> 24.6
<CrazyLemon> shake them fatty manboobs!
<msev-> Not bad zlo smo levelled
<matjaz> sem ga imel slabi dve leti nazaj 29
<matjaz> tko da je kul :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz to je koliko..10kg čez?
<matjaz> 13
<msev-> Crazy tko mors nardit z man boobs k un igralc z reklame od Oldspicea
<matjaz> 99 jih je blo
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kudos :)
<matjaz> pa veš kaj je zanimivo? da sem shujšal, ko sem se nehal resno ukvarjat s športom :D
<CrazyLemon> torej trenutno si tako težk kot js sam mal nižji :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz no ja..čudno si ti mel to dieto zastavljeno :D
<matjaz> zna bit ja
<CrazyLemon> šport kr lepo topi zalogo maščob..če le kontroliraš vnos kalorij
<CrazyLemon> ne pa da se zmatraš s športno dejavnostjo in nato nažreš ker si lačn :D
 * zdobersek skoci po nutella jar
<matjaz> to je bla ta dieta ja :)
<zdobersek> lesniki so tud orescki?
<msev-> U tork sm naredu 22000 korakov na Hochstuhl :p
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jar... pussy :)
<zdobersek> msev-: rece se Stol
<msev-> Sj vem no mal se hecam
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kje si! nekje je stol dejansko miza!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> Ja na Poljskem npr
<msev-> Recejo "stu" mizi
<CrazyLemon> ali pa če greš južno od slovenske meje :)
<matjaz> zmeraj ko kdo reče stol je miza se spomnim na tole
<matjaz> .yt brijuni dubioza
<jabuk2> Dubioza kolektiv "Brijuni" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfuIlux5kxE
<msev-> Crazylemon poguglej kaj pomen kupa v Poljscini. Tko npr ce pr ns vidjo kje napis Sadna kupa :D hahaha
<CrazyLemon> !t pl en kupa
<CrazyLemon> Seniorita sucks a kupa
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kr kul :)
<matjaz> besedilo <3
<msev-> Al pa Idrijska cipka po Poljsk hahaha
<CrazyLemon> Džaba svi smo isti
<CrazyLemon> Svi smo ista govna
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> !g alicia vikander
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo alicia vikander alicia vikander
<CrazyLemon> she's hot
<matjaz> ja ja
<matjaz> ex machina
<matjaz> pa laro croft bo igrala
<matjaz> najs
<zdobersek> I have now successfully acquired the Nutella jar
<zdobersek> she's like a machine
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Three Years Ago Today Ubuntu Made Its Biggest Gamble  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UX2jKZM7DXI/3-years-since-ubuntu-edge-campaign-launch
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: oh that
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kupa je feces po poljsko :D
<msev-> čipka po poljsko je pa poslovensko mal premečeš to besedo pa dobiš pravo besedo :D
<zdobersek> KUPA BLYAT
<msev-> zdobersek, a ti ful hitr pojes kozarc nutele
<zdobersek> ja dans sem sel tretjo rundo, in za enkrat se bo
<zdobersek> dvakrat, ce se brzdam
<zdobersek> tko da gre 150g na obrok
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/hashtag/OEZ?src=hash&ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<Seniorita> Hashtag #OEZ auf Twitter
<Seniorita> »vor 54 Min. hat @merkur_de getwittert: "Angeblich Schüsse im #OEZ in #Muenchen -.." - lies, was andere zu sagen haben und nimm am Gespräch teil.«
<dz0ny> enaga lovijo po minhnu
<dz0ny> http://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-36870986
<Seniorita> Shots fired at Munich shopping centre - BBC News
<Seniorita> »A major police operation is under way in the German city of Munich after shots are fired in a shopping centre.«
<zdobbie> a coup last Friday
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 3x si bil danes na kolesu?
<zdobbie> Germany assblasting today
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne?
<CrazyLemon> [19:16:27] <zdobersek>: ja dans sem sel tretjo rundo, in za enkrat se bo
<zdobbie> tretjic sem sel v nutella glaz
<zdobbie> danes sem sem tretjic, nisem pa sel trikrat
<dz0ny> #MunichShooting #OEZ now being called a 'coordinated multiple shooter terrorist attack'
<dz0ny> fucj
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/montymetzger/status/756540722510237697
<Seniorita> Monty Metzger auf Twitter: "BREAKING: Shooting on the streets of Munich #VIDEO #München - several attacks in different locations https://t.co/Q6Rp3dthLz"
<zdobbie> sam pistola
<CrazyLemon> "sam"
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni bil zadovoljen z happy meal igračo
<CrazyLemon> s*
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/iEhCuv7uS8jU5kUslAgxZfG4kLy_mj2BmDgUJzrldsyaaGVzKnfCqO75nmGPFUZNxMwJFXBof3vV8Y9rR0yzyTmQqMxXIbLzASILr7pIS_zRnThYc9WM9W_MpLHHkDAPvpKHJkzWvcFK5LhJdT82uWDXVqRWuRxTOZcrS4RzqEDBaBhtdBthz3RJMcx1r_SCEJdXmOdsB4jzYpcEWkw1vsS_4TYko-glWaitQX2tPouCh8rOoDk2nFB_Sld5SRN67j3o0qyoGvht9pR05c0M73j4DIAgD-wfmplqfp0uE1shBqJr8bwjw8z96OoM7TxZAtcZ7iD5CICVQeNMnmqXZXOXL-SLpzsENdM4vMIG2ZVWHpiV8yX-pGKVHQlX-sVbBCU0KtNinOes3YWAgAUc39
<CrazyLemon> -dv-8Pet1eWNdNC4LE1mKroGek0NLxye0ZE2vQLO_7tzPP01jirwfjMcihPB5ZTa-GJH0PpRqeq6DQX8WdiX853WO1PF-mGXKcAO7raxqxCj89YI42GeajKhQLx4I0Y7_5rLpsXSjeVcp4e_qKalZtWpjpTEtj30A0udtfpvTTPA1Nt1wDmhrX5nY_C6ELuf-8r5d7TRg=w1288-h966-no
<CrazyLemon> holy shit
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/kxH1xe
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> real men don't fur
<CrazyLemon> not some 750g jar for kids
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/TR9fWwi.png
<upd> taj v sorodu z unim k so 2 toni bombonov ukradli
<CrazyLemon> nič nism ukradu..
<CrazyLemon> res pa je da nism niti plačal ...
<upd> a toj si ti lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/moda/prihajajo-kopalke-za-ljubitelje-vezanja-bondage-bikini/398705
<Seniorita> Prihajajo kopalke za ljubitelje vezanja: bondage bikini :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Vsako poletje navdušence nad modnimi smernicami preseneti kakšna nova domislica, sploh ko gre za kopalke. Letos tako prihaja posebna vrsta bikinija - takšen, ki namiguje na spolno prakso vezanja.«
<CrazyLemon> you have to love them japanese inventors
<CrazyLemon> torej..kje naj zdaj najdem kaj je trenutno 'trending' na pašnikih ..movie related ?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ko ni več kat.cr
<matjaz> ni več kat.cr?
<CrazyLemon> trendin/newest/youknowwhatimean
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nope
<CrazyLemon> FBI took it
<CrazyLemon> for ever
<zdobbie> WIU WIU WIU WIU
<matjaz> wat
<zdobbie> THIS IS THE INTERNET POLICE
<matjaz> kdaj pa je blo to?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz par dni nazaj
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: CEASE AND FUCKING DESIST
<matjaz> dang
<CrazyLemon> !g kickass torrents fbi
<Seniorita> KickassTorrents Busted by the FBI Thanks to Apple & Facebook ... http://hypebeast.com/2016/7/kickasstorrents-busted-apple-facebook-fbi
<matjaz> preveč sem na šihtu ffs
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ni bi ravno c&d :D
<CrazyLemon> c&d je preden te zaprejo :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: that was for you
<zdobbie> fur* you
<CrazyLemon> you fur real?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz čaki..še vedno karbonaš?
<matjaz> yup, upam, da ne več dolgo :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj je narobe s karbonom?
<CrazyLemon> greš na titan? :)
<matjaz> nič ni narobe s karbonom, z vodenjem firme pa :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tko je povsod :) no..večinoma :)
<matjaz> 22. smo, jest mam pa 196 ur
<matjaz> ne da se meni :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a imaš plačano teh 196ur ? :)
 * CrazyLemon je delal tudi po 240ur/mesec
<matjaz> mam plačane ja, 240 jih mam vsak mesec
<matjaz> prejšnji 256
<CrazyLemon> kul..so you are loaded pa se pritožuješ kle neki!
<CrazyLemon> da faq man?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> sej ti pravim, ne da se mi :D
<CrazyLemon> sj razumem..money is overrated
<CrazyLemon> right?!?
<matjaz> it kinda really is :D
<CrazyLemon> but seriously..zakaj ne zaposlijo Å¡e koga?
<CrazyLemon> ali je to moto firme.. delaš dokler te ne razkurijo/se prekuriš in pol te zavržejo?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> jest delam na cnc pa računala mam načez + pomagam pri proizvodnji
<matjaz> če bi imel samo eno od the kategorij, je delo za 8 ur
<matjaz> ne zaposli pa ker je vodstvo firme čudno :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb sausage party
<jabuk2> Sausage Party |12 Aug 2016 83 min| Animation, Adventure, Comedy
<jabuk2> An animated movie about one sausage's quest to discover the truth about his existence.
<jabuk2> IMDB:7.5/10 (2,019 glasov) | Tomato: 6.5/10 7 reviews (users: N/A/5 22427 reviews)
<jabuk2> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1700841
<CrazyLemon> this ^
<zdobbie> bad films for bad boys
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgnHgQHW8gs
<Seniorita> "Weird Al" Yankovic "Foil" 07/21/16 - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Weird Al" performs a track from his album Mandatory Fun. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official YouTube channel of late night host...«
<CrazyLemon> New gTLD: off
<CrazyLemon> noice
<CrazyLemon> also noice
<CrazyLemon> New gTLD: duck
<CrazyLemon> duck.off
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobbie> qua.ck?!
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk2> Trenutno se predvaja: KWABS - Into You. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9ht9ykAprg
<zdobbie> mhhh
<matjaz> .yt netsky rio remix
<jabuk2> Netsky - Rio (DJ Marky Summer Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qus5RXuGHG8
<matjaz> nope
<matjaz> .yt netsky macklemore rio remix
<jabuk2> Netsky - Rio Remix (Audio) ft. Macklemore, Digital Farm Animals https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3FquGHm26M
<matjaz> yup
<upd> https://twitter.com/DogeTheDog/status/756569961624014848
<Seniorita> Doge auf Twitter: "Wow So geometry Very triangle Many math Doge is hypotenuse https://t.co/V2MmtNURnF"
<upd> no uni dve deklici sta pozabila povedat
<upd> Neomejen prenos podatkov!
<upd> Pri porabljeni količini 100 GB se hitrost prenosa podatkov zniža na 2/1 Mbit/s.
<upd> to je pa res neomejeno!
<idioterna> ma prov zlo omejen pa tut ni no
<idioterna> 100 giga je ogromn
<idioterna> ce je to na mesec
<upd> ja če bi imel samo zase, yt kuri
<idioterna> upd: a to je slucajno LTE
<idioterna> al pa kej podobnga
<upd> https://www.simobil.si/mobilni-internet/domaci-internet tole so prišli ponujat ja
<Seniorita> Domači internet | Si.mobil
<idioterna> aha ja
<Seniorita> »Obiščite Si.mobilovo spletno trgovino in izkoristite posebne ugodnosti ob nakupu.«
<upd> k so neke nove baze postavili
<idioterna> js mam 300G na mesec prometa v povprecju
<idioterna> sam to na firmi, k se ukvarja z internetom
<idioterna> tko da mogoce ni cist enostavno primerjat
<idioterna> i guess z youtube hitr gre ja
<upd> ja, pri nas je 5 pc jev, 5 telefonov, tablica itd
<upd> vsi na yt, vsi lovdamo itd
<upd> bomo kar na optiko počakali
<idioterna> kok pa racunajo za to
<idioterna> aja sej vidm
<idioterna> ja js dam za 120/10 45 na mesec, sam ni optika
<idioterna> bi rajs dal mal vec da bi mel vecji upload
<idioterna> ampak ne gre
<idioterna> mislm bi komot slo
<idioterna> sam nocjo dat :)
<idioterna> pa itak je ta telemach mal lesen
<idioterna> skos crkuje za par minut
<upd> toj primerna hitrost ja za to ceno
<upd> smo imel telemach tudi ja je crkvalo
 * CrazyLemon is a happy camper @ telekom.si
<CrazyLemon> res ful mal prekinitev
<CrazyLemon> ok..hitrost ni najboljša ampak what can you do
<idioterna> men je siol ip kr dobr delu ja
<idioterna> pa t-2 tut
<idioterna> sam mi loh max 10/2 dostavjo
<idioterna> k je bakr
<CrazyLemon> a imaš sam na voljo bakr ali pa kabl?
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je tale fttn..tko da v teoriji bi lahko imel veliko višjo hitrost
<upd> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5496720804 tak imam jaz po bakru siol
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<Seniorita> »Test your mobile network speed, wherever you may be. Download the free Ookla Speedtest app for iOS, Amazon, Android or Windows Phone.«
<CrazyLemon> upd to vidim da je TV prižgan :D
<upd> ne ni tv ja
<CrazyLemon> aja..js mam tako hitrost ko je tv prižgan :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: optika je 1km stran
<idioterna> ponoc ne morm tok prekopat
<idioterna> podnev bi mi pa tezil
 * CrazyLemon ima omarico z optiko 50m stran
<upd> CrazyLemon, toj ubistvu 4mb paket + nadstandard, pač max kar je šlo
<CrazyLemon> upd sej ne obstaja več 4mb paket..so vsi paketi 10/1
<CrazyLemon> oziroma začne se z 10/1
<CrazyLemon> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5496724606.png
<CrazyLemon> evo..taka je moja hitrost ko je tv prižgan
<upd> ql
<upd> http://www.mojaobcina.si/dobrova-polhov-gradec/novice/obcinske/posodobitve-telekomunikacijskega-omrezja.html
<Seniorita> Posodobitve telekomunikacijskega omrežja - Občina Dobrova-Polhov Gradec - MojaObčina.si
<Seniorita> »Novice Občina Dobrova-Polhov Gradec - Sodobni razvojni trendi pred nas postavljajo izziv: razvoj družbe znanja, ki bo med drugim temeljila na zmogljivi omrežni infrastrukturi elektronskih ... - MojaObčina.si«
<upd> Tudi za naselje Zalog in okolico se pripravljajo rešitve za izgradnjo optičnega omrežja FTTH.
<upd> upam da bo kmalu
<upd> sj optika je že, sam gre direkt do centrale v drugo vas
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kako je pri vas..ampak po naših vaseh je zelo malo ftth
<CrazyLemon> jih to preveč stane..zato naredijo FTTN in gor priklopijo baker in je to to
<upd> ja vrjetno dost stane, karkoli bodo naredil bo bolš, tam do ene 2020
<msev-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/cumulus-weather-app-ubuntu-desktop
<Seniorita> 'Cumulus' — A Desktop Weather App for Linux Desktops - OMG! Ubuntu!
<Seniorita> »Cumulus is a stylish desktop weather app for the Ubuntu desktop. It offers various settings, including an optional Unity Launcher temperature count.«
<msev-> najprej je bil Stromcould - pol so nardil Typhoon - zj je pa Cumulus :D
<msev-> hahaha
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-23
<upd> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk2> Zvečer bodo še nastale krajevne plohe in nevihte. Možni bodo močnejši nalivi in sunki vetra. Ponoči bo pretežno jasno. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 14 do 22 stopinj.
<jabuk2> Jutri se bo nadaljevalo povečini sončno vreme s kakšno vročinsko nevihto. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 27 do 34 stopinj C.
<upd> .morje
<jabuk2> OPOZORILO
<jabuk2> Danes zvečer so ob nevihtah krajevno možni močnejši nalivi, sunki vetra in toča.
<jabuk2> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk2> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<jabuk2> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<dz0ny> .aptf libSDL2_image-2.0.so
<jabuk2> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libSDL2_image-2.0.so > libsdl2-image-dev [not i386]
<jabuk2> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libSDL2_image-2.0.so > libsdl2-image-dev [not amd64]
<dz0ny> .aptf librtmp.so
<jabuk2> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/librtmp.so > librtmp-dev [not i386]
<jabuk2> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/librtmp.so > librtmp-dev [not amd64]
<msev-> Prvi CR7 hotel v Funchalu na Madeiri?
<msev-> Oz !
<msev-> Teli dzihadisti so cist podivjal k da majo polet sezono
<msev-> Polom
<msev-> Pismo kok mam zapolnjen fon
<msev-> In to 2/3 samo aplikacij
<msev-> Hahaha
<msev-> Tale nexus5 s temi bornimi 16gb je cist premal
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96Y8f13WBAE&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> South Park: We've been there - YouTube
<Seniorita> »South Park returns for its historic 20th season Wednesday, September 14 at 10p on Comedy Central.«
<msev-> yang, a ti si že bil na Peci?
<yang> msev-: pod Peco, v dolini Topla
<yang> Pa tudi na drugi strani v Avstriji
<yang> Gor nisem lazil
<msev-> zakon
<msev-> ej yang a slučajn veš kko orange pi ugasnem iz terminala
<msev-> kao shutdown
<msev-> k bom probov izklopt tale switch pa orange pi pa ga kle v sobi prklopt
<msev-> sj bi mogl isto delat ane
<msev-> pač ethernet kabl splitaš pa pol v računalnik pa v orange pi
<msev-> ane
<msev-> pa na mikortiku mam naštiman da orange piju glede na mac address dodeli tist IP k želim
<msev-> tko da bi mogl bit ql
<yang> shutdown -h now
<msev-> sm dal sudo halt
<msev-> mislm da bo to tut uredu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: live
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie it is now
<matjaz> YESTERDAY YOU SAID TOMORROW
<matjaz> JUST ... DO IT!
<lynxlynxlynx> .zahod
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme Kamnik
<jabuk2> ARSO: Letališče Jožeta Pučnika Ljubljana (364m): 31°C @23.07.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 46% vzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:22, Kulminacija: 11:09:11, Sončni zahod: 18:44:00
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 09min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://livestream.com/zivo/BMXLjubljanaRace
<Seniorita> BMX RACE LJUBLJANA OPEN on Livestream
<Seniorita> »Watch vŽIVO.si's BMX RACE LJUBLJANA OPEN on Livestream.com.«
<zdobbie> kva so to neki mali pizdeki
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme krvavec
<jabuk2> ARSO: Krvavec (1740m): 16°C @23.07.2016 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 65% južni veter 2.68 m/s (9.6 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:34:24, Kulminacija: 11:09:29, Sončni zahod: 18:44:34
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 10min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<lynxlynxlynx> purrfect
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28°C @23.07.2016 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 60% severozahodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:40:09, Kulminacija: 11:12:41, Sončni zahod: 18:45:14
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 05min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> not so purrfect
<upd> a se da microsim v sim naredit :D
<upd> https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41SAcp3BgfL._SX300_.jpg tulelele!
<CrazyLemon> upd ja..sj maš adapterje
<upd> da just need to buy it
<CrazyLemon> upd thats the easy part
<sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/app/447820
<Seniorita> Day of Infamy on Steam
<Seniorita> »Experience intense close-quarters WWII infantry combat, from the entrenched shores to the battered streets in Day of Infamy.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.evonide.com/how-we-broke-php-hacked-pornhub-and-earned-20000-dollar/
<sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ne dela link? :)
<sky[x]> opala sej dela :)
<upd_> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-24
<zdobbie> how do u do fellow kids
<zdobbie> https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13718657_1510637028953840_6408572628242626922_n.jpg?oh=019c6c67c970ae19d66c8901cb62f8b3&oe=582DD014
 * CrazyLemon doesn't get it
<zdobbie> k
<CrazyLemon> .apt account-plugin-facebook
<jabuk2> libaccount-plugin-facebook {yakkety}
<jabuk2> account-plugin-facebook {trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<CrazyLemon> .apt appmenu-qt
<jabuk2> appmenu-qt5 {trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk2> appmenu-qt {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<CrazyLemon> hm.. kako pametno je odstranit vse pakete ki so 'rc' oz. take ki so odstranjeni ampak so ostale config datoteke za njimi
<zdobbie> apt-get --purge
<jabuk2> M 1.1 > 2.km JV od BOROVNICE @24/07/2016 12:35:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.91+N,+14.39+E
<CrazyLemon> apt purge*
<CrazyLemon> vem kako odstranit pakete..zanima me kako pametno je to početje :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ne sam en paket..ampak FSE
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l |grep -v "ii " | grep "rc " | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> 278
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje niti ne bi Å¡lo skozi
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher maš kakega, ki nima pametne zadnje izdaje in so uporabili rc
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš ne bi šlo skozi?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/beograd-13-letnico-povozil-avtomobil-medtem-ko-je-brezglavo-lovila-pokemone.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Beograd: 13-letnico povozil avtomobil, medtem ko je brezglavo lovila pokemone
<Seniorita> »V srbski prestolnici se je zgodila prometna nesreča, v kateri je bila udeležena 13-letna deklica. Slednja je lovila pokemone. Ko je enega zagledala na cestišču, je brezglavo pohitela za njim. Stekla je naravnost pred vozilo.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: I'd do it!
<zdobbie> => much smart
<zdobbie> "The only thing Trump ever did to liberate women was to divorce them."
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie then do it!
<zdobbie> don't need to
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie liar
<lynxlynxlynx> ker bo kaka stvar odvisna od teh paketov
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak probaj, saj bo takoj vidno
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Minimalist Web Browser ‘Min’ Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lAv2pQDrYi0/min-web-browser-new-release
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx glede na to da je ostal samo config fajl paketov pa ni več dvomim da je ostal še kak dependency ki ni šel skupaj s paketi
<CrazyLemon> 0 nadgrajenih, 0 na novo nameščenih, 278 bo odstranjenih in 0 ne nadgrajenih.
<CrazyLemon> Po tem opravilu bo porabljenega 0 B dodatnega prostora.
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt purge $(dpkg -l |grep -v "ii " |grep "rc "| awk '{print $2}' | tr '\n' ' ')   uporaba na lastno odgovornost :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: it's live
<lynxlynxlynx> napsy: slučajno sem nekaj brskal po osm
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnja tvoja sprememba se ne ujema s kartami - dejansko je tisti del London na Rudniku
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no way
<zdobbie> yes way
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no way
<CrazyLemon> ob 4ih Å¡tart
<zdobbie> La Course si mel
<zdobbie> dirka za zenske po poljanah
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vem
<zdobbie> inc. Tiff
<CrazyLemon> vem!
<CrazyLemon> sam..prehitro grejo mimo kamer da bi jih lahko človek občudoval!
<dz0ny> systemd will now set the $JOURNAL_STREAM environment variable for all
<dz0ny>           services whose stdout/stderr are connected to the Journal (which
<dz0ny>           effectively means by default: all services).
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> text log days are over
<CrazyLemon> text is overrated
<zdobbie> but how will I debug my programs
<CrazyLemon> hexeditor
<zdobbie> that's how I investigate what instructions my programs compiles to
<zdobbie> u smart-but-not-that-smart-ass
<CrazyLemon> exactly..you'll check those instructions and debug the issues!
<yang> msev-: query
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthoughts/comments/4ubqf3/building_a_computer_is_like_putting_together_a/
<Seniorita> Building a computer is like putting together a really expensive Lego set that you will eventually use to masturbate : Showerthoughts
<Seniorita> »928 points and 37 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/simongeschke/status/757105825567637504
<Seniorita> Simon Geschke auf Twitter: "Things i'm gonna miss next week: having my wash done, getting cheered on by awesome fans, massages for free, the views during the stages."
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/simongeschke/status/757106219630952448
<Seniorita> Simon Geschke auf Twitter: "Things i'm not going to miss: riding my bike, eating when not hungry, hearing dutch 24/7, riding my bike in the rain, pain, riding my bike."
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> ha
<idioterna> wat een something
<zdobbie> dizaaster
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Skype For Linux Alpha Update Adds ‘Close to Tray’, Call Settings, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/01Dc6uojYcE/skype-for-linux-alpha-update-1-2
<yang> Evo, sem pogledal zadnjo etapo tour-a
<yang> To je jasno
<idioterna> kok si boring clovk
<yang> zakaj, a zato k nikol kolesarjenja ne gledam po TV ?
<idioterna> kako nikol
<idioterna> you just said you did
<yang> ja slucajno sem bil pr sosedih pa so tour gledal
<idioterna> ja no evo
<idioterna> boring
<yang> a ti nisi gledal ?
<idioterna> ne
<yang> pol neves kd oje zmagu
<idioterna> ne
<yang> mislim v etapi
<yang> nek nemec
<idioterna> nekak cist nc ne vpliva na moje zivljenje
<idioterna> to kdo zmaga na neki tekmi
<yang> ma jst sem hotu vidt mal Pariz
<idioterna> aha, to je tist
<yang> dobro arhitekturo majo, in ful dobro razporeditev urbanisticno
<idioterna> ja, ful dobro
<idioterna> zato se na faksih na primeru pariza ucijo kako se ne dela urbanizma
<yang> hahaha
<yang> whatever
<yang> a to ti tvoja pravi, k je iz foha ?
<yang> naj se raje ucijo iz primera ljubljane ?
<idioterna> vpras blayota, k je studiru arhitekturo
<idioterna> ja, o fuzinah se ucijo kot o primeru kvalitetnega urbanizma, kar tut je
<idioterna> tut v tujini se ucijo isto
<yang> ja razporeditev centra je v zvezdo
<idioterna> to je pr vseh starih mestih
<yang> vidis, da v centru pariza je samo stara gradnja, potem pa je moderni del La Defense, k je cca. 15 km ven
<idioterna> 15km?
<yang> ni tko k v LJ k je staro+moderno skupaj
<idioterna> la defense je 15 minut pes
<idioterna> to ni 15km
<idioterna> 5km je od slavoloka zmage
<yang> dobro 5, 15...tam nekje
<idioterna> v ljubljani tut nism nobene moderne bajte vidu v starem jedru
<yang> na copovi mas mcdonalds
<yang> pa maximarket pr ursulinskem samostanu
<yang> pa metalko
<yang> na starem trgu pa...niti ne
<idioterna> to pa res ni staro mestno jedro
<idioterna> v louvru mas stekleno piramido, ampak to te ne mot
<idioterna> sam v ljubljani bi bil problem
<yang> tista piramida je iz 666 stranic
<idioterna> sploh si ne predstavlam kaj nej bi to pomenil
<yang> ja nc sam statistika
<idioterna> tista piramida ma 4 strani
<yang> 666 ploskev ima
<idioterna> mozno, a to je pomembno
<idioterna> zgleda da so te nategnil
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louvre_Pyramid#Urban_legend_of_666_panes
<Seniorita> Louvre Pyramid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> t consists of 603 rhombus-shaped and 70 triangular glass segments.
<yang> aha
<yang> zgleda urban legend
<yang> ja zgleda da od da vinci code, so potem pisali
<idioterna> zgleda da ze od 80s
<yang> cudno da jih noben ni prestel
<yang> mitterand je dal zgtraditi to
<idioterna> to tut ni res
<yang> http://he.net/Colocation-in-Fremont-CA/
<Seniorita> Colocation in Fremont or San Jose - Hurricane Electric Internet Services
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ..as vido
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/13-letno-deklico-v-beogradu-hudo-poskodoval-avtomobil-med-igranjem-pokemona-go/398807
<Seniorita> 13-letno deklico v Beogradu hudo poškodoval avtomobil med igranjem Pokemona Go :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »V Beogradu se je v soboto med igranjem igre Pokemon Go hudo ponesrečila 13-letna deklica, ki jo je zbil avtomobil, ko je stekla za likom iz igre.«
<msev-> neugodno
<msev-> že "naši" skoraj umirajo
<msev-> a je kdo od vs že jedu uno Jakobovo pokrovačo :D
<msev-> kašn okus ma?
<CrazyLemon> po piščancu
<msev-> a me hecaš
<msev-> a res :D
<msev-> A je k škamp a bl k kšna klapavica haha
<yang> heh včeraj sem videl vložene školjke prodajajo od klapavic do nekaterih drugih v trgoviniu
<yang> pravijo da školjke so dobre, če so sveže, pri starih pa se lahko zastrupiš
<yang> hehe Imgur lahko s pokemonom flagas
<msev-> fuj
<msev-> vložene
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13775567_10208240441747497_1546676722061888766_n.jpg?oh=b26326d929d003a401623a9ea337f0a6&oe=583270ED
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: What Apps Do You Wish Linux Had, Or Can’t Find a Replacement For?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9iWJGCk3MWk/what-app-do-you-miss-on-linux-desktop
<msev-> a ma kdo od vs naštudiran za kok časa je treba piksno dt v zamrzovalnik
<msev-> da je mrzla ne pa zaledenela
<upd> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-17
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg73GKm7GgI
<jabuk> LA Speed Check - YouTube
<b4d> hi
<napsy_> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> dz0ny: ste se zivi?
<speed-> ahoj
<matjaz> MONDAI
<matjaz> HYPE
<b4d> mmmmhmmm
<b4d> :D
<matjaz> v petek sem naročil očala, danes pridejo
<matjaz> iz Å panije
<matjaz> gg
<b4d> hawkers very good
<b4d> meni so poslali v 3 dneh
<matjaz> točno te
<b4d> en boljsih nakupov
<b4d> imam ene ray ban, pa to moras nonstop pazit pa gore dole
<b4d> te pa boli te neka stvar kaj se dogaja z njimi
<b4d> pa po enem letu se kr dobro drzijo
<b4d> no ce gres plavat v slano vodo z njimi jih le speri
<dz0ny> slax0r: yes
<b4d> meni je sol ostala po robovih pa najedla tale reflektiven premaz
<b4d> :D
<matjaz> glej, za tako ceno lahko čez eno leto spet nove kupim, ni panike :)
<zdobbie> jebenti, sami smekerji
<matjaz> it0s how we roll
<matjaz> it's*
<b4d> :D
<b4d> matjaz: katere si vzel?
<b4d> jaz sem ugotovil, da se premium ne splaca
<b4d> te osnovne plasticne so zakon
<matjaz> carbon black clear blue one
<matjaz> 25e
<matjaz> pa ene rose gold :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: sem slisal zjutraj po radiu da image nenormalno vrocino danes zjutraj
<zdobbie> .vreme Babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 15.6°C @17.07.2017 6:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:30:05, Kulminacija: 13:09:02, Sončni zahod: 20:47:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 17min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> slax0r: :D
<dz0ny> kr mray je blo zjutraj ja
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VziCR2XKgH8
<jabuk> Speeding - YouTube
<zdobbie> se hujs k idioterna
<idioterna> ma ta folk s puntici se povsod tlac
<idioterna> pol pa se recejo "nism presirok, ce kamjon mim pride!"
<slax0r> tudi jaz nisem predebel ce se skoz vrata pridem
<zdobbie> in drzavno mejo!
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbcjSZH7c0A
<jabuk> Downhill - YouTube
<slax0r> dz0ny: ti divjak ti
<zdobbie> dz0ny: mas go pro, al kej drugega?
<slax0r> went pro
<dz0ny> gopro
<matjaz> dz0ny, fajn overlay
<lowk3y> re
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/pfvuwi36g1az.png
<robert0> hi
<b4d> aloha
<napsy_> re
<zdobbie> pe
<slax0r> te
<robert0> how r you?
<slax0r> madona se ga vlece danes
<robert0> hi, do you use telegram?
<dz0ny> no, why are you asking?
 * slax0r checks his calendar
<slax0r> yup... stil 21st century
<dz0ny> slax0r: not that one :D
<slax0r> still*
<robert0> i need a help with telegram
<dz0ny> i think better channel would be #telegram
<matjaz> even better, #signal
<robert0> many thanks
<robert0> who use bolha si?
<zdobbie> LUL FaZe LUL
<sasa84> hejhou! :)
<slax0r> hellou sasa84
<slax0r> si mi pa kar visok cilj postavla :)
<slax0r> no saj, letos sem tak mislil na en 54.8km ride it
<slax0r> mogoce se ga malo podaljsam :)
 * sasa84 BO Å LA POL NA 70!
<sasa84> slax0r: sorči, sam nism mogla bit 4...to je kao nehvaležno mesto
<slax0r> to ruto sem si na zacetku naredil ze: https://www.strava.com/routes/8607379
<slax0r> kao cilj za letos
<sasa84> dejte mal klepetat z robert0 ... prijazen fant :P
<slax0r> se mam nekih 22km :)
<slax0r> mogoce jo raztegnem malo severno cez hribe
<sasa84> sam veš...sem bla pa naslednje dop pa kar mal zmatrna... sej noge me niso bolele, ampak bl k cunja
<sasa84> :)
<slax0r> ma na drugi dan niti nisem bil toliko
<slax0r> zvecer sem pa kar zaspal
<slax0r> se veter mi je fajn pri vzponu pihal direkt v obraz
<sasa84> jaz si bom mogoče dala res tanjš gume
<slax0r> kaksne mas zdaj?
<slax0r> jaz sem v petek ga posral vse kar sem lahko...
<slax0r> veter je pihal, dez je sel celo pot, zadnjo gumo sem pozabil dopumpat, zabluzil sem...2x...
<slax0r> sem mislil da se bo vecer vlilo pa sem sel ze prej, zvecer pa blo tako fino, mirno
<sasa84> https://www.schwalbe.com/en/offroad-reader/smart-sam.html
<jabuk> Smart Sam - Schwalbe Professional Bike Tires
<sasa84> Schwalbe Smart Sam / 700x42C / 50 TPI
<slax0r> a offroad mas?
<sasa84> bl krampaste kt ne so :)
<sasa84> https://maxisport.si/trgovina/sestavni-deli-koles/mtb-treking-komponente/plasci-tr/plasc-continental-speed-ride-700x42.html
<jabuk> Plašč Continental SPEED RIDE 700x42 - Plašči za treking kolesa - MTB / treking komponente - Sestavni deli koles - Trgovina
<sasa84> kej tazga bi blo verjetno bolš
<jabuk> <p>Speed Ride je pla&scaron;č namenjen trdim podlagam, diamantno oblikovan profil skrbi za nizek hrup in kotalni upor na asfaltiranih podlagah ter dober oprijem na utrjenem makadamu in kolovozih. </p><p></p><p><strong>Značilnosti:</s
<slax0r> verjetno ze :)
<dz0ny> msev-: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mobvoi/ticwatch-s-and-e-a-truly-optimized-smartwatch
<sasa84> slax0r: včeri je prišel brat od striceve žene.. pinarello cestak, elektronsko se menjajo brzine, lahek pa kot pero
<slax0r> sasa84: mja...dal je pa verjetno toliko kot jaz za avto
<slax0r> jaz vec kot kakih 1000-1500 ne dam
<dz0ny> yt down
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/z5wovC7.png
<slax0r> no it's not
<sasa84> bickl star 5 let...baje je bil takrat 4.5 jurjev
<sasa84> slax0r: za nasledn bickl bova dala več... pa bova probala zdobbie pa idioterna nabit na stravi :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon že tko in tko neseva na ponyu :P
<slax0r> oz. "ga peljeva scat" ali kako
<slax0r> ma ne, ne dam vec za bicikl :)
<slax0r> za 4.5 mam bicikl, pa en zelo lep in zelo dolg dopust :P
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> pa to z avionom, ne z biciklom :P
<sasa84> pej dz0ny ...a ste mel dns res sam 2 stopinji?
<slax0r> sem ga ze vprasal ce so se zivi ja ;)
<sasa84> porkaduš, dejte dz0ny na sonce postavt, da se bo odtajal!
<dz0ny> mhm
<slax0r> saj so ze vajeni
<slax0r> je skoz tak mrzlo tam
<slax0r> samo je plina za ogenj pod termometri zmanjkalo
<slax0r> potem pa panika po sloveniji
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> sej nova vas tud
<dz0ny> aka bloška planota
<sasa84> brrrrr :)
<sasa84> tam morš met sred julija nogavčke pa rokavčke in zimsko funkcijsko perilo
<slax0r> zimsko funkcijsko preilo, aka "duge gate?"
<sasa84> dej no slax0r .... zdej sva kolesarja, morva uporablat ta prave besede
<sasa84> ne flaška, ampak bidon, ...
<sasa84> sej veš kok to gre
<sasa84> zadnč en razlaga bovvden gor, bovden dol... pa kwa vraga to je... pa zajla :)
<sasa84> oz un na konc zajle
<sasa84> :)
<slax0r> zaj bi rabil eno zajlo
<slax0r> da bi al sebe obesil al pa nekoga tukaj
<slax0r> jebemti idiote
<slax0r> cel dan sel lepo po zlu
<slax0r> FUUU
<slax0r> drugace pa bowden ni cep na koncu zajle, ampak kar cela zajla, z ovojem in vsem vred :P
<slax0r> tisti zakljucek je nipple se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> nipple so zaključki špic
<CrazyLemon> na obroču of course :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: naah, sam bl se stisneš k ženi
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: tudi mozno :)
<slax0r> samo sem skoraj preprcan da je tut za zajle zakljucek nipl
<CrazyLemon> slax0r might be..vem da je sasa84 zakljucek tudi nipl
<slax0r> to je tudi res
<lynxlynxlynx> .ping
<CrazyLemon> .pong
<lynxlynxlynx> nč mi ne dela od neta razen irca :s
<CrazyLemon> dns issues?
<lynxlynxlynx> delno wifi router, ampak tud prek kabla delne težave
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: LOL
<sasa84> a mislš, da mam niple do tal oz. tak pušap, da mi gre čez glavo? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne gledat horizontalno ampak vertikalno!
 * sasa84 pogleda svoj vamp... 
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: prav imaš, vamp ni večji od noplov!
<CrazyLemon> a tko
<sasa84> niplov
<CrazyLemon> no..vsaj neki :>
<sasa84> zto pa kolesarm... da bo vsaj rit fit :P
<lynxlynxlynx> niti ping ipjev ne dela
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je irc ena čarovnija :D
<CrazyLemon> irs is persistant mofo :)
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. remi car https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRcrsHro6xI
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala za link
<lynxlynxlynx> sem ugotovil, da dns samo delno ne dela
<lynxlynxlynx> the plot thickens
<lynxlynxlynx> načeloma: kar gre preko ssl je ok, kar ne pa sploh ne
<CrazyLemon> soft reset?
<lynxlynxlynx> česa?
<CrazyLemon> modema? routerja? vsega vmes? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, ja, itak - bom tako kmalu obupal nad mehko rešitvijo
<CrazyLemon> a je kak film za prečekirat?
<CrazyLemon> že dolgo nism nič gledal
<sasa84> silence
<sasa84> poletje v Å¡koljki CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej..nehi
<CrazyLemon> smth from 2017 pls
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/debn-trening
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kasne filme mas pa ti rad
<CrazyLemon> comedy, sci-fi, action
<CrazyLemon> i think
<zdobbie> tfc.mp4
<idioterna> hmm.
<idioterna> a to mora bit vse hkrati?
<CrazyLemon> not necessary
<zdobbie> Madagascar 2
<CrazyLemon> old
<CrazyLemon> [17:29:41] <CrazyLemon>: smth from 2017 pls
<zdobbie> Madagascar 3
<CrazyLemon> [18:03:19] <CrazyLemon>: old
<CrazyLemon> [18:03:27] <CrazyLemon>: [17:29:41] <CrazyLemon>: smth from 2017 pls
<zdobbie> Frozen
<CrazyLemon> [17:37:19] <CrazyLemon>: comedy, sci-fi, action
<zdobbie> Comedy? check
<zdobbie> Sci-fi? obvious
<zdobbie> Action? you betcha
<CrazyLemon> frozen is drama
<zdobbie> just let it go
<zdobbie> let it GO
<CrazyLemon> i can't i fudging can't
<zdobbie> sad!
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/J3rQ_vjfKAA?t=598
<jabuk> Building The ULTIMATE HTPC! (Part 1) - YouTube
<jabuk> Building The ULTIMATE HTPC! (Part 1) ⇨ Sponsor Link - Corsair Vengeance RGB DDR4: http://bit.ly/PHCorsairRGB2 PARTS - AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 3.6GHz 6-Core Process...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> evo ti cheap ram..a youtuber with 600k subs is using it!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5013056/
<jabuk> Dunkirk (2017) - IMDb
<jabuk> Directed by Christopher Nolan.With Fionn Whitehead, Kenneth Branagh, Mark Rylance, Tom Hardy. Allied soldiers from Belgium, the British Empire and France are surrounded by the German army and evacuated during a fierce battle in World War II.
<_upd_> kako je z optičnim kablom če se zalomi a je še ok
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-18
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> sem poslusal zdaj po radiju, da sta spet neka dva heroja nabunkala nekega 26 letnika in video objavila na FB
<slax0r> zdaj se pa zagovarjata, da sta bila vinjena in nista vedela kaj sta delala
<slax0r> wtf?!
<slax0r> ce pa jaz koga samo malo ruknem pa napiham 0.0001 prek meje, pa sem tretiran kot najvecji zlocinec
<slax0r> a ko pa nisi v avtu pa je alkohol lahko zagovor?
<slax0r> s/avtu/vozilu
<idioterna> dejva se napit pa jih greva na elektriko prklopt
<slax0r> no sicer pa, tudi ce naju dajo v cuzo, sem tudi slisal da kradijo novi hotel za zapornike
<idioterna> they die and we walk free
<slax0r> "kjer jim bo na voljso marsikaj"
<idioterna> aha
<slax0r> od igralnic, lastnih prodajaln, se garsonjere za druzinske obiske
<idioterna> kok hitr net je?
<slax0r> to pa ni bilo javljeno
<slax0r> ampak verjetno plenty
<slax0r> s/kradijo/gradijo (wtf?)
<idioterna> najbrz je gigabit do arnesa
<idioterna> k je izobrazevalna ustanova
<b4d> jutro
<idioterna> o
<b4d> dans smo pa aktivni D:
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> je ze prav dolgcas gledat v neaktiven kanal
<speed-> ja vmes tudi treba delat ne
<speed-> :d
<slax0r> od dela se je konj crknil
<slax0r> ne vem kdo je zadnjic vse sodeloval v YT/PH hover video preview talk: http://i.imgur.com/Q4TeB0h.jpg
<b4d> :D
<napsy_> pwned
<matjaz> when the going gets tough, the tough get going
<matjaz> but not FaZe
<CrazyLemon> look at this static guy...being all reverse
<CrazyLemon> amm..v vtičnici mam vtičnico z stikalom
<CrazyLemon> ko vključim stikalo
<CrazyLemon> mi vrže vn varovalko :D
<CrazyLemon> shitty switch/plug?
<zdobbie> ne vkljucit stikala
<CrazyLemon> če ne vključim pol ni elektrike
<CrazyLemon> če ni elektrike pol tale shitty nvidia ne bo freeznila
<zdobbie> solutions all around
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: al pa preveč na enkrat
<dz0ny> mogoče je pa fit stikalo bl nežno :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v smislu preveč W naenkrat?
<CrazyLemon> na to stikalo je itak priklopljen razdelilec od pcja + tv
<dz0ny> preveč
<dz0ny> amperov
<dz0ny> vključ stikalo
<dz0ny> pol pa počasi dodajaj porabnike
<dz0ny> če bo vse okej pol je stikalo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma niso to heavy uporabniki
<CrazyLemon> 200W max PC
<dz0ny> ni fora v tem
<dz0ny> fit je tokovni regulator
<CrazyLemon> fit ali fid??
 * CrazyLemon confused
<CrazyLemon> js govorim o tem stikalu http://www.emos-si.si/zbozi-obrazek/1925030040-vticnica-s-stikalom-schuko/0
<zdobbie> emos-si.si
<zdobbie> n1
<CrazyLemon> a nisi vidu da piše tudi zbozi obrazek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> nisem
<zdobbie> ke ne klikam na take smesne linke!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: varovalka don't care bout yo W
<slax0r> amperaza je vazna
<slax0r> do as dz0ny said
<slax0r> pomeci vse porabnike ven
<slax0r> vklopi stikalo
<slax0r> pocasi dodajaj
<slax0r> find culprit
<slax0r> ce lahko vse normalno dodas in se nic ne zgodi, potem je faulty switch
<slax0r> btw, zakaj pa mas to vticnico z stikalom?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ker mi je lažje vse izključit s tem stikalom ki je pri roki
<CrazyLemon> when the po-po come
<slax0r> that's...
<slax0r> what?!
<dz0ny> jizz
<CrazyLemon> what
<CrazyLemon> https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/us/po-po
<jabuk> po-po - definition of po-po in English | Oxford Dictionaries
<jabuk> the police Meaning, pronunciation, example sentences, and more from Oxford Dictionaries
<slax0r> I know what po-po is
<CrazyLemon> [14:54:18] <slax0r>: that's...
<CrazyLemon> [14:54:19] <slax0r>: what?!
 * CrazyLemon is confused again
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a izkljucujes vse stvari ponoci ali kako?
<slax0r> why?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ker sedaj spim v isti sobi kot je pc?
<slax0r> ja sure sure, ugasnes, samo zakaj iz elektrike? :)
<zdobbie> sparamo!
<zdobbie> ves kolk ledice porabjo
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zato ker me moti 'zvok' ki ga oddaja sub
<CrazyLemon> ledic pa ni
<CrazyLemon> sub pa ma en tak low sounding hum :D
<CrazyLemon> no..sej je lučka na subu ampak sm jo prelepu s trakom..tko kot stikalo na vtičnici :D
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> ti si kot moja zena
<slax0r> bog nedaj da kera ledica sveti v spalnici
<CrazyLemon> its annoying :)
<CrazyLemon> sj ta od tvja me ne moti
<CrazyLemon> ni tok bright
<slax0r> ja pa kaj mata za corat ponoci po sobi? zapri oci pa spi :D
<CrazyLemon> aaa tour je
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wtf dude..y no reminder
<zdobbie> dva tedna in pol po zacetku dirke nej jst za tabo laufam in te pred TV posiljam? Japajade.
<slax0r> wait
<slax0r> limun je zamudil tour de france?
<CrazyLemon> ne..zamudil sm 40min današnje etape
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> se mi je zdelo malo cudno
<CrazyLemon> https://shiptracker.shodan.io/
<jabuk> Ship Tracker - powered by Shodan
<CrazyLemon> i dont get this ^
<zdobbie> did you mean: sheeptracker.io
<slax0r> like air radar, but for ships?
<CrazyLemon> ampak glej N. America
<CrazyLemon> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jul/14/long-working-days-can-cause-heart-problems-study-says
<jabuk> Long working days can cause heart problems, study says | Science | The Guardian
<jabuk> Chances of developing irregular heartbeat – atrial fibrillation – spikes up considerably with working more than 55 hours a week, research shows
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, what's not to get?
<slax0r> ja, NA is there
<slax0r> point?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj so ladje znotraj NA in ne na morju?
<matjaz> potujejo?
<matjaz> so v bazah?
<matjaz> parkiranje na rekah?
<matjaz> pa ni jih sploh veliko na celini
<zdobbie> ja to pa ne mors!
<zdobbie> reski redarji ne pustijo!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ampak jih sploh ni na morju! okrog NA!
<CrazyLemon> is this ship tracker tracking ships that are not in water?
<slax0r> shiptoast tracker
<matjaz> hm, ful jih imajo v tujini zgleda
<CrazyLemon> primerjaj tist zemljevid s tem https://www.marinetraffic.com/
<CrazyLemon> yuge difference! yuge!
<matjaz> dude ...
<matjaz> to so vojaške ladje
<CrazyLemon> 95k vojaških ladij?
<slax0r> .yt lonely island boat
<jabuk> The Lonely Island - I'm On A Boat (Explicit Version) ft. T-Pain https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avaSdC0QOUM
<CrazyLemon> in večina jih je inland NA?
<matjaz> momak, rdeče so ladje
<matjaz> zeleno pa oporišla/baze/pristanišča etc
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a nas navy gumenjak je tudi na tem radaru?
<CrazyLemon> so..tracking oporišča ter pristanišča? :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r en je v beogradu :D
<matjaz> nizozemci majo svašta
<matjaz> pa italijani
<CrazyLemon> fake news
<slax0r> bestn ews
<slax0r> best news*
<slax0r> ffs
<CrazyLemon> kaj je s tabo danes?
<CrazyLemon> dasNOTkeyboard maš?
<matjaz> a maš ti tud novo tipkovnco?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj maš ti novo?
<matjaz> sej pravm da si me zanč zjebu
<slax0r> v sluzbi sem
<matjaz> sm jo naroču
<CrazyLemon> js?
<slax0r> mam neko cherry cheap shit non mechanical tipkovnico
<matjaz> ti ja, k si me sprašval za tipkovnce
<CrazyLemon> spraševal že..sam nič pametnega ni bilo
<CrazyLemon> za normaln dnar :D
<matjaz> jah, jest sm FIlcota naroču
<zdobbie> who needs a keyboard tho
<slax0r> define normaln dnar
<CrazyLemon> < 150€
<slax0r> za bicikl bi pa dal 15000+ ...
<slax0r> in za <150 dobis dask
<matjaz> če daš poštnino stran, tud Filcota
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne bi dal
<CrazyLemon> bicikl max. 1500€
<CrazyLemon> disk zavore + 105 group
<matjaz> .yt kučka
<jabuk> KUČKA - Honey [Official Music Video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLEP0ceIc88
<matjaz> .yt kučka flume
<jabuk> Flume - Hyperreal feat. Kučka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPc-oWXEhQQ
<matjaz> ^
<zdobbie> .yt flume smoke retribution
<jabuk> Flume - Smoke & Retribution feat. Vince Staples & Kučka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fAzM5cI5FM
<zdobbie> also kucka
<matjaz> ta je tud kul ja
<CrazyLemon> slax0r
<CrazyLemon> https://www.canyon.com/en-si/road/endurace/endurace-al-disc-6-0.html
<jabuk> CANYON | ENDURACE: Comfort, adventure, performance: choose three with the Endurace
<jabuk> For anyone who has never used disc brakes on a road bike, trying will be believing once you jump on the comfortable Endurace AL DISC 6.0 road bike.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rosebikes.si/bike/rose-pro-sl-disc-2000-hydraulic-bike-now/aid:891931
<jabuk> ROSE PRO SL DISC-2000 HYDRAULIC BIKE NOW! – vse kar potrebuješ! | ROSE Bikes
<jabuk> ROSE PRO SL DISC-2000 HYDRAULIC BIKE NOW! pri ROSE Bikes. ★ Zanesljiva storitev ★ Hitra dostava ★ Preko 100 let družinske tradicije. Prepričaj se!
<CrazyLemon> neki takega bi kupu - če bi že kaj hotel :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sexy
<slax0r> I want one now
<CrazyLemon> slax0r checkout is one click away
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> so is my death
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.canyon.com/en-si/road/endurace/endurace-cf-sl-disc-8-0.html
<jabuk> CANYON | ENDURACE: Take the Endurace CF SL DISC 8.0 if you have an itch to explore dirt roads
<jabuk> Feel comfortable enough to spend long ideal days on your bike, while still feeling like you are on a racing bike, intent on going as fast as you can with the Endurace CF SL DISC 8.0.
<CrazyLemon> evo..če bi raje karbon :)
<slax0r> zdaj tako cist res, za nekega amatera, nima veze ali je disk ali obicna zavora, ali?
<slax0r> koliko so pa kaj razlike v ceni?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r bl mal je razlika v ceni
<CrazyLemon> večja je razlika v teži
<CrazyLemon> tam..+200g recimo
<slax0r> meni pa res vsak gram igra vlogo ja :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://sealps.com/join/
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 8.km  J od JELÅ AN @18/07/2017 16:11:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.43+N,+14.31+E
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny old :)
<CrazyLemon> že večkrat so meli treninge
<CrazyLemon> kronometer bo v hrib na korte :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xXwQQZGE1U
<jabuk> Cheap $45 Mechanical Keyboard Round Up! - YouTube
<jabuk> Thanks to Blue Apron for sponsoring this video! First 100 people will get three free meals on their first Blue Apron order here! http://cook.ba/2v14Wto You a...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JMCgVFYAqQ
<jabuk> Katerine - Moustache - YouTube
<jabuk> Music video by Katerine performing Moustache. (C) 2011 Barclay
<CrazyLemon> you guys will love this one
<_upd_> warning: deleting object of polymorphic class type 'QCPDataContainer<QCPGraphData>' which has non-virtual destructor might cause undefined behaviour [-Wdelete-non-virtual-dtor] :d
<zdobbie_> virtual ~QCPDataContainer
<_upd_> yes :)
<zdobbie_> .yt fargo i can help
<jabuk> Planet Wyh - Short Movie from Fargo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQsT4pz1tmQ
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qab3TMg42k
<jabuk> The Disaster Artist | Official Teaser Trailer HD | A24 - YouTube
<jabuk> SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/A24subscribe Based on Greg Sestero’s best-selling tell-all about the making of Tommy Wiseau's cult-classic disasterpiece The Room (“...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> looks like a good movie
<dz0ny> https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/6o2lc3/microsoft_is_hiring_go_engineers_to_work_on/
<jabuk> Microsoft is Hiring Go engineers to work on Kubernetes : golang
<jabuk> I'm an engineer on the Azure containers team, formerly an engineer at Deis (which was acquired by Microsoft). We're looking for Go engineers to...
<CrazyLemon> a si ga DMjal?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> I'm quite happy where I work now
<zdobbie_> but you'd be happier at Microsoft?
 * zdobbie_ prepares the /kick
<dz0ny> https://entethalliance.org/enterprise-ethereum-alliance-becomes-worlds-largest-open-source-blockchain-initiative/
<jabuk> Enterprise Ethereum Alliance
<jabuk> The Enterprise Ethereum Alliance connects Fortune 500 enterprises, startups, academics, and technology vendors with Ethereum subject matter experts.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2050.00, low: 1850.80, high: 2059.00, bid: 2050.00, ask: 2051.00
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> also..gnome-shell crashed
<CrazyLemon> kdo bi si  mislu
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ..neki zate
<CrazyLemon> http://safetype.com/index.php?id_product=1&controller=product
<jabuk> SafeType™ ergonomic keyboard - SafeType
<jabuk> The SafeType™ ergonomic keyboard is the first keyboard that solves the problems of pronation, dorsal flexion and ulnar deviation that occur while working on a conventional keyboard. This is the US / International version which is only available in black. Other language models are only available from our European warehouse.This keyboard comes with a 30-day-money-back-guarantee*. 
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-19
<zdobbie> MAYDAY MAYDAY http://i.imgur.com/nW6HdZV.gifv
<b4d> jutro
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, I disagree
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<zdobbie> matjaz: as vidu
<matjaz> zdobbie, koga/kaj?
<zdobbie> Gambit 3-0
<zdobbie> BIG 3-0
<matjaz> WAT
<zdobbie> *legends*
<idioterna> c'est tous francais pour moi
<matjaz> tud NaVi pa mouz pušnili
<matjaz> wat
<idioterna> it's all french to me.
<slax0r> Na'Vi?
<matjaz> slax0r, ne Stargate
<slax0r> staregate?
<zdobbie> NATUS VINCERE
<slax0r> zdobbie: ofc
<slax0r> ceprav...vsak izmed nas se je rodil zato ker je ze zmagal
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> slax0r: \o/ /o\ \o/
<slax0r> YMCA?
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> jutri zjutraj pa bicikl \o/
<slax0r> komaj cakam
<sasa84> o-o|
<sasa84> o˘-o|
<sasa84> eh :P
<sasa84> jaz mam pa žlahto na obisku...in nimam cajta za bicikl!
<sasa84> ddamn
<sasa84> slax0r: ta teden ti mogoče prepustim 3. mesto
<slax0r> kje pa pise da ne ciljam na 1. mesto? da vrzem limuna in zdobbie iz prestola
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: have a Tour notification
<zdobbie> Roglic bezi
<slax0r> matjaz: http://i.imgur.com/wpCq7ii.jpg
<slax0r> to si narocil?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie and now?
<matjaz> go rogla go!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: still
<zdobbie> pal je pjeb na prvem klancu
<CrazyLemon> wat
<matjaz> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/20106674_1381743371904154_4055085496827354485_n.jpg?oh=23fa631bd17b487f08dbde9be38c8b69&oe=5A0833A8
<zdobbie> VAI VAI
<CrazyLemon> chapeau
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/x0rz/status/887243369012973568
<jabuk> x0rz on Twitter: "Duuuuuude, default creds everywhere. I'm connected to a motherfucking ship as admin right now. Hacking ships is easy 😏 https://t.co/UmLPIveTah"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/NOSsport/status/887408497264123904
<jabuk> NOS Sport on Twitter: "Alles en iedereen moet wijken voor Michael Matthews. Onder politiebegeleiding wordt hij naar zijn hotel gereden. "Hoe gaaf is dat!" https://t.co/AfPbpEK28T"
<zdobbie> 2nd coolest thing
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 25.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 26.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.2°C @19.07.2017 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% severnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:42, Kulminacija: 13:12:28, Sončni zahod: 20:49:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 13min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> twopl
<speed-> kdaj bo ce ne zaj :)
<CrazyLemon> nikol
<CrazyLemon> n'kol!
<speed-> nigdar
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q7ZVXOU3kM
<jabuk> 010 Abandoned Soviet Space Shuttles - YouTube
<jabuk> NL and ENG subs ! Sorry for not uploading for a while, 30% of my footage shot here was corrupt. It took a lot of time to retrieve a bit of the material. Our ...
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> wrong link
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc2t-QJvCGo
<jabuk> Canada's Controversial Seal Hunt: The Politics of Food - YouTube
<jabuk> The Canadian seal hunt has been a controversial issue for decades. Animal rights groups clamor for its end while families in Nunavut, Newfoundland, and the M...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/12-000-hrvaskih-maturantov-ni-znalo-izracunati-preproste-naloge/428064
<jabuk> 12.000 hrvaških maturantov ni znalo izračunati preproste naloge :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Kar polovici hrvaških maturantov ni uspelo rešiti preproste matematične naloge, kar je sprožilo številne negativne komentarje o ravni znanja in izobraževalnem sistemu v državi.
<zdobbie> A
<CrazyLemon> bravo!
<zdobbie> suck it
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-20
<b4d> hi
<zdobbie> ho
<napsy_> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Funsports.Kolesarski.Center/posts/10154975444368074
<jabuk> OBVESTILO!Danes nam je v Koprski... - Funsports - Kolesarski center | Facebook
<jabuk> OBVESTILO!Danes nam je v Koprski poslovalnici neznanec odtujil gorsko kolo TREK Remedy 8 2017 v 21,5 velikosti okvirja. Vsi, ki bi morda imeli...
<CrazyLemon> thats an expensive bike right there
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/diski/sandisk-sdd-disk-plus-g26-240-gb-sata3
<jabuk> SanDiskSSD disk Plus G26, 240 GB, SATA3 (SDSSDA-240G-G26)| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Dostopen Sandisk SSD Plus 240 GB SATA III, SSD disk z visoko hitrostjo prenosa podatkov. Branje poteka pri 530 MB/s, pisanje pa 440 Mb/s. Do 20× hitrejši od standardnih trdih diskov.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2027.57, low: 1923.00, high: 2075.00, bid: 2024.20, ask: 2027.56
<slax0r> BUY BUY BUY
<zdobbie> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Jul2017/590983af55_61949871.jpg
<napsy_> only in posnia
<napsy_> bosnia*
<CrazyLemon> but its croatia :)
<slax0r> no, it's posnika
<slax0r> wtf
<slax0r> posnia*
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> dude..get a keyboard :D
<speed-> POSNJAK
<slax0r> limunova kopalnica http://i.imgur.com/5XhQDMw.jpg
<idioterna> dz0ny: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3gKqMLJU7c
<CrazyLemon> niga pls..thats a MTB
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/finestmarxman/status/887164970655338496/photo/1
<jabuk> ☭Marx Headroom☭ on Twitter: "McDonald's and Visa partner to show how you can "live" off of minimum wage. Note the two jobs and no heating: https://t.co/p0w2N61kSC"
<zdobbie> kvaj pa za jest
<CrazyLemon> p'ščanc (krilca & bedrca) + solata
<zdobbie> fffffff
<matjaz> ajde, kdo ima Android appe v CI/CD pipelineih?
<matjaz> roke gor!
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/03ROV.gif
<speed-> dvigni roke, pridi gor ?
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> cega?
<slax0r> CI/CD
<slax0r> to se pri php nismo jemali
<zdobbie> C se pokrajsa ...
<slax0r> I/D ?
<zdobbie> ????
<zdobbie> isto neumno: pozabu sem pin na backup tulifonu
<slax0r> aja, ti si pri matematicni operaciji :)
<pitastrudl> wow
<pitastrudl> kak mu je to uspel CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> a niso tko montirani da jih moraš dol odšraufat ?
<pitastrudl> sem bil pr njih zadnjič ko sem pelal kolo da zamenajo zračnico
<pitastrudl> kokr vem je bil ta takoj spredi pred vhodom
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobbie> kje ste/niste!
<dz0ny> v hladu/na soncu
<idioterna> dz0ny: a si vidu
<idioterna> no, sem uploadal
<idioterna> https://github.com/idioterna/doomoverlay
<jabuk> GitHub - idioterna/doomoverlay
<jabuk> Contribute to doomoverlay development by creating an account on GitHub.
<dz0ny> idioterna: nice
<pitastrudl> na severu
<dz0ny> idioterna: nism vedu da s pil lahko video IO delaš
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koVY-zMzeVQ
<jabuk> Steinjo - Friday Fahrenheit - YouTube
<jabuk> See more of Erlend & Steinjo here: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8E24770011626D2E&feature=plcp The greatest hits of Erlend & Steinjo is now availabl...
<idioterna> dz0ny: numpy array mors importat pa exportat
<idioterna> ampak s pil mi je blo najlazje png transparency uporabljat
<dz0ny> razmisljam kako bi to v go naredu :)
<zdobbie> not north enough
<zdobbie> py2go transpiler
<idioterna> ja sej najprej sm se v go lotu
<idioterna> pa sm pol najdu moviepy
<idioterna> in ma res simple interface
<idioterna> pac za vsak frame poklice funkcijo
<idioterna> no sej vids
<idioterna> vse skp je kok
<idioterna> 150+80 vrstic kod
<idioterna> e
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> hm bitrate je hardcoded se vedno
<idioterna> bom se to dodal parameter
<dz0ny> razmisljam da  bi sam overlay naredu v go
<dz0ny> pol pa ffmpeg blend filter dal čez
<idioterna> no sej ne vem kok hitrejs bi blo
<idioterna> taglavn boost bo k se bom v ffmpeg poglobil
<idioterna> da mi hitrej encoda
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl preprosto..zgrabu je kolo in je odkorakal vn :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> zakaj je odkorakal?
<zdobbie> zakaj je potem kolo vzel?
<CrazyLemon> ker je no riding your bike in the store znak pred trgovino?
<zdobbie> understandable have a nice day
<CrazyLemon> o7
<zdobbie> RIP http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/chester-bennington-linkin-park-dead-10840345
<CrazyLemon> how the fudge se disable tale shield screen
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dude!
<CrazyLemon> danes sm skoraj povozu skyjevca!
<CrazyLemon> izsilu mi prednost fcker :=
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<zdobbie> ksn cikloamater s sky dresom?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pinarellota je mel..skyjev dres pa skyjev bidon pa skyjevo čelado
<CrazyLemon> če je bil amater je bil prepričljiv
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> cel video
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdywynsYnJY
<jabuk> ovr proto 2 - YouTube
<jabuk> TODO: - interpolation sometimes produces negative speed and cadence - minus sign isn't padded properly - elevation gain needs a filter to cancel out pressure...
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-21
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<zdobbie> h
<slax0r> in sploh
<slax0r> huh, btc on the rise again
<slax0r> cas da spet kupim kaj
<matjaz> T   G   I   F
<b4d> hai
<b4d> petek je :D
<slax0r> matjaz: S L I F
<matjaz> ^^ this!!
<napsy_> M I L F
<slax0r> mom I love friday?
<CrazyLemon> man, i love fridays
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2383.76, low: 2171.41, high: 2497.79, bid: 2373.92, ask: 2383.76
<CrazyLemon> sell sell sell
<idioterna> okay.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/adriabikeshow/posts/1913523482196619
<jabuk> Adria Bike Show - KOLESARJENJE IN KRIŽARJENJE... | Facebook
<jabuk> KOLESARJENJE IN KRIŽARJENJEKolesarjenje se začne v Zadru in imamo dve možnosti:1. Zadarski arhipelag: Ugljan, Pašman, Iž, Dugi otok, Silba, Molat...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_660273.html
<jabuk> Vkworld Z3310 Quad Band Unlocked Phone Z3310-A-$19.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk> Just US$19.99 + free shipping, buy Vkworld Z3310 Quad Band Unlocked Phone online shopping at GearBest.com.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pravkar pravijo na slo2 da povprečni rekreativni kolesar vozi s hitrostjo 30kmph
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej se
<CrazyLemon> nova mapa na day of infamy
<CrazyLemon> pretty kewl
<upd_> Hi Robert, I hope you are doing well.
<upd_>  
<upd_> I'm reaching out to let you know that your July 20th pending wire transfer of $9.21 has been canceled; the funds have been returned to your cash account. We are unable to transfer that amount by wire transfer because the amount is too small to cover intermediary bank's fees. You have two options: (1) choose another method of transfer or (2) wait until you have at least $50.00 to transfer by wire.
<upd_> lol
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-22
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, nimam sreče s tem hladilnikom
<lynxlynxlynx> odmontiram, grem po alko za pasto, sčistim ... in ugotovim da nimam več originalnega okvirja za pritrditev, samo originalni hladilnik ><
<lynxlynxlynx> prejšnji je uporabljal svojega, ki ni kompatibilen
<lynxlynxlynx> am3 podnožje je pa tud dovolj redko, da pri nas ni videt, da bi kje lahko kupil samo bracket
<upd_> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Knowledge
<jabuk> Urban Dictionary: Knowledge
<CrazyLemon> lynx bolha?
<CrazyLemon> oh! danes sm vidu tesla model x!
<CrazyLemon> weird looking car :)
<zdobbie__> the car with doors that go like this?? |\ /|
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzMUrB-Um1Y
<jabuk> Silicon Valley Russ Hanneman - 3 Comma Club - YouTube
<speed-> like this?
<jabuk> Silicon Valley Season 2 episode 7 - Adult Content Some of the best moments of Russ Hanneman talking about the comma club and slamming the Maserati's door.
<zdobbie__> "spelling billion with an M"
<speed-> mhm
<zdobbie__> such a scoop&spoons CEO type of guy
<matjaz> VP VP VP VP VP!!11
<zdobbie> ni jim blo lih tezko
<matjaz> mo ja, nuke je bil kr napet vmes
<matjaz> sam jim je landal vse
<zdobbie> woglic wozi
<zdobbie> wsral je
<zdobbie> RIP Uhstralis
<CrazyLemon> doors that go like this
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iWWkVWUxis
<jabuk> Tesla Model X Falcon Wing Doors demo - YouTube
<jabuk> Tesla Model X Falcon Wing Doors demo
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5mu_febWXg
<jabuk> Brooks Falls - Katmai National Park, Alaska powered by EXPLORE.org - YouTube
<jabuk> Explore Website: http://explore.org Facebook: http://goo.gl/SFRAfX - Twitter: http://goo.gl/n03NNU Watch Brooks Falls - Katmai National Park - LIVE You are w...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie here's my plan for sky.. pošljejo 3 hitre kolesarje ter lando v beg :D
<zdobbie> he?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie yes..he - landa
<zdobbie> kam v beg?
<CrazyLemon> 2s mu manjkata do tretjega mesta
<zdobbie> jutr naujo nc bezal
<zdobbie> sampanjc pijejo
<zdobbie> pa take
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nekdo vedno sprinta za zmago!
<CrazyLemon> spijejo sampanjc pol pa gasa :)
<zdobbie> rigo je pa drugi
<zdobbie> sekunda je samo
<CrazyLemon> no še boljše!
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> .sky
<sasa84> ah, idiot!
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 27.6°C @22.07.2017 15:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% zahodnik 4.8 m/s (17.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:33, Kulminacija: 13:10:18, Sončni zahod: 20:45:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 09min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 29.7°C @22.07.2017 15:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 39%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:33, Kulminacija: 13:10:39, Sončni zahod: 20:45:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 10min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> silly dewd
<CrazyLemon> .sky
<CrazyLemon> hah
<sasa84> ma tam sem brala landa itd...
<CrazyLemon> sure sure
<sasa84> je pa kr prijetno toplo Å¡e zmer
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: in kdo je tvoj favorit?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 froome won ... :)
<sasa84> ma ve...tko nasplošno, za koga si navijal?
<CrazyLemon> rogliča
<CrazyLemon> who else?!
<sasa84> ne bit tko ofračen no :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyRw7qqG184
<jabuk> Day of Infamy: Dunkirk Update Trailer [WW2 Hardcore Tactical FPS] - YouTube
<jabuk> FREE content update for Day of Infamy includes: Dunkirk map, Breville map, and new grass! Full patch notes and info: https://newworldinteractive.com/free-dun...
<zdobbie> kter ripoff
<CrazyLemon> kter
<idioterna> sasa84: a?
<CrazyLemon> .yt dennis lloyd leftovers
<jabuk> Dennis Lloyd - Leftovers (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNQr5A6voBg
<matjaz> .yt dillon real life
<jabuk> Real Life (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3m2a7q3UIs
<matjaz> .yt dillon francis real life
<jabuk> Duke Dumont, Gorgon City - Real Life (Dillon Francis Remix) ft. Naations https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iatgp_dUiFg
<matjaz> ^
<CrazyLemon> Gianni Buonatto
<CrazyLemon> Today at 08:15
<CrazyLemon> weak
<zdobbie> ti vopce sel nisi nikamor
<CrazyLemon> ob taki uri itak več nima niti smisla it
<zdobbie> excuses
<sasa84> idioterna: a?
<idioterna> 18:02< sasa84> ah, idiot!
<idioterna> kaj si hotla? :)
<sasa84> haha, ne ne...letelo name :D
<sasa84> wuhuuuu, bravo slax0r !!!
<CrazyLemon> c'mon guys! ne moreš wuhujat na 30km!
<CrazyLemon> such amateurs!
<idioterna> hm kudos sm dubu za ride v trgovino :)
<idioterna> ta tedn je zadn tedn k se vam pustim
<idioterna> pol pa nc vec
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ti nis pa nč naredu
<sasa84> bolš 15km kt nula
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutri bom naredu več k ti v celem tednu! :)
<idioterna> js ne bom jutr nc uploadal
<idioterna> mislm, mogoce ksno pesacenje
<CrazyLemon> a je kolo na servisu?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sam pac nocm demotivirat ostalih clanov kluba
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lej..če saša wuhuja za 30km..le kaj bo naredila za 60km! oziroma kolikor je pač do tistga hriba
<idioterna> mors bit respectful no
<sasa84> joj je CrazyLemon ofračen!
<idioterna> to da kolesari je awesome
<sasa84> hvala idioterna !
<CrazyLemon> sj ne pravim da ni awesome
<idioterna> omalovazujes!
<CrazyLemon> sam pravim da za vsacga tiča k vid zihr ne dela 'wuhu'!
 * CrazyLemon laughs and hides
<sasa84> ja lej... za začetnika in začetnico so to že lepe kilometrine na treking biciklu
<idioterna> cist spodobni so ja
<CrazyLemon> meh
<idioterna> razumem pa tut da ni rekla wuhu k je tvojga vidla :)
 * CrazyLemon delal na trekingu 140km
<sasa84> sem hotla to napisat pa sem bla raj tih... pa je idioterna napisal mojo misel :P
<CrazyLemon> i'm so sad now :'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> moj je ful bl impresiven
<idioterna> mam pic, caki
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/broken-bird-safe-space.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kr dolg kljun..respect
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/broken-bird.jpg
<idioterna> zaletu se je v bajto pr eni kolegici k je bla sama doma pa par tednov do poroda in si ga ni upala sama premikat
<idioterna> njen tip je bil pa v inozemstvu
<idioterna> in sm se plemenito javu
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/20228244_1415646651823670_6603785168802612141_n.jpg?oh=d0b1129ebdef8c7f475f99f5675c5b73&oe=5A0CFCD7
<idioterna> no po drug stran pa tut
<idioterna> bolje vrabec v roki kot zolna v oknu
<idioterna> al detelj al kva je ze to
<idioterna> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%8Crna_%C5%BEolna
<jabuk> Črna žolna - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<sasa84> ojoj, bogi ptiček
<sasa84> jaz sem pa že 2x vidla bukovega kozlička, ki je tud ogrožen
<idioterna> more kudoses
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.4°C @22.07.2017 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% jugovzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:38:48, Kulminacija: 13:12:38, Sončni zahod: 20:46:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 07min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> the struggle is real
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 26.9°C @22.07.2017 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% zahodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:33:58, Kulminacija: 13:09:32, Sončni zahod: 20:45:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 11min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> zadnč se pa prvič vidla elektronsko prestavljanje
<CrazyLemon> "doživljenjska garancija (velja v primeru mehanske ali druge okvare naprave, ne velja v primeru okvare ob udaru strele)"
<CrazyLemon> prednapetostna zaščita.. ki pa ne krije udara strele :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js sm zadnjič vidu skyjevca :)
<CrazyLemon> pa danes vidu model x! Å¡e vedno kr Å¡okiran da se sploh vozi tu okrog..
<sasa84> aja? skyevc v kopru?
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-23
<CrazyLemon> Obveščamo, da je vaš predračun št. 7245, ki je bil generiran dne, 08.07.2017 neporavnan.
<CrazyLemon> wtf hosterdamu ni jasno
<CrazyLemon> sami so mi zgenerirali predračun za domeno
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj mi vsaj enkrat na teden pošljejo obvestilo ali o podaljšanju domene ali pa o tem da račun ni bil plačan
<CrazyLemon> domena pa mi poteče enkrat konc avgusta
<CrazyLemon> prvo obvestilo je pa bilo junija
<zdobbie> ktera domena?
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/YMq2HXy.png
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/buxBhPN.png
<CrazyLemon> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=289805.0
<jabuk> Stability problem with Corsair RAM
<CrazyLemon> stupid corsair and msi
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej ti je pšovdeu
<dz0ny> dont mix
<dz0ny> and avoid corsair :)
<dz0ny> that one is mine
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<msev-> .ping
<msev-> ping
<jabuk> msev-: pong
<msev-> ping
<jabuk> msev-: pong
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mja..vidu sm da je corsair na seznamu approved memory
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bom Å¡el na g.skill :)
<CrazyLemon> also..one should only avoid corsair memory and not corsair PSU
<CrazyLemon> PSU je zakon..ne vem če se je enkrat sploh zalaufal (ventilator)
<msev-> he want skillz
<dz0ny> TIFU: postu laptop na soncu, baterija rekla nop, zdej jo moram menjat k je zaznala da je bla prevroca
<dz0ny> 97C
<CrazyLemon> moraš jo menjat?
<CrazyLemon> dej jo v hladilnik pa je
<idioterna> upam da bo sasa nardila se 4 km danes
<dz0ny> jp ma nek smart chip
<dz0ny> in prav da je  end o life
<idioterna> mislm da zna to bit safety feature
<idioterna> ne tolk jebanje uporabnika v glavo
<idioterna> k overheated litijeve celice znajo bit kr fire hazard
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 3.km JV od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @23/07/2017 20:12:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.34+E
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> slax0r: že ta drug tedn sva nabila CrazyLemon !
<idioterna> sasa84: upam da si sla s kolesom dons
<sasa84> japs
<sasa84> lohk grem pa Å¡e z avtom pa stravo vklopm :P
<idioterna> o sweet prva si
<sasa84> to je 1x CrazyLemon naredu...kao pozabu
<idioterna> ne ne uredu je
<idioterna> tkole sm su dons
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/steep-heat
<sasa84> sam gospa idioterna ma pa čist hude noge!
<sasa84> kudos
<idioterna> joj ja
<idioterna> popoldan sva bla sama doma in sm jih zlo od bliz gledal
<sasa84> pa na stravi sem opazla bicikl... zdej vidim, da je giant...zanimive "Å¡prikle"
<sasa84> ne res ma dobro postavo... a veš, k ni una sestradana/košščena, ampak taka fit
<idioterna> i know
<idioterna> ji vsak dan 100x povem
<sasa84> bravo idioterna ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zdaj poleti lohk 'nabijaš' ko je prevroče da bi šel dlje kot 50km :D
<sasa84> pffff
<sasa84> softič CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj se ti oglašaš..sj ti tudi ne greš dlje kot 50km :>
<sasa84> bliz 60 prejšnjo nedelo!
<CrazyLemon> sure..js tudi bliz 100 danes!
<CrazyLemon> ful bliz!
<sasa84> https://www.strava.com/activities/1084944405
<jabuk> Bike Ride Profile | Afternoon Ride near| Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> to je tko bliz kot je meni bliz koper :D
<idioterna> prov nc svoh ni tkole jit
<idioterna> cak morm vas pofollowat
<zdobbie> whoa, such close https://www.strava.com/activities/1096990703
<CrazyLemon> right?!
<zdobbie> closer than my close
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sasa84 te pa pwna, vidm
<CrazyLemon> idioterna in what way?
<CrazyLemon> bigger boobs? yup
<CrazyLemon> bigger ass? sure
<CrazyLemon> less hairy legs? also true
<CrazyLemon> but i have ryzen!
<idioterna> ona gre visje :)
<CrazyLemon> well ..njeno izhodišče je višje..moje je vedno okrog 0m nm
<idioterna> ona je splezala vec k dvakrat tolk visoko kot ti v ~enaki razdalji
<CrazyLemon> well..sucks to be her i guess :(
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> ce bo tko nadaljevala bo kr super
<sasa84> hvala idioterna za vzpodbudo
<sasa84> in to s trekking bajkom k ma bl kt ne kramparce gor
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> vidm da te followam
<idioterna> pridem kej v rakek
<sasa84> oukej
<idioterna> sam ta tedn bo tesno
<idioterna> mogoce ja mogoce pa drug tedb
<idioterna> tedn
<idioterna> ok, lahko noc :)
<idioterna> btw
<idioterna> a recete 'na rakek'
<sasa84> na rakek :)
<idioterna> ok
<sasa84> jp, lahko noč idioterna
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84> enako
<sasa84> papa
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-16
<speed-> hai
<pitastrudl> hello
<speed-> \o
<matjaz> o7
<zdobbie> bok
<b4d> hai
<matjaz> who is america
<matjaz> holy shit
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkXeMoBPSDk&feature=youtu.be
<jabuk6> Who Is America? (2018) | First Look | Sacha Baron Cohen SHOWTIME Series - YouTube
<jabuk6> WHO IS AMERICA? is a half-hour series from comedian Sacha Baron Cohen, in his return to series television for the first time in more than a decade in the gen...
<speed-> lol
<speed-> kak je smotani
<speed-> in ja no ovi so resni ka je pa cist zalostno :)
<lynxlynxlynx> fak
<b4d> amazing :D
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk6> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5574.92, low: 5408.00, high: 5584.89, bid: 5570.01, ask: 5574.91
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk6> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk6> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> https://ec.europa.eu/info/consultations/2018-summertime-arrangements_sl
<jabuk6> Public Consultation on summertime arrangements | Evropska komisija
<jabuk6> Public Consultation on summertime arrangements
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-17
<msev-> ke ste mišoni :D
<zdobbie> ma ke si ti maćo
<msev-> evo me muci :P
<msev-> a bi rd mal msev treatmenta zdobbie :P
<msev-> mal tega msev goodnessa :P
<zdobbie> paaaa ne
<msev-> ok če dam appimage v bin folder kko nj še nardim da ga lahko iz gnome searcha poženem
<msev-> in da mu dam Å¡e neko ikono potem
<msev-> torej da ga ne poženem samo iz terminala ampak še od drugje lahko
<msev-> emm dobr pustmo to
<msev-> kko naložim jezik v latexu
<b4d> babel package najdi
<msev-> sudo apt-get install texlive-lang-european
<msev-> nevermind
<sasa84> jou jou
<msev-> sasa84 kje si op
<msev-> dj delj grobo z mano miška :D
<sasa84> uuuuuu
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon !
<sasa84> msev-, zdej te lohk kicknem
<sasa84> :P
<msev-> dj
<msev-> dj me :D i want it now :D
<msev-> eh i will go by myself :D
<msev-> bye bye
<pitastrudl> hello
<pitastrudl> lmao, msev went wild
<pitastrudl> naugthy boy
<sasa84> hm.. in zakaj me je zdobbie skenslu kt OP?
<sasa84> pf
<CrazyLemon> tough love
<sasa84> yeah :\
<sasa84> zdobbie sem skenslala iz friends list :P
<sasa84> of
<idioterna> !btc
<idioterna> .btc eur
<jabuk6> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6341.21, low: 5666.77, high: 6400.00, bid: 6344.67, ask: 6355.55
<idioterna> 2k soon
<upd> končn čez 6800 took too long
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-18
<napsy> jutro
<msev-> ellow lads
<b4d> jutar
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk6> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6401.01, low: 5712.35, high: 6468.55, bid: 6401.00, ask: 6414.84
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk6> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 429.828505474 (0.0670042 BTC)
<sasa84> elow lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<zdobbie> https://metinalista.si/kolesarski-precedens-froom-potrjuje-se-vecjo-moc-denarja-v-sportnem-profesionalizmu/
<jabuk6> Kolesarski precedens Froom potrjuje še večjo moč denarja v športnem profesionalizmu – Metina lista
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr version pls
<CrazyLemon> razn tega da ne ve kako se napiše Froome
<sasa84> Frum!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: to je za izogib pravnim posledicam
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie is thomas new froome?
<zdobbie> ne, froome je uzadi
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<zdobbie> kr dost so zgubil, roglic&co.
<idioterna> pol je old froome
<idioterna> ce je prvi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie Å¡e vedno 5 generalno
<zdobbie> mrbit
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: sej si vidu, da se Thomas sploh noce vozt sam s froomeom
<zdobbie> ko sta od skyja sama ostala, je su takoj napast
<zdobbie> k je froome prkluceval, je thomas spet zbejzu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mogoče pa je to.. .taktika :D
<zdobbie> ma asocialen totalno
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kot je froome nekoč bil? :>
<zdobbie> ja
<zdobbie> ampak taki se potem h drogam zatecejo
<CrazyLemon> kot se je froome? :>
<zdobbie> mhm
<CrazyLemon> tis the destiny i guess
<zdobbie> dobr, 5. je
<zdobbie> fprasanje, kak se bo naprej odvijal
<zdobbie> 3/4 pred njim so dobri TTjasi
<zdobbie> lih vsak od teh stirih, plus Roglic, so pa crackable
<zdobbie> srecno
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DiZclsDXcAAS3jK.jpg:large
<dretnx> Kdo programira ali pa je to počel preko 13 inčnega zaslona?
<dz0ny> me
<dretnx> dz0ny:  kako je s tem, ali se sčasom privadiš na tak zaslon? Jaz razmišljam o 13 inch macbooku
<Lurker69> jes mam 13 inchne lenovote za terensko delo, za mizo jih pa prikljapljam na navadne monitorje
<CrazyLemon> dretnx sej dz0ny bi ti odgovoru.. sam ne vidi vprašanja ker je tok majhn zaslon
<CrazyLemon> .gif drop the mic
<jabuk6> http://i.giphy.com/3o7qDEq2bMbcbPRQ2c.gif
<idioterna> latest cycling fashion
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/uUeSb6E.png
<sasa84> <CrazyLemon> dretnx sej dz0ny bi ti odgovoru.. sam ne vidi vprašanja ker je tok majhn zaslon
<sasa84> BEST OF JULY 2018!
<CrazyLemon> hvala sasa84 ... means a lot
<sasa84> ja..pa Å¡ele 18ga smo!
<sasa84> cmok cmok CrazyLemon
<sasa84> ej, a slaxor rit namaka al kje je?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 verjetno hišo dela
<zdobbie> on ni gradbinc, on za viberate programira
<CrazyLemon> he's mining.. just not for them coins
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-19
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> Dodatek za podpisovanje proXSign ni dobro nameščen ali je onemogočen.        <- kako se ta zadeva inštalira/uporablja na 18.04 ?
<idioterna> isto k zmeri
<idioterna> laufa na enem portu na localhostu
<idioterna> extension se gor poveze
<idioterna> browser extension
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> http://www.si-ca.si/podpisna_komponenta/g2/navodilo-linux_2_1_2_58_1.php
<jabuk> SI-CA
<CrazyLemon> tole je zdaj..
<CrazyLemon> ampak
<CrazyLemon> ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> proxsign
<CrazyLemon> proxsign: symbol lookup error: proxsign: undefined symbol: _ZNK11xalanc_blabla
<idioterna> blabla?
<CrazyLemon> pač.. naprej stuff ki ni pomemben! in ne vem koliko je private :D
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ni nič private
<CrazyLemon> _ZNK11xalanc_1_118Function7executeERNS_21XPathExecutionContextEPNS_9XalanNodeERKNS_11XalanVectorINS_10XObjectPtrENS_31MemoryManagedConstructionTraitsIS6_EEEEPKN11xercesc_3_17LocatorE
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> c++ obviously :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..reboot rabijo al kaj
<CrazyLemon> brb
<dz0ny> pa v zadnje je prepisal openssl lib
<dz0ny> much great
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> ne dela
<CrazyLemon> meh.. pol moram to fizično opravit... like a common human
<idioterna> al pa windowse u virtualko
<idioterna> hihi
<dz0ny> ne me jebat da majo not root key
<CrazyLemon> [common]
<CrazyLemon> update_url=http://public.setcce.si/proxsign/update/SETCCE_proXSign_update.exe
<CrazyLemon> great :)
<sasa84> folk, kter program imate za backup?
<idioterna> rsync
<idioterna> ce rabis zgodovino backupov rdiff-backup
<napsy> upspin
<sasa84> a lahko imaš tudi incr. pa dif. backupe al samo cele?
<sasa84> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Kisses - The Nile.
<b4d> sasa84: duply
<CrazyLemon> gdrive pa dropbox :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a dns pa ne dobim OPka?
 * sasa84 zažmrka z učkami
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 učke bl mal pomagajo
 * CrazyLemon prečekira dekolte
<pitastrudl> hello there
<sasa84> hi pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> kako kej :)
<CrazyLemon> no
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon que?
<CrazyLemon> no
 * pitastrudl holds CrazyLemon down and repeatedly smacks them with a rainbow trout.
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 27.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 26.7°C
<CrazyLemon> stupid morje
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 25.8°C @19.07.2018 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 78% jugovzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:26, Kulminacija: 13:12:27, Sončni zahod: 20:49:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 14min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon>  Vlažnost: 78%
<upd> am
<upd> 28x lahko spremenim stanje na kolk minut je to če moram pokrit 7ur
<lynxlynxlynx> na tako lenobo pa ne bomo odgovarjali
<upd> :dd
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-20
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> oshi-
<idioterna> jsm vokne zapru
<sasa84> hvala zdobbie za voice
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> oo idioterna
<idioterna> a si na rakeku
<sasa84> aha
<idioterna> zdej sm bliz doma loh kej na obisk pridem
<sasa84> bolniška ;)
<idioterna> edin
<idioterna> tele nevihte bi rajs pocaku no
<sasa84> bliz doma?
<idioterna> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> ja eno hiso cuvam na zaplani
<idioterna> k so na morju
<sasa84> aaaaa
<sasa84> kolk časa pa boš še?
<idioterna> pa majo optiko pa sm reku da komot
<idioterna> 3 tedne
<sasa84> hehe
<pitastrudl> haha :D sam da je optika pa je žur
<sasa84> idioterna, komot... sam da kolenčk mal v red spravm :)
<sasa84> zdej grem edino na trenažer
<sasa84> na cesto Å¡e ne
<idioterna> ja sej brez obveznosti
<idioterna> mislm, nc se ne mudi al pa kej
<sasa84> vela idioterna ;)
<sasa84> sem bova zmenla za kofe/sok/kakav/čaj/vodo... ;)
<idioterna> prima
<CrazyLemon> izotonicni napitek mogoce?
<idioterna> ma nism zbircn
<CrazyLemon> seveda si.. ce kave ne pijes!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz imam problem
<sasa84> idioterna sem večkrat vidla brez hlač kot v obraz ...
<sasa84> kaj naj storim?
<idioterna> ne sekiri se
<idioterna> ti zrihtam slikco od obraza
<idioterna> razn ce si tiste vrste dekle k ma obe, pa skos uno drugo gleda
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/EBwgf6n.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny what are we watching
<CrazyLemon> light mode? :D
<sasa84> mucki, pridni bodte
<sasa84> espešeli ju krejzek
<sasa84> nočka
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-21
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> eloooow zdobbie
<sasa84> a dobi pridna punčka sasa84 voice?
<sasa84> *samprašam*
<zdobbie> puncka? ne
<zdobbie> voice je sam za 18+
<idioterna> ageist
<idioterna> js grem pa domov na kosilo
<idioterna> later
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> vlke besede
<sasa84> grazie zdobbie
<sasa84> .VREME
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> grmiiiiiii
<pitastrudl> dezujee
<idioterna> js grem pa lih nazaj
<pitastrudl> idioterna: kam pa?
<pitastrudl> si še na rakeku?  grem danes nazaj proti obali pa se lahko mogoče ustavim :P
<idioterna> pitastrudl: nism na rakeku
<idioterna> na zaplani sm
<idioterna> prej sm bil pa v kaslju
<pitastrudl> aha, ok
<pitastrudl> pa drugič :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-22
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> vroče!
<sasa84> NI VROČE!
<CrazyLemon> yes it is
<CrazyLemon> js sm čist moker pršu domov
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si bil na koleščku?
 * sasa84 obriše potne srage s CrazyLemon obrazka
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na koleščku ne.. na kolesu ja :D
<sasa84> no no
<CrazyLemon> grazie per il kudos gianni
<zdobbie> kudos in returno perfavore
<CrazyLemon> nazadnje sem bil na kolesu 40 dni nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DityDN7WsAAGTEJ.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie si gledal who is america?
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> you should
<zdobbie> did you mean: "shouldn't"
<CrazyLemon> no
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kvas ti naredu glede dioptrije in kolesa?
<zdobbie> ksna pametna ocala?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nism vzel prav kolesarska očala
<CrazyLemon> bl..casual varianta da jih lahko nosim tudi ko nisem na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi tista čist zavita ne moreš met zaradi dioptrije
<CrazyLemon> neka rudy project sm kupu pa dal Å¡ipce not
<CrazyLemon> https://maxisport.si/ultimatum-shock-crystal-brown-black-matte.html        <- nekaj takega
<jabuk> Rudy Project ULTIMATUM SHOCK crystal brown
<CrazyLemon> sam da ni v tej barvi
<jabuk> <p>Ultimatum Shock so očala s stilom! Brezčasna oblika je povezana s sodobno tehnologijo in trendnimi barvnimi kombinacijami, ki so resnično nekaj posebnega. Kakovosten okvir je izdelan iz trpežnega griliamida, stekla najvi&scaron;je kakovosti zaznamuje z
<zdobbie> wat een Å¡mex
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/HcKJ1F
<CrazyLemon> ^ očala
<zdobbie> kok mislis, da 'ne mores met zavitih'?
<CrazyLemon> https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/cnj-img/images/CM/CMdWLPZAV8bF
<CrazyLemon> takih ne moreš imet če imaš dioptrijo
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tako so meni povedali :)
<zdobbie> a taku
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..greš v najbližjo optiko pa prašaš :)
<zdobbie> jst rajs struckote vprasam
<zdobbie> and this is just the channel
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam take z dioptrijo, če vam kej pomaga https://cdn.bike-discount.de/media/org/orgb_A/orgid_61/thumbs/317787_2678354.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko imaš takšna očala z nastavki, v katere vgradiš leče z dioptrijo.
<CrazyLemon> nastavki suck
<LorD_DDooM> Res je... so pa cenejši
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsgI1mkx6iw
<jabuk> Gaming on Linux - With WENDELL from Level1Techs! - YouTube
<jabuk> Get an unrestricted 30-day free trial of FreshBooks at https://www.freshbooks.com/techtips Check out ORIGIN PC’s New EVO15-S, powered by NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1...
<pitastrudl> noice
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-15
<napsy> lp
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-16
<idioterna> https://mangadex.org/images/avatars/143124.gif?1549023901
<CrazyLemon> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/07/germany-threatens-to-break-up-with-microsoft-office-again/
<zdobbie> yes yes yes
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-17
<CrazyLemon> https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/07/17/youtube-premium-and-music-launch-in-13-new-countries-now-available-in-more-than-60/
<CrazyLemon> fuck yea!
<CrazyLemon> goodbye deezer :P
<idioterna> o to bo za suni
<CrazyLemon> youtube premium ali youtube music..that is the question
<idioterna> ona ma na youtube vso muziko
<idioterna> v cem je pa razlika?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna youtube premium je youtube music + youtube add free + youtube original content
<CrazyLemon> ad*
<CrazyLemon> razlika je pa 1.2€
<idioterna> ok pol bo kr premium pomoje
 * CrazyLemon is officially premium
<CrazyLemon> idioterna also.. google play music dobiš z yt premium
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/VirtueSecurity/status/1151104740257910784
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to pa ze mam
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-18
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://tehnozvezdje.si/dvesto-milijonov-za-optiko-na-podezelju/
<CrazyLemon> Stanje na naslovu: Načrtovan srednjeročno (3 leta)
<CrazyLemon> meh
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-21
<CrazyLemon> FUNKCIJE
<CrazyLemon> G-Sync kompatibilnost
<CrazyLemon> hah..nicely done mimovrste
<idioterna> a to mas vibrator
<CrazyLemon> iot vibrator
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-13
<zbe> CrazyLemon, "Povedal je, da bodo za aplikacijo porabili največ 34 tisoč evrov, zato zadostuje evidenčno naročilo in ni potreben javni razpis. "
<zbe> Se prav v Slovenij je to ene 50 jurju xD
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-14
<msev-> kvaj zj folk :)
<idioterna> 0
<zdobbie> []
<msev-> a se kj korone bojite :D
<idioterna> zelo
<idioterna> tolk, da smo kr doma, razn dons, ko smo v officu
<slax0r> remote work rules :)
<msev-> to je dobr ja
<msev-> mi mormo pa zj od tuki delat
<msev-> čeprov bi komot loh od doma
<msev-> fakin nefleksibilna država
<msev-> pa tok so govoril kko bojo zj promoviral remote work
<idioterna> ja in ti kr ubogas al kaj?
<idioterna> zmisl se kej
<idioterna> rec da kaslas
<msev-> Dobra ideja :)
<msev-> Ampak ja načeloma sm konformist pa če ne kašljam pol kr pridem :)
<slax0r> sej na Viberate se je tud na polno govorilo kako bo vsem tem mozno delat od doma in ne vem kaj, zdaj je pa vse po starem, vsi so v pisarni in se sam neki na prazno obljublja, da pa mogoce kaj bo
<idioterna> ja mutiny no
<idioterna> kaj cs
<idioterna> ce kr sklonis glavo se nic ne spremeni
<slax0r> true dat
<slax0r> ampak, not my problem anymore
<CrazyLemon> you are not viberating anymore?
<slax0r> indeed I'm not
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-15
<CrazyLemon> zbe https://siol.net/novice/slovenija/aplikacija-za-sledenje-okuzbam-najcenejsa-ponudba-za-4-najdrazja-za-47-tisocakov-530051
<zbe> Heheh. itak za 47! Sam se par aneksov manka ker so bli nepredvideni zapleti.. :p
<zbe> Pa zadnc je blo govora o max 34 jurjih, tle je pa ze 40 jurju brez ddvja.
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-16
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/posel-danes/novice/aplikacijo-bo-za-4-tisoc-evrov-prilagodilo-podjetje-rsteam-530142
<CrazyLemon> zbe
<zbe> 👍
<zbe> Sm pozitivno presenecen
<A4L> baje je blo itak vnaprej določeno
